# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  श्रीमद् भगवदगीता

## ravi chacha

हम धनवान होंगे या नहीं, यशस्वी होंगे या नहीं, चुनाव जीतेंगे या नहीं इसमें शंका हो सकती है परन्तु भैया ! हम मरेंगे या नहीं इसमें कोई शंका है? विमान उड़ने का समय निश्चित होता है, बस चलने का समय निश्चित होता है, गाड़ी छूटने का समय निश्चित होता है परन्तु इस जीवन की गाड़ी के छूटने का कोई निश्चित समय है?
आज तक आपने जगत का जो कुछ जाना है, जो कुछ प्राप्त किया है.... आज के बाद जो जानोगे और प्राप्त करोगे, प्यारे भैया ! वह सब मृत्यु के एक ही झटके में छूट जायेगा, जाना अनजाना हो जायेगा, प्राप्ति अप्राप्ति में बदल जायेगी |
अतः सावधान हो जाओ | अन्तर्मुख होकर अपने अविचल आत्मा को, निजस्वरूप के अगाध आनन्द को, शाश्वत शांति को प्राप्त कर लो | फिर तो आप ही अविनाशी आत्मा हो |
जागो.... उठो..... अपने भीतर सोये हुए निश्चयबल को जगाओ | सर्वदेश, सर्वकाल में सर्वोत्तम आत्मबल को अर्जित करो | आत्मा में अथाह सामर्थ्य है | अपने को दीन-हीन मान बैठे तो विश्व में ऐसी कोई सत्ता नहीं जो तुम्हे ऊपर उठा सके | अपने आत्मस्वरूप में प्रतिष्ठित हो गये तो त्रिलोकी में ऐसी कोई हस्ती नहीं जो तुम्हे दबा सके |
सदा स्मरण रहे कि इधर-उधर वृत्तियों के साथ तुम्हारी शक्ति भी बिखरती रहती है | अतः वृत्तियों को बहकाओ नहीं | तमाम वृत्तियों को एकत्रित करके साधना-काल में आत्मचिन्तन में लगाओ और व्यवहार काल में जो कार्य करते हो उसमें लगाओ | दत्तचित्त होकर हर कोई कार्य करो | सदा शान्त वृत्ति धारण करने का अभ्यास करो | विचारवन्त और प्रसन्न रहो | जीवमात्र को अपना स्वरूप समझो | सबसे स्नेह रखो | दिल को व्यापक रखो | आत्मनिष्ठा में जगे हुए महापुरुषों के सत्संग तथा सत्साहित्य से जीवन की भक्ति और वेदान्त से पुष्ट तथा पुलकित करो |

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीमद् भगवदगीता के विषय में जानने योग्य विचार

गीता मे हृदयं पार्थ गीता मे सारमुत्तमम्।
गीता मे ज्ञानमत्युग्रं गीता मे ज्ञानमव्ययम्।।
गीता मे चोत्तमं स्थानं गीता मे परमं पदम्।
गीता मे परमं गुह्यं गीता मे परमो गुरुः।।
गीता मेरा हृदय है | गीता मेरा उत्तम सार है | गीता मेरा अति उग्र ज्ञान है | गीता मेरा अविनाशी ज्ञान है | गीता मेरा श्रेष्ठ निवासस्थान है | गीता मेरा परम पद है | गीता मेरा परम रहस्य है | गीता मेरा परम गुरु है |

----------


## ravi chacha

गीता सुगीता कर्तव्या किमन्यैः शास्त्रविस्तरैः।
या स्वयं पद्मनाभस्य मुखपद्माद्विनिःस  ता।।
जो अपने आप श्रीविष्णु भगवान के मुखकमल से निकली हुई है वह गीता अच्छी तरह कण्ठस्थ करना चाहिए | अन्य शास्त्रों के विस्तार से क्या लाभ?

----------


## ravi chacha

गेयं गीतानामसहस्रं ध्येयं श्रीपतिरूपमजस्रम   ।
नेयं सज्जनसंगे चित्तं देयं दीनजनाय च वित्तम ।।
गाने योग्य गीता तो श्री गीता का और श्री विष्णुसहस्रनाम का गान है | धरने योग्य तो श्री विष्णु भगवान का ध्यान है | चित्त तो सज्जनों के संग पिरोने योग्य है और वित्त तो दीन-दुखियों को देने योग्य है |

----------


## ravi chacha

गीता में वेदों के तीनों काण्ड स्पष्ट किये गये हैं अतः वह मूर्तिमान वेदरूप हैं और उदारता में तो वह वेद से भी अधिक है | अगर कोई दूसरों को गीताग्रंथ देता है तो जानो कि उसने लोगों के लिए मोक्षसुख का सदाव्रत खोला है | गीतारूपी माता से मनुष्यरूपी बच्चे वियुक्त होकर भटक रहे हैं | अतः उनका मिलन कराना यह तो सर्व सज्जनों का मुख्य धर्म है |
संत ज्ञानेश्वर
'श्रीमद् भगवदगीता' उपनिषदरूपी बगीचों में से चुने हुए आध्यात्मिक सत्यरूपी पुष्पों से गुँथा हुआ पुष्पगुच्छ है |
स्वामी विवेकानन्द

----------


## ravi chacha

इस अदभुत ग्रन्थ के 18 छोटे अध्यायों में इतना सारा सत्य, इतना सारा ज्ञान और इतने सारे उच्च, गम्भीर और सात्त्विक विचार भरे हुए हैं कि वे मनुष्य को निम्न-से-निम्न दशा में से उठा कर देवता के स्थान पर बिठाने की शक्ति रखते हैं | वे पुरुष तथा स्त्रियाँ बहुत भाग्यशाली हैं जिनको इस संसार के अन्धकार से भरे हुए सँकरे मार्गों में प्रकाश देने वाला यह छोटा-सा लेकिन अखूट तेल से भरा हुआ धर्मप्रदीप प्राप्त हुआ है |
महामना मालवीय जी

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार मैंने अपना अंतिम समय नजदीक आया हुआ महसूस किया तब गीता मेरे लिए अत्यन्त आश्वासनरूप बनी थी | मैं जब-जब बहुत भारी मुसीबतों से घिर जाता हूँ तब-तब मैं गीता माता के पास दौड़कर पहुँच जाता हूँ और गीता माता में से मुझे समाधान न मिला हो ऐसा कभी नहीं हुआ है |
महात्मा गाँधी

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवन के सर्वांगीण विकास के लिए गीता ग्रंथ अदभुत है | विश्व की 578 भाषाओं में गीता का अनुवाद हो चुका है | हर भाषा में कई चिन्तकों, विद्वानों और भक्तों ने मीमांसाएँ की हैं और अभी भी हो रही हैं, होती रहेंगी | क्योंकि इस ग्रन्थ में सब देशों, जातियों, पंथों के तमाम मनुष्यों के कल्याण की अलौकिक सामग्री भरी हुई है | अतः हम सबको गीताज्ञान में अवगाहन करना चाहिए | भोग, मोक्ष, निर्लेपता, निर्भयता आदि तमाम दिव्य गुणों का विकास करने वाला यह गीता ग्रन्थ विश्व में अद्वितिय है |

----------


## ravi chacha

प्राचीन युग की सर्व रमणीय वस्तुओं में गीता से श्रेष्ठ कोई वस्तु नहीं है | गीता में ऐसा उत्तम और सर्वव्यापी ज्ञान है कि उसके रचयिता देवता को असंख्य वर्ष हो गये फिर भी ऐसा दूसरा एक भी ग्रन्थ नहीं लिखा गया है |
अमेरिकन महात्मा थॉरो

----------


## ravi chacha

थॉरो के शिष्य, अमेरिका के सुप्रसिद्ध साहित्यकार एमर्सन को भी गीता के लिए, अदभुत आदर था | 'सर्वभुतेषु चात्मानं सर्वभूतानि चात्मनि' यह श्लोक पढ़ते समय वह नाच उठता था |

----------


## ravi chacha

बाईबल का मैंने यथार्थ अभ्यास किया है | उसमें जो दिव्यज्ञान लिखा है वह केवल गीता के उद्धरण के रूप में है | मैं ईसाई होते हुए भी गीता के प्रति इतना सारा आदरभाव इसलिए रखता हूँ कि जिन गूढ़ प्रश्नों का समाधान पाश्चात्य लोग अभी तक नहीं खोज पाये हैं, उनका समाधान गीता ग्रंथ ने शुद्ध और सरल रीति से दिया है | उसमें कई सूत्र अलौकिक उपदेशों से भरूपूर लगे इसीलिए गीता जी मेरे लिए साक्षात् योगेश्वरी माता बन रही हैं | वह तो विश्व के तमाम धन से भी नहीं खरीदा जा सके ऐसा भारतवर्ष का अमूल्य खजाना है |

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवदगीता ऐसे दिव्य ज्ञान से भरपूर है कि उसके अमृतपान से मनुष्य के जीवन में साहस, हिम्मत, समता, सहजता, स्नेह, शान्ति और धर्म आदि दैवी गुण विकसित हो उठते हैं, अधर्म और शोषण का मुकाबला करने का सामर्थ्य आ जाता है | अतः प्रत्येक युवक-युवती को गीता के श्लोक कण्ठस्थ करने चाहिए और उनके अर्थ में गोता लगा कर अपने जीवन को तेजस्वी बनाना चाहिए |

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीमद् भगवदगीता माहात्म्य
धरोवाच
भगवन्परमेशान भक्तिरव्यभिचारिण   ।
प्रारब्धं भुज्यमानस्य कथं भवति हे प्रभो ।।1।।
श्री पृथ्वी देवी ने पूछाः
हे भगवन ! हे परमेश्वर ! हे प्रभो ! प्रारब्धकर्म को भोगते हुए मनुष्य को एकनिष्ठ भक्ति कैसे प्राप्त हो सकती है?(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीविष्णुरुवाच
प्रारब्धं भुज्यमानो हि गीताभ्यासरतः सदा ।
स मुक्तः स सुखी लोके कर्मणा नोपलिप्यते ।।2।।
श्री विष्णु भगवान बोलेः
प्रारब्ध को भोगता हुआ जो मनुष्य सदा श्रीगीता के अभ्यास में आसक्त हो वही इस लोक में मुक्त और सुखी होता है तथा कर्म में लेपायमान नहीं होता |(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

महापापादिपापानि गीताध्यानं करोति चेत् ।
क्वचित्स्पर्शं न कुर्वन्ति नलिनीदलमम्बुवत् ।।3।।
जिस प्रकार कमल के पत्ते को जल स्पर्श नहीं करता उसी प्रकार जो मनुष्य श्रीगीता का ध्यान करता है उसे महापापादि पाप कभी स्पर्श नहीं करते |(3)

गीतायाः पुस्तकं यत्र पाठः प्रवर्तते।
तत्र सर्वाणि तीर्थानि प्रयागादीनि तत्र वै।।4।।
जहाँ श्रीगीता की पुस्तक होती है और जहाँ श्रीगीता का पाठ होता है वहाँ प्रयागादि सर्व तीर्थ निवास करते हैं |(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वे देवाश्च ऋषयो योगिनः पन्नगाश्च ये।
गोपालबालकृष्णोsपि नारदध्रुवपार्षदै   ।।
सहायो जायते शीघ्रं यत्र गीता प्रवर्तते ।।5।।
जहाँ श्रीगीता प्रवर्तमान है वहाँ सभी देवों, ऋषियों, योगियों, नागों और गोपालबाल श्रीकृष्ण भी नारद, ध्रुव आदि सभी पार्षदों सहित जल्दी ही सहायक होते हैं |(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

यत्रगीताविचारश्च पठनं पाठनं श्रुतम् ।
तत्राहं निश्चितं पृथ्वि निवसामि सदैव हि ।।6।।
जहाँ श्री गीता का विचार, पठन, पाठन तथा श्रवण होता है वहाँ  हे पृथ्वी ! मैं अवश्य निवास करता हूँ | (6)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीताश्रयेऽहं तिष्ठामि गीता मे चोत्तमं गृहम्।
गीताज्ञानमुपाश्र  त्य त्रींल्लोकान्पाल  ाम्यहंम्।।7।।
मैं श्रीगीता के आश्रय में रहता हूँ, श्रीगीता मेरा उत्तम घर है और श्रीगीता के ज्ञान का आश्रय करके मैं तीनों लोकों का पालन करता हूँ |(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीता मे परमा विद्या ब्रह्मरूपा न संशयः।
अर्धमात्राक्षरा नित्या स्वनिर्वाच्यपदात  मिका।।8।।
श्रीगीता अति अवर्णनीय पदोंवाली, अविनाशी, अर्धमात्रा तथा अक्षरस्वरूप, नित्य, ब्रह्मरूपिणी और परम श्रेष्ठ मेरी विद्या है इसमें सन्देह नहीं है |(8)


चिदानन्देन कृष्णेन प्रोक्ता स्वमुखतोऽर्जुनम्  
वेदत्रयी परानन्दा तत्त्वार्थज्ञानस  युता।।9।।
वह श्रीगीता चिदानन्द श्रीकृष्ण ने अपने मुख से अर्जुन को कही हुई तथा तीनों वेदस्वरूप, परमानन्दस्वरूप तथा तत्त्वरूप पदार्थ के ज्ञान से युक्त है |(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

योऽष्टादशजपो नित्यं नरो निश्चलमानसः।
ज्ञानसिद्धिं स लभते ततो याति परं पदम्।।10।।

जो मनुष्य स्थिर मन वाला होकर नित्य श्री गीता के 18 अध्यायों का जप-पाठ करता है वह ज्ञानस्थ सिद्धि को प्राप्त होता है और फिर परम पद को पाता है |(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

पाठेऽसमर्थः संपूर्णे ततोऽर्धं पाठमाचरेत्।
तदा गोदानजं पुण्यं लभते नात्र संशयः।।11।।
संपूर्ण पाठ करने में असमर्थ हो तो आधा पाठ करे, तो भी गाय के दान से होने वाले पुण्य को प्राप्त करता है, इसमें सन्देह नहीं |(11)


त्रिभागं पठमानस्तु गंगास्नानफलं लभेत्।
षडंशं जपमानस्तु सोमयागफलं लभेत्।।12।।
तीसरे भाग का पाठ करे तो गंगास्नान का फल प्राप्त करता है और छठवें भाग का पाठ करे तो सोमयाग का फल पाता है |(12)



एकाध्यायं तु यो नित्यं पठते भक्तिसंयुतः।
रूद्रलोकमवाप्नोत   गणो भूत्वा वसेच्चिरम।।13।।

जो मनुष्य भक्तियुक्त होकर नित्य एक अध्याय का भी पाठ करता है, वह रुद्रलोक को प्राप्त होता है और वहाँ शिवजी का गण बनकर चिरकाल तक निवास करता है |(13)

----------


## ravi chacha

अध्याये श्लोकपादं वा नित्यं यः पठते नरः।
स याति नरतां यावन्मन्वन्तरं वसुन्धरे।।14।।

हे पृथ्वी ! जो मनुष्य नित्य एक अध्याय एक श्लोक अथवा श्लोक के एक चरण का पाठ करता है वह मन्वंतर तक मनुष्यता को प्राप्त करता है |(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीताया श्लोकदशकं सप्त पंच चतुष्टयम्।
द्वौ त्रीनेकं तदर्धं वा श्लोकानां यः पठेन्नरः।।15।।
चन्द्रलोकमवाप्नो  ि वर्षाणामयुतं ध्रुवम्।
गीतापाठसमायुक्तो मृतो मानुषतां व्रजेत्।।16।।

जो मनुष्य गीता के दस, सात, पाँच, चार, तीन, दो, एक या आधे श्लोक का पाठ करता है वह अवश्य दस हजार वर्ष तक चन्द्रलोक को प्राप्त होता है | गीता के पाठ में लगे हुए मनुष्य की अगर मृत्यु होती है तो वह (पशु आदि की अधम योनियों में न जाकर) पुनः मनुष्य जन्म पाता है |(15,16)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीताभ्यासं पुनः कृत्वा लभते मुक्तिमुत्तमाम्।
गीतेत्युच्चारसंय  क्तो म्रियमाणो गतिं लभेत्।।17।।

(और वहाँ) गीता का पुनः अभ्यास करके उत्तम मुक्ति को पाता है | 'गीता' ऐसे उच्चार के साथ जो मरता है वह सदगति को पाता

----------


## ravi chacha

गीतार्थश्रवणासक्  ो महापापयुतोऽपि वा।
वैकुण्ठं समवाप्नोति विष्णुना सह मोदते।।18।।
गीता का अर्थ तत्पर सुनने में तत्पर बना हुआ मनुष्य महापापी हो तो भी वह वैकुण्ठ को प्राप्त होता है और विष्णु के साथ आनन्द करता है |(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीतार्थं ध्यायते नित्यं कृत्वा कर्माणि भूरिशः।
जीवन्मुक्तः स विज्ञेयो देहांते परमं पदम्।।19।।
अनेक कर्म करके नित्य श्री गीता के अर्थ का जो विचार करता है उसे जीवन्मुक्त जानो | मृत्यु के बाद वह परम पद को पाता है |(19)



गीतामाश्रित्य बहवो भूभुजो जनकादयः।
निर्धूतकल्मषा लोके गीता याताः परं पदम्।।20।।

गीता का आश्रय करके जनक आदि कई राजा पाप रहित होकर लोक में यशस्वी बने हैं और परम पद को प्राप्त हुए हैं |(20)




गीतायाः पठनं कृत्वा माहात्म्यं नैव यः पठेत्।
वृथा पाठो भवेत्तस्य श्रम एव ह्युदाहृतः।।21।।

श्रीगीता का पाठ करके जो माहात्म्य का पाठ नहीं करता है उसका पाठ निष्फल होता है और ऐसे पाठ को श्रमरूप कहा है |(21)



एतन्माहात्म्यसंय  क्तं गीताभ्यासं करोति यः।
स तत्फलमवाप्नोति दुर्लभां गतिमाप्नुयात्।।22।  ।

इस माहात्म्यसहित श्रीगीता का जो अभ्यास करता है वह उसका फल पाता है और दुर्लभ गति को प्राप्त होता है |(22)

----------


## ravi chacha

सूत उवाच
माहात्म्यमेतद् गीताया मया प्रोक्तं सनातनम्।
गीतान्ते पठेद्यस्तु यदुक्तं तत्फलं लभेत्।।23।।

सूत जी बोलेः
गीता का यह सनातन माहात्म्य मैंने कहा | गीता पाठ के अन्त में जो इसका पाठ करता है वह उपर्युक्त फल प्राप्त करता है |(23)

इति श्रीवाराहपुराणे श्रीमद् गीतामाहात्म्यं संपूर्णम्।
इति श्रीवाराहपुराण में श्रीमद् गीता माहात्म्य संपूर्ण।।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीगीतामाहात्म्   का अनुसंधान
शौनक उवाच
गीतायाश्चैव माहात्म्यं यथावत्सूत मे वद।
पुराणमुनिना प्रोक्तं व्यासेन श्रुतिनोदितम्।।1।  

शौनक ऋषि बोलेः हे सूत जी ! अति पूर्वकाल के मुनि श्री व्यासजी के द्वारा कहा हुआ तथा श्रुतियों में वर्णित श्रीगीताजी का माहात्म्य मुझे भली प्रकार कहिए |(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

सूत उवाच
पृष्टं वै भवता यत्तन्महद् गोप्यं पुरातनम्।
न केन शक्यते वक्तुं गीतामाहात्म्यमुत  तमम्।।2।।
सूत जी बोलेः आपने जो पुरातन और उत्तम गीतामाहात्म्य पूछा, वह अतिशय गुप्त है | अतः वह कहने के लिए कोई समर्थ नहीं है |(2)



कृष्णो जानाति वै सम्यक् क्वचित्कौन्तेय एव च।
व्यासो वा व्यासपुत्रो वा याज्ञवल्क्योऽथ मैथिलः।।3।।

गीता माहात्म्य को श्रीकृष्ण ही भली प्रकार जानते हैं, कुछ अर्जुन जानते हैं तथा व्यास, शुकदेव, याज्ञवल्क्य और जनक आदि थोड़ा-बहुत जानते हैं |(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्ये श्रवणतः श्रृत्वा लोके संकीर्तयन्ति च।
तस्मात्किंचिद्वद  म्यद्य व्यासस्यास्यान्म  ा श्रुतम्।।4।।

दूसरे लोग कर्णोपकर्ण सुनकर लोक में वर्णन करते हैं | अतः श्रीव्यासजी के मुख से मैंने जो कुछ सुना है वह आज कहता हूँ |(4)



गीता सुगीता कर्तव्या किमन्यैः शास्त्रसंग्रहैः।
या स्वयं पद्मनाभस्य मुखपद्माद्विनिःस  ता।।5।।

जो अपने आप श्रीविष्णु भगवान के मुखकमल से निकली हुई है गीता अच्छी तरह कण्ठस्थ करना चाहिए | अन्य शास्त्रों के संग्रह से क्या लाभ?(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

यस्माद्धर्ममयी गीता सर्वज्ञानप्रयोजि  ा।
सर्वशास्त्रमयी गीता तस्माद् गीता विशिष्यते।।6।।

गीता धर्ममय, सर्वज्ञान की प्रयोजक तथा सर्व शास्त्रमय है, अतः गीता श्रेष्ठ है |(6)



संसारसागरं घोरं तर्तुमिच्छति यो जनः।
गीतानावं समारूह्य पारं यातु सुखेन सः।।7।।

जो मनुष्य घोर संसार-सागर को तैरना चाहता है उसे गीतारूपी नौका पर चढ़कर सुखपूर्वक पार होना चाहिए |(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीताशास्त्रमिदं पुण्यं यः पठेत् प्रयतः पुमान्।
विष्णोः पदमवाप्नोति भयशोकादिवर्जितः।  8।।

जो पुरुष इस पवित्र गीताशास्त्र को सावधान होकर पढ़ता है वह भय, शोक आदि से रहित होकर श्रीविष्णुपद को प्राप्त होता है |(8)



गीताज्ञानं श्रुतं नैव सदैवाभ्यासयोगतः।
मोक्षमिच्छति मूढात्मा याति बालकहास्यताम्।।9।  

जिसने सदैव अभ्यासयोग से गीता का ज्ञान सुना नहीं है फिर भी जो मोक्ष की इच्छा करता है वह मूढात्मा, बालक की तरह हँसी का पात्र होता है |(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

ये श्रृण्वन्ति पठन्त्येव गीताशास्त्रमहर्न  शम्।
न ते वै मानुषा ज्ञेया देवा एव न संशयः।।10।।

जो रात-दिन गीताशास्त्र पढ़ते हैं अथवा इसका पाठ करते हैं या सुनते हैं उन्हें मनुष्य नहीं अपितु निःसन्देह देव ही जानें |(10)



मलनिर्मोचनं पुंसां जलस्नानं दिने दिने।
सकृद् गीताम्भसि स्नानं संसारमलनाशनम्।।11।  ।

हर रोज जल से किया हुआ स्नान मनुष्यों का मैल दूर करता है किन्तु गीतारूपी जल में एक बार किया हुआ स्नान भी संसाररूपी मैल का नाश करता है |(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीताशास्त्रस्य जानाति पठनं नैव पाठनम्।
परस्मान्न श्रुतं ज्ञानं श्रद्धा न भावना।।12।।
स एव मानुषे लोके पुरुषो विड्वराहकः।
यस्माद् गीतां न जानाति नाधमस्तत्परो जनः।।13।।

जो मनुष्य स्वयं गीता शास्त्र का पठन-पाठन नहीं जानता है, जिसने अन्य लोगों से वह नहीं सुना है, स्वयं को उसका ज्ञान नहीं है, जिसको उस पर श्रद्धा नहीं है, भावना भी नहीं है, वह मनुष्य लोक में भटकते हुए शूकर जैसा ही है | उससे अधिक नीच दूसरा कोई मनुष्य नहीं है, क्योंकि वह गीता को नहीं जानता है |

----------


## ravi chacha

धिक् तस्य ज्ञानमाचारं व्रतं चेष्टां तपो यशः।
गीतार्थपठनं नास्ति नाधमस्तत्परो जन।।14।।

जो गीता के अर्थ का पठन नहीं करता उसके ज्ञान को, आचार को, व्रत को, चेष्टा को, तप को और यश को धिक्कार है | उससे अधम और कोई मनुष्य नहीं है |(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीतागीतं न यज्ज्ञानं तद्विद्धयासुरसंज  ञकम्।
तन्मोघं धर्मरहितं वेदवेदान्तगर्हित  ्।।15।।

जो ज्ञान गीता में नहीं गाया गया है वह वेद और वेदान्त में निन्दित होने के कारण उसे निष्फल, धर्मरहित और आसुरी जानें |



योऽधीते सततं गीतां दिवारात्रौ यथार्थतः।
स्वपन्गच्छन्वदंस  तिष्ठञ्छाश्वतं मोक्षमाप्नुयात्।  16।।

जो मनुष्य रात-दिन, सोते, चलते, बोलते और खड़े रहते हुए गीता का यथार्थतः सतत अध्ययन करता है वह सनातन मोक्ष को प्राप्त होता है |(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

योगिस्थाने सिद्धपीठे शिष्टाग्रे सत्सभासु च।
यज्ञे च विष्णुभक्ताग्रे पठन्याति परां गतिम्।।17।।

योगियों के स्थान में, सिद्धों के स्थान में, श्रेष्ठ पुरुषों के आगे, संतसभा में, यज्ञस्थान में और विष्णुभक्तोंके आगे गीता का पाठ करने वाला मनुष्य परम गति को प्राप्त होता है |(17)

गीतापाठं च श्रवणं यः करोति दिने दिने।
क्रतवो वाजिमेधाद्याः कृतास्तेन सदक्षिणाः।।18।।

जो गीता का पाठ और श्रवण हर रोज करता है उसने दक्षिणा के साथ अश्वमेध आदि यज्ञ किये ऐसा माना जाता है |(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीताऽधीता च येनापि भक्तिभावेन चेतसा।
तेन वेदाश्च शास्त्राणि पुराणानि च सर्वशः।।19।।

जिसने भक्तिभाव से एकाग्र, चित्त से गीता का अध्ययन किया है उसने सर्व वेदों, शास्त्रों तथा पुराणों का अभ्यास किया है ऐसा माना जाता है |(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

यः श्रृणोति च गीतार्थं कीर्तयेच्च स्वयं पुमान्।
श्रावयेच्च परार्थं वै स प्रयाति परं पदम्।।20।।

जो मनुष्य स्वयं गीता का अर्थ सुनता है, गाता है और परोपकार हेतु सुनाता है वह परम पद को प्राप्त होता है |(20)

नोपसर्पन्ति तत्रैव यत्र गीतार्चनं गृहे।
तापत्रयोद्भवाः पीडा नैव व्याधिभयं तथा।।21।।

जिस घर में गीता का पूजन होता है वहाँ (आध्यात्मिक, आधिदैविक और आधिभौतिक) तीन ताप से उत्पन्न होने वाली पीड़ा तथा व्याधियों का भय नहीं आता है | (21)

----------


## ravi chacha

न शापो नैव पापं च दुर्गतिनं च किंचन।
देहेऽरयः षडेते वै न बाधन्ते कदाचन।।22।।

उसको शाप या पाप नहीं लगता, जरा भी दुर्गति नहीं होती और छः शत्रु (काम, क्रोध, लोभ, मोह, मद और मत्सर) देह में पीड़ा नहीं करते | (22)

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवत्परमेशाने भक्तिरव्यभिचारिण  ।
जायते सततं तत्र यत्र गीताभिनन्दनम्।।23।  ।

जहाँ निरन्तर गीता का अभिनंदन होता है वहाँ श्री भगवान परमेश्वर में एकनिष्ठ भक्ति उत्पन्न होती है | (23)

----------


## ravi chacha

स्नातो वा यदि वाऽस्नातः शुचिर्वा यदि वाऽशुचिः।
विभूतिं विश्वरूपं च संस्मरन्सर्वदा शुचिः।।24।।

स्नान किया हो या न किया हो, पवित्र हो या अपवित्र हो फिर भी जो परमात्म-विभूति का और विश्वरूप का स्मरण करता है वह सदा पवित्र है | (24)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वत्र प्रतिभोक्ता च प्रतिग्राही च सर्वशः।
गीतापाठं प्रकुर्वाणो न लिप्येत कदाचन।।25।।

सब जगह भोजन करने वाला और सर्व प्रकार का दान लेने वाला भी अगर गीता पाठ करता हो तो कभी लेपायमान नहीं होता | (25)

----------


## ravi chacha

यस्यान्तःकरणं नित्यं गीतायां रमते सदा।
सर्वाग्निकः सदाजापी क्रियावान्स च पण्डितः।।26।।

जिसका चित्त सदा गीता में ही रमण करता है वह संपूर्ण अग्निहोत्री, सदा जप करनेवाला, क्रियावान तथा पण्डित है | (26)

----------


## ravi chacha

दर्शनीयः स धनवान्स योगी ज्ञानवानपि।
स एव याज्ञिको ध्यानी सर्ववेदार्थदर्शक  ।।27।।

वह दर्शन करने योग्य, धनवान, योगी, ज्ञानी, याज्ञिक, ध्यानी तथा सर्व वेद के अर्थ को जानने वाला है | (27)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीतायाः पुस्तकं यत्र नित्यं पाठे प्रवर्तते।
तत्र सर्वाणि तीर्थानि प्रयागादीनि भूतले।।28।।

जहाँ गीता की पुस्तक का नित्य पाठ होता रहता है वहाँ पृथ्वी पर के प्रयागादि सर्व तीर्थ निवास करते हैं | (28)

----------


## ravi chacha

निवसन्ति सदा गेहे देहेदेशे सदैव हि।
सर्वे देवाश्च ऋषयो योगिनः पन्नगाश्च ये।।29।।

उस घर में और देहरूपी देश में सभी देवों, ऋषियों, योगियों और सर्पों का सदा निवास होता है |(29)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीता गंगा च गायत्री सीता सत्या सरस्वती।
ब्रह्मविद्या ब्रह्मवल्ली त्रिसंध्या मुक्तगेहिनी।।30।।
अर्धमात्रा चिदानन्दा भवघ्नी भयनाशिनी।
वेदत्रयी पराऽनन्ता तत्त्वार्थज्ञानम  जरी।।31।।
इत्येतानि जपेन्नित्यं नरो निश्चलमानसः।
ज्ञानसिद्धिं लभेच्छीघ्रं तथान्ते परमं पदम्।।32।।

गीता, गंगा, गायत्री, सीता, सत्या, सरस्वती, ब्रह्मविद्या, ब्रह्मवल्ली, त्रिसंध्या, मुक्तगेहिनी, अर्धमात्रा, चिदानन्दा, भवघ्नी, भयनाशिनी, वेदत्रयी, परा, अनन्ता और तत्त्वार्थज्ञानम  जरी (तत्त्वरूपी अर्थ के ज्ञान का भंडार) इस प्रकार (गीता के) अठारह नामों का स्थिर मन से जो मनुष्य नित्य जप करता है वह शीघ्र ज्ञानसिद्धि और अंत में परम पद को प्राप्त होता है | (30,31,32)

----------


## ravi chacha

यद्यत्कर्म च सर्वत्र गीतापाठं करोति वै।
तत्तत्कर्म च निर्दोषं कृत्वा पूर्णमवाप्नुयात्  ।33।।

मनुष्य जो-जो कर्म करे उसमें अगर गीतापाठ चालू रखता है तो वह सब कर्म निर्दोषता से संपूर्ण करके उसका फल प्राप्त करता है | (33)

----------


## ravi chacha

पितृनुद्दश्य यः श्राद्धे गीतापाठं करोति वै।
संतुष्टा पितरस्तस्य निरयाद्यान्ति सदगतिम्।।34।।

जो मनुष्य श्राद्ध में पितरों को लक्ष्य करके गीता का पाठ करता है उसके पितृ सन्तुष्ट होते हैं और नर्क से सदगति पाते हैं | (34)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीतापाठेन संतुष्टाः पितरः श्राद्धतर्पिताः।
पितृलोकं प्रयान्त्येव पुत्राशीर्वादतत्  राः।।35।।

गीतापाठ से प्रसन्न बने हुए तथा श्राद्ध से तृप्त किये हुए पितृगण पुत्र को आशीर्वाद देने के लिए तत्पर होकर पितृलोक में जाते हैं | (35)

----------


## ravi chacha

लिखित्वा धारयेत्कण्ठे बाहुदण्डे च मस्तके।
नश्यन्त्युपद्रवा   सर्वे विघ्नरूपाश्च दारूणाः।।36।।

जो मनुष्य गीता को लिखकर गले में, हाथ में या मस्तक पर धारण करता है उसके सर्व विघ्नरूप दारूण उपद्रवों का नाश होता है | (36)

----------


## ravi chacha

देहं मानुषमाश्रित्य चातुर्वर्ण्ये तु भारते।
न श्रृणोति पठत्येव ताममृतस्वरूपिणीम  ।।37।।
हस्तात्त्याक्तवा  मृतं प्राप्तं कष्टात्क्ष्वेडं समश्नुते
पीत्वा गीतामृतं लोके लब्ध्वा मोक्षं सुखी भवेत्।।38।।

भरतखण्ड में चार वर्णों में मनुष्य देह प्राप्त करके भी जो अमृतस्वरूप गीता नहीं पढ़ता है या नहीं सुनता है वह हाथ में आया हुआ अमृत छोड़कर कष्ट से विष खाता है | किन्तु जो मनुष्य गीता सुनता है, पढ़ता  तो वह इस लोक में गीतारूपी अमृत का पान करके मोक्ष प्राप्त कर सुखी होता है | (37, 38)

----------


## ravi chacha

जनैः संसारदुःखार्तैर्  ीताज्ञानं च यैः श्रुतम्।
संप्राप्तममृतं तैश्च गतास्ते सदनं हरेः।।39।।

संसार के दुःखों से पीड़ित जिन मनुष्यों ने गीता का ज्ञान सुना है उन्होंने अमृत प्राप्त किया है और वे श्री हरि के धाम को प्राप्त हो चुके हैं | (39)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीतामाश्रित्य बहवो भूभुजो जनकादयः।
निर्धूतकल्मषा लोके गतास्ते परमं पदम्।।40।।

इस लोक में जनकादि की तरह कई राजा गीता का आश्रय लेकर पापरहित होकर परम पद को प्राप्त हुए हैं | (40)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीतासु न विशेषोऽस्ति जनेषूच्चावचेषु च।
ज्ञानेष्वेव समग्रेषु समा ब्रह्मस्वरूपिणी।  41।।

गीता में उच्च और नीच मनुष्य विषयक भेद ही नहीं हैं, क्योंकि गीता ब्रह्मस्वरूप है अतः उसका ज्ञान सबके लिए समान है | (41)

----------


## ravi chacha

यः श्रुत्वा नैव गीतार्थं मोदते परमादरात्।
नैवाप्नोति फलं लोके प्रमादाच्च वृथा श्रमम्।।42।।

गीता के अर्थ को परम आदर से सुनकर जो आनन्दवान नहीं होता वह मनुष्य प्रमाद के कारण इस लोक में फल नहीं प्राप्त करता है किन्तु व्यर्थ श्रम ही प्राप्त करता है | (42)

----------


## ravi chacha

गीतायाः पठनं कृत्वा माहात्म्यं नैव यः पठेत्।
वृथा पाठफलं तस्य श्रम एव ही केवलम्।।43।।

गीता का पाठ करे जो माहात्म्य का पाठ नहीं करता है उसके पाठ का फल व्यर्थ होता है और पाठ केवल श्रमरूप ही रह जाता है |

----------


## ravi chacha

एतन्माहात्म्यसंय  क्तं गीतापाठं करोति यः।
श्रद्धया यः श्रृणोत्येव दुर्लभां गतिमाप्नुयात्।।44।  ।

इस माहात्म्य के साथ जो गीता पाठ करता है तथा जो श्रद्धा से सुनता है वह दुर्लभ गति को प्राप्त होता है |(44)

----------


## ravi chacha

माहात्म्यमेतद् गीताया मया प्रोक्तं सनातनम्।
गीतान्ते च पठेद्यस्तु यदुक्तं तत्फलं लभेत्।।45।।

गीता का सनातन माहात्म्य मैंने कहा है | गीता पाठ के अन्त में जो इसका पाठ करता है वह उपर्युक्त फल को प्राप्त होता है | (45)
इति श्रीवाराहपुराणोद  धृतं श्रीमदगीतामाहात्  ्यानुसंधानं समाप्तम् |
इति श्रीवाराहपुराणान  तर्गत श्रीमदगीतामाहात्  ्यानुंसंधान समाप्त |

----------


## ravi chacha

गीता में श्रीकृष्ण भगवान के नामों के अर्थ
अनन्तरूपः जिनके अनन्त रूप हैं वह |
अच्युतः जिनका कभी क्षय नहीं होता, कभी अधोगति नहीं होती वह |
अरिसूदनः प्रयत्न के बिना ही शत्रु का नाश करने वाले |
कृष्णः 'कृष्' सत्तावाचक है | 'ण' आनन्दवाचक है | इन दोनों के एकत्व का सूचक परब्रह्म भी कृष्ण कहलाता है |
केशवः क माने ब्रह्म को और ईश – शिव को वश में रखने वाले |
केशिनिषूदनः घोड़े का आकार वाले केशि नामक दैत्य का नाश करने वाले |
कमलपत्राक्षः कमल के पत्ते जैसी सुन्दर विशाल आँखों वाले |
गोविन्दः गो माने वेदान्त वाक्यों के द्वारा जो जाने जा सकते हैं |
जगत्पतिः जगत के पति |
जगन्निवासः जिनमें जगत का निवास है अथवा जो जगत में सर्वत्र बसे हुए है |
जनार्दनः दुष्ट जनों को, भक्तों के शत्रुओं को पीड़ित करने वाले |
देवदेवः देवताओं के पूज्य |
देववरः देवताओं में श्रेष्ठ |
पुरुषोत्तमः क्षर और अक्षर दोनों पुरुषों से उत्तम अथवा शरीररूपी पुरों में रहने वाले पुरुषों यानी जीवों से जो अति उत्तम, परे और विलक्षण हैं वह |
भगवानः ऐश्वर्य, धर्म, यश, लक्ष्मी, वैराग्य और मोक्ष... ये छः पदार्थ देने वाले अथवा सर्व भूतों की उत्पत्ति, प्रलय, जन्म, मरण तथा विद्या और अविद्या को जानने वाले |
भूतभावनः सर्वभूतों को उत्पन्न करने वाले |
भूतेशः भूतों के ईश्वर, पति |
मधुसूदनः मधु नामक दैत्य को मारने वाले |
महाबाहूः निग्रह और अनुग्रह करने में जिनके हाथ समर्थ हैं वह |
माधवः माया के, लक्ष्मी के पति |
यादवः यदुकुल में जन्मे हुए |
योगवित्तमः योग जानने वालों में श्रेष्ठ |
वासुदेवः वासुदेव के पुत्र |
वार्ष्णेयः वृष्णि के ईश, स्वामी |
हरिः संसाररूपी दुःख हरने वाले |

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन के नामों के अर्थ
अनघः पापरहित, निष्पाप |
कपिध्वजः जिसके ध्वज पर कपि माने हनुमान जी हैं वह |
कुरुश्रेष्ठः कुरुकुल में उत्पन्न होने वालों में श्रेष्ठ |
कुरुनन्दनः कुरुवंश के राजा के पुत्र |
कुरुप्रवीरः कुरुकुल में जन्मे हुए पुरुषों में विशेष तेजस्वी |
कौन्तेयः कुंती का पुत्र |
गुडाकेशः निद्रा को जीतने वाला, निद्रा का स्वामी अथवा गुडाक माने शिव जिसके स्वामी हैं वह |
धनंजयः दिग्विजय में सर्व राजाओं को जीतने वाला |
धनुर्धरः धनुष को धारण करने वाला |
परंतपः परम तपस्वी अथवा शत्रुओं को बहुत तपाने वाला |
पार्थः पृथा माने कुंती का पुत्र |
पुरुषव्याघ्रः पुरुषों में व्याघ्र जैसा |
पुरुषर्षभः पुरुषों में ऋषभ माने श्रेष्ठ |
पाण्डवः पाण्डु का पुत्र |
भरतश्रेष्ठः भरत के वंशजों में श्रेष्ठ |
भरतसत्तमः भरतवंशियों में श्रेष्ठ |
भरतर्षभः भरतवंशियों में श्रेष्ठ |
भारतः भा माने ब्रह्मविद्या में अति प्रेमवाला अथवा भरत का वंशज |
महाबाहुः बड़े हाथों वाला |
सव्यसाचिन् बायें हाथ से भी सरसन्धान करने वाला |

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीमद् भगवदगीता
पहले अध्याय का माहात्म्य
श्री पार्वती जी ने कहाः भगवन् ! आप सब तत्त्वों के ज्ञाता हैं | आपकी कृपा से मुझे श्रीविष्णु-सम्बन्धी नाना प्रकार के धर्म सुनने को मिले, जो समस्त लोक का उद्धार करने वाले हैं | देवेश ! अब मैं गीता का माहात्म्य सुनना चाहती हूँ, जिसका श्रवण करने से श्रीहरि की भक्ति बढ़ती है |
श्री महादेवजी बोलेः जिनका श्रीविग्रह अलसी के फूल की भाँति श्याम वर्ण का है, पक्षिराज गरूड़ ही जिनके वाहन हैं, जो अपनी महिमा से कभी च्युत नहीं होते तथा शेषनाग की शय्या पर शयन करते हैं, उन भगवान महाविष्णु की हम उपासना करते हैं |

----------


## ravi chacha

एक समय की बात है | मुर दैत्य के नाशक भगवान विष्णु शेषनाग के रमणीय आसन पर सुखपूर्वक विराजमान थे | उस समय समस्त लोकों को आनन्द देने वाली भगवती लक्ष्मी ने आदरपूर्वक प्रश्न किया |
श्रीलक्ष्मीजी ने पूछाः भगवन ! आप सम्पूर्ण जगत का पालन करते हुए भी अपने ऐश्वर्य के प्रति उदासीन से होकर जो इस क्षीरसागर में नींद ले रहे हैं, इसका क्या कारण है?

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवान बोलेः सुमुखि ! मैं नींद नहीं लेता हूँ, अपितु तत्त्व का अनुसरण करने वाली अन्तर्दृष्टि के द्वारा अपने ही माहेश्वर तेज का साक्षात्कार कर रहा हूँ | यह वही तेज है, जिसका योगी पुरुष कुशाग्र बुद्धि के द्वारा अपने अन्तःकरण में दर्शन करते हैं तथा जिसे मीमांसक विद्वान वेदों का सार-तत्त्व निश्च्चित करते हैं | वह माहेश्वर तेज एक, अजर, प्रकाशस्वरूप, आत्मरूप, रोग-शोक से रहित, अखण्ड आनन्द का पुंज, निष्पन्द तथा द्वैतरहित है | इस जगत का जीवन उसी के अधीन है | मैं उसी का अनुभव करता हूँ | देवेश्वरि ! यही कारण है कि मैं तुम्हें नींद लेता सा प्रतीत हो रहा हूँ |

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीलक्ष्मीजी ने कहाः हृषिकेश ! आप ही योगी पुरुषों के ध्येय हैं | आपके अतिरिक्त भी कोई ध्यान करने योग्य तत्त्व है, यह जानकर मुझे बड़ा कौतूहल हो रहा है | इस चराचर जगत की सृष्टि और संहार करने वाले स्वयं आप ही हैं | आप सर्वसमर्थ हैं | इस प्रकार की स्थिति में होकर भी यदि आप उस परम तत्त्व से भिन्न हैं तो मुझे उसका बोध कराइये |

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री भगवान बोलेः प्रिये ! आत्मा का स्वरूप द्वैत और अद्वैत से पृथक, भाव और अभाव से मुक्त तथा आदि और अन्त से रहित है | शुद्ध ज्ञान के प्रकाश से उपलब्ध होने वाला तथा परमानन्द स्वरूप होने के कारण एकमात्र सुन्दर है | वही मेरा ईश्वरीय रूप है | आत्मा का एकत्व ही सबके द्वारा जानने योग्य है | गीताशास्त्र में इसी का प्रतिपादन हुआ है | अमित तेजस्वी भगवान विष्णु के ये वचन सुनकर लक्ष्मी देवी ने शंका उपस्थित करे हुए कहाः भगवन ! यदि आपका स्वरूप स्वयं परमानंदमय और मन-वाणी की पहुँच के बाहर है तो गीता कैसे उसका बोध कराती है? मेरे इस संदेह का निवारण कीजिए |

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री भगवान बोलेः सुन्दरी ! सुनो, मैं गीता में अपनी स्थिति का वर्णन करता हूँ | क्रमश पाँच अध्यायों को तुम पाँच मुख जानो, दस अध्यायों को दस भुजाएँ समझो तथा एक अध्याय को उदर और दो अध्यायों को दोनों चरणकमल जानो | इस प्रकार यह अठारह अध्यायों की वाङमयी ईश्वरीय मूर्ति ही समझनी चाहिए | यह ज्ञानमात्र से ही महान पातकों का नाश करने वाली है | जो उत्तम बुद्धिवाला पुरुष गीता के एक या आधे अध्याय का अथवा एक, आधे या चौथाई श्लोक का भी प्रतिदिन अभ्यास करता है, वह सुशर्मा के समान मुक्त हो जाता है |

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री लक्ष्मीजी ने पूछाः देव ! सुशर्मा कौन था? किस जाति का था और किस कारण से उसकी मुक्ति हुई?
श्रीभगवान बोलेः प्रिय ! सुशर्मा बड़ी खोटी बुद्धि का मनुष्य था | पापियों का तो वह शिरोमणि ही था | उसका जन्म वैदिक ज्ञान से शून्य और क्रूरतापूर्ण कर्म करने वाले ब्राह्मणों के कुल में हुआ था | वह न ध्यान करता था, न जप, न होम करता था न अतिथियों का सत्कार | वह लम्पट होने के कारण सदा विषयों के सेवन में ही लगा रहता था | हल जोतता और पत्ते बेचकर जीविका चलाता था |

----------


## ravi chacha

उसे मदिरा पीने का व्यसन था तथा वह मांस भी खाया करता था | इस प्रकार उसने अपने जीवन का दीर्घकाल व्यतीत कर दिया | एकदिन मूढ़बुद्धि सुशर्मा पत्ते लाने के लिए किसी ऋषि की वाटिका में घूम रहा था | इसी बीच मे कालरूपधारी काले साँप ने उसे डँस लिया | सुशर्मा की मृत्यु हो गयी | तदनन्तर वह अनेक नरकों में जा वहाँ की यातनाएँ भोगकर मृत्युलोक में लौट आया और वहाँ बोझ ढोने वाला बैल हुआ | उस समय किसी पंगु ने अपने जीवन को आराम से व्यतीत करने के लिए उसे खरीद लिया | बैल ने अपनी पीठ पर पंगु का भार ढोते हुए बड़े कष्ट से सात-आठ वर्ष बिताए |

----------


## ravi chacha

एक दिन पंगु ने किसी ऊँचे स्थान पर बहुत देर तक बड़ी तेजी के साथ उस बैल को घुमाया | इससे वह थककर बड़े वेग से पृथ्वी पर गिरा और मूर्च्छित हो गया | उस समय वहाँ कुतूहलवश आकृष्ट हो बहुत से लोग एकत्रित हो गये | उस जनसमुदाय में से किसी पुण्यात्मा व्यक्ति ने उस बैल का कल्याण करने के लिए उसे अपना पुण्य दान किया | तत्पश्चात् कुछ दूसरे लोगों ने भी अपने-अपने पुण्यों को याद करके उन्हें उसके लिए दान किया | उस भीड़ में एक वेश्या भी खड़ी थी | उसे अपने पुण्य का पता नहीं था तो भी उसने लोगों की देखा-देखी उस बैल के लिए कुछ त्याग किया |

----------


## ravi chacha

तदनन्तर यमराज के दूत उस मरे हुए प्राणी को पहले यमपुरी में ले गये | वहाँ यह विचारकर कि यह वेश्या के दिये हुए पुण्य से पुण्यवान हो गया है, उसे छोड़ दिया गया फिर वह भूलोक में आकर उत्तम कुल और शील वाले ब्राह्मणों के घर में उत्पन्न हुआ | उस समय भी उसे अपने पूर्वजन्म की बातों का स्मरण बना रहा | बहुत दिनों के बाद अपने अज्ञान को दूर करने वाले कल्याण-तत्त्व का जिज्ञासु होकर वह उस वेश्या के पास गया और उसके दान की बात बतलाते हुए उसने पूछाः 'तुमने कौन सा पुण्य दान किया था?' वेश्या ने उत्तर दियाः 'वह पिंजरे में बैठा हुआ तोता प्रतिदिन कुछ पढ़ता है | उससे मेरा अन्तःकरण पवित्र हो गया है | उसी का पुण्य मैंने तुम्हारे लिए दान किया था |' इसके बाद उन दोनों ने तोते से पूछा | तब उस तोते ने अपने पूर्वजन्म का स्मरण करके प्राचीन इतिहास कहना आरम्भ किया |

----------


## ravi chacha

शुक बोलाः पूर्वजन्म में मैं विद्वान होकर भी विद्वता के अभिमान से मोहित रहता था | मेरा राग-द्वेष इतना बढ़ गया था कि मैं गुणवान विद्वानों के प्रति भी ईर्ष्या भाव रखने लगा | फिर समयानुसार मेरी मृत्यु हो गयी और मैं अनेकों घृणित लोकों में भटकता फिरा | उसके बाद इस लोक में आया | सदगुरु की अत्यन्त निन्दा करने के कारण तोते के कुल में मेरा जन्म हुआ | पापी होने के कारण छोटी अवस्था में ही मेरा माता-पिता से वियोग हो गया | एक दिन मैं ग्रीष्म ऋतु में तपे मार्ग पर पड़ा था |

----------


## ravi chacha

वहाँ से कुछ श्रेष्ठ मुनि मुझे उठा लाये और महात्माओं के आश्रय में आश्रम के भीतर एक पिंजरे में उन्होंने मुझे डाल दिया | वहीं मुझे पढ़ाया गया | ऋषियों के बालक बड़े आदर के साथ गीता के प्रथम अध्याय की आवृत्ति करते थे | उन्हीं से सुनकर मैं भी बारंबार पाठ करने लगा | इसी बीच में एक चोरी करने वाले बहेलिये ने मुझे वहाँ से चुरा लिया | तत्पश्चात् इस देवी ने मुझे खरीद लिया | पूर्वकाल में मैंने इस प्रथम अध्याय का अभ्यास किया था, जिससे मैंने अपने पापों को दूर किया है | फिर उसी से इस वेश्या का भी अन्तःकरण शुद्ध हुआ है और उसी के पुण्य से ये द्विजश्रेष्ठ सुशर्मा भी पापमुक्त हुए हैं |

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार परस्पर वार्तालाप और गीता के प्रथम अध्याय के माहात्म्य की प्रशंसा करके वे तीनों निरन्तर अपने-अपने घर पर गीता का अभ्यास करने लगे, फिर ज्ञान प्राप्त करके वे मुक्त हो गये | इसलिए जो गीता के प्रथम अध्याय को पढ़ता, सुनता तथा अभ्यास करता है, उसे इस भवसागर को पार करने में कोई कठिनाई नहीं होती |

----------


## ravi chacha

पहला अध्यायःअर्जुनविष  दयोग

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने अर्जुन को निमित्त बना कर समस्त विश्व को गीता के रूप में जो महान् उपदेश दिया है, यह अध्याय उसकी प्रस्तावना रूप है | उसमें दोनों पक्ष के प्रमुख योद्धाओं के नाम गिनाने के बाद मुख्यरूप से अर्जुन को कुटुंबनाश की आशंका से उत्पन्न हुए मोहजनित विषाद का वर्णन है |
।। अथ प्रथमोऽध्यायः ।।
धृतराष्ट्र उवाच
धर्मक्षेत्रे कुरुक्षेत्रे समवेता युयुत्सवः।
मामकाः पाण्डवाश्चैव किमकुर्वत संजय।।1।।

धृतराष्ट्र बोलेः हे संजय ! धर्मभूमि कुरुक्षेत्र में एकत्रित, युद्ध की इच्छावाले मेरे पाण्डु के पुत्रों ने क्या किया? (1)

----------


## ravi chacha

संजय उवाच
दृष्टवा तु पाण्डवानीकं व्यूढं दुर्योधनस्तदा।
आचार्यमुपसंङगम्य राजा वचनमब्रवीत्।।2।।

संजय बोलेः उस समय राजा दुर्योधन ने व्यूहरचनायुक्त पाण्डवों की सेना को देखकर और द्रोणाचार्य के पास जाकर यह वचन कहाः (2)

----------


## ravi chacha

पश्यैतां पाण्डुपुत्राणामा  ार्य महतीं चमूम्।
व्यूढां द्रुपदपुत्रेण तव शिष्येण धीमता।।3।।

हे आचार्य ! आपके बुद्धिमान शिष्य द्रुपदपुत्र धृष्टद्युम्न के द्वारा व्यूहाकार खड़ी की हुई पाण्डुपुत्रों की इस बड़ी भारी सेना को देखिये |(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

अत्र शूरा महेष्वासा भीमार्जुनसमा युधि।
युयुधानो विराटश्च द्रुपदश्च महारथः।।4।।
धृष्टकेतुश्चेकित  नः काशिराजश्च वीर्यवान्।
पुरुजित्कुन्तिभो  श्च शैब्यश्च नरपुंङगवः।।5।।
युधामन्युश्च विक्रान्त उत्तमौजाश्च वीर्यवान्।
सौभद्रो द्रौपदेयाश्च सर्व एव महारथाः।।6।।

इस सेना में बड़े-बड़े धनुषों वाले तथा युद्ध में भीम और अर्जुन के समान शूरवीर सात्यकि और विराट तथा महारथी राजा द्रुपद, धृष्टकेतु और चेकितान तथा बलवान काशीराज, पुरुजित, कुन्तिभोज और मनुष्यों में श्रेष्ठ शैब्य, पराक्रमी, युधामन्यु तथा बलवान उत्तमौजा, सुभद्रापुत्र अभिमन्यु और द्रौपदी के पाँचों पुत्र ये सभी महारथी हैं | (4,5,6)

----------


## ravi chacha

अस्माकं तु विशिष्टा ये तान्निबोध द्विजोत्तम।
नायका मम सैन्यस्य संञ्ज्ञार्थं तान्ब्रवीमि ते।।7।।

हे ब्राह्मणश्रेष्ठ ! अपने पक्ष में भी जो प्रधान हैं, उनको आप समझ लीजिए | आपकी जानकारी के लिए मेरी सेना के जो-जो सेनापति हैं, उनको बतलाता हूँ |

----------


## ravi chacha

भवान्भीष्मश्च कर्णश्च कृपश्च समितिंञ्जयः।
अश्वत्थामा विकर्णश्च सौमदत्तिस्तथैव च।।8।।

आप, द्रोणाचार्य और पितामह भीष्म तथा कर्ण और संग्रामविजयी कृपाचार्य तथा वैसे ही अश्वत्थामा, विकर्ण और सोमदत्त का पुत्र भूरिश्रवा | (8)

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्ये च बहवः शूरा मदर्थे त्यक्तजीविताः।
नानाशस्त्रप्रहरण  ः सर्वे युद्धविशारदाः।।9।  

और भी मेरे लिए जीवन की आशा त्याग देने वाले बहुत से शूरवीर अनेक प्रकार के अस्त्रों-शस्त्रों से सुसज्जित और सब के सब युद्ध में चतुर हैं | (9)

----------


## ravi chacha

अपर्याप्तं तदस्माकं बलं भीष्माभिरक्षितम्  
पर्याप्तं त्विदमेतेषां बलं भीमाभिरक्षितम्।।10  ।।

भीष्म पितामह द्वारा रक्षित हमारी वह सेना सब प्रकार से अजेय है और भीम द्वारा रक्षित इन लोगों की यह सेना जीतने में सुगम है | (10)

----------


## ravi chacha

अयनेषु च सर्वेषु यथाभागमवस्थिताः।
भीष्ममेवाभिरक्षन  तु भवन्तः सर्व एव हि।।11।।

इसलिए सब मोर्चों पर अपनी-अपनी जगह स्थित रहते हुए आप लोग सभी निःसंदेह भीष्म पितामह की ही सब ओर से रक्षा करें | (11)

----------


## ravi chacha

संजय उवाच
तस्य संञ्जनयन्हर्षं कुरुवृद्धः पितामहः।
सिंहनादं विनद्योच्चैः शंख्ङं दध्मौ प्रतापवान्।।12।।

कौरवों में वृद्ध बड़े प्रतापी पितामह भीष्म ने उस दुर्योधन के हृदय में हर्ष उत्पन्न करते हुए उच्च स्वर से सिंह की दहाड़ के समान गरजकर शंख बजाया | (12)

----------


## ravi chacha

ततः शंख्ङाश्च भेर्यश्च पणवानकगोमुखाः।
सहसैवाभ्यहन्यन्त स शब्दस्तुमुलोऽभवत  ।।13।।

इसके पश्चात शंख और नगारे तथा ढोल, मृदंग और नरसिंघे आदि बाजे एक साथ ही बज उठे | उनका वह शब्द बड़ा भयंकर हुआ | (13)

----------


## ravi chacha

ततः श्वेतैर्हयैर्युक  ते महति स्यन्दने स्थितौ।
माधवः पाण्डवश्चैव दिव्यौ शंख्ङौ प्रदध्मतुः।।14।।

इसके अनन्तर सफेद घोड़ों से युक्त उत्तम रथ में बैठे हुए श्रीकृष्ण महाराज और अर्जुन ने भी अलौकिक शंख बजाये |(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

पाञ्चजन्यं हृषिकेशो देवदत्तं धनञ्जयः।
पौण्ड्रं दध्मौ महाशंख्ङं भीमकर्मा वृकोदरः।।15।।

श्रीकृष्ण महाराज ने पाञ्चजन्य नामक, अर्जुन ने देवदत्त नामक और भयानक कर्मवाले भीमसेन ने पौण्ड्र नामक महाशंख बजाया | (15)

----------


## ravi chacha

अनन्तविजयं राजा कुन्तीपुत्रो युधिष्ठिरः।
नकुलः सहदेवश्च सुघोषमणिपुष्पकौ।  16।।

कुन्तीपुत्र राजा युधिष्ठिर ने अनन्तविजय नामक और नकुल तथा सहदेव ने सुघोष और मणिपुष्पकनामक शंख बजाये | (16)

----------


## ravi chacha

काश्यश्च परमेष्वासः शिखण्डी च महारथः।
धृष्टद्युम्नो विराटश्च सात्यिकश्चापराजि  ः।।17।।
द्रुपदो द्रौपदेयाश्च सर्वशः पृथिवीपते।
सौभद्रश्च महाबाहुः शंख्ङान्दध्मुः पृथक् पृथक्।।18।।

श्रेष्ठ धनुष वाले काशिराज और महारथी शिखण्डी और धृष्टद्युम्न तथा राजा विराट और अजेय सात्यकि, राजा द्रुपद और द्रौपदी के पाँचों पुत्र और बड़ी भुजावाले सुभद्रापुत्र अभिमन्यु-इन सभी ने, हे राजन ! सब ओर से अलग-अलग शंख बजाये |

----------


## ravi chacha

स घोषो धार्तराष्ट्राणां हृदयानि व्यदारयत्।
नभश्च पृथिवीं चैव तुमुलो व्यनुनादयन्।।19।।

और उस भयानक शब्द ने आकाश और पृथ्वी को भी गुंजाते हुए धार्तराष्ट्रों के अर्थात् आपके पक्ष वालों के हृदय विदीर्ण कर दिये | (19)

----------


## ravi chacha

अथ व्यवस्थितान्दृष्  ्वा धार्तराष्ट्रान् कपिध्वजः।
प्रवृत्ते शस्त्रसम्पाते धनुरुद्यम्य पाण्डवः।।20।।
हृषिकेशं तदा वाक्यमिदमाह महीपते।
अर्जुन उवाच
सेनयोरुभयोर्मध्य   रथं स्थापय मेऽच्युत।।21।।

हे राजन ! इसके बाद कपिध्वज अर्जुन ने मोर्चा बाँधकर डटे हए धृतराष्ट्र सम्बन्धियों को देखकर, उस शस्त्र चलाने की तैयारी के समय धनुष उठाकर हृषिकेश श्रीकृष्ण महाराज से यह वचन कहाः हे अच्युत ! मेरे रथ को दोनों सेनाओं के बीच में खड़ा कीजिए |

----------


## ravi chacha

यावदेतान्निरीक्ष  ऽहं योद्ध्रुकामानवस्  ितान्।
कैर्मया सह योद्धव्यमस्मिन् रणसमुद्यमे।।22।।

और जब तक कि मैं युद्धक्षेत्र में डटे हुए युद्ध के अभिलाषी इन विपक्षी योद्धाओं को भली प्रकार देख न लूँ कि इस युद्धरुप व्यापार में मुझे किन-किन के साथ युद्ध करना योग्य है, तब तक उसे खड़ा रखिये | (22)

----------


## ravi chacha

योत्स्यमानानवेक्  ेऽहं य एतेऽत्र समागताः।
धार्तराष्ट्रस्य दुर्बुद्धेर्युद्  े प्रियचिकीर्षवः।।23  ।।

दुर्बुद्धि दुर्योधन का युद्ध में हित चाहने वाले जो-जो ये राजा लोग इस सेना में आये हैं, इन युद्ध करने वालों को मैं देखूँगा | (23)

----------


## ravi chacha

संजयउवाच
एवमुक्तो हृषिकेशो गुडाकेशेन भारत।
सेनयोरुभयोर्मध्य   स्थापयित्वा रथोत्तमम्।।24।।
भीष्मद्रोणप्रमुख  ः सर्वेषां च महीक्षिताम्।
उवाच पार्थ पश्यैतान् समवेतान् कुरुनिति।।25।।

संजय बोलेः हे धृतराष्ट्र ! अर्जुन द्वारा इस प्रकार कहे हुए महाराज श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र ने दोनों सेनाओं के बीच में भीष्म और द्रोणाचार्य के सामने तथा सम्पूर्ण राजाओं के सामने उत्तम रथ को खड़ा करके इस प्रकार कहा कि हे पार्थ ! युद्ध के लिए जुटे हुए इन कौरवों को देख | (24,25)

----------


## ravi chacha

तत्रापश्यत्स्थित  न् पार्थः पितृनथ पितामहान्।
आचार्यान्मातुलान  भ्रातृन्पुत्रान्  ौत्रान्सखींस्तथा  ।।26।।
श्वशुरान् सुहृदश्चैव सेनयोरूभयोरपि।
तान्समीक्ष्य स कौन्तेय़ः सर्वान्बन्धूनवस्  ितान्।।27।।
कृपया परयाविष्टो विषीदन्निमब्रवीत  ।

इसके बाद पृथापुत्र अर्जुन ने उन दोनों सेनाओं में स्थित ताऊ-चाचों को, दादों-परदादों को, गुरुओं को, मामाओं को, भाइयों को, पुत्रों को, पौत्रों को तथा मित्रों को, ससुरों को और सुहृदों को भी देखा | उन उपस्थित सम्पूर्ण बन्धुओं को देखकर वे कुन्तीपुत्र अर्जुन अत्यन्त करूणा से युक्त होकर शोक करते हुए यह वचन बोले |(26,27)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
दृष्ट्वेमं स्वजनं कृष्ण युयुत्सुं समुपस्थितम्।।28।
सीदन्ति मम गात्राणि मुखं च परिशुष्यति।
वेपथुश्च शरीरे मे रोमहर्षश्च जायते।।29।।

अर्जुन बोलेः हे कृष्ण ! युद्धक्षेत्र में डटे हुए युद्ध के अभिलाषी इस स्वजन-समुदाय को देखकर मेरे अंग शिथिल हुए जा रहे हैं और मुख सूखा जा रहा है तथा मेरे शरीर में कम्प और रोमांच हो रहा है |

----------


## ravi chacha

गाण्डीवं स्त्रंसते हस्तात्त्वक्चैव परिदह्यते।
न च शक्नोम्यवस्थातुं भ्रमतीव च मे मनः।।30।।

हाथ से गाण्डीव धनुष गिर रहा है और त्वचा भी बहुत जल रही है तथा मेरा मन भ्रमित हो रहा है, इसलिए मैं खड़ा रहने को भी समर्थ नहीं हूँ |(30)

----------


## ravi chacha

निमित्तानि च पश्यामि विपरीतानि केशव।
न च श्रेयोऽनुपश्यामि हत्वा स्वजनमाहवे।।31।।

हे केशव ! मैं लक्ष्णों को भी विपरीत देख रहा हूँ तथा युद्ध में स्वजन-समुदाय को मारकर कल्याण भी नहीं देखता | (31)

----------


## ravi chacha

न कांक्षे विजयं कृष्ण न च राज्यं सुखानि च।
किं नो राज्येन गोविन्द किं भोगैर्जीवितेन वा।।32।।
हे कृष्ण ! मैं न तो विजय चाहता हूँ और न राज्य तथा सुखों को ही | हे गोविन्द ! हमें ऐसे राज्य से क्या प्रयोजन है अथवा ऐसे भोगों से और जीवन से भी क्या लाभ है? (32)

----------


## ravi chacha

येषामर्थे कांक्षितं नो राज्यं भोगाः सुखानि च।
त इमेऽवस्थिता युद्धे प्राणांस्त्यक्तव   धनानि च।।33।।

हमें जिनके लिए राज्य, भोग और सुखादि अभीष्ट हैं, वे ही ये सब धन और जीवन की आशा को त्यागकर युद्ध में खड़े हैं | (33)

----------


## ravi chacha

आचार्याः पितरः पुत्रास्तथैव च पितामहाः।
मातुलाः श्वशुराः पौत्राः श्यालाः सम्बन्धिनस्तथा।।34  ।।
गुरुजन, ताऊ-चाचे, लड़के और उसी प्रकार दादे, मामे, ससुर, पौत्र, साले तथा और भी सम्बन्धी लोग हैं | (34)

----------


## ravi chacha

एतान्न हन्तुमिच्छामि घ्नतोऽपि मधुसूदन।
अपि त्रैलोक्यराज्यस्   हेतोः किं नु महीकृते।।35।।

हे मधुसूदन ! मुझे मारने पर भी अथवा तीनों लोकों के राज्य के लिए भी मैं इन सबको मारना नहीं चाहता, फिर पृथ्वी के लिए तो कहना ही क्या? (35)

----------


## ravi chacha

निहत्य धार्तराष्ट्रान्न   का प्रीतिः स्याज्जनार्दन।
पापमेवाश्रयेदस्म  न् हत्वैतानाततायिनः  ।36।।

हे जनार्दन ! धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्रों को मारकर हमें क्या प्रसन्नता होगी? इन आततायियों को मारकर तो हमें पाप ही लगेगा | (36)

----------


## ravi chacha

तस्मान्नार्हा वयं हन्तुं धार्तराष्ट्रान् स्वबान्धवान्।
स्वजनं हि कथं हत्वा सुखिनः स्याम माधव।।37।।

अतएव हे माधव ! अपने ही बान्धव धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्रों को मारने के लिए हम योग्य नहीं हैं, क्योंकि अपने ही कुटुम्ब को मारकर हम कैसे सुखी होंगे? (37)

----------


## ravi chacha

यद्यप्येते न पश्यन्ति लोभोपहतचेतसः।
कुलक्षयकृतं दोषं मित्रद्रोहे च पातकम्।।38।।
कथं न ज्ञेयमस्माभिः पापादस्मान्निवर्  ितुम्।
कुलक्षयकृतं दोषं प्रपश्यद्भिर्जना  ्दन।।39।।

यद्यपि लोभ से भ्रष्टचित्त हुए ये लोग कुल के नाश से उत्पन्न दोष को और मित्रों से विरोध करने में पाप को नहीं देखते, तो भी हे जनार्दन ! कुल के नाश से उत्पन्न दोष को जाननेवाले हम लोगों को इस पाप से हटने के लिए क्यों नहीं विचार करना चाहिए?

----------


## ravi chacha

कुलक्षये प्रणश्यन्ति कुलधर्माः सनातनाः।
धर्मे नष्टे कुलं कृत्स्नमधर्मोऽभि  वत्युत।।40।।

कुल के नाश से सनातन कुलधर्म नष्ट हो जाते हैं, धर्म के नाश हो जाने पर सम्पूर्ण कुल में पाप भी बहुत फैल जाता है |(40)

----------


## ravi chacha

अधर्माभिभवात्कृष  ण प्रदुष्यन्ति कुलस्त्रियः।
स्त्रीषु दुष्टासु वार्ष्णेय जायते वर्णसंकरः।।41।।

हे कृष्ण ! पाप के अधिक बढ़ जाने से कुल की स्त्रियाँ अत्यन्त दूषित हो जाती हैं और हे वार्ष्णेय ! स्त्रियों के दूषित हो जाने पर वर्णसंकर उत्पन्न होता है |(41)

----------


## ravi chacha

संकरो नरकायैव कुलघ्नानां कुलस्य च।
पतन्ति पितरो ह्येषां लुप्तपिण्डोदकक्र  याः।।42।।

वर्णसंकर कुलघातियों को और कुल को नरक में ले जाने के लिए ही होता है | लुप्त हुई पिण्ड और जल की क्रियावाले अर्थात् श्राद्ध और तर्पण से वंचित इनके पितर लोग भी अधोगति को प्राप्त होते हैं |(42)

----------


## ravi chacha

दोषैरेतैः कुलघ्नानां वर्णसंकरकारकैः।
उत्साद्यन्ते जातिधर्माः कुलधर्माश्च शाश्वताः।।43।।

इन वर्णसंकरकारक दोषों से कुलघातियों के सनातन कुल धर्म और जाति धर्म नष्ट हो जाते हैं | (43)

----------


## ravi chacha

उत्सन्कुलधर्माणा   मनुष्याणां जनार्दन।
नरकेऽनियतं वासो भवतीत्यनुशुश्रुम  ।44।।

हे जनार्दन ! जिनका कुलधर्म नष्ट हो गया है, ऐसे मनुष्यों का अनिश्चित काल तक नरक में वास होता है, ऐसा हम सुनते आये हैं |

----------


## ravi chacha

अहो बत महत्पापं कर्तुं व्यवसिता वयम्।
यद्राज्यसुखलोभेन हन्तुं स्वजनमुद्यताः।।45।  ।

हा ! शोक ! हम लोग बुद्धिमान होकर भी महान पाप करने को तैयार हो गये हैं, जो राज्य और सुख के लोभ से स्वजनों को मारने के लिए उद्यत हो गये हैं | (45)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि मामप्रतीकारमशस्त  रं शस्त्रपाणयः।
धार्तराष्ट्रा रणे हन्युस्तन्मे क्षेमतरं भवेत्।।46।।

यदि मुझ शस्त्ररहित और सामना न करने वाले को शस्त्र हाथ में लिए हुए धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्र रण में मार डालें तो वह मारना भी मेरे लिए अधिक कल्याणकारक होगा | (46)

----------


## ravi chacha

संजय उवाच
एवमुक्तवार्जुनः संख्ये रथोपस्थ उपाविशत्।
विसृज्य सशरं चापं शोकसंविग्नमानसः।  47।।
संजय बोलेः रणभूमि में शोक से उद्विग्न मन वाले अर्जुन इस प्रकार कहकर, बाणसहित धनुष को त्यागकर रथ के पिछले भाग में बैठ गये |(47 |
ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमदभगवदगीतासू  निषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे अर्जुनविषादयोगो नाम प्रथमोऽध्यायः | |1 | |
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्ररूप श्रीमदभगवदगीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में 'अर्जुनविषादयोग' नामक प्रथम अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ |

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरे अध्याय का माहात्म्य
श्री भगवान कहते हैं- लक्ष्मी ! प्रथम अध्याय के माहात्म्य का उपाख्यान मैंने सुना दिया | अब अन्य अध्यायों के माहात्मय श्रवण करो | दक्षिण दिशा में वेदवेत्ता ब्राह्मणों के पुरन्दरपुर नामक नगर में श्रीमान देवशर्मा नामक एक विद्वान ब्राह्मण रहते थे | वे अतिथियों के पूजक स्वाध्यायशील, वेद-शास्त्रों के विशेषज्ञ, यज्ञों का अनुष्ठान करने वाले और तपस्वियों के सदा ही प्रिय थे |

----------


## ravi chacha

उन्होंने उत्तम द्रव्यों के द्वारा अग्नि में हवन करके दीर्घकाल तक देवताओं को तृप्त किया, किंतु उन धर्मात्मा ब्राह्मण को कभी सदा रहने वाली शान्ति न मिली | वे परम कल्याणमय तत्त्व का ज्ञान प्राप्त करने की इच्छा से प्रतिदिन प्रचुर सामग्रियों के द्वारा सत्य संकल्पवाले तपस्वियों की सेवा करने लगे | इस प्रकार शुभ आचरण करते हुए उनके समक्ष एक त्यागी महात्मा प्रकट हुए | वे पूर्ण अनुभवी, शान्तचित्त थे | निरन्तर परमात्मा के चिन्तन में संलग्न हो वे सदा आनन्द विभोर रहते थे |

----------


## ravi chacha

देवशर्मा ने उन नित्य सन्तुष्ट तपस्वी को शुद्धभाव से प्रणाम किया और पूछाः 'महात्मन ! मुझे शान्तिमयी स्थिती कैसे प्राप्त होगी?' तब उन आत्मज्ञानी संत ने देवशर्मा को सौपुर ग्राम के निवासी मित्रवान का, जो बकरियों का चरवाहा था, परिचय दिया और कहाः 'वही तुम्हें उपदेश देगा |'

----------


## ravi chacha

यह सुनकर देवशर्मा ने महात्मा के चरणों की वन्दना की और समृद्धशाली सौपुर ग्राम में पहुँचकर उसके उत्तर भाग में एक विशाल वन देखा | उसी वन में नदी के किनारे एक शिला पर मित्रवान बैठा था | उसके नेत्र आनन्दातिरेक से निश्चल हो रहे थे, वह अपलक दृष्टि से देख रहा था | वह स्थान आपस का स्वाभाविक वैर छोड़कर एकत्रित हुए परस्पर विरोधी जन्तुओं से घिरा था | जहाँ उद्यान में मन्द-मन्द वायु चल रही थी |

----------


## ravi chacha

मृगों के झुण्ड शान्तभाव से बैठे थे और मित्रवान दया से भरी हुई आनन्दमयी मनोहारिणी दृष्टि से पृथ्वी पर मानो अमृत छिड़क रहा था | इस रूप में उसे देखकर देवशर्मा का मन प्रसन्न हो गया | वे उत्सुक होकर बड़ी विनय के साथ मित्रवान के पास गये | मित्रवान ने भी अपने मस्तक को किंचित् नवाकर देवशर्मा का सत्कार किया | तदनन्तर विद्वान देवशर्मा अनन्य चित्त से मित्रवान के समीप गये और जब उसके ध्यान का समय समाप्त हो गया, उस समय उन्होंने अपने मन की बात पूछीः 'महाभाग ! मैं आत्मा का

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञान प्राप्त करना चाहता हूँ | मेरे इस मनोरथ की पूर्ति के लिए मुझे किसी उपाय का उपदेश कीजिए, जिसके द्वारा सिद्धि प्राप्त हो चुकी हो |'
देवशर्मा की बात सुनकरक मित्रवान ने एक क्षण तक कुछ विचार किया | उसके बाद इस प्रकार कहाः 'विद्वन ! एक समय की बात है |

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं वन के भीतर बकरियों की रक्षा कर रहा था | इतने में ही एक भयंकर व्याघ्र पर मेरी दृष्टि पड़ी, जो मानो सब को ग्रास लेना चाहता था | मैं मृत्यु से डरता था, इसलिए व्याघ्र को आते देख बकरियों के झुंड को आगे करके वहाँ से भाग चला, किंतु एक बकरी तुरन्त ही सारा भय छोड़कर नदी के किनारे उस बाघ के पास बेरोकटोक चली गयी |

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर तो व्याघ्र भी द्वेष छोड़कर चुपचाप खड़ा हो गया | उसे इस अवस्था में देखकर बकरी बोलीः 'व्याघ्र ! तुम्हें तो अभीष्ट भोजन प्राप्त हुआ है | मेरे शरीर से मांस निकालकर प्रेमपूर्वक खाओ न ! तुम इतनी देर से खड़े क्यों हो? तुम्हारे मन में मुझे खाने का विचार क्यों नहीं हो रहा है?'

----------


## ravi chacha

व्याघ्र बोलाः बकरी ! इस स्थान पर आते ही मेरे मन से द्वेष का भाव निकल गया | भूख प्यास भी मिट गयी | इसलिए पास आने पर भी अब मैं तुझे खाना नहीं चाहता |
व्याघ्र के यों कहने पर बकरी बोलीः 'न जाने मैं कैसे निर्भय हो गयी हूँ | इसका क्या कारण हो सकता है? यदि तुम जानते हो तो बताओ |' यह सुनकर व्याघ्र ने कहाः 'मैं भी नहीं जानता | चलो सामने खड़े हुए इन महापुरुष से पुछें |' ऐसा निश्चय करके वे दोनों वहाँ से चल दिये |

----------


## ravi chacha

उन दोनों के स्वभाव में यह विचित्र परिवर्तन देखकर मैं बहुत विस्मय में पड़ा था | इतने में उन्होंने मुझसे ही आकर प्रश्न किया | वहाँ वृक्ष की शाखा पर एक वानरराज था | उन दोनों साथ मैंने भी वानरराज से पूछा | विप्रवर ! मेरे पूछने पर वानरराज ने आदरपूर्वक कहाः 'अजापाल! सुनो, इस विषय में मैं तुम्हें प्राचीन वृत्तान्त सुनाता हूँ | यह सामने वन के भीतर जो बहुत बड़ा मन्दिर है, उसकी ओर देखो इसमें ब्रह्माजी का स्थापित किया हुआ एक शिवलिंग है

----------


## ravi chacha

| पूर्वकाल में यहाँ सुकर्मा नामक एक बुद्धिमान महात्मा रहते थे, जो तपस्या में संलग्न होकर इस मन्दिर में उपासना करते थे | वे वन में से फूलों का संग्रह कर लाते और नदी के जल से पूजनीय भगवान शंकर को स्नान कराकर उन्हीं से उनकी पूजा किया करते थे | इस प्रकार आराधना का कार्य करते हुए सुकर्मा यहाँ निवास करते थे |

----------


## ravi chacha

बहुत समय के बाद उनके समीप किसी अतिथि का आगमन हुआ | सुकर्मा ने भोजन के लिए फल लाकर अतिथि को अर्पण किया और कहाः 'विद्वन ! मैं केवल तत्त्वज्ञान की इच्छा से भगवान शंकर की आराधना करता हूँ | आज इस आराधना का फल परिपक्व होकर मुझे मिल गया क्योंकि इस समय आप जैसे महापुरुष ने मुझ पर अनुग्रह किया है |

----------


## ravi chacha

सुकर्मा के ये मधुर वचन सुनकर तपस्या के धनी महात्मा अतिथि को बड़ी प्रसन्नता हुई | उन्होंने एक शिलाखण्ड पर गीता का दूसरा अध्याय लिख दिया और ब्राह्मण को उसके पाठ और अभ्यास के लिए आज्ञा देते हुए कहाः 'ब्रह्मन् ! इससे तुम्हारा आत्मज्ञान-सम्बन्धी मनोरथ अपने-आप सफल हो जायेगा |'

----------


## ravi chacha

यह कहकर वे बुद्धिमान तपस्वी सुकर्मा के सामने ही उनके देखते-देखते अन्तर्धान हो गये | सुकर्मा विस्मित होकर उनके आदेश के अनुसार निरन्तर गीता के द्वितीय अध्याय का अभ्यास करने लगे | तदनन्तर दीर्घकाल के पश्चात् अन्तःकरण शुद्ध होकर उन्हें आत्मज्ञान की प्राप्ति हुई फिर वे जहाँ-जहाँ गये, वहाँ-वहाँ का तपोवन शान्त हो गया |

----------


## ravi chacha

उनमें शीत-उष्ण और राग-द्वेष आदि की बाधाएँ दूर हो गयीं | इतना ही नहीं, उन स्थानों में भूख-प्यास का कष्ट भी जाता रहा तथा भय का सर्वथा अभाव हो गया | यह सब द्वितीय अध्याय का जप करने वाले सुकर्मा ब्राह्मण की तपस्या का ही प्रभाव समझो |

----------


## ravi chacha

मित्रवान कहता हैः वानरराज के यों कहने पर मैं प्रसन्नता पूर्वक बकरी और व्याघ्र के साथ उस मन्दिर की ओर गया | वहाँ जाकर शिलाखण्ड पर लिखे हुए गीता के द्वितीय अध्याय को मैंने देखा और पढ़ा | उसी की आवृत्ति करने से मैंने तपस्या का पार पा लिया है | अतः भद्रपुरुष ! तुम भी सदा द्वितीय अध्याय की ही आवृत्ति किया करो | ऐसा करने पर मुक्ति तुमसे दूर नहीं रहेगी |

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवान कहते हैं- प्रिये ! मित्रवान के इस प्रकार आदेश देने पर देवशर्मा ने उसका पूजन किया और उसे प्रणाम करके पुरन्दरपुर की राह ली | वहाँ किसी देवालय में पूर्वोक्त आत्मज्ञानी महात्मा को पाकर उन्होंने यह सारा वृत्तान्त निवेदन किया और सबसे पहले उन्हीं से द्वितीय अध्याय को पढ़ा | उनसे उपदेश पाकर शुद्ध अन्तःकरण वाले देवशर्मा प्रतिदिन बड़ी श्रद्धा के साथ द्वितीय अध्याय का पाठ करने लगे | तबसे उन्होंने अनवद्य (प्रशंसा के योग्य) परम पद को प्राप्त कर लिया | लक्ष्मी ! यह द्वितीय अध्याय का उपाख्यान कहा गया |

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरा अध्यायः सांख्ययोग

----------


## ravi chacha

पहले अध्याय में गीता में कहे हुए उपदेश की प्रस्तावना रूप दोनों सेनाओं के महारथियों की तथा शंखध्वनिपूर्वक अर्जुन का रथ दोनों सेनाओं के बीच खड़ा रखने की बात कही गयी | बाद में दोनों सेनाओं में खड़े अपने कुटुम्बी और स्वजनों को देखकर, शोक और मोह के कारण अर्जुन युद्ध करने से रुक गया और अस्त्र-शस्त्र छोड़कर विषाद करने बैठ गया | यह बात कहकर उस अध्याय की समाप्ति की | बाद में भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने उन्हें किस प्रकार फिर से युद्ध के लिए तैयार किया, यह सब बताना आवश्यक होने से संजय अर्जुन की स्थिति का वर्णन करते हुए दूसरा अध्याय प्रारंभ करता है |

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ द्वितीयोऽध्यायः ।।
संजय उवाच
तं तथा कृपयाविष्टमश्रुप  र्णाकुलेक्षणम्।
विषीदन्तमिदं वाक्यमुवाच मधुसूदनः।।1।।

संजय बोलेः उस प्रकार करुणा से व्याप्त और आँसूओं से पूर्ण तथा व्याकुल नेत्रों वाले शोकयुक्त उस अर्जुन के प्रति भगवान मधुसूदन ने ये वचन कहा |(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
कुतस्त्वा कश्मलमिदं विषमे समुपस्थितम्।
अनार्यजुष्टमस्वर  ग्यमकीर्तिकरमर्ज  न।।2।।
क्लैब्यं मा स्म गमः पार्थ नैतत्त्वय्युपपद्  ते।
क्षुद्रं हृदयदौर्बल्यं त्यक्तवोत्तिष्ठ परंतप।।3।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः हे अर्जुन ! तुझे इस असमय में यह मोह किस हेतु से प्राप्त हुआ? क्योंकि न तो यह श्रेष्ठ पुरुषों द्वारा आचरित है, न स्वर्ग को देने वाला है और न कीर्ति को करने वाला ही है | इसलिए हे अर्जुन ! नपुंसकता को मत प्राप्त हो, तुझमें यह उचित नहीं जान पड़ती | हे परंतप ! हृदय की तुच्छ दुर्बलता को त्यागकर युद्ध के लिए खड़ा हो जा | (2,3)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
कथं भीष्ममहं संख्ये द्रोणं च मधुसूदन।
इषुभिः प्रतियोत्स्यामि पूजार्हावरिसूदन।  4।।

अर्जुन बोलेः हे मधुसूदन ! मैं रणभूमि में किस प्रकार बाणों से भीष्म पितामह और द्रोणाचार्य के विरुद्ध लड़ूँगा? क्योंकि हे अरिसूदन ! वे दोनों ही पूजनीय हैं |(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरुनहत्वा हि महानुभावा-
ञ्छ्रेयो भोक्तुं भैक्ष्यमपीह लोके।
हत्वार्थकामांस्त   गुरुनिहैव
भुंजीय भोगान् रुधिरप्रदिग्धान्  ।5।।

इसलिए इन महानुभाव गुरुजनों को न मारकर मैं इस लोक में भिक्षा का अन्न भी खाना कल्याणकारक समझता हूँ, क्योंकि गुरुजनों को मारकर भी इस लोक में रुधिर से सने हुए अर्थ और कामरूप भोगों को ही तो भोगूँगा |(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

न चैतद्विद्मः कतरन्नो गरीयो-
यद्वा जयेम यदि वा नो जयेयुः।
यानेव हत्वा न जिजीविषाम-
स्तेऽवस्थिताः प्रमुखे धार्तराष्ट्राः।।6  ।

हम यह भी नहीं जानते कि हमारे लिए युद्ध करना और न करना – इन दोनों में से कौन-सा श्रेष्ठ है, अथवा यह भी नहीं जानते कि उन्हे हम जीतेंगे या हमको वे जीतेंगे और जिनको मारकर हम जीना भी नहीं चाहते, वे ही हमारे आत्मीय धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्र हमारे मुकाबले में खड़े हैं |(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

कार्पण्दोषोपहतस्  भावः
पृच्छामि त्वां धर्मसम्मूढचेताः।
यच्छ्रेयः स्यान्निश्चितं ब्रूहि तन्मे
शिष्यस्तेऽहं शाधि मां त्वां प्रपन्नम्।।7।।

इसलिए कायरतारूप दोष से उपहत हुए स्वभाववाला तथा धर्म के विषय में मोहित चित्त हुआ मैं आपसे पूछता हूँ कि जो साधन निश्चित कल्याणकारक हो, वह मेरे लिए कहिए क्योंकि मैं आपका शिष्य हूँ, इसलिए आपके शरण हुए मुझको शिक्षा दीजिए |

----------


## ravi chacha

न हि प्रपश्यामि ममापनुद्या-
द्यच्छोकमुच्छोषण  िन्द्रियाणाम्।
अवाप्य भूमावसपत्नमृद्धं-
राज्यं सुराणामपि चाधिपत्यम्।।8।।

क्योंकि भूमि में निष्कण्टक, धन-धान्यसम्पन्न राज्य को और देवताओं के स्वामीपने को प्राप्त होकर भी मैं उस उपाय को नहीं देखता हूँ, जो मेरी इन्द्रियों को सुखाने वाले शोक को दूर कर सके |

----------


## ravi chacha

संजय उवाच
एवमुक्तवा हृषिकेशं गुडाकेशः परन्तप।
न योत्स्य इति गोविन्दमुक्तवा तूष्णीं बभूव ह।।9।।

संजय बोलेः हे राजन ! निद्रा को जीतने वाले अर्जुन अन्तर्यामी श्रीकृष्ण महाराज के प्रति इस प्रकार कहकर फिर श्री गोविन्द भगवान से 'युद्ध नहीं करूँगा' यह स्पष्ट कहकर चुप हो गये |(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

तमुवाच हृषिकेशः प्रहसन्निव भारत।
सेनयोरुभयोर्मध्य   विषीदन्तमिदं वचः।।10।।

हे भरतवंशी धृतराष्ट्र ! अन्तर्यामी श्रीकृष्ण महाराज ने दोनों सेनाओं के बीच में शोक करते हुए उस अर्जुन को हँसते हुए से यह वचन बोले |(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री भगवानुवाच
अशोच्यानन्वशोचस्  ्वं प्रज्ञावादांश्च भाषसे।
गतासूनगतासूंश्च नानुशोचन्ति पण्डिताः।।11।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः हे अर्जुन ! तू न शोक करने योग्य मनुष्यों के लिए शोक करता है और पण्डितों के जैसे वचनों को कहता है, परन्तु जिनके प्राण चले गये हैं, उनके लिए और जिनके प्राण नहीं गये हैं उनके लिए भी पण्डितजन शोक नहीं करते | (11)

----------


## ravi chacha

न त्वेवाहं जातु नासं न त्वं नेमे जनाधिपाः।
न चैव न भविष्यामः सर्वे वयमतः परम्।।12।।
न तो ऐसा ही है कि मैं किसी काल में नहीं था, तू नहीं था अथवा ये राजा लोग नहीं थे और न ऐसा ही है कि इससे आगे हम सब नहीं रहेंगे |(12)

----------


## ravi chacha

देहिनोऽस्मिन्यथा देहे कौमारं यौवनं जरा।
तथा देहान्तरप्राप्ति  ्धीरस्तत्र न मुह्यति।।13।।

जैसे जीवात्मा की इस देह में बालकपन, जवानी और वृद्धावस्था होती है, वैसे ही अन्य शरीर की प्राप्ति होती है, उस विषय में धीर पुरुष मोहित नहीं होता |

----------


## ravi chacha

मात्रास्पर्शास्त   कौन्तेय शीतोष्णसुखदुःखदा  ।
आगमापायिनोऽनित्य  स्तांस्तितिक्षस्   भारत।।14।।

हे कुन्तीपुत्र ! सर्दी-गर्मी और सुख-दुःख देने वाले इन्द्रिय और विषयों के संयोग तो उत्पत्ति-विनाशशील और अनित्य हैं, इसलिए हे भारत ! उसको तू सहन कर |(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

यं  हि न व्यथयन्त्येते पुरुषं पुरुषर्षभ।
समदुःखसुखं धीरं सोऽमृतत्वाय कल्पते।।15।।

क्योंकि हे पुरुषश्रेष्ठ ! दुःख-सुख को समान समझने वाले जिस धीर पुरुष को ये इन्द्रिय और विषयों के संयोग व्याकुल नहीं करते, वह मोक्ष के योग्य होता है |(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

नासतो विद्यते भावो नाभावो विद्यते सतः।
उभयोरपि दृष्टोऽन्तस्त्वन  ोस्तत्त्वदर्शिभि  ।।16।।

असत् वस्तु की सत्ता नहीं है और सत् का अभाव नहीं है | इस प्रकार तत्त्वज्ञानी पुरुषों द्वारा इन दोनों का ही तत्त्व देखा गया है | (16)

----------


## ravi chacha

अविनाशि तु तद्विद्धि येन सर्वमिदं ततम्।
विनाशमव्ययस्यास्   न कश्चित्कर्तुमर्ह  ि।।17।।

नाशरहित तो तू उसको जान, जिससे यह सम्पूर्ण जगत दृश्यवर्ग व्याप्त है | इस अविनाशी का विनाश करने में भी कोई समर्थ नहीं है | (17)

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्तवन्त इमे देहा नित्यस्योक्ताः शरीरिणः।
अनाशिनोऽप्रमेयस्   तस्माद्युध्यस्व भारत।।18।।

इस नाशरहित, अप्रमेय, नित्यस्वरूप जीवात्मा के ये सब शरीर नाशवान कहे गये हैं | इसलिए हे भरतवंशी अर्जुन ! तू युद्ध कर | (18)

----------


## ravi chacha

य एनं वेत्ति हन्तारं यश्चैनं मन्यते हतम्।
उभौ तौ न विजानीतो नायं हन्ति न हन्यते।।19।।

जो उस आत्मा को मारने वाला समझता है तथा जो इसको मरा मानता है, वे दोनों ही नहीं जानते, क्योंकि यह आत्मा वास्तव में न तो किसी को मारता है और न किसी के द्वारा मारा जाता है |

----------


## ravi chacha

न जायते म्रियते वा कदाचि-
न्नायं भूत्वा भविता वा न भूयः।
अजो नित्यः शाश्वतोऽयं पुराणो
न हन्यते हन्यमाने शरीरे।।20।।

यह आत्मा किसी काल में भी न तो जन्मता है और न मरता ही है तथा न यह उत्पन्न होकर फिर होने वाला ही है क्योंकि यह अजन्मा, नित्य, सनातन और पुरातन है | शरीर के मारे जाने पर भी यह नहीं मारा जाता है |

----------


## ravi chacha

वेदाविनाशिनं नित्यं य एनमजमव्ययम्।
कथं स पुरुषः पार्थ कं घातयति हन्ति कम्।।21।।

हे पृथापुत्र अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष इस आत्मा को नाशरहित नित्य, अजन्मा और अव्यय जानता है, वह पुरुष कैसे किसको मरवाता है और कैसे किसको मारता है? (21)

----------


## ravi chacha

वासांसि जीर्णानि यथा विहाय
नवानि गृहणाति नरोऽपराणि।
तथा शरीराणि विहाय जीर्णा-
न्यन्यानि संयाति नवानि देही।।22।।

जैसे मनुष्य पुराने वस्त्रों को त्यागकर दूसरे नये वस्त्रों को ग्रहण करता है, वैसे ही जीवात्मा पुराने शरीरों को त्यागकर दूसरे नये शरीरों को प्राप्त होता है | (22)

----------


## ravi chacha

नैनं छिदन्ति शस्त्राणि नैनं दहति पावकः
न चैनं क्लेयन्तयापो न शोषयति मारुतः।।23।।

इस आत्मा को शस्त्र काट नहीं सकते, इसको आग जला नहीं सकती, इसको जल गला नहीं सकता और वायु सुखा नहीं सकती |

----------


## ravi chacha

अच्छेद्योऽयमदाह्  ोऽयमक्लेद्योऽशोष  य एव च।
नित्यः सर्वगतः स्थानुरचलोऽयं सनातनः।।24।।

क्योंकि यह आत्मा अच्छेद्य है, यह आत्मा अदाह्या, अक्लेद्य और निःसंदेह अशोष्य है तथा यह आत्मा नित्य, सर्वव्यापि, अचल स्थिर रहने वाला और सनातन है | (24)

----------


## ravi chacha

अथ चैनं नित्यजातं नित्यं वा मन्यसे मृतम्।
तथापि त्वं महाबाहो नैवं शोचितुमर्हसि।।26।।

किन्तु यदि तू इस आत्मा को सदा जन्मनेवाला तथा सदा मरने वाला मानता है, तो भी हे महाबाहो ! तू इस प्रकार शोक करने को योग्य नहीं है | (26)

----------


## ravi chacha

जातस्य हि ध्रुवो मृत्युर्ध्रुवं जन्म मृतस्य च।
तस्मादपरिहार्येऽ  ्थे न त्वं शोचितुमर्हसि।।27।।

क्योंकि इस मान्यता के अनुसार जन्मे हुए की मृत्यु निश्चित है और मरे हुए का जन्म निश्चित है | इससे भी इस बिना उपाय वाले विषम में तू शोक करने के योग्य नहीं है | (27)

----------


## ravi chacha

अव्यक्तादीनि भूतानि व्यक्तमध्यानि भारत।
अव्यक्तनिधनान्ये   तत्र का परिदेवना।।28।।

हे अर्जुन ! सम्पूर्ण प्राणी जन्म से पहले अप्रकट थे और मरने के बाद भी अप्रकट हो जाने वाले हैं, केवल बीच में ही प्रकट है फिर ऐसी स्थिति में क्या शोक करना है? (28)

----------


## ravi chacha

आश्चर्यवत्पश्यति कश्चिदेन-
माश्चर्यवद्वदति तथैव चान्यः।
आश्चर्यवच्चैनमन्  ः श्रुणोति
श्रुत्वाप्येनं वेद न चैव कश्चित्।।29।।

कोई एक महापुरुष ही इस आत्मा को आश्चर्य की भाँति देखता है और वैसे ही दूसरा कोई महापुरुष ही इसके तत्त्व का आश्चर्य की भाँति वर्णन करता है तथा दूसरा कोई अधिकारी पुरुष ही इसे आश्चर्य की भाँति सुनता है और कोई-कोई तो सुनकर भी इसको नहीं जानता | (29)

----------


## ravi chacha

देही नित्यमवध्योऽयं देहे सर्वस्य भारत।
तस्मात्सर्वाणि भूतानि न त्वं शोचितुमर्हसि।।30।।

हे अर्जुन ! यह आत्मा सबके शरीरों में सदा ही अवध्य है | इस कारण सम्पूर्ण प्राणियों के लिए तू शोक करने के योग्य नहीं है | (30)

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वधर्ममपि चावेक्ष्य न विकम्पितुमर्हसि।
धम् र्याद्धि युद्धाच्छ्रेयोऽन  यत्क्षत्रियस्य न विद्यते।।31।।

तथा अपने धर्म को देखकर भी तू भय करने योग्य नहीं है अर्थात् तुझे भय नहीं करना चाहिए क्योंकि क्षत्रिय के लिए धर्मयुक्त युद्ध से बढ़कर दूसरा कोई कल्याणकारी कर्तव्य नहीं है | (31)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदृच्छया चोपपन्नं स्वर्गद्वारमपावृ  म्।
सुखिनः क्षत्रियाः पार्थ लभन्ते युद्धमीदृशम्।।32।।

हे पार्थ ! अपने आप प्राप्त हुए और खुले हुए स्वर्ग के द्वाररूप इस प्रकार के युद्ध को भाग्यवान क्षत्रिय लोग ही पाते हैं | (32)

----------


## ravi chacha

अथ चेत्त्वमिमं धम् र्यं संग्रामं न करिष्यसि।
ततः स्वधर्मं कीर्तिं च हित्वा पापमवाप्स्यसि।।33।  ।
किन्तु यदि तू इस धर्मयुक्त युद्ध को नहीं करेगा तो स्वधर्म और कीर्ति को खोकर पाप को प्राप्त होगा |(33)

----------


## ravi chacha

अकीर्तिं चापि भूतानि कथयिष्यन्ति तेऽव्ययाम्।
सम्भावितस्य चाकीर्तिर्मरणादत  रिच्यते।।34।।

तथा सब लोग तेरी बहुत काल तक रहने वाली अपकीर्ति भी कथन करेंगे और माननीय पुरुष के लिए अपकीर्ति मरण से भी बढ़कर है |(34)

----------


## ravi chacha

भयाद्रणादुपरतं मंस्यन्ते त्वां महारथाः।
येषां च त्वं बहुमतो भूत्वा यास्यसि लाघवम्।।35।.

और जिनकी दृष्टि में तू पहले बहुत सम्मानित होकर अब लघुता को प्राप्त होगा, वे महारथी लोग तुझे भय के कारण युद्ध में हटा हुआ मानेंगे |(35)

----------


## ravi chacha

अवाच्यवादांश्च बहून् वदिष्यन्ति तवाहिताः।
निन्दन्तस्तव सामर्थ्यं ततो दुःखतरं नु किम्।।36।।

तेरे वैरी लोग तेरे सामर्थ्य की निन्दा करते हुए तुझे बहुत से न कहने योग्य वचन भी कहेंगे | उससे अधिक दुःख और क्या होगा?(36)

----------


## ravi chacha

हतो व प्राप्स्यसि स्वर्गं जित्वा वा भोक्ष्यसे महीम्।
तस्मादुत्तिष्ठ कौन्तेय युद्धाय कृतनिश्चयः।।37।।

या तो तू युद्ध में मारा जाकर स्वर्ग को प्राप्त होगा अथवा संग्राम में जीतकर पृथ्वी का राज्य भोगेगा | इस कारण हे अर्जुन ! तू युद्ध के लिए निश्चय करके खड़ा हो जा |(37)

----------


## ravi chacha

सुखदुःखे समे कृत्वा लाभालाभौ जयाजयौ।
ततो युद्धाय युज्यस्व नैवं पापमवाप्स्यसि।।38।  ।

जय-पराजय, लाभ-हानि और सुख-दुःख को समान समझकर, उसके बाद युद्ध के लिए तैयार हो जा | इस प्रकार युद्ध करने से तू पाप को नहीं प्राप्त होगा |(38)

----------


## ravi chacha

एषा तेऽभिहिता सांख्ये बुद्धिर्योगे त्विमां श्रृणु।
बुद्धया युक्तो यया पार्थ कर्मबन्धं प्रहास्यसि।।39।।

हे पार्थ ! यह बुद्धि तेरे लिए ज्ञानयोग के विषय में कही गयी और अब तू इसको कर्मयोग के विषय में सुन, जिस बुद्धि से युक्त हुआ तू कर्मों के बन्धन को भलीभाँति त्याग देगा अर्थात् सर्वथा नष्ट कर डालेगा |(39)

----------


## ravi chacha

नेहाभिक्रमनाशोऽस  ति प्रत्यवायो न विद्यते।
स्वल्पमप्यस्य धर्मस्य त्रायते महतो भयात्।।40।।

इस कर्मयोग में आरम्भ का अर्थात् बीज का नाश नहीं है और उलटा फलरूप दोष भी नहीं है, बल्कि इस कर्मयोगरूप धर्म का थोड़ा सा भी साधन जन्म मृत्युरूप महान भय से रक्षा कर लेता है | (40)

----------


## ravi chacha

व्यवसायात्मिका बुद्धिरेकेह कुरुनन्दन।
बहुशाखा ह्यनन्ताश्च बुद्धयोऽव्यवसायि  ाम्।।41।।

हे अर्जुन ! इस कर्मयोग में निश्चयात्मिका बुद्धि एक ही होती है, किन्तु अस्थिर विचार वाले विवेकहीन सकाम मनुष्यों की बुद्धियाँ निश्चय ही बहुत भेदोंवाली और अनन्त होती हैं |(41)

----------


## ravi chacha

यामिमां पुष्पितां वाचं प्रवदन्त्यविपश्च  तः।
वेदवादरताः पार्थ नान्यदस्तीति वादिनः।।42।।
कामात्मानः स्वर्गपरा जन्मकर्मफलप्रदाम  ।
क्रियाविशेषबहुला   भोगैश्वर्यगतिं प्रति।।43।।
भोगैश्वर्यप्रसक्  ानां तयापहृतचेतसाम्।
व्यवसायात्मिका बुद्धिः समाधौ न विधीयते।।44।।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे अर्जुन ! जो भोगों में तन्मय हो रहे हैं, जो कर्मफल के प्रशंसक वेदवाक्यों में ही प्रीति रखते हैं, जिनकी बुद्धि में स्वर्ग ही परम प्राप्य वस्तु है और जो स्वर्ग से बढ़कर दूसरी कोई वस्तु ही नहीं है- ऐसा कहने वाले हैं, वे अविवेकी जन इस प्रकार की जिस पुष्पित अर्थात् दिखाऊ शोभायुक्त वाणी को कहा करते हैं जो कि जन्मरूप कर्मफल देने वाली और भोग तथा ऐश्वर्य की प्राप्ति के लिए नाना प्रकार की बहुत सी क्रियाओं का वर्णन करने वाली है, उस वाणी द्वारा जिनका चित्त हर लिया गया है, जो भोग और ऐश्वर्य में अत्यन्त आसक्त हैं, उन पुरुषों की परमात्मा में निश्चयात्मिका बुद्धि नहीं होती | (42, 43, 44)

----------


## ravi chacha

त्रैगुण्यविषया वेदा निस्त्रैगुण्यो भवार्जुन।
निर्द्वन्द्वो नित्यसत्त्वस्थो निर्योगक्षेम आत्मवान्।।45।।

हे अर्जुन ! वेद उपर्युक्त प्रकार से तीनों गुणों के कार्यरूप समस्त भोगों और उनके साधनों का प्रतिपादन करने वाले हैं, इसलिए तू उन भोगों और उनके साधनों में आसक्तिहीन, हर्ष-शोकादि द्वन्द्वों से रहित, नित्यवस्तु परमात्मा में स्थित योग-क्षेम को न चाहने वाला और स्वाधीन अन्तःकरण वाला हो |(45)

----------


## ravi chacha

यावारनर्थ उदपाने सर्वतः सम्प्लुतोदके।
तावान् सर्वेषु वेदेषु ब्राह्मणस्य विजानतः।।46।।

सब ओर से परिपूर्ण जलाशय के प्राप्त हो जाने पर छोटे जलाशय में मनुष्य का जितना प्रयोजन रहता है, ब्रह्म को तत्त्व से जानने वाले ब्राह्मण का समस्त वेदों में उतना ही प्रयोजन रह जाता है |(46)

----------


## ravi chacha

कर्मण्येवाधिकारस  ते मा फलेषु कदाचन।
मा कर्मफलहेतूर्भूर्  ाते सङ्गोऽस्त्वकर्मण  ।।47।।

तेरा कर्म करने में ही अधिकार है, उनके फलों में कभी नहीं | इसलिए तू कर्मों के फल का हेतु मत हो तथा तेरी कर्म न करने में भी आसक्ति न हो |(47)

----------


## ravi chacha

योगस्थः कुरु कर्माणि सङ्गं त्यक्तवा धनंजय।
सिद्धयसिद्धयोः समो भूत्वा समत्वं योग उच्यते।।48।।

हे धनंजय ! तू आसक्ति को त्याग कर तथा सिद्धि और असिद्धि में समान बुद्धिवाला होकर योग में स्थित हुआ कर्तव्यकर्मों को कर, समत्वभाव ही योग कहलाता है | (48)

----------


## ravi chacha

दूरेण ह्यवरं कर्म बुद्धियोगाद्धनंज  ।
बुद्धौ शरणमन्विच्छ कृपणाः फलहेतवः।।49।।

इस समत्व बुद्धियोग से सकाम कर्म अत्यन्त ही निम्न श्रेणी का है | इसलिए हे धनंजय ! तू समबुद्धि में ही रक्षा का उपाय ढूँढ अर्थात् बुद्धियोग का ही आश्रय ग्रहण कर, क्योंकि फल के हेतु बनने वाले अत्यन्त दीन हैं |(49)

----------


## ravi chacha

बुद्धियुक्तो जहातीह उभे सुकृतदुष्कृते।
तस्माद्योगाय युज्यस्व योगः कर्मसु कौशलम्।।50।।

समबुद्धियुक्त पुरुष पुण्य और पाप दोनों को इसी लोक में त्याग देता है अर्थात् उनसे मुक्त हो जाता है | इससे तू समत्वरूप योग में लग जा | यह समत्वरूप योग ही कर्मों में कुशलता है अर्थात् कर्मबन्धन से छूटने का उपाय है |(50)

----------


## ravi chacha

कर्मजं बुद्धियुक्ता हि फलं त्यक्तवा मनीषिणः।
जन्मबन्धविनिर्मु  ्ताः पदं गच्छन्त्यनामयम्।  51।।

क्योंकि समबुद्धि से युक्त ज्ञानीजन कर्मों से उत्पन्न होने वाले फल को त्यागकर जन्मरूप बन्धन से मुक्त हो निर्विकार परम पद को प्राप्त हो जाते हैं |(51)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदा ते मोहकलिलं बुद्धिर्व्यतितरि  ्यति।
तदा गन्तासि निर्वेदं श्रोतव्यस्य श्रुतस्य च।।52।।

जिस काल में तेरी बुद्धि मोहरूप दलदल को भली भाँति पार कर जायेगी, उस समय तू सुने हुए और सुनने में आने वाले इस लोक और परलोकसम्बन्धी सभी भोगों से वैराग्य को प्राप्त हो जायेगा |(52)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रुतिविप्रतिपन्  ा ते यदा स्थास्यति निश्चला।
समाधावचला बुद्धिस्तदा योगमवाप्स्यसि।।53।  ।

भाँति-भाँति के वचनों को सुनने से विचलित हुई तेरी बुद्धि जब परमात्मा में अचल और स्थिर ठहर जायेगी, तब तू योग को प्राप्त हो जायेगा अर्थात् तेरा परमात्मा से नित्य संयोग हो जायेगा |

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
स्थितप्रज्ञस्य का भाषा समाधिस्थस्य केशव।
स्थितधीः किं प्रभाषेत किमासीत व्रजेत किम्।।54।।

अर्जुन बोले हे केशव ! समाधि में स्थित परमात्मा को प्राप्त हुए स्थिरबुद्धि पुरुष का क्या लक्षण है? वह स्थिरबुद्धि पुरुष कैसे बोलता है, कैसे बैठता है और कैसे चलता है?(54)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
प्रजहाति यदा कामान्सर्वान्पार  थ मनोगतान्।
आत्मन्येवात्मना तुष्टः स्थितप्रज्ञस्तदो  ्यते।।55।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः हे अर्जुन ! जिस काल में यह पुरुष मन में स्थित सम्पूर्ण कामनाओं को भली भाँति त्याग देता है और आत्मा से आत्मा में ही संतुष्ट रहता है, उस काल में वह स्थितप्रज्ञ कहा जाता है |(55)

----------


## ravi chacha

दुःखेष्वनुद्विग्  मनाः सुखेषु विगतस्पृहः।
वीतरागभयक्रोधः स्थितधीर्मुनिरुच  यते।।56।।

दुःखों की प्राप्ति होने पर जिसके मन पर उद्वेग नहीं होता, सुखों की प्राप्ति में जो सर्वथा निःस्पृह है तथा जिसके राग, भय और क्रोध नष्ट हो गये हैं, ऐसा मुनि स्थिरबुद्धि कहा जाता है |

----------


## ravi chacha

यः सर्वत्रानभिस्नेह  ्तत्तत्प्राप्य शुभाशुभम्।
नाभिनन्दति न द्वेष्टि तस्य प्रज्ञा प्रतिष्ठिता।।57।।

जो पुरुष सर्वत्र स्नेह रहित हुआ उस-उस शुभ या अशुभ वस्तु को प्राप्त होकर न प्रसन्न होता है और न द्वेष करता है उसकी बुद्धि स्थिर है | (57)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदा संहरते चायं कूर्मोऽङ्गनीव सर्वशः।
इन्द्रियाणीन्द्र  यार्थेभ्यस्तस्य प्रज्ञा प्रतिष्ठिता।।58।।

और जैसे कछुवा सब ओर से अपने अंगों को समेट लेता है, वैसे ही जब यह पुरुष इन्द्रियों के विषयों से इन्द्रियों के सब प्रकार से हटा लेता है, तब उसकी बुद्धि स्थिर है | (ऐसा समझना चाहिए) |

----------


## ravi chacha

विषया विनिवर्तन्ते निराहारस्य देहिनः।
रसवर्जं रसोऽप्यस्य परं दृष्ट्वा निवर्तते।।59।।

इन्द्रियों के द्वारा विषयों को ग्रहण न करने वाले पुरुष के भी केवल विषय तो निवृत्त् हो जाते हैं, परन्तु उनमें रहने वाली आसक्ति निवृत्त नहीं होती | इस स्थितप्रज्ञ पुरुष की तो आसक्ति भी परमात्मा का साक्षात्कार करके निवृत्त हो जाती है | (59)

----------


## ravi chacha

यततो ह्यपि कौन्तेय पुरुषस्य विपश्चितः।
इन्द्रियाणि प्रमाथीनि हरन्ति प्रसभं मनः।।60।।

हे अर्जुन ! आसक्ति का नाश न होने के कारण ये प्रमथन स्वभाव वाली इन्द्रियाँ यत्न करते हुए बुद्धिमान पुरुष के मन को भी बलात् हर लेती हैं |(60)

----------


## ravi chacha

तानि सर्वाणि संयम्य युक्त आसीत मत्परः।
वशे हि यस्येन्द्रियाणि तस्य प्रज्ञा प्रतिष्ठिता।।61।।

 इसलिए साधक को चाहिए कि वह उन सम्पूर्ण इन्द्रियों को वश में करके समाहितचित्त हुआ मेरे परायण होकर ध्यान में बैठे, क्योंकि जिस पुरुष की इन्द्रियाँ वश में होती हैं, उसी की बुद्धि स्थिर हो जाती है | (61)

----------


## ravi chacha

ध्यायतो विषयान्पुंसः सङ्गस्तेषूपजायते  
सङ्गात्संजायते कामः कामात्क्रोधोऽभिज  यते।।62।।

विषयों का चिन्तन करने वाले पुरुष की उन विषयों में आसक्ति हो जाती है, आसक्ति से उन विषयों की कामना उत्पन्न होती है और कामना में विघ्न पड़ने से क्रोध उत्पन्न होता है |(62)

----------


## ravi chacha

क्रोधाद् भवति सम्मोहः सम्मोहात्स्मृतिव  भ्रमः।
स्मृतिभ्रंशाद् बुद्धिनाशो बुद्धिनाशात्प्रण  ्यति।।63।।

क्रोध से अत्यन्त मूढ़भाव उत्पन्न हो जाता है, मूढ़भाव से स्मृति में भ्रम हो जाता है, स्मृति में भ्रम हो जाने से बुद्धि अर्थात् ज्ञानशक्ति का नाश हो जाता है और बुद्धि का नाश हो जाने से यह पुरुष अपनी स्थिति से गिर जाता है |(63)

----------


## ravi chacha

रागद्वेषवियुक्तै  ्तु विषयानिन्द्रियैश  चरन्।
आत्मवश्यैर्विधेय  त्मा प्रसादमधिगच्छति।  64।।

परन्तु अपने अधीन किये हुए अन्तः करणवाला साधक अपने वश में की हुई, राग-द्वेष से रहित इन्द्रियों द्वारा विषयों में विचरण करता हुआ अन्तःकरण की प्रसन्नता को प्राप्त होता है |(64)

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रसादे सर्वदुःखानां हानिरस्योपजायते।
प्रसन्नचेतसो ह्याशु बुद्धिः पर्यवतिष्ठते।।65।।

अन्तःकरण की प्रसन्नता होने पर इसके सम्पूर्ण दुःखों का अभाव हो जाता है और उस प्रसन्न चित्तवाले कर्मयोगी की बुद्धि शीघ्र ही सब ओर से हटकर परमात्मा में ही भली भाँति स्थिर हो जाती है |(65)

----------


## ravi chacha

नास्ति बुद्धिरयुक्तस्य न चायुक्तस्य भावना।
न चाभावयतः शान्तिरशान्तस्य कुतः सुखम्।।66।।

न जीते हुए मन और इन्द्रियों वाले पुरुष में निश्चयात्मिका बुद्धि नहीं होती और उस अयुक्त मनुष्य के अन्तःकरण में भावना भी नहीं होती तथा भावनाहीन मनुष्य को शान्ति नहीं मिलती और शान्तिरहित मनुष्य को सुख कैसे मिल सकता है?(66)

----------


## ravi chacha

इन्द्रियाणां हि चरतां यन्मनोऽनुविधीयते  
तदस्य हरति प्रज्ञां वायुर्नावमिवाम्भ  ि।।67।।

क्योंकि जैसे जल में चलने वाली नाव को वायु हर लेती है, वैसे ही विषयों में विचरती हुई इन्द्रियों में से मन जिस इन्द्रिय के साथ रहता है वह एक ही इन्द्रिय इस अयुक्त पुरुष की बुद्धि को हर लेती है |(67)

----------


## ravi chacha

तस्माद्यस्य महाबाहो निगृहीतानि सर्वशः।
इन्द्रियाणीन्द्र  यार्थेभ्यस्तस्य प्रज्ञा प्रतिष्ठिता।।68।।

इसलिए हे महाबाहो ! जिस पुरुष की इन्द्रियाँ इन्द्रियों के विषयों से सब प्रकार निग्रह की हुई हैं, उसी की बुद्धि स्थिर है |(68)

----------


## ravi chacha

या निशा सर्वभूतानां तस्यां जागर्ति संयमी।
यस्यां जाग्रति भूतानि सा निशा पश्यतो मुनेः।।69।।

सम्पूर्ण प्राणियों के लिए जो रात्रि के समान है, उस नित्य ज्ञानस्वरूप परमानन्द की प्राप्ति में स्थितप्रज्ञ योगी जागता है और जिस नाशवान सांसारिक सुख की प्राप्ति में सब प्राणी जागते हैं, परमात्मा के तत्त्व को जानने वाले मुनि के लिए वह रात्रि के समान है |

----------


## ravi chacha

आपूर्यमाणमचलप्रत  ष्ठं
समुद्रमापः प्रविशन्ति यद्वत्।
तद्वत्कामा यं प्रविशन्ति सर्वे
स शान्तिमाप्नोति न कामकामी।।70।।

जैसे नाना नदियों के जल सब ओर से परिपूर्ण अचल प्रतिष्ठावाले समुद्र में उसको विचलित न करते हुए ही समा जाते हैं, वैसे ही सब भोग जिस स्थितप्रज्ञ पुरुष में किसी प्रकार का विकार उत्पन्न किये बिना ही समा जाते हैं, वही पुरुष परम शान्ति को प्राप्त होता है, भोगों को चाहने वाला नहीं | (70)

----------


## ravi chacha

विहाय कामान्यः सर्वान्पुमांश्चर  ि निःस्पृहः।
निर्ममो निरहंकारः स शान्तिमधिगच्छति।  71।।

जो पुरुष सम्पूर्ण कामनाओं को त्यागकर ममतारहित, अहंकार रहित और स्पृहा रहित हुआ विचरता है, वही शान्ति को प्राप्त होता है अर्थात् वह शान्ति को प्राप्त है |(71)

----------


## ravi chacha

एषा ब्राह्मी स्थितिः पार्थ नैनां प्राप्य विमुह्यति।
स्थित्वास्यामन्त  ालेऽपि ब्रह्मनिर्वाणमृच  छति।।72।।

हे अर्जुन ! यह ब्रह्म को प्राप्त हुए पुरुष की स्थिति है | इसको प्राप्त होकर योगी कभी मोहित नहीं होता और अन्तकाल में भी इस ब्राह्मी स्थिति में स्थित होकर ब्रह्मानन्द को प्राप्त हो जाता है |
ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमदभगवदगीतासू  निषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे सांख्ययोगो नाम द्वितीयोऽध्यायः | |2 | |
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवदगीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में 'सांख्ययोग' नामक द्वितीय अध्याय सम्पूर्ण हुआ |

----------


## ravi chacha

तीसरे अध्याय का माहात्म्य

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री भगवान कहते हैं- प्रिये ! जनस्थान में एक जड़ नामक ब्राह्मण था, जो कौशिक वंश में उत्पन्न हुआ था | उसने अपना जातीय धर्म छोड़कर बनिये की वृत्ति में मन लगाया | उसे परायी स्त्रियों के साथ व्यभिचार करने का व्यसन पड़ गया था | वह सदा जुआ खेलता, शराब पीता और शिकार खेलकर जीवों की हिंसा किया करता था | इसी प्रकार उसका समय बीतता था |

----------


## ravi chacha

धन नष्ट हो जाने पर वह व्यापार के लिए बहुत दूर उत्तर दिशा में चला गया | वहाँ से धन कमाकर घर की ओर लौटा | बहुत दूर तक का रास्ता उसने तय कर लिया था | एक दिन सूर्यास्त हो जाने पर जब दसों दिशाओं में अन्धकार फैल गया, तब एक वृक्ष के नीचे उसे लुटेरों ने धर दबाया और शीघ्र ही उसके प्राण ले लिए | उसके धर्म का लोप हो गया था, इसलिए वह बड़ा भयानक प्रेत हुआ |

----------


## ravi chacha

उसका पुत्र बड़ा ही धर्मात्मा और वेदों का विद्वान था | उसने अब तक पिता के लौट आने की राह देखी | जब वे नहीं आये, तब उनका पता लगाने के लिए वह स्वयं भी घर छोड़कर चल दिया | वह प्रतिदिन खोज करता, मगर राहगीरों से पूछने पर भी उसे उनका कुछ समाचार नहीं मिलता था | तदनन्तर एक दिन एक मनुष्य से उसकी भेंट हुई, जो उसके पिता का सहायक था, उससे सारा हाल जानकर उसने पिता की मृत्यु पर बहुत शोक किया | वह बड़ा बुद्धिमान था |

----------


## ravi chacha

बहुत कुछ सोच-विचार कर पिता का पारलौकिक कर्म करने की इच्छा से आवश्यक सामग्री साथ ले उसने काशी जाने का विचार किया | मार्ग में सात-आठ मुकाम डाल कर वह नौवें दिन उसी वृक्ष के नीचे आ पहुँचा जहाँ उसके पिता मारे गये थे | उस स्थान पर उसने संध्योपासना की और गीता के तीसरे अध्याय का पाठ किया |

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी समय आकाश में बड़ी भयानक आवाज हुई | उसने पिता को भयंकर आकार में देखा फिर तुरन्त ही अपने सामने आकाश में उसे एक सुन्दर विमान दिखाई दिया, जो तेज से व्याप्त था | उसमें अनेकों क्षुद्र घंटिकाएँ लगी थीं | उसके तेज से समस्त दिशाएँ आलोकित हो रही थीं | यह दृश्य देखकर उसके चित्त की व्यग्रता दूर हो गयी | उसने विमान पर अपने पिता को दिव्य रूप धारण किये विराजमान देखा | उनके शरीर पर पीताम्बर शोभा पा रहा था और मुनिजन उनकी स्तुति कर रहे थे | उन्हें देखते ही पुत्र ने प्रणाम किया, तब पिता ने भी उसे आशीर्वाद दिया |

----------


## ravi chacha

तत्पश्चात् उसने पिता से यह सारा वृत्तान्त पूछा | उसके उत्तर में पिता ने सब बातें बताकर इस प्रकार कहना आरम्भ कियाः 'बेटा ! दैववश मेरे निकट गीता के तृतीय अध्याय का पाठ करके तुमने इस शरीर के द्वारा किए हुए दुस्त्यज कर्मबन्धन से मुझे छुड़ा दिया |

----------


## ravi chacha

अतः अब घर लौट जाओ क्योंकि जिसके लिए तुम काशी जा रहे थे, वह प्रयोजन इस समय तृतीय अध्याय के पाठ से ही सिद्ध हो गया है |' पिता के यों कहने पर पुत्र ने पूछाः 'तात ! मेरे हित का उपदेश दीजिए तथा और कोई कार्य जो मेरे लिए करने योग्य हो बतलाइये |' तब पिता ने कहाः

----------


## ravi chacha

'अनघ ! तुम्हे यही कार्य फिर करना है | मैंने जो कर्म किये हैं, वही मेरे भाई ने भी किये थे | इससे वे घोर नरक में पड़े हैं | उनका भी तुम्हे उद्धार करना चाहिए तथा मेरे कुल के और भी जितने लोग नरक में पड़े हैं, उन सबका भी तुम्हारे द्वारा उद्धार हो जाना चाहिए | यही मेरा मनोरथ है | बेटा ! जिस साधन के द्वारा तुमने मुझे संकट से छुड़ाया है,

----------


## ravi chacha

उसी का अनुष्ठान औरों के लिए भी करना उचित है | उसका अनुष्ठान करके उससे होने वाला पुण्य उन नारकी जीवों को संकल्प करक दे दो | इससे वे समस्त पूर्वज मेरी ही तरह यातना से मुक्त हो स्वल्पकाल में ही श्रीविष्णु के परम पद को प्राप्त हो जायेंगे |'

----------


## ravi chacha

पिता का यह संदेश सुनकर पुत्र ने कहाः 'तात ! यदि ऐसी बात है और आपकी भी ऐसी रूचि है तो मैं समस्त नारकी जीवों का नरक से उद्धार कर दूँगा |' यह सुनकर उसके पिता बोलेः 'बेटा ! एवमस्तु | तुम्हारा कल्याण हो | मेरा अत्यन्त प्रिय कार्य सम्पन्न हो गया |' इस प्रकार पुत्र को

----------


## ravi chacha

आश्वासन देकर उसके पिता भगवान विष्णु के परम धाम को चले गये | तत्पश्चात् वह भी लौटकर जनस्थान में आया और परम सुन्दर भगवान श्रीकृष्ण के मन्दिर में उनके समक्ष बैठकर पिता के आदेशानुसार गीता के तीसरे अध्याय का पाठ करने लगा | उसने नारकी जीवों का उद्धार करने की इच्छा से गीतापाठजनित सारा पुण्य संकल्प करके दे दिया |

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी बीच में भगवान विष्णु के दूत यातना भोगने वाले नरक की जीवों को छुड़ाने के लिए यमराज के पास गये | यमराज ने नाना प्रकार के सत्कारों से उनका पूजन किया और कुशलता पूछी | वे बोलेः 'धर्मराज ! हम लोगों के लिए सब ओर आनन्द ही आनन्द है |' इस प्रकार सत्कार करके पितृलोक के सम्राट परम बुद्धिमान यम ने विष्णुदूतों से यमलोक में आने का कारण पूछा |

----------


## ravi chacha

तब विष्णुदूतों ने कहाः

----------


## ravi chacha

यमराज ! शेषशय्या पर शयन करने वाले भगवान विष्णु ने हम लोगों को आपके पास कुछ संदेश देने के लिए भेजा है | भगवान हम लोगों के मुख से आपकी कुशल पूछते हैं और यह आज्ञा देते हैं कि 'आप नरक में पड़े हुए समस्त प्राणियों को छोड़ दें |'

----------


## ravi chacha

अमित तेजस्वी भगवान विष्णु का यह आदेश सुनकर यम ने मस्तक झुकाकर उसे स्वीकार किया और मन ही मन कुछ सोचा | तत्पश्चात् मदोन्मत्त नारकी जीवों को नरक से मुक्त देखकर उनके साथ ही वे भगवान विष्णु के वास स्थान को चले | यमराज श्रेष्ठ विमान के द्वारा जहाँ

----------


## ravi chacha

क्षीरसागर हैं, वहाँ जा पहुँचे | उसके भीतर कोटि-कोटि सूर्यों के समान कान्तिमान नील कमल दल के समान श्यामसुन्दर लोकनाथ जगदगुरु श्री हरि का उन्होंने दर्शन किया | भगवान का तेज उनकी शय्या बने हुए शेषनाग के फणों की मणियों के प्रकाश से दुगना हो रहा था | वे आनन्दयुक्त दिखाई दे रहे थे | उनका हृदय प्रसन्नता से परिपूर्ण था |

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवती लक्ष्मी अपनी सरल चितवन से प्रेमपूर्वक उन्हें बार-बार निहार रहीं थीं | चारों ओर योगीजन भगवान की सेवा में खड़े थे | ध्यानस्थ होने के कारण उन योगियों की आँखों के तारे निश्चल प्रतीत होते थे | देवराज इन्द्र अपने विरोधियों को परास्त करने के उद्देश्य से भगवान की स्तुति कर रहे

----------


## ravi chacha

थे | ब्रह्माजी के मुख से निकले हुए वेदान्त-वाक्य मूर्तिमान होकर भगवान के गुणों का गान कर रहे थे | भगवान पूर्णतः संतुष्ट होने के साथ ही समस्त योनियों की ओर से उदासीन प्रतीत होते थे | जीवों में से जिन्होंने योग-साधन के द्वारा अधिक पुण्य संचय किया था, उन सबको एक ही साथ वे कृपादृष्टि से निहार रहे थे | भगवान अपने स्वरूप भूत अखिल चराचर जगत को आनन्दपूर्ण दृष्टि से आमोदित कर रहे थे |

----------


## ravi chacha

शेषनाग की प्रभा से उद्भासित और सर्वत्र व्यापक दिव्य विग्रह धारण किये नील कमल के सदृश श्याम वर्णवाले श्रीहरि ऐसे जान पड़ते थे, मानो चाँदनी से घिरा हुआ आकाश सुशोभित हो रहा हो | इस प्रकार भगवान की झाँकी के दर्शन करके यमराज अपनी विशाल बुद्धि के द्वारा उनकी स्तुति करने लगे |

----------


## ravi chacha

यमराज बोलेः सम्पूर्ण जगत का निर्माण करने वाले परमेश्वर ! आपका अन्तःकरण अत्यन्त निर्मल है | आपके मुख से ही वेदों का प्रादुर्भाव हुआ है | आप ही विश्वस्वरूप और इसके विधायक ब्रह्मा हैं | आपको नमस्कार है | अपने बल और वेग के कारण जो अत्यन्त दुर्धर्ष प्रतीत होते हैं,

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे दानवेन्द्रों का अभिमान चूर्ण करने वाले भगवान विष्णु को नमस्कार है | पालन के समय सत्त्वमय शरीर धारण करने वाले, विश्व के आधारभूत, सर्वव्यापी श्रीहरि को नमस्कार है |

----------


## ravi chacha

समस्त देहधारियों की पातक-राशि को दूर करने वाले परमात्मा को प्रणाम है | जिनके ललाटवर्ती नेत्र के तनिक-सा खुलने पर भी आग की लपटें निकलने लगती हैं, उन रूद्ररूपधारी आप परमेश्वर को नमस्कार है | आप सम्पूर्ण विश्व के गुरु, आत्मा और महेश्वर हैं, अतः समस्त वैश्नवजनों को संकट से मुक्त करके उन पर अनुग्रह करते हैं |

----------


## ravi chacha

आप माया से विस्तार को प्राप्त हुए अखिल विश्व में व्याप्त होकर भी कभी माया अथवा उससे उत्पन्न होने वाले गुणों से मोहित नहीं होते | माया तथा मायाजनित गुणों के बीच में स्थित होने पर भी आप पर उनमें से किसी का प्रभाव नहीं पड़ता | आपकी महिमा का अन्त नहीं है, क्योंकि आप असीम हैं फिर आप वाणी के विषय कैसे हो सकते हैं? अतः मेरा मौन रहना ही उचित है |

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार स्तुति करके यमराज ने हाथ जोड़कर कहाः 'जगदगुरो ! आपके आदेश से इन जीवों को गुणरहित होने पर भी मैंने छोड़ दिया है | अब मेरे योग्य और जो कार्य हो, उसे बताइये |' उनके यों कहने पर भगवान मधुसूदन मेघ के समान गम्भीर वाणी द्वारा मानो अमृतरस से सींचते हुए बोलेः 'धर्मराज ! तुम सबके प्रति समान भाव रखते हुए लोकों का पाप से उद्धार कर रहे हो | तुम पर देहधारियों का भार रखकर मैं निश्चिन्त हूँ | अतः तुम अपना काम करो और अपने लोक को लौट जाओ |'

----------


## ravi chacha

यों कहकर भगवान अन्तर्धान हो गये | यमराज भी अपनी पुरी को लौट आये | तब वह ब्राह्मण अपनी जाति के और समस्त नारकी जीवों का नरक से उद्धार करके स्वयं भी श्रेष्ठ विमान द्वारा श्री विष्णुधाम को चला गया |

----------


## ravi chacha

तीसरा अध्यायः कर्मयोग

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरे अध्याय में भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने श्लोक 11 से श्लोक 30 तक आत्मतत्त्व समझाकर सांख्ययोग का प्रतिपादन किया | बाद में श्लोक 31 से श्लोक 53 तक समस्त बुद्धिरूप कर्मयोग के द्वारा परमेश्वर को पाये हुए स्थितप्रज्ञ सिद्ध पुरुष के लक्षण, आचरण और महत्व का प्रतिपादन किया | इसमें कर्मयोग की महिमा बताते हुए भगवान ने 47 तथा 48वें श्लोक में कर्मयोग का स्वरूप बताकर अर्जुन को कर्म करने को कहा

----------


## ravi chacha

49वें श्लोक में समत्व बुद्धिरूप कर्मयोग की अपेक्षा सकाम कर्म का स्थान बहुत नीचा बताया | 50वें श्लोक में समत्व बुद्धियुक्त पुरुष की प्रशंसा करके अर्जुन को कर्मयोग में जुड़ जाने के लिए कहा और 51 वे श्लोक में बताया कि समत्व बुद्धियुक्त ज्ञानी पुरुष को परम पद की प्राप्ति होती है | यह प्रसंग सुनकर अर्जुन ठीक से तय नहीं कर पाया | इसलिए भगवान से उसका और स्पष्टीकरण कराने तथा अपना निश्चित कल्याण जानने की इच्छा से अर्जुन पूछता हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ तृतीयोऽध्यायः ।।

अर्जुन उवाच
ज्यायसी चेत्कर्मणस्ते मता बुद्धिर्जनार्दन।
तत्किं कर्मणि घोरे मां नियोजयसि केशव।।1।।

अर्जुन बोलेः हे जनार्दन ! यदि आपको कर्म की अपेक्षा ज्ञान श्रेष्ठ मान्य है तो फिर हे केशव ! मुझे भयंकर कर्म में क्यों लगाते हैं?

----------


## ravi chacha

व्यामिश्रेणेव वाक्येन बुद्धिं मोहयसीव मे।
तदेकं वद निश्चित्य येन श्रेयोऽहमाप्नुया  ्।।2।।

आप मिले हुए वचनों से मेरी बुद्धि को मानो मोहित कर रहे हैं | इसलिए उस एक बात को निश्चित करके कहिए जिससे मैं कल्याण को प्राप्त हो जाऊँ |(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
लोकेऽस्मिन्द्विव  धा निष्ठा पुरा प्रोक्ता मयानघ।
ज्ञानयोगेन सांख्यानां कर्मयोगेन योगिनाम्।।3।।

श्री भगवनान बोलेः हे निष्पाप ! इस लोक में दो प्रकार की निष्ठा मेरे द्वारा पहले कही गयी है | उनमें से सांख्ययोगियों की निष्ठा तो ज्ञानयोग से और योगियों की निष्ठा कर्मयोग से होती है |(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

न कर्मणामनारम्भान्  ैष्कर्म्यं पुरुषोऽश्नुते।
न च संन्यसनादेव सिद्धिं समधिगच्छति।।4।।

मनुष्य न तो कर्मों का आरम्भ किये बिना निष्कर्मता को यानि योगनिष्ठा को प्राप्त होता है और न कर्मों के केवल त्यागमात्र से सिद्धि यानी सांख्यनिष्ठा को ही प्राप्त होता है |(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

न हि कश्चित्क्षणमपि जातु तिष्ठत्यकर्मकृत्  
कार्यते ह्यवशः कर्म सर्वः प्रकृतिजैर्गुणैः  ।5।।

निःसंदेह कोई भी मनुष्य किसी काल में क्षणमात्र भी बिना कर्म किये नहीं रहता, क्योंकि सारा मनुष्य समुदाय प्रकृति जनित गुणों द्वारा परवश हुआ कर्म करने के लिए बाध्य किया जाता है |

----------


## ravi chacha

कर्मेन्द्रियाणि संयम्य य आस्ते मनसा स्मरन्।
इन्द्रियार्थान्व  मूढात्मा मिथ्याचारः स उच्यते।।6।।

जो मूढबुद्धि मनुष्य समस्त इन्द्रियों को हठपूर्वक ऊपर से रोककर मन से उन इन्द्रियों के विषयों का चिन्तन करता रहता है, वह मिथ्याचारी अर्थात् दम्भी कहा जाता है |(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

यस्त्विन्द्रियाण   मनसा नियम्यारभतेऽर्जु  ।
कर्मेन्द्रियैः कर्मयोगमसक्तः स विशिष्यते।।7।।


किन्तु हे  अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष मन से इन्द्रियों को वश में करके अनासक्त हुआ समस्त इन्द्रियों द्वारा कर्मयोग का आचरण करता है, वही श्रेष्ठ है |(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

नियतं कुरु कर्म त्वं कर्म ज्यायो ह्यकर्मणः।
शरीरयात्रापि च ते न प्रसिद्धयेदकर्मण  ।।8।।

तू शास्त्रविहित कर्तव्य कर्म कर, क्योंकि कर्म न करने की अपेक्षा कर्म करना श्रेष्ठ है तथा कर्म न करने से तेरा शरीर निर्वाह भी सिद्ध नहीं होगा |(8)

----------


## ravi chacha

यज्ञार्थात्कर्मण  ऽन्यत्र लोकोऽयं कर्मबन्धनः।
तदर्थं कर्म कौन्तेय मुक्तसङ्गः समाचर।।9।।

यज्ञ के निमित्त किये जाने कर्मों के अतिरिक्त दूसरे कर्मों में लगा हुआ ही यह मनुष्य समुदाय कर्मों से बँधता है | इसलिए हे अर्जुन ! तू आसक्ति से रहित होकर उस यज्ञ के निमित्त ही भलीभाँति कर्तव्य कर्म कर |(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

सहयज्ञाः प्रजाः सृष्ट्वा पुरोवाच प्रजापतिः।
अनेन प्रसविष्यध्वमेष वोऽस्तिवष्टकामधु  ्।।10।।

प्रजापति ब्रह्मा ने कल्प के आदि में यज्ञ सहित प्रजाओं को रचकर उनसे कहा कि तुम लोग इस यज्ञ के द्वारा वृद्धि को प्राप्त होओ और यह यज्ञ तुम लोगों को इच्छित भोग प्रदान करने वाला हो |(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

देवान्भावयतानेन ते देवा भावयन्तु वः।
परस्परं भावयन्तः श्रेयः परमवाप्स्यथ।।11।।

तुम लोग इस यज्ञ के द्वारा देवताओं को उन्नत करो और वे देवता तुम लोगों को उन्नत करें | इस प्रकार निःस्वार्थभाव से एक-दूसरे को उन्नत करते हुए तुम लोग परम कल्याण को प्राप्त हो जाओगे |(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

इष्टान्भोगान्हि वो देवा दास्यन्ते यज्ञभाविताः।
तैर्दत्तानप्रदाय  भ्यो यो भुंक्ते स्तेन एव सः।।12।।

यज्ञ के द्वारा बढ़ाये हुए देवता तुम लोगों को बिना माँगे ही इच्छित भोग निश्चय ही देते रहेंगे | इस प्रकार उन देवताओं के द्वारा दिये हुए भोगों को जो पुरुष उनको बिना दिये स्वयं भोगता है, वह चोर ही है |(12)

----------


## ravi chacha

यज्ञशिष्टाशिनः सन्तो मुच्यन्ते सर्वकिल्बिषैः।
भुंजते ते त्वघं पापा ये पचन्त्यात्मकारणा  ्।।13।।

यज्ञ से बचे हुए अन्न को खाने वाले श्रेष्ठ पुरुष सब पापों से मुक्त हो जाते हैं और पापी लोग अपना शरीर-पोषण करने के लिये ही अन्न पकाते हैं, वे तो पाप को ही खाते हैं |(13)

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्नाद् भवन्ति भूतानि पर्जन्यादन्नसंभव  ।
यज्ञाद् भवति पर्जन्यो यज्ञः कर्मसमुद् भवः।।14।।
कर्म ब्रह्मोद् भवं विद्धि ब्रह्माक्षरसमुदभ  म्।
तस्मात्सर्वगतं ब्रह्म नित्यं यज्ञे प्रतिष्ठितम्।।15।।

सम्पूर्ण प्राणी अन्न से उत्पन्न होते हैं, अन्न की उत्पत्ति वृष्टि से होती है, वृष्टि यज्ञ से होती है और यज्ञ विहित कर्मों से उत्पन्न होने वाला है | कर्मसमुदाय को तू वेद से उत्पन्न और वेद को अविनाशी परमात्मा से उत्पन्न हुआ जान | इससे सिद्ध होता है कि सर्वव्यापी परम अक्षर परमात्मा सदा ही यज्ञ में प्रतिष्ठित है |

----------


## ravi chacha

एवं प्रवर्तितं चक्रं नानुवर्तयतीह यः।
अघायुरिन्द्रियार  मो मोघं पार्थ स जीवति।।16।।

हे पार्थ ! जो पुरुष इस लोक में इस प्रकार परम्परा से प्रचलित सृष्टिचक्र के अनुकूल नहीं बरतता अर्थात् अपने कर्तव्य का पालन नहीं करता, वह इन्द्रियों के द्वारा भोगों में रमण करने वाला पापायु पुरुष व्यर्थ ही जीता है |(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

यस्त्वात्मरतिरेव स्यादात्मतृप्तश्   मानवः।
आत्मन्येव च सन्तुष्टस्तस्य कार्यं न विद्यते।।17।।

परन्तु जो मनुष्य आत्मा में ही रमण करने वाला और आत्मा में ही तृप्त तथा आत्मा में ही सन्तुष्ट है, उसके लिए कोई कर्तव्य नहीं है |(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

नैव तस्य कृतेनार्थो नाकृतेनेह कश्चन।
न चास्य सर्वभूतेषु कश्चिदर्थव्यपाश्  यः।।18।।

उस महापुरुष का इस विश्व में न तो कर्म करने से कोई प्रयोजन रहता है और न कर्मों के न करने से ही कोई प्रयोजन रहता है तथा सम्पूर्ण प्राणियों में भी इसका किंचिन्मात्र भी स्वार्थ का सम्बन्ध नहीं रहता |(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

तस्मादसक्तः सततं कार्यं कर्म समाचर।
असक्तो ह्याचरन्कर्म परमाप्नोति पूरुषः।।19।।

इसलिए तू निरन्तर आसक्ति से रहित होकर सदा कर्तव्यकर्म को भली भाँति करता रह क्योंकि आसक्ति से रहित होकर कर्म करता हुआ मनुष्य परमात्मा को प्राप्त हो जाता है |(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

कर्मणैव हि संसिद्धिमास्थिता जनकादयः।
लोकसंग्रहमेवापि सम्पश्यन्कर्तुमर  हसि।।20।।

जनकादि ज्ञानीजन भी आसक्ति रहित कर्मद्वारा ही परम सिद्धि को प्राप्त हुए थे | इसलिए तथा लोकसंग्रह को देखते हुए भी तू कर्म करने को ही योग्य है अर्थात् तुझे कर्म करना ही उचित है |(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

यद्यदाचरति श्रेष्ठस्तत्तदेव  तरो जनः।
स यत्प्रमाणं कुरुते लोकस्तदनुवर्तते।  21।।

श्रेष्ठ पुरुष जो-जो आचरण करता है, अन्य पुरुष भी वैसा-वैसा ही आचरण करते हैं | वह जो कुछ प्रमाण कर देता है, समस्त मनुष्य-समुदाय उसके अनुसार बरतने लग जाता है |(21)

----------


## ravi chacha

न मे पार्थास्ति कर्तव्यं त्रिषु लोकेषु किंचन।
नानवाप्तमवाप्तव्  ं वर्त एव च कर्मणि।।22।।

हे अर्जुन ! मुझे इन तीनों लोकों में न तो कुछ कर्तव्य है न ही कोई भी प्राप्त करने योग्य वस्तु अप्राप्त है, तो भी मैं कर्म में ही बरतता हूँ |(22)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि ह्यहं न वर्तेयं जातु कर्मण्यन्द्रितः।
मम वर्त्मानुवर्तन्त   मनुष्याः पार्थ सर्वशः।।23।।

क्योंकि हे पार्थ ! यदि कदाचित् मैं सावधान होकर कर्मों में न बरतूँ तो बड़ी हानि हो जाए, क्योंकि मनुष्य सब प्रकार से मेरे ही मार्ग का अनुसरण करते हैं |(23)

----------


## ravi chacha

उत्सीदेयुरिमे लोका न कुर्यां कर्म चेदहम्।
संकरस्य च कर्ता स्यामुपहन्यामिमा   प्रजाः।।24।।

इसलिए यदि मैं कर्म न करूँ तो ये सब मनुष्य नष्ट-भ्रष्ट हो जायें और मैं संकरता का करने वाला होऊँ तथा इस समस्त प्रजा को नष्ट करने वाला बनूँ |(24)

----------


## ravi chacha

सक्ताः कर्मण्यविद्वांसो यथा कुर्वन्ति भारत।
कुर्याद्विद्वांस  तथासक्तश्चिकीर्ष  र्लोकसंग्रहम्।।25  ।

हे भारत ! कर्म में आसक्त हुए अज्ञानीजन जिस प्रकार कर्म करते हैं, आसक्ति रहित विद्वान भी लोकसंग्रह करना चाहता हुआ उसी प्रकार कर्म करे |(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

न बुद्धिभेदं जनयेदज्ञानां कर्मसङ्गिनाम्।
जोषयेत्सर्वकर्मा  ि विद्वान्युक्तः समाचरन्।।26।।

परमात्मा के स्वरूप में अटल स्थित हुए ज्ञानी पुरुष को चाहिए कि वह शास्त्रविहित कर्मों में आसक्ति वाले अज्ञानियों की बुद्धि में भ्रम अर्थात् कर्मों में अश्रद्धा उन्पन्न न करे, किन्तु स्वयं शास्त्रविहित समस्त कर्म भलीभाँति करता हुआ उनसे भी वैसे ही करवावे |(26)

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रकृतेः क्रियमाणानि गुणैः कर्माणि सर्वशः।
अहंकारविमूढात्मा कर्ताहमिति मन्यते।।27।।

वास्तव में सम्पूर्ण कर्म सब प्रकार से प्रकृति के गुणों द्वारा किये जाते हैं तो भी जिसका अन्तःकरण अहंकार से मोहित हो रहा, ऐसा अज्ञानी 'मैं कर्ता हूँ' ऐसा मानता है |(27)

----------


## ravi chacha

तत्त्ववित्तु महाबाहो गुणकर्मविभागयोः।
गुणा गुणेषु वर्तन्त इति मत्वा न सज्जते।।28।।

परन्तु हे महाबाहो ! गुणविभाग और कर्मविभाग के तत्त्व को जाननेवाला ज्ञानयोगी सम्पूर्ण गुण-ही-गुणों में बरत रहे हैं, ऐसा समझकर उनमें आसक्त नहीं होता |(28)

----------


## ravi chacha

तत्त्ववित्तु महाबाहो गुणकर्मविभागयोः।
गुणा गुणेषु वर्तन्त इति मत्वा न सज्जते।।28।।

परन्तु हे महाबाहो ! गुणविभाग और कर्मविभाग के तत्त्व को जाननेवाला ज्ञानयोगी सम्पूर्ण गुण-ही-गुणों में बरत रहे हैं, ऐसा समझकर उनमें आसक्त नहीं होता |(28)

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रकृतेर्गुणसम्म  ढाः सज्जन्ते गुणकर्मसु।
तानकृत्स्न्नविदो मन्दान्कृत्स्न्न  िन्न विचालयेत्।।29।।

प्रकृति के गुणों से अत्यन्त मोहित हुए मनुष्य गुणों में और कर्मों में आसक्त रहते हैं, उन पूर्णतया न समझने वाले मन्दबुद्धि अज्ञानियों को पूर्णतया जाननेवाला ज्ञानी विचलित न करे |(29)

----------


## ravi chacha

मयि सर्वाणि कर्माणि संन्यस्याध्यात्म  ेतसा।
निराशीर्निर्ममो भूत्वा युध्यस्व विगतज्वरः।।30।।

मुझ अन्तर्यामी परमात्मा में लगे हुए चित्त द्वारा सम्पूर्ण कर्मों को मुझमें अर्पण करके आशारहित, ममतारहित और सन्तापरहित होकर युद्ध कर |(30)

----------


## ravi chacha

ये मे मतमिदं नित्यमनुतिष्ठन्त   मानवाः।
श्रद्धावन्तोऽनसू  न्तो मुच्यन्ते तेऽपि कर्मभिः।।31।।

जो कोई मनुष्य दोषदृष्टि से रहित और श्रद्धायुक्त होकर मेरे इस मत का सदा अनुसरण करते हैं, वे भी सम्पूर्ण कर्मों से छूट जाते हैं |(31)

----------


## ravi chacha

ये त्वेतदभ्यसूयन्तो नानुतिष्ठन्ति मे मतम्।
सर्वज्ञाननिमूढां  ्तान्विद्धि नष्टानचेतसः।।32।।

परन्तु जो मनुष्य मुझमें दोषारोपण करते हुए मेरे इस मत के अनुसार नहीं चलते हैं, उन मूर्खों को तू सम्पूर्ण ज्ञानों में मोहित और नष्ट हुए ही समझ |(32)

----------


## ravi chacha

सदृशं चेष्टते स्वस्याः प्रकृतेर्ज्ञानवा  पि।
प्रकृतिं यान्ति भूतानि निग्रहः किं करिष्यति।।33।।

सभी प्राणी प्रकृति को प्राप्त होते हैं अर्थात् अपने स्वभाव के परवश हुए कर्म करते हैं | ज्ञानवान भी अपनी प्रकृति के अनुसार चेष्टा करते है | फिर इसमें किसी का हठ क्या करेगा |(33)

----------


## ravi chacha

इन्द्रियस्येन्द्  ियस्यार्थे रागद्वेषौ व्यवस्थितौ।
तयोर्न वशमागच्छेतौ ह्यस्य परिपन्थिनौ।।34।।

इन्द्रिय-इन्द्रिय के अर्थ में अर्थात् प्रत्येक इन्द्रिय के विषय में राग और द्वेष छिपे हुए स्थित हैं | मनुष्य को उन दोनों के वश में नहीं होना चाहिए, क्योंकि वे दोनों ही इसके कल्याण मार्ग में विघ्न करने वाले महान शत्रु हैं |(34)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रेयान्स्वधर्मो विगुण परधर्मात्स्वनुष्  ितात्।
स्वधर्मे निधनं श्रेयः परधर्मो भयावहः।।35।।
अच्छी प्रकार आचरण में लाये हुए दूसरे के धर्म से गुण रहित भी अपना धर्म अति उत्तम है | अपने धर्म में तो मरना भी कल्याणकारक है और दूसरे का धर्म भय को देने वाला है |(35)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
अथ केन प्रयुक्तोऽयं पापं चरति पुरुषः।
अनिच्छन्नपि वार्ष्णेय बलादिव नियोजितः।।36।।
अर्जुन बोलेः हे कृष्ण ! तो फिर यह मनुष्य स्वयं न चाहता हुआ भी बलात् लगाये हुए की भाँति किससे प्रेरित होकर पाप का आचरण करता है? (36)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
काम एष क्रोध एष रजोगुणसमुद् भवः
महाशनो महापाप्मा विद्धेयनमिह वैरिणम्।।37।।
श्री भगवान बोलेः रजोगुण से उत्पन्न हुआ यह काम ही क्रोध है, यह बहुत खाने वाला अर्थात् भोगों से कभी न अघाने वाला और बड़ा पापी है, इसको ही तू इस विषय में वैरी जान |(37)

----------


## ravi chacha

धूमेनाव्रियते वह्निर्यथादर्शो मलेन च।
यथोल्बेनावृतो गर्भस्तथा तेनेदमावृतम्।।38।।
जिस प्रकार धुएँ से अग्नि और मैल से दर्पण ढका जाता है तथा जिस प्रकार जेर से गर्भ ढका रहता है, वैसे ही उस काम के द्वारा यह ज्ञान ढका रहता है |(38)

----------


## ravi chacha

आवृतं ज्ञानमेतेन ज्ञानिनो नित्यवैरिणा
कामरूपेण कौन्तेय दुष्पूरेणानलेन च।।39।।
और हे अर्जुन ! इस अग्नि के समान कभी न पूर्ण होने वाले कामरूप ज्ञानियों के नित्य वैरी के द्वारा मनुष्य का ज्ञान ढका हुआ है |(39)

----------


## ravi chacha

इन्द्रियाणि मनो बुद्धिरस्याधिष्ठ  नमुच्यते।
एतैर्विमोहयत्येष ज्ञानमावृत्य देहिनम्।।40।।
इन्द्रियाँ, मन और बुद्धि – ये सब वास स्थान कहे जाते हैं | यह काम इन मन, बुद्धि और इन्द्रियों के द्वारा ही ज्ञान को आच्छादित करके जीवात्मा को मोहित करता है |(40)

----------


## ravi chacha

तस्मात्त्वमिन्द्  ियाण्यादौ नियम्य भरतर्षभ।
पाप्मान प्रजहि ह्येनं ज्ञानविज्ञाननाशन  ्।।41।।
इसलिए हे अर्जुन ! तू पहले इन्द्रियों को वश में करके इस ज्ञान और विज्ञान का नाश करने वाले महान पापी काम को अवश्य ही बलपूर्वक मार डाल |(41)

----------


## ravi chacha

इन्द्रियाणि पराण्याहुरिन्द्र  येभ्यः परं मनः।
मनसस्तु परा बुद्धिर्यो बुद्धेः परतस्तु सः।।42।।
इन्द्रियों को स्थूल शरीर से पर यानि श्रेष्ठ, बलवान और सूक्ष्म कहते हैं | इन इन्द्रियों से पर मन है, मन से भी पर बुद्धि है और जो बुद्धि से भी अत्यन्त पर है वह आत्मा है |(42)

----------


## ravi chacha

एवं बुद्धेः परं बुद् ध्वा संस्तभ्यात्मानमा  ्मना।
जहि शत्रुं महाबाहो कामरूपं दुरासदम्।।43।।
इस प्रकार बुद्धि से पर अर्थात् सूक्ष्म, बलवान और अत्यन्त श्रेष्ठ आत्मा को जानकर और बुद्धि के द्वारा मन को वश में करके हे महाबाहो ! तू इस कामरूप दुर्जय शत्रु को मार डाल |(43)

----------


## ravi chacha

चौथे अध्याय का माहात्म्य

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवान कहते हैं- प्रिये ! अब मैं चौथे अध्याय का माहात्म्य बतलाता हूँ, सुनो | भागीरथी के तट पर वाराणसी(बनारस) नाम की एक पुरी है | वहाँ विश्वनाथजी के मन्दिर में भरत नाम के एक योगनिष्ठ महात्मा रहते थे, जो प्रतिदिन आत्मचिन्तन में तत्पर हो आदरपूर्वक गीता के चतुर्थ अध्याय का पाठ किया करते थे | उसके अभ्यास से उनका अन्तःकरण निर्मल हो गया था | वे शीत-उष्ण आदि द्वन्द्वों से कभी व्यथित नहीं होते थे |

----------


## ravi chacha

एक समय की बात है | वे तपोधन नगर की सीमा में स्थित देवताओं का दर्शन करने की इच्छा से भ्रमण करते हुए नगर से बाहर निकल गये | वहाँ बेर के दो वृक्ष थे | उन्हीं की जड़ में वे विश्राम करने लगे | एक वृक्ष की जड़ मे उन्होंने अपना मस्तक रखा था और दूसरे वृक्ष के मूल में उनका पैर टिका हुआ था | थोड़ी देर बाद जब वे तपस्वी चले गये, तब बेर के वे दोनों वृक्ष पाँच-छः दिनों के भीतर ही सूख गये | उनमें पत्ते और डालियाँ भी नहीं रह गयीं | तत्पश्चात् वे दोनों वृक्ष कहीं ब्राह्मण के पवित्र गृह में दो कन्याओं के रूप में उत्पन्न हुए |

----------


## ravi chacha

वे दोनों कन्याएँ जब बढ़कर सात वर्ष की हो गयीं, तब एक दिन उन्होंने दूर देशों से घूमकर आते हुए भरतमुनि को देखा | उन्हें देखते ही वे दोनों उनके चरणों में पड़ गयी और मीठी वाणी में बोलीं- 'मुने ! आपकी ही कृपा से हम दोनों का उद्धार हुआ है | हमने बेर की योनि त्यागकर मानव-शरीर प्राप्त किया है |' उनके इस प्रकार कहने पर मुनि को बड़ा विस्मय हुआ | उन्होंने पूछाः 'पुत्रियो ! मैंने कब और किस साधन से तुम्हें मुक्त किया था? साथ ही यह भी बताओ कि तुम्हारे बेर होने के क्या कारण था? क्योंकि इस विषय में मुझे कुछ भी ज्ञान नहीं है |'

----------


## ravi chacha

तब वे कन्याएँ पहले उन्हे अपने बेर हो जाने का कारण बतलाती हुई बोलीं- 'मुने ! गोदावरी नदी के तट पर छिन्नपाप नाम का एक उत्तम तीर्थ है, जो मनुष्यों को पुण्य प्रदान करने वाला है | वह पावनता की चरम सीमा पर पहुँचा हुआ है | उस तीर्थ में सत्यतपा नामक एक तपस्वी बड़ी कठोर तपस्या कर रहे थे | वे ग्रीष्म ऋतु में प्रज्जवलित अग्नियों के बीच में बैठते थे, वर्षाकाल में जल की धाराओं से उनके मस्तक के बाल सदा भीगे ही रहते थे तथा जाड़े के समय में जल में निवास करने के कारण उनके शरीर में हमेशा रोंगटे खड़े रहते थे |

----------


## ravi chacha

वे बाहर भीतर से सदा शुद्ध रहते, समय पर तपस्या करते तथा मन और इन्द्रियों को संयम में रखते हुए परम शान्ति प्राप्त करके आत्मा में ही रमण करते थे | वे अपनी विद्वत्ता के द्वारा जैसा व्याख्यान करते थे, उसे सुनने के लिए साक्षात् ब्रह्मा जी भी प्रतिदिन उनके पास उपस्थित होते और प्रश्न करते थे | ब्रह्माजी के साथ उनका संकोच नहीं रह गया था, अतः उनके आने पर भी वे सदा तपस्या में मग्न रहते थे |

----------


## ravi chacha

परमात्मा के ध्यान में निरन्तर संलग्न रहने के कारण उनकी तपस्या सदा बढ़ती रहती था | सत्यतपा को जीवन्मुक्त के समान मानकर इन्द्र को अपने समृद्धिशाली पद के सम्बन्ध में कुछ भय हुआ, तब उन्होंने उनकी तपस्या में सैंकड़ों विघ्न डालने आरम्भ किये | अप्सराओं के समुदाय से हम दोनों को बुलाकर इन्द्र ने इस प्रकार आदेश दियाः 'तुम दोनों उस तपस्वी की तपस्या में विघ्न डालो, जो मुझे इन्द्रपद से हटाकर स्वयं स्वर्ग का राज्य भोगना चाहता है |'

----------


## ravi chacha

"इन्द्र का यह आदेश पाकर हम दोनों उनके सामने से चलकर गोदावरी के तीर पर, जहाँ वे मुनि तपस्या करते थे, आयीं | वहाँ मन्द और गम्भीर स्वर से बजते हुए मृदंग तथा मधुर वेणुनाद के साथ हम दोनों ने अन्य अप्सराओं सहित मधुर स्वर में गाना आरम्भ किया | इतना ही नहीं उन योगी महात्मा को वश में करने के लिए हम लोग स्वर, ताल और लय के साथ नृत्य भी करने लगीं | बीच-बीच में जरा-जरा सा अंचल खिसकने पर उन्हें हमारी छाती भी दिख जाती थी | हम दोनों की उन्मत्त गति कामभाव का उद्दीपन करनेवाली थी, किंतु उसने उन निर्विकार चित्तवाले महात्मा के मन में क्रोध का संचार कर दिया | तब उन्होंने हाथ से जल छोड़कर हमें क्रोधपूर्वक शाप दियाः 'अरी ! तुम दोनों गंगाजी के तट पर बेर के वृक्ष हो जाओ |'

----------


## ravi chacha

यह सुनकर हम लोगों ने बड़ी विनय के साथ कहाः 'महात्मन् ! हम दोनों पराधीन थीं, अतः हमारे द्वारा जो दुष्कर्म बन गया है उसे आप क्षमा करें |' यों कह कर हमने मुनि को प्रसन्न कर लिया | तब उन पवित्र चित्तवाले मुनि ने हमारे शापोद्धार की अवधि निश्चित करते हुए कहाः 'भरतमुनि के आने तक ही तुम पर यह शाप लागू होगा | उसके बाद तुम लोगों का मृत्युलोक में जन्म होगा और पूर्वजन्म की स्मृति बनी रहेगी |1

----------


## ravi chacha

"मुने ! जिस समय हम दोनों बेर-वृक्ष के रूप में खड़ी थीं, उस समय आपने हमारे समीप आकर गीता के चौथे अध्याय का जप करते हुए हमारा उद्धार किया था, अतः हम आपको प्रणाम करती हैं | आपने केवल शाप ही से नहीं, इस भयानक संसार से भी गीता के चतुर्थ अध्याय के पाठ द्वारा हमें मुक्त कर दिया |"
श्रीभगवान कहते हैं- उन दोनों के इस प्रकार कहने पर मुनि बहुत ही प्रसन्न हुए और उनसे पूजित हो विदा लेकर जैसे आये थे, वैसे ही चले गये तथा वे कन्याएँ भी बड़े आदर के साथ प्रतिदिन गीता के चतुर्थ अध्याय का पाठ करने लगीं, जिससे उनका उद्धार हो गया |

----------


## ravi chacha

अध्याय चौथाः ज्ञानकर्मसन्यासय  ग
तीसरे अध्याय के श्लोक 4 से 21 तक में भगवान ने कई प्रकार के नियत कर्मों के आचरण की आवश्यकता बतायी, फिर 30वें श्लोक में भक्ति प्रधान कर्मयोग की विधि से ममता, आसक्ति और कामनाओं का सर्वथा त्याग करके प्रभुप्रीत्यर्थ कर्म करने की आज्ञा दी | उसके बाद 31 से 35 वे श्लोक तक उस सिद्धान्त के अनुसार कर्म करने वालों की प्रशंसा और नहीं करने वालों की निन्दा की है तथा राग और द्वेष के वश में न होकर स्वधर्मपालन के लिए जोर दिया गया है | फिर 36वें श्लोक में अर्जुन के पूछने से 37वें श्लोक से अध्याय पूरा होने तक काम को सर्व अनर्थों का कारण बताया गया है और बुद्धि के द्वारा इन्द्रियों और मन को वश करके उसका नाश करने की आज्ञा दी गयी है, लेकिन कर्मयोग का महत्त्व बड़ा गहन है | इसलिए भगवान फिर से उसके विषय में कई बातें अब बताते हैं | उसका आरंभ करते हुए पहले तीन श्लोकों में उस कर्मयोग की परंपरा बताकर उसकी महिमा सिद्ध करके प्रशंसा करते हैं |

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ चतुर्थोऽध्यायः ।।

श्री भगवानुवाच
इमं विवस्वते योगं प्रोक्तवानहमव्यय  ्।
विवस्वान्मनवे प्राह मनुरिक्ष्वाकवेऽब  रवीत्।।1।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः मैंने इन अविनाशी योग को सूर्य से कहा था | सूर्य ने अपने पुत्र वैवस्वत मनु से कहा और मनु ने अपने पुत्र राजा इक्ष्वाकु से कहा |(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

एवं परम्पराप्राप्तमि  ं राजर्षयो विदुः।
स कालेनेह महता योगो नष्टः परंतप।।2।।

हे परंतप अर्जुन ! इस प्रकार परम्परा से प्राप्त इस योग को राजर्षियों ने जाना, किन्तु उसके बाद वह योग बहुत काल से इस पृथ्वी लोक में लुप्तप्राय हो गया |(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

स एवायं मया तेऽद्य योगः प्रोक्तः पुरातनः
भक्तोऽसि मे सखा चेति रहस्यं ह्येतदुत्तमम्।।3।  

तू मेरा भक्त और प्रिय सखा है, इसलिए यह पुरातन योग आज मैंने तुझे कहा है, क्योंकि यह बड़ा ही उत्तम रहस्य है अर्थात् गुप्त रखने योग्य विषय है |(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
अपरं भवतो जन्म परं जन्म विवस्वतः।
कथमेतद्विजानीयां त्वमादौ प्रोक्तवानिति।।4।  

अर्जुन बोलेः आपका जन्म तो अर्वाचीन – अभी हाल ही का है और सूर्य का जन्म बहुत पुराना है अर्थात् कल्प के आदि में हो चुका था | तब मैं इस बात को कैसे समझूँ कि आप ही ने कल्प के आदि में यह योग कहा था?(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

बहूनि मे व्यतीतानि जन्मानि तव चार्जुन।
तान्यहं वेद सर्वाणि न त्वं वेत्थ परंतप।।5।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः हे परंतप अर्जुन ! मेरे और तेरे बहुत से जन्म हो चुके हैं | उन सबको तू नहीं जानता, किन्तु मैं जानता हूँ |

----------


## ravi chacha

अजोऽपि सन्नव्ययात्मा भूतानामीश्वरोऽपि सन्।
प्रकृतिं स्वामधिष्ठाय संभवाम्यात्ममायय  ।।6।।

मैं अजन्मा और अविनाशीस्वरूप होते हुए भी तथा समस्त प्राणियों का ईश्वर होते हुए भी अपनी प्रकृति को आधीन करके अपनी योगमाया से प्रकट होता हूँ |(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत।
अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस  य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम्।।7।।

हे भारत ! जब-जब धर्म की हानि और अधर्म की वृद्धि होती है, तब-तब ही मैं अपने रूप को रचता हूँ अर्थात् साकार रूप से लोगों के सम्मुख प्रकट होता हूँ |(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम्।
धर्मसंस्थापनार्थ  य सम्भवामि युगे युगे।।8।।

साधु पुरुषों का उद्धार करने के लिए, पाप कर्म करने वालों का विनाश करने के लिए और धर्म की अच्छी तरह से स्थापना करने के लिए मैं युग-युग में प्रकट हुआ करता हूँ |(8)

----------


## ravi chacha

जन्म कर्म च मे दिव्यमेवं यो वेत्ति तत्त्वतः।
त्यक्त्वा देहं पुनर्जन्म नैति मामेति सोऽर्जुन।।9।।

हे अर्जुन ! मेरे जन्म और कर्म दिव्य अर्थात् निर्मल और अलौकिक हैं – इस प्रकार जो मनुष्य तत्त्व से जान लेता है, वह शरीर को त्याग कर फिर जन्म को प्राप्त नहीं होता, किन्तु मुझे ही प्राप्त होता है |(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

ये यथा मां प्रपद्यन्ते तांस्तथैव भजाम्यहम्।
मम वर्त्मानुवर्तन्त   मनुष्याः पार्थ सर्वशः।।11।।

हे अर्जुन ! जो भक्त मुझे जिस प्रकार भजते हैं, मैं भी उनको उसी प्रकार भजता हूँ, क्योंकि सभी मनुष्य सब प्रकार से मेरे ही मार्ग का अनुसरण करते हैं |(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

कांक्षन्तः कर्मणां सिद्धिं यजन्त इह देवताः।
क्षिप्रं हि मानुषे लोके सिद्धिर्भवति कर्मजा।।12।।

इस मनुष्य लोक में कर्मों के फल को चाहने वाले लोग देवताओं का पूजन किया करते हैं, क्योंकि उनको कर्मों से उत्पन्न होने वाली सिद्धि शीघ्र मिल जाती है |(12)

----------


## ravi chacha

चातुर्वर्ण्यं मया सृष्टं गुणकर्मविभागशः।
तस्य कर्तारमपि मां विद्धयकर्तारमव्य  म्।।13।।

ब्राह्मण, क्षत्रिय, वैश्य और शूद्र – इन चार वर्णों का समूह, गुण और कर्मों के विभागपूर्वक मेरे द्वारा रचा गया है | इस प्रकार उस सृष्टि – रचनादि कर्म का कर्ता होने पर भी मुझ अविनाशी परमेश्वर को तू वास्तव में अकर्ता ही जान |(13)

----------


## ravi chacha

न मां कर्माणि लिम्पन्ति न मे कर्मफले स्पृहा।
इति मां योऽभिजानाति कर्मभिर्न स बध्यते।।14।।

कर्मों के फल में मेरी स्पृहा नहीं है, इसलिए मुझे कर्म लिप्त नहीं करते – इस प्रकार जो मुझे तत्त्व से जान लेता है, वह भी कर्मों से नहीं बँधता |(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

एवं ज्ञात्वा कृतं कर्म पूर्वैरपि मुमुक्षुभिः।
कुरु कर्मैव तस्मात्त्वं पूर्वैः पूर्वतरं कृतम्।।15।।

पूर्वकाल में मुमुक्षुओं ने भी इस प्रकार जानकर ही कर्म किये हैं इसलिए तू भी पूर्वजों द्वारा सदा से किये जाने वाले कर्मों को ही कर |(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

किं कर्म किमकर्मेति कवयोऽप्यत्र मोहिताः।
तत्ते कर्म प्रवक्ष्यामि यज्ज्ञात्वा मोक्ष्यसेऽशुभात्  ।16।।

कर्म क्या है? और अकर्म क्या है? – इस प्रकार इसका निर्णय करने में बुद्धिमान पुरुष भी मोहित हो जाते हैं | इसलिए वह कर्मतत्त्व मैं तुझे भली भाँति समझाकर कहूँगा, जिसे जानकर तू अशुभ से अर्थात् कर्मबन्धन से मुक्त हो जाएगा |(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

कर्मणो ह्यपि बोद्धव्यं बोद्धव्यं य विकर्मणः।
अकर्मणश्च बोद्धव्यं गहना कर्मणो गतिः।।17।।

कर्म का स्वरूप भी जानना चाहिए और अकर्म का स्वरूप भी जानना चाहिए तथा विकर्म का स्वरूप भी जानना चाहिए, क्योंकि कर्म की गति गहन है |(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

कर्मण्यकर्म यः पश्येदकर्मणि च कर्म यः।
स बुद्धिमान्मनुष्य  षु स युक्तः कृत्स्नकर्मकृत्।  18।।

जो मनुष्य कर्म में अकर्म देखता और जो अकर्म में कर्म देखता है, वह मनुष्यों में बुद्धिमान है और वह योगी समस्त कर्मों को करने वाला है |(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

यस्य सर्वे समारम्भाः कामसंकल्पवर्जिता  ।
ज्ञानाग्निदग्धकर  माणं तमाहुः पण्डितं बुधाः।।19।।

जिसके सम्पूर्ण शास्त्र-सम्मत कर्म बिना कामना और संकल्प के होते हैं तथा जिसके समस्त कर्म ज्ञानरूप अग्नि के द्वारा भस्म हो गये हैं, उस महापुरुष को ज्ञानीजन भी पण्डित कहते हैं |(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

त्यक्तवा कर्मफलासङ्गं नित्यतृप्तो निराश्रयः।
कर्मण्यभिप्रवृत्  ोऽपि नैव किंचित्करोति सः।।20।।

जो पुरुष समस्त कर्मों में और उनके फल में आसक्ति का सर्वथा त्याग करके संसार के आश्रय से रहित हो गया है और परमात्मा में नित्य तृप्त है, वह कर्मों में भली भाँति बरतता हुआ भी वास्तव में कुछ भी नहीं करता |(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

निराशीर्यतचित्ता  ्मा त्यक्तसर्वपरिग्र  ः।
शारीरं केवलं कर्म कुर्वन्नाप्नोति किल्बिषम्।।21।।

जिसका अन्तःकरण और इन्द्रियों के सहित शरीर जीता हुआ है और जिसने समस्त भोगों की सामग्री का परित्याग कर दिया है, ऐसा आशारहित पुरुष केवल शरीर-सम्बन्धी कर्म करता हुआ भी पापों को नहीं प्राप्त होता |(21)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदृच्छालाभसंतुष्  ो द्वन्द्वातीतो विमत्सरः।
समः सिद्धावसिद्धौ च कृत्वापि न निबध्यते।।22।।

जो बिना इच्छा के अपने-आप प्राप्त हुए पदार्थ में सदा सन्तुष्ट रहता है, जिसमें ईर्ष्या का सर्वथा अभाव हो गया है, जो हर्ष-शोक आदि द्वन्द्वों में सर्वथा अतीत हो गया है – ऐसा सिद्धि और असिद्धि में सम रहने वाला कर्मयोगी कर्म करता हुआ भी उनसे नहीं बँधता |

----------


## ravi chacha

गतसङ्गस्य मुक्तस्य ज्ञानावस्थितचेतस  ।
यज्ञायाचरतः कर्म समग्रं प्रविलीयते।।23।।

जिसकी आसक्ति सर्वथा नष्ट हो गयी है, जो देहाभिमान और ममतारहित हो गया है, जिसका चित्त निरन्तर परमात्मा के ज्ञान में स्थित रहता है – ऐसा केवल यज्ञसम्पादन के लिए कर्म करने वाले मनुष्य के सम्पूर्ण कर्म भली भाँति विलीन हो जाते हैं |(23)

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मार्पणं ब्रह्म हविर्ब्रह्माग्नौ ब्रह्मणा हुतम्।
ब्रह्मैव तेन गन्तव्यं ब्रह्मकर्मसमाधिन  ।।24।।

जिस यज्ञ में अर्पण अर्थात् स्रुवा आदि भी ब्रह्म है और हवन किये जाने योग्य द्रव्य भी ब्रह्म है तथा ब्रह्मरूप कर्ता के द्वारा ब्रह्मरूप अग्नि में आहुति देनारूप क्रिया भी ब्रह्म है – उस ब्रह्मकर्म में स्थित रहने वाले योगी द्वारा प्राप्त किये जाने वाले योग्य फल भी ब्रह्म ही है |

----------


## ravi chacha

दैवमेवापरे यज्ञं योगिनः पर्युपासते।
ब्रह्माग्नावपरे यज्ञं यज्ञेनैवोपजुह्णत  ।।25।।

दूसरे योगीजन देवताओं के पूजनरूप परब्रह्मा परमात्मारूप अग्नि में अभेददर्शनरूप यज्ञ के द्वारा ही आत्मरूप यज्ञ का हवन किया करते हैं |(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रोत्रादीनीन्द्  ियाण्यन्ये संयमाग्निषु जुह्णति।
शब्दादीन्विषयानन  य इन्द्रियाग्निषु जुह्णति।।26।।

अन्य योगीजन श्रोत्र आदि समस्त इन्द्रियों को संयमरूप अग्नियों में हवन किया करते हैं और दूसरे लोग शब्दादि समस्त विषयों को इन्द्रियरूप अग्नियों में हवन किया करते हैं |(26)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वाणीन्द्रियकर  माणि प्राणकर्माणि चापरे।
आत्मसंयमयोगाग्नौ जुह्णति ज्ञानदीपिते।।27।।

दूसरे योगीजन इन्द्रियों की सम्पूर्ण क्रियाओं को और प्राण की समस्त क्रियाओं को ज्ञान से प्रकाशित आत्मसंयम योगरूप अग्नि में हवन किया करते हैं |(27)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वाणीन्द्रियकर  माणि प्राणकर्माणि चापरे।
आत्मसंयमयोगाग्नौ जुह्णति ज्ञानदीपिते।।27।।

दूसरे योगीजन इन्द्रियों की सम्पूर्ण क्रियाओं को और प्राण की समस्त क्रियाओं को ज्ञान से प्रकाशित आत्मसंयम योगरूप अग्नि में हवन किया करते हैं |(27)

----------


## ravi chacha

द्रव्ययज्ञास्तपो  ज्ञा योगयज्ञास्तथापरे  
स्वाध्यायज्ञानयज  ञाश्च यतयः संशितव्रताः।।28।।

कई पुरुष द्रव्य-सम्बन्धी यज्ञ करने वाले हैं, कितने ही तपस्यारूप यज्ञ करने वाले हैं तथा दूसरे कितने ही योगरूप यज्ञ करने वाले हैं, कितने ही अहिंसादि तीक्ष्ण व्रतों से युक्त यत्नशील पुरुष स्वाध्यायरूप ज्ञानयज्ञ करने वाले हैं |(28)

----------


## ravi chacha

अपाने जुह्णति प्राणं प्राणेऽपानं तथापरे।
प्राणापानगती रुद्ध्वा प्राणायामपरायणाः  ।29।।
अपरे नियतहाराः प्राणान्प्राणेषु जुह्णति।
सर्वेऽप्येते यज्ञविदो यज्ञक्षपितकल्मषा  ।।30।।

दूसरे कितने ही योगीजन अपानवायु में प्राणवायु को हवन करते हैं, वैसे ही अन्य योगीजन प्राणवायु में अपानवायु को हवन करते हैं तथा अन्य कितने ही नियमित आहार करने वालो प्राणायाम-परायण पुरुष प्राण और अपान की गति को रोक कर प्राणों को प्राणों में ही हवन किया करते हैं | ये सभी साधक यज्ञों द्वारा पापों का नाश कर देने वाले और यज्ञों को जानने वाले हैं |(29,30)

----------


## ravi chacha

यज्ञशिष्टामृतभुज   यान्ति ब्रह्म सनातम्।
नायं लोकोऽस्त्यज्ञस्य कुतोऽन्यः कुरुसत्तम्।31।।

हे कुरुश्रेष्ठ अर्जुन ! यज्ञ से बचे हुए अमृतरूप अन्न का भोजन करने वाले योगीजन सनातन परब्रह्म परमात्मा को प्राप्त होते हैं और यज्ञ न करने वाले पुरुष के लिए तो यह मनुष्यलोक भी सुखदायक नहीं है, फिर परलोक कैसे सुखदायक हो सकता है?(31)

----------


## ravi chacha

एवं बहुविधा यज्ञा वितता ब्रह्मणो मुखे।
कर्मजान्विद्धि तान्सर्वानेवं ज्ञात्वा विमोक्ष्यसे।।32।।
इसी प्रकार और भी बहुत तरह के यज्ञ वेद की वाणी में विस्तार से कहे गये हैं | उन सबको तू मन इन्द्रिय और शरीर की क्रिया द्वारा सम्पन्न होने वाला जान | इस प्रकार तत्त्व से जानकर उनके अनुष्ठान द्वारा तू कर्मबन्धन से सर्वथा मुक्त हो जाएगा |(32)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रेयान्द्रव्यमय  द्यज्ञाज्ज्ञानयज  ञः परंतप।
सर्वं कर्माखिलं पार्थ ज्ञाने परिसमाप्यते।।33।।

हे परंतप अर्जुन ! द्रव्यमय यज्ञ की अपेक्षा ज्ञानयज्ञ अत्यन्त श्रेष्ठ है, तथा यावन्मात्र सम्पूर्ण कर्म ज्ञान में समाप्त हो जाते हैं |

----------


## ravi chacha

यज्ज्ञात्वा न पुनर्मोहमेवं यास्यसि पाण्डव।
येन भूतान्यशेषेण द्रक्ष्यस्यात्मन  यथो मयि।।35।।

जिसको जानकर फिर तू इस प्रकार मोह को प्राप्त नहीं होगा तथा हे अर्जुन ! जिस ज्ञान के द्वारा तू सम्पूर्ण भूतों को निःशेषभाव से पहले अपने में और पीछे मुझे सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा में देखेगा |(35)

----------


## ravi chacha

अपि चेदसि पापेभ्य सर्वेभ्यः पापकृत्तमः।
सर्वं ज्ञानप्लवेनैव वृजिनं संतरिष्यसि।।36।।

यदि तू अन्य सब पापियों से भी अधिक पाप करने वाला है, तो भी तू ज्ञानरूप नौका द्वारा निःसन्देह सम्पूर्ण पाप-समुद्र से भलीभाँति तर जायेगा |(36)

----------


## ravi chacha

यथैधांसि समिद्धोऽग्निर्भस  मसात्कुरुतेऽर्जु  ।
ज्ञानाग्निः सर्वकर्माणि भस्मसात्कुरुते तथा।।37।।

क्योंकि हे अर्जुन ! जैसे प्रज्वलित अग्नि ईंधनों को भस्ममय कर देती है, वैसे ही ज्ञानरूप अग्नि सम्पूर्ण कर्मों को भस्ममय कर देती है |(37)

----------


## ravi chacha

न हि ज्ञानेन सदृशं पवित्रमिह विद्यते।
तत्स्वयं योगसंसिद्धः कालेनात्मनि विन्दति।।38।।
इस संसार में ज्ञान के समान पवित्र करने वाला निःसंदेह कुछ भी नहीं है | उस ज्ञान को कितने ही काल से कर्मयोग के द्वारा शुद्धान्तःकरण हुआ मनुष्य अपने आप ही आत्मा में पा लेता है |(38)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रद्धावाँल्लभते ज्ञानं तत्परः संयतेन्द्रियः
ज्ञानं लब्ध्वा परां शान्तिमचिरेणाधिग  ्छति।।39।।

जितेन्द्रिय, साधनपरायण और श्रद्धावान मनुष्य ज्ञान को प्राप्त होता है तथा ज्ञान को प्राप्त होकर वह बिना विलम्ब के, तत्काल ही भगवत्प्राप्तिरूप परम शान्ति को प्राप्त हो जाता है |(39)

----------


## ravi chacha

अज्ञश्चाश्रद्दधा  श्च संशयात्मा विनश्यति।
नायं लोकोऽस्ति न परो न सुखं संशयात्मनः।।40।।

विवेकहीन और श्रद्धारहित संशययुक्त मनुष्य परमार्थ से अवश्य भ्रष्ट हो जाता है | ऐसे संशययुक्त मनुष्य के लिए न यह लोक है, न परलोक है और न सुख ही है |(40)

----------


## ravi chacha

योगसंन्यस्तकर्मा  ं ज्ञानसंछिन्नसंशय  ्।
आत्मवन्तं न कर्माणि निबध्नन्ति धनंजय।।41।।

हे धनंजय ! जिसने कर्मयोग की विधि से समस्त कर्मों को परमात्मा में अर्पण कर दिया है और जिसने विवेक द्वारा समस्त संशयों का नाश कर दिया है, ऐसे वश में किये हुए अन्तःकरण वाले पुरुष को कर्म नहीं बाँधते |(41)

----------


## ravi chacha

तस्मादज्ञानसंभूत   हृत्स्थं ज्ञानासिनात्मनः।
छित्त्वैनं संशयं योगमातिष्ठोत्तिष  ठ भारत।।42।।

इसलिए हे भरतवंशी अर्जन ! तू हृदय में स्थित इस अज्ञानजनित अपने संशय का विवेकज्ञानरूप तलवार द्वारा छेदन करके समत्वरूप कर्मयोग में स्थित हो जा और युद्ध के लिए खड़ा हो जा | (42)

----------


## ravi chacha

पाँचवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री भगवान कहते हैं हे देवी! अब सब लोगों द्वारा सम्मानित पाँचवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य संक्षेप में बतलाता हूँ, सावधान होकर सुनो | मद्र देश में पुरुकुत्सपुर नामक एक नगर है | उसमें पिंगल नामक एक ब्राह्मण रहता था | वह वेदपाठी ब्राह्मणों के विख्यात वंश में, जो सर्वदा निष्कलंक था, उत्पन्न हुआ था, किंतु अपने कुल के लिए उचित वेद-शास्त्रों के स्वाध्याय को छोड़कर ढोल बजाते हुए उसने नाच-गान में मन लगाया |

----------


## ravi chacha

गीत, नृत्य और बाजा बजाने की कला में परिश्रम करके पिंगल ने बड़ी प्रसिद्धी प्राप्त कर ली और उसी से उसका राज भवन में भी प्रवेश हो गया | अब वह राजा के साथ रहने लगा | स्त्रियों के सिवा और कहीं उसका मन नहीं लगता था | धीरे-धीरे अभिमान बढ़ जाने से उच्छ्रंखल होकर वह एकान्त में राजा से दूसरों के दोष बतलाने लगा | पिंगल की एक स्त्री थी, जिसका नाम था अरुणा |

----------


## ravi chacha

वह नीच कुल में उत्पन्न हुई थी और कामी पुरुषों के साथ विहार करने की इच्छा से सदा उन्हीं की खोज में घूमा करती थी | उसने पति को अपने मार्ग का कण्टक समझकर एक दिन आधी रात में घर के भीतर ही उसका सिर काटकर मार डाला और उसकी लाश को जमीन में गाड़ दिया | इस प्रकार प्राणों से वियुक्त होने पर वह यमलोक पहुँचा और भीषण नरकों का उपभोग करके निर्जन वन में गिद्ध हुआ |

----------


## ravi chacha

अरुणा भी भगन्दर रोग से अपने सुन्दर शरीर को त्याग कर घोर नरक भोगने के पश्चात उसी वन में शुकी हुई | एक दिन वह दाना चुगने की इच्छा से इधर उधर फुदक रही थी, इतने में ही उस गिद्ध ने पूर्वजन्म के वैर का स्मरण करके उसे अपने तीखे नखों से फाड़ डाला | शुकी घायल होकर पानी से भरी हुई मनुष्य की खोपड़ी में गिरी | गिद्ध पुनः उसकी ओर झपटा | इतने में ही जाल फैलाने

----------


## ravi chacha

वाले बहेलियों ने उसे भी बाणों का निशाना बनाया | उसकी पूर्वजन्म की पत्नी शुकी उस खोपड़ी के जल में डूबकर प्राण त्याग चुकी थी | फिर वह क्रूर पक्षी भी उसी में गिर कर डूब गया | तब यमराज के दूत उन दोनों को यमराज के लोक में ले गये | वहाँ अपने पूर्वकृत पापकर्म को याद करके दोनों ही भयभीत हो रहे थे | तदनन्तर यमराज ने जब उनके घृणित कर्मों पर दृष्टिपात किया, तब उन्हें मालूम

----------


## ravi chacha

हुआ कि मृत्यु के समय अकस्मात् खोपड़ी के जल में स्नान करने से इन दोनों का पाप नष्ट हो चुका है | तब उन्होंने उन दोनों को मनोवांछित लोक में जाने की आज्ञा दी | यह सुनकर अपने पाप को याद करते हुए वे दोनों बड़े विस्मय में पड़े और पास जाकर धर्मराज के चरणों में प्रणाम करके पूछने लगेः "भगवन ! हम दोनों ने पूर्वजन्म में अत्यन्त घृणित पाप का संचय किया है, फिर हमें मनोवाञ्छित लोकों में भेजने का क्या कारण है? बताइये |"

----------


## ravi chacha

यमराज ने कहाः गंगा के किनारे वट नामक एक उत्तम ब्रह्मज्ञानी रहते थे | वे एकान्तवासी, ममतारहित, शान्त, विरक्त और किसी से भी द्वेष न रखने वाले थे | प्रतिदिन गीता के पाँचवें अध्याय का जप करना उनका सदा नियम था | पाँचवें अध्याय को श्रवण कर लेने पर महापापी पुरुष भी सनातन ब्रह्म का ज्ञान प्राप्त कर लेता है | उसी पुण्य के प्रभाव से शुद्ध चित्त होकर उन्होंने अपने शरीर का परित्याग किया था | गीता के पाठ से जिनका शरीर निर्मल हो गया था, जो आत्मज्ञान प्राप्त कर चुके थे, उन्ही महात्मा की खोपड़ी का जल पाकर तुम दोनों पवित्र हो गये | अतः अब तुम दोनों मनोवाञ्छित लोकों को जाओ, क्योंकि गीता के पाँचवें अध्याय के माहात्म्य से तुम दोनों शुद्ध हो गये हो |
श्री भगवान कहते हैं सबके प्रति समान भाव रखने वाले धर्मराज के द्वारा इस प्रकार समझाये जाने पर  दोनों बहुत प्रसन्न हुए और विमान पर बैठकर वैकुण्ठधाम को चले गये |

----------


## ravi chacha

पाँचवाँ अध्यायः कर्मसंन्यासयोग
तीसरे और चौथे अध्याय में अर्जुन ने भगवान श्रीकृण्ण के मुख से कर्म की अनेक प्रकार से प्रशंसा सुनकर और उसके अनुसार बरतने की प्रेरणा और आज्ञा पाकर साथ-साथ में यह भी जाना कि कर्मयोग के द्वारा भगवत्स्वरूप का तत्त्वज्ञान अपने-आप ही हो जाता है | चौथे अध्याय के अंत में भी भगवान ने उन्हें कर्मयोग प्राप्त करने को आज्ञा दी है, परंतु बीच-बीच में ब्रह्माग्नावपरे यज्ञं यज्ञेनैवोपजुह्णत  । तद्विद्धि प्राणिपातेन.... आदि वचनों के द्वारा ज्ञानयोग की (कर्म संन्यास की) प्रशंसा सुनी | इससे अर्जुन इन दोनों में अपने लिए कौन-सा साधन श्रेष्ठ है उसका निश्चय न कर सका | इसलिए उसका निर्णय अब भगवान के श्रीमुख से ही हो इस उद्देश्य से अर्जुन पूछते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ पंचमोऽध्यायः ।।
अर्जुन उवाच
संन्यासं कर्मणां कृष्ण पुनर्योगं च शंससि।
यच्छ्रेय एतयोरेकं तन्मे ब्रूहि सुनिश्चतम्।।1।।

अर्जुन बोलेः हे कृष्ण ! आप कर्मों के संन्यास की और फिर कर्मयोग की प्रशंसा करते हैं | इसलिए इन दोनों साधनों में से जो एक मेरे लिए भली भाँति निश्चित कल्याणकारक साधन हो, उसको कहिये |(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
संन्यासः कर्मयोगश्च निःश्रेयसकरावुभौ  
तयोस्तु कर्मसंन्यासात्कर  मयोगो विशिष्यते।।2।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः कर्मसंन्यास और कर्मयोग – ये दोनों ही परम कल्याण के करने वाले हैं, परन्तु उन दोनों में भी कर्मसंन्यास से कर्मयोग साधन में सुगम होने से श्रेष्ठ है |(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञेयः स नित्यसंन्यासी यो न द्वेष्टि न कांक्षति।
निर्द्वन्द्वो हि महाबाहो सुखं बंधात्प्रमुच्यते  ।3।।

हे अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष किसी से द्वेष नहीं करता है और न किसी की आकांक्षा करता है, वह कर्मयोगी सदा संन्यासी ही समझने योग्य है, क्योंकि राग-द्वेषादि द्वन्द्वों से रहित पुरुष सुखपूर्वक संसारबन्धन से मुक्त हो जाता है |(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

सांख्योगौ पृथग्बालाः प्रवदन्ति न पण्डिताः।
एकमप्यास्थितः सम्यगुभयोर्विन्द  े फलम्।।4।।

उपर्युक्त संन्यास और कर्मयोग को मूर्ख लोग पृथक-पृथक फल देने वाले कहते हैं न कि पण्डितजन, क्योंकि दोनों में से एक में भी सम्यक प्रकार से स्थित पुरुष दोनों के फलस्वरूप परमात्मा को प्राप्त होता है |(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

यत्सांख्यैः प्राप्यते स्थानं तद्योगैरपि गम्यते।
एकं सांख्यं य योगं च यः पश्यति स पश्यति।।5।।

ज्ञानयोगियों द्वारा जो परम धाम प्राप्त किया जाता है, कर्मयोगियों द्वारा भी वही प्राप्त किया जाता है इसलिए जो पुरुष ज्ञानयोग और कर्मयोग को फलरूप में एक देखता है, वही यथार्थ देखता है |(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

संन्यासस्तु महाबाहो दुःखमाप्तुमयोगतः  
योगयुक्तो मुनिर्ब्रह्म नचिरेणाधिगच्छति।  6।।

परन्तु हे अर्जुन ! कर्मयोग के बिना होने वाले संन्यास अर्थात् मन, इन्द्रिय और शरीर द्वारा होने वाले सम्पूर्ण कर्मों में कर्तापन का त्याग प्राप्त होना कठिन है और भगवत्स्वरूप को मनन करने वाला कर्मयोगी परब्रह्म परमात्मा को शीघ्र ही प्राप्त हो जाता है |(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

योगयुक्तो विशुद्धात्मा विजितात्मा जितेन्द्रियः।
सर्वभूतात्मभूतात  मा कुर्वन्नपि न लिप्यते।।7।।

जिसका मन अपने वश में है, जो जितेन्द्रिय और विशुद्ध अन्तःकरण वाला तथा सम्पूर्ण प्राणियों का आत्मरूप परमात्म ही जिसका आत्मा है, ऐसा कर्मयोगी कर्म करता हुआ भी लिप्त नहीं होता |(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

नैव किंचित्करोमीति युक्तो मन्येत तत्त्ववित्।
पश्यञ्शृण्वन्स्प  शञ्जिघ्रन्नश्नन्  च्छन्स्वपञ्श्वसन  ्।।8।।
प्रलयपन्विसृजन्ग  हणन्नुन्मिषन्निम  षन्नपि।
इन्द्रियाणीन्द्र  यार्थेषु वर्तन्त इति धारयन्।।9।।

तत्त्व को जानने वाला सांख्ययोगी तो देखता हुआ, सुनता हुआ, स्पर्श करता हुआ, सूँघता हुआ, भोजन करता हुआ, गमन करता हुआ, सोता हुआ, श्वास लेता हुआ, बोलता हुआ, त्यागता हुआ, ग्रहण करता हुआ तथा आँखों को खोलता और मूँदता हुआ भी, सब इन्द्रियाँ अपने-अपने अर्थों में बरत रहीं हैं – इस प्रकार समझकर निःसंदेह ऐसा माने कि मैं कुछ भी नहीं करता हूँ |

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मण्याधाय कर्माणि सङ्गं त्यक्तवा करोति यः।
लिप्यते न स पापेन पद्मपत्र मिवाम्भसा।।10।।

जो पुरुष सब कर्मों को परमात्मा में अर्पण करके और आसक्ति को त्यागकर कर्म करता है, वह पुरुष जल से कमल के पत्ते की भाँति पाप से लिप्त नहीं होता |(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

कायेन मनसा बुद्धया केवलैरिन्द्रियैर  ि।
योगिनः कर्म कुर्वन्ति सङ्गं त्यक्तवात्मशुद्ध  े।।11।।

कर्मयोगी ममत्वबुद्धिरहित केवल इन्द्रिय, मन, बुद्धि और शरीर द्वारा भी आसक्ति को त्यागकर अन्तःकरण की शुद्धि के लिए कर्म करते हैं |(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

युक्तः कर्मफलं त्यक्तवा शान्तिमाप्नोति नैष्ठिकीम्।
अयुक्तः कामकारेण फले सक्तो निबध्यते।।12।।

कर्मयोगी कर्मों के फल का त्याग करके भगवत्प्राप्तिरूप शान्ति को प्राप्त होता है और सकाम पुरुष कामना की प्रेरणा से फल में आसक्त होकर बँधता है |

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वकर्माणि मनसा संन्यस्यास्ते सुखं वशी।
नवद्वारे पुरे देही नैव कुर्वन्न कारयन्।।13।।

अन्तःकरण जिसके वश में है ऐसा सांख्ययोग का आचरण करने वाला पुरुष न करता हुआ और न करवाता हुआ ही नवद्वारों वाले शरीर रूपी घर में सब कर्मों का मन से त्याग कर आनन्दपूर्वक सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा के स्वरूप में स्थित रहता है |(13)

----------


## ravi chacha

न कर्तृत्वं न कर्माणि लोकस्य सृजति प्रभुः।
न कर्मफलसंयोगं स्वभावस्तु प्रवर्तते।।14।।

परमेश्वर मनुष्यों के न तो कर्तापन की, न कर्मों की और न कर्मफल के संयोग की रचना करते हैं, किन्तु स्वभाव ही बरत रहा है |(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

नादत्ते कस्यचित्पापं न चैव सुकृतं विभुः।
अज्ञानेनावृत्तं ज्ञानं तेन मुह्यन्ति जन्तवः।।15।।

सर्वव्यापी परमेश्वर भी न किसी के पापकर्म को और न किसी के शुभ कर्म को ही ग्रहण करता है, किन्तु अज्ञान के द्वारा ज्ञान ढका हुआ है, उसी से सब अज्ञानी मनुष्य मोहित हो रहे हैं |(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञानेन तु तदज्ञानं येषां नाशितमात्मनः।
तेषामादित्यवज्ज्  ानं प्रकाशयति तत्परम्।।16।।

परन्तु जिनका वह अज्ञान परमात्मा के तत्त्वज्ञान द्वारा नष्ट कर दिया गया है, उनका वह ज्ञान सूर्य के सदृश उस सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा को प्रकाशित कर देता है |(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

तद् बुद्धयस्तदात्मान  ्तन्निष्ठास्तत्प  ायणाः।
गच्छन्त्यपुनरावृ  ्तिं ज्ञाननिर्धूतकल्म  ाः।।17।।

जिनका मन तद्रूप हो रहा है, जिनकी बुद्धि तद्रूप हो रही है और सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा में ही जिनकी निरन्तर एकीभाव से स्थिति है, ऐसे तत्परायण पुरुष ज्ञान के द्वारा पापरहित होकर अपुनरावृत्ति को अर्थात् परम गति को प्राप्त होते हैं |(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

विद्याविनयसंपन्न   ब्राह्मणे गवि हस्तिनी।
शुनि चैव श्वपाके च पण्डिताः समदर्शिनः।।18।।

वे ज्ञानीजन विद्या और विनययुक्त ब्राह्मण में तथा गौ, हाथी, कुत्ते और चाण्डाल में भी समदर्शी होते हैं |(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

इहैव तैर्जितः सर्गो येषां साम्ये स्थितं मनः।
निर्दोषं हि समं ब्रह्म तस्माद् ब्रह्मणि ते स्थिताः।।19।।

जिनका मन समभाव में स्थित है, उनके द्वारा इस जीवित अवस्था में ही सम्पूर्ण संसार जीत लिया गया है, क्योंकि सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा निर्दोष और सम है, इससे वे सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा में ही स्थित है |(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

न प्रहृष्येत्प्रिय   प्राप्य नोद्विजेत्प्राप्   चाप्रियम्।
स्थिरबुद्धिरसंमू  ो ब्रह्मविद् ब्रह्मणि स्थितः।।20।।

जो पुरुष प्रिय को प्राप्त होकर हर्षित नहीं हो और अप्रिय को प्राप्त होकर उद्विग्न न हो, वह स्थिरबुद्धि, संशय रहित, ब्रह्मवेत्ता पुरुष सच्चिदानन्दघन परब्रह्म परमात्मा में एकीभाव से नित्य स्थित है |(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

बाह्यस्पर्शेष्वस  ्तात्मा विन्दत्यात्मनि यत्सुखम्।
स ब्रह्मयोगयुक्तात  मा सुखमक्षयमश्नुते।  21।।

बाहर के विषयों में आसक्तिरहित अन्तःकरण वाला साधक आत्मा में स्थित जो ध्यानजनित सात्त्विक आनन्द है, उसको प्राप्त होता है | तदनन्तर वह सच्चिदानंदघन परब्रह्म परमात्मा के ध्यानरूप योग में अभिन्नभाव से स्थित पुरुष अक्षय आनन्द का अनुभव करता है |(21)

----------


## ravi chacha

ये हि संस्पर्शजा भोगा दुःखयोनय एव ते।
आद्यन्तवन्तः कौन्तेय न तेषु रमते बुधः।।22।।

जो ये इन्द्रिय तथा विषयों के संयोग से उत्पन्न होने वाले सब भोग हैं, यद्यपि विषयी पुरुषों को सुखरूप भासते हैं तो भी दुःख के ही हेतु हैं और आदि-अन्तवाले अर्थात् अनित्य हैं | इसलिए हे अर्जुन ! बुद्धिमान विवेकी पुरुष उनमें नहीं रमता |(22)

----------


## ravi chacha

शक्नोतीहैव यः सोढुं प्राक्शरीरविमोक्  णात्।
कामक्रोधोद् भवं वेगं स युक्तः स सुखी नरः।।23।।

जो साधक इस मनुष्य शरीर में, शरीर का नाश होने से पहले-पहले ही काम-क्रोध से उत्पन्न होने वाले वेग को सहन करने में समर्थ हो जाता है, वही पुरुष योगी है और वही सुखी है |(23)

----------


## ravi chacha

योऽन्तःसुखोऽन्तर  रामस्तथान्तर्ज्य  तिरेव यः।
स योगी ब्रह्मनिर्वाणं ब्रह्मभूतोऽधिगच्  ति।।24।।

जो पुरुष अन्तरात्मा में ही सुख वाला है, आत्मा में ही रमण करने वाला है तथा जो आत्मा में ही ज्ञानवाला है, वह सच्चिदानन्दघन परब्रह्म परमात्मा के साथ एकीभाव को प्राप्त सांख्योगी शान्त ब्रह्म को प्राप्त होता है |(24)

----------


## ravi chacha

लभन्ते ब्रह्मनिर्वाणमृष  ः क्षीणकल्मषाः।
छिन्नद्वैधा यतात्मानः सर्वभूतहिते रताः।।25।।

जिनके सब पाप नष्ट हो गये हैं, जिनके सब संशय ज्ञान के द्वारा निवृत्त हो गये हैं, जो सम्पूर्ण प्राणियों के हित में रत हैं और जिनका जीता हुआ मन निश्चलभाव से परमात्मा में स्थित हैं, वे ब्रह्मवेत्ता पुरुष शान्त ब्रह्म को प्राप्त होते हैं |(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

कामक्रोधवियुक्ता  ां यतीनां यतचेतसाम्।
अभितो ब्रह्मनिर्वाणं वर्तते विदितात्मनाम्।।26।  ।

काम क्रोध से रहित, जीते हुए चित्तवाले, परब्रह्म परमात्मा का साक्षात्कार किये हुए ज्ञानी पुरुषों के लिए सब ओर से शान्त परब्रह्म परमात्मा ही परिपूर्ण हैं |(26)

----------


## ravi chacha

स्पर्शान्कृत्वा बहिर्बाह्यांश्चक  षुश्चैवान्तरे भ्रुवोः।
प्राणापानौ समौ कृत्वा नासाभ्यन्तरचारिण  ।।27।।
यतेन्द्रियमनोबुद  धिर्मुनिर्मोक्षप  ायणः।
विगतेच्छाभयक्रोध   यः सदा मुक्त एव सः।।28।।

बाहर के विषय भोगों को न चिन्तन करता हुआ बाहर ही निकालकर और नेत्रों की दृष्टि को भृकुटी के बीच में स्थित करके तथा नासिका में विचरने वाले प्राण और अपान वायु को सम करके, जिसकी इन्द्रियाँ, मन और बुद्धि जीती हुई हैं, ऐसा जो मोक्षपरायण मुनि इच्छा, भय और क्रोध से रहित हो गया है, वह सदा मुक्त ही है |(27,28)

----------


## ravi chacha

भोक्तारं यज्ञतपसां सर्वलोकमहेश्वरम्  
सुहृदं सर्वभूतानां ज्ञात्वा मां शान्तिमृच्छति।।29।  ।

मेरा भक्त मुझको सब यज्ञ और तपों का भोगने वाला, सम्पूर्ण लोकों के ईश्वरों का भी ईश्वर तथा सम्पूर्ण भूत-प्राणियों का सुहृद् अर्थात् स्वार्थरहित दयालु और प्रेमी, ऐसा तत्त्व से जानकर शान्ति को प्राप्त होता है |(29)

----------


## ravi chacha

छठे अध्याय का माहात्म्य
श्री भगवान कहते हैं – सुमुखि ! अब मैं छठे अध्याय का माहात्म्य बतलाता हूँ, जिसे सुनने वाले मनुष्यों के लिए मुक्ति करतलगत हो जाती है | गोदावरी नदी के तट पर प्रतिष्ठानपुर (पैठण) नामक एक विशाल नगर है, जहाँ मैं पिप्लेश के नाम से विख्यात होकर रहता हूँ | उस नगर में जानश्रुति नामक एक राजा रहते थे, जो भूमण्डल की प्रजा को अत्यन्त प्रिये थे |

----------


## ravi chacha

उनका प्रताप मार्तण्ड-मण्डल के प्रचण्ड तेज के समान जान पड़ता था | प्रतिदिन होने वाले उनके यज्ञ के धुएँ से नन्दनवन के कल्पवृक्ष इस प्रकार काले पड़ गये थे, मानो राजा की असाधारण दानशीलता देखकर वे लज्जित हो गये हों | उनके यज्ञ में प्राप्त पुरोडाश के रसास्वादन में सदा आसक्त होने के कारण देवता लोग कभी प्रतिष्ठानपुर को छोड़कर बाहर नहीं जाते थे | उनके दान के समय छोड़े हुए जल की धारा, प्रतापरूपी तेज और यज्ञ के धूमों से पुष्ट होकर मेघ ठीक समय पर वर्षा करते थे |

----------


## ravi chacha

उस राजा के शासन काल में ईतियों (खेती में होने वाले छः प्रकार के उपद्रवों) के लिए कहीं थोड़ा भी स्थान नहीं मिलता था और अच्छी नीतियों का सर्वत्र प्रसार होता था | वे बावली, कुएँ और पोखरे खुदवाने के बहाने मानो प्रतिदिन पृथ्वी के भीतर की निधियों का अवलोकन करते थे | एक समय राजा के दान, तप, यज्ञ और प्रजापालन से संतुष्ट होकर स्वर्ग के देवता उन्हें वर देने के लिए आये | वे कमलनाल के समान उज्जवल हंसों का रूप धारण कर अपनी पँख हिलाते हुए आकाशमार्ग से चलने लगे | बड़ी उतावली के साथ उड़ते हुए वे सभी हंस परस्पर बातचीत भी करते जाते थे |

----------


## ravi chacha

उनमें से भद्राश्व आदि दो-तीन हंस वेग से उड़कर आगे निकल गये | तब पीछेवाले हंसों ने आगे जाने वालों को सम्बोधित करके कहाः "अरे भाई भद्राश्व ! तुमलोग वेग से चलकर आगे क्यों हो गये? यह मार्ग बड़ा दुर्गम है | इसमें हम सबको साथ मिलकर चलना चाहिए | क्या तुम्हे दिखाई नहीं देता, यह सामने ही पुण्यमूर्ति महाराज जानश्रुति का तेजपुंज अत्यन्त स्पष्ट रूप से प्रकाशमान हो रहा है? (उस तेज से भस्म होने की आशंका है, अतः सावधान होकर चलना चाहिए |)"
पीछेवाले हंसों के ये वचन सुनकर आगेवाले हंस हँस पड़े और उच्च स्वर से उनकी बातों की अवहेलना करते हुए बोलेः "अरे भाई ! क्या इस राजा जानश्रुति का तेज ब्रह्मवादी महात्मा रैक्व के तेज से भी अधिक तीव्र है?"

----------


## ravi chacha

हंसों की ये बातें सुनकर राजा जानश्रुति अपने ऊँचे महल की छत से उतर गये और सुखपूर्वक आसन पर विराजमान हो अपने सारथि को बुलाकर बोलेः "जाओ, महात्मा रैक्व को यहाँ ले आओ |" राजा का यह अमृत के समान वचन सुनकर मह नामक सारथि प्रसन्नता प्रकट करता हुआ नगर से बाहर निकला | सबसे पहले उसने मुक्तिदायिनी काशीपुरी की यात्रा की, जहाँ जगत के स्वामी भगवान विश्वनाथ मनुष्यों को उपदेश दिया करते हैं | उसके बाद वह गया क्षेत्र में पहुँचा, जहाँ प्रफुल्ल नेत्रोंवाले भगवान गदाधर सम्पूर्ण लोकों का उद्धार करने के लिए निवास करते हैं |

----------


## ravi chacha

तदनन्तर नाना तीर्थों में भ्रमण करता हुआ सारथि पापनाशिनी मथुरापुरी में गया | यह भगवान श्री कृष्ण का आदि स्थान है, जो परम महान तथा मोक्ष प्रदान कराने वाला है | वेद और शास्त्रों में वह तीर्थ त्रिभुवनपति भगवान गोविन्द के अवतारस्थान के नाम से प्रसिद्ध है | नाना देवता और ब्रह्मर्षि उसका सेवन करते हैं | मथुरा नगर कालिन्दी (यमुना) के किनारे शोभा पाता है | उसकी आकृति अर्द्धचन्द्र के समान प्रतीत होती है |

----------


## ravi chacha

वह सब तीर्थों के निवास से परिपूर्ण है | परम आनन्द प्रदान करने के कारण सुन्दर प्रतीत होता है | गोवर्धन पर्वत होने से मथुरामण्डल की शोभा और भी बढ़ गयी है | वह पवित्र वृक्षों और लताओं से आवृत्त है | उसमें बारह वन हैं | वह परम पुण्यमय था सबको विश्राम देने वाले श्रुतियों के सारभूत भगवान श्रीकृष्ण की आधारभूमि है |

----------


## ravi chacha

तत्पश्चात मथुरा से पश्चिम और उत्तर दिशा की ओर बहुत दूर तक जाने पर सारथि को काश्मीर नामक नगर दिखाई दिया, जहाँ शंख के समान उज्जवल गगनचुम्बी महलों की पंक्तियाँ भगवान शंकर के अट्टहास की शोभा पाती हैं, जहाँ ब्राह्मणों के शास्त्रीय आलाप सुनकर मूक मनुष्य भी सुन्दर वाणी और पर्दों का उच्चारण करते हुए देवता के समान हो जाते हैं, जहाँ निरन्तर होने वाले यज्ञधूम से व्याप्त होने के कारण आकाश-मंडल मेघों से धुलते रहने पर भी अपनी कालिमा नहीं छोड़ते, जहाँ उपाध्याय के पास आकर छात्र जन्मकालीन अभ्यास से ही सम्पूर्ण कलाएँ स्वतः पढ़ लेते हैं तथा जहाँ

----------


## ravi chacha

मणिकेश्वर नाम से प्रसिद्ध भगवान चन्द्रशेखर देहधारियों को वरदान देने के लिए नित्य निवास करते हैं | काश्मीर के राजा मणिकेश्वर ने दिग्विजय में समस्त राजाओं को जीतकर भगवान शिव का पूजन किया था, तभी से उनका नाम मणिकेश्वर हो गया था | उन्हीं के मन्दिर के दरवाजे पर महात्मा रैक्व एक छोटी सी गाड़ी पर बैठे अपने अंगों को खुजलाते हुए वृक्ष की छाया का सेवन कर रहे थे | इसी अवस्था में सारथि ने उन्हें देखा | राजा के बताये हुए भिन्न-भिन्न चिह्नों से उसने शीघ्र ही रैक्व को पहचान लिया और उनके चरणों में प्रणाम करके कहाः "ब्रह्मण ! आप किस स्थान पर रहते हैं? आपका पूरा नाम क्या है? आप तो सदा स्वच्छंद विचरने वाले हैं, फिर यहाँ किसलिए ठहरे हैं? इस समय आपका क्या करने का विचार है?"

----------


## ravi chacha

सारथि के ये वचन सुनकर परमानन्द में निमग्न महात्मा रैक्व ने कुछ सोचकर उससे कहाः "यद्यपि हम पूर्णकाम हैं – हमें किसी वस्तु की आवश्यकता नहीं है, तथापि कोई भी हमारी मनोवृत्ति के अनुसार परिचर्या कर सकता है |" रैक्व के हार्दिक अभिप्राय को आदपपूर्वक ग्रहण करके सारथि धीरे-से राजा के पास चल दिया | वहाँ पहुँचकर राजा को प्रणाम करके उसने हाथ जोड़कर सारा समाचार निवदेन किया | उस समय स्वामी के दर्शन से उसके मन में बड़ी प्रसन्नता थी | सारथि के वचन सुनकर राजा के नेत्र आश्चर्य से चकित हो उठे | उनके हृदय में रैक्व का सत्कार करने की श्रद्धा जागृत हुई |

----------


## ravi chacha

उन्होंने दो खच्चरियों से जुती हुई गाड़ी लेकर यात्रा की | साथ ही मोती के हार, अच्छे-अच्छे वस्त्र और एक सहस्र गौएँ भी ले लीं | काश्मीर-मण्डल में महात्मा रैक्व जहाँ रहते थे उस स्थान पर पहुँच कर राजा ने सारी वस्तुएँ उनके आगे निवेदन कर दीं और पृथ्वी पर पड़कर साष्टांग प्रणाम किया | महात्मा रैक्व अत्यन्त भक्ति के साथ चरणों में पड़े हुए राजा जानश्रुति पर कुपित हो उठे और बोलेः "रे शूद्र

----------


## ravi chacha

! तू दुष्ट राजा है | क्या तू मेरा वृत्तान्त नहीं जानता? यह खच्चरियों से जुती हुई अपनी ऊँची गाड़ी ले जा | ये वस्त्र, ये मोतियों के हार और ये दूध देने वाली गौएँ भी स्वयं ही ले जा |" इस तरह आज्ञा देकर रैक्व ने राजा के मन में भय उत्पन्न कर दिया | तब राजा ने शाप के भय से महात्मा रैक्व के दोनों चरण पकड़ लिए और भक्तिपूर्वक कहाः "ब्रह्मण ! मुझ पर प्रसन्न होइये | भगवन ! आपमें यह अदभत माहात्म्य कैसे आया? प्रसन्न होकर मुझे ठीक-ठीक बताइये |"

----------


## ravi chacha

रैक्व ने कहाः राजन ! मैं प्रतिदिन गीता के छठे अध्याय का जप करता हूँ, इसी से मेरी तेजोराशि देवताओं के लिए भी दुःसह है |
तदनन्तर परम बुद्धिमान राजा जानश्रुति ने यत्नपूर्वक महात्मा रैक्व से गीता के छठे अध्याय का अभ्यास किया | इससे उन्हें मोक्ष की प्राप्ति हुई | रैक्व पूर्ववत् मोक्षदायक गीता के छठे अध्याय का जप जारी रखते हुए भगवान मणिकेश्वर के समीप आनन्दमग्न हो रहने लगे | हंस का रूप धारण करके वरदान देने के लिए आये हुए देवता भी विस्मित होकर स्वेच्छानुसार चले गये | जो मनुष्य सदा इस एक ही अध्याय का जप करता है, वह भी भगवान विष्णु के स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है – इसमें तनिक भी सन्देह नहीं है |

----------


## ravi chacha

छठा अध्यायः आत्मसंयमयोग

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री भगवान कहते हैं – सुमुखि ! अब मैं छठे अध्याय का माहात्म्य बतलाता हूँ, जिसे सुनने वाले मनुष्यों के लिए मुक्ति करतलगत हो जाती है | गोदावरी नदी के तट पर प्रतिष्ठानपुर (पैठण) नामक एक विशाल नगर है, जहाँ मैं पिप्लेश के नाम से विख्यात होकर रहता हूँ | उस नगर में जानश्रुति नामक एक राजा रहते थे, जो भूमण्डल की प्रजा को अत्यन्त प्रिये थे | उनका प्रताप मार्तण्ड-मण्डल के प्रचण्ड तेज के समान जान पड़ता था |

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रतिदिन होने वाले उनके यज्ञ के धुएँ से नन्दनवन के कल्पवृक्ष इस प्रकार काले पड़ गये थे, मानो राजा की असाधारण दानशीलता देखकर वे लज्जित हो गये हों | उनके यज्ञ में प्राप्त पुरोडाश के रसास्वादन में सदा आसक्त होने के कारण देवता लोग कभी प्रतिष्ठानपुर को छोड़कर बाहर नहीं जाते थे | उनके दान के समय छोड़े हुए जल की धारा, प्रतापरूपी तेज और यज्ञ के धूमों से पुष्ट होकर मेघ ठीक समय पर वर्षा करते थे | उस राजा के शासन काल में ईतियों (खेती में होने वाले छः प्रकार के उपद्रवों)

----------


## ravi chacha

के लिए कहीं थोड़ा भी स्थान नहीं मिलता था और अच्छी नीतियों का सर्वत्र प्रसार होता था | वे बावली, कुएँ और पोखरे खुदवाने के बहाने मानो प्रतिदिन पृथ्वी के भीतर की निधियों का अवलोकन करते थे | एक समय राजा के दान, तप, यज्ञ और प्रजापालन से संतुष्ट होकर स्वर्ग के देवता उन्हें वर देने के लिए आये | वे कमलनाल के समान उज्जवल हंसों का रूप धारण कर अपनी पँख हिलाते हुए आकाशमार्ग से चलने लगे |

----------


## ravi chacha

बड़ी उतावली के साथ उड़ते हुए वे सभी हंस परस्पर बातचीत भी करते जाते थे | उनमें से भद्राश्व आदि दो-तीन हंस वेग से उड़कर आगे निकल गये | तब पीछेवाले हंसों ने आगे जाने वालों को सम्बोधित करके कहाः "अरे भाई भद्राश्व ! तुमलोग वेग से चलकर आगे क्यों हो गये? यह मार्ग बड़ा दुर्गम है | इसमें हम सबको साथ मिलकर चलना चाहिए | क्या तुम्हे दिखाई नहीं देता, यह सामने ही पुण्यमूर्ति महाराज जानश्रुति का तेजपुंज अत्यन्त स्पष्ट रूप से प्रकाशमान हो रहा है? (उस तेज से भस्म होने की आशंका है, अतः सावधान होकर चलना चाहिए |)"

----------


## ravi chacha

पीछेवाले हंसों के ये वचन सुनकर आगेवाले हंस हँस पड़े और उच्च स्वर से उनकी बातों की अवहेलना करते हुए बोलेः "अरे भाई ! क्या इस राजा जानश्रुति का तेज ब्रह्मवादी महात्मा रैक्व के तेज से भी अधिक तीव्र है?"

----------


## ravi chacha

हंसों की ये बातें सुनकर राजा जानश्रुति अपने ऊँचे महल की छत से उतर गये और सुखपूर्वक आसन पर विराजमान हो अपने सारथि को बुलाकर बोलेः "जाओ, महात्मा रैक्व को यहाँ ले आओ |" राजा का यह अमृत के समान वचन सुनकर मह नामक सारथि प्रसन्नता प्रकट करता हुआ नगर से बाहर निकला | सबसे पहले उसने मुक्तिदायिनी काशीपुरी की यात्रा की, जहाँ जगत के स्वामी भगवान विश्वनाथ मनुष्यों को उपदेश दिया करते हैं |

----------


## ravi chacha

उसके बाद वह गया क्षेत्र में पहुँचा, जहाँ प्रफुल्ल नेत्रोंवाले भगवान गदाधर सम्पूर्ण लोकों का उद्धार करने के लिए निवास करते हैं | तदनन्तर नाना तीर्थों में भ्रमण करता हुआ सारथि पापनाशिनी मथुरापुरी में गया | यह भगवान श्री कृष्ण का आदि स्थान है, जो परम महान तथा मोक्ष प्रदान कराने वाला है | वेद और शास्त्रों में वह तीर्थ त्रिभुवनपति भगवान गोविन्द के अवतारस्थान के नाम से प्रसिद्ध है | नाना देवता और ब्रह्मर्षि उसका सेवन करते हैं |

----------


## ravi chacha

मथुरा नगर कालिन्दी (यमुना) के किनारे शोभा पाता है | उसकी आकृति अर्द्धचन्द्र के समान प्रतीत होती है | वह सब तीर्थों के निवास से परिपूर्ण है | परम आनन्द प्रदान करने के कारण सुन्दर प्रतीत होता है | गोवर्धन पर्वत होने से मथुरामण्डल की शोभा और भी बढ़ गयी है | वह पवित्र वृक्षों और लताओं से आवृत्त है | उसमें बारह वन हैं | वह परम पुण्यमय था सबको विश्राम देने वाले श्रुतियों के सारभूत भगवान श्रीकृष्ण की आधारभूमि है |

----------


## ravi chacha

तत्पश्चात मथुरा से पश्चिम और उत्तर दिशा की ओर बहुत दूर तक जाने पर सारथि को काश्मीर नामक नगर दिखाई दिया, जहाँ शंख के समान उज्जवल गगनचुम्बी महलों की पंक्तियाँ भगवान शंकर के अट्टहास की शोभा पाती हैं, जहाँ ब्राह्मणों के शास्त्रीय आलाप सुनकर मूक मनुष्य भी सुन्दर वाणी और पर्दों का उच्चारण करते हुए देवता के समान हो जाते हैं,

----------


## ravi chacha

जहाँ निरन्तर होने वाले यज्ञधूम से व्याप्त होने के कारण आकाश-मंडल मेघों से धुलते रहने पर भी अपनी कालिमा नहीं छोड़ते, जहाँ उपाध्याय के पास आकर छात्र जन्मकालीन अभ्यास से ही सम्पूर्ण कलाएँ स्वतः पढ़ लेते हैं तथा जहाँ मणिकेश्वर नाम से प्रसिद्ध भगवान चन्द्रशेखर देहधारियों को वरदान देने के लिए नित्य निवास करते हैं | काश्मीर के राजा मणिकेश्वर ने दिग्विजय में समस्त राजाओं को जीतकर भगवान शिव का पूजन किया था, तभी से उनका नाम मणिकेश्वर हो गया था |

----------


## ravi chacha

उन्हीं के मन्दिर के दरवाजे पर महात्मा रैक्व एक छोटी सी गाड़ी पर बैठे अपने अंगों को खुजलाते हुए वृक्ष की छाया का सेवन कर रहे थे | इसी अवस्था में सारथि ने उन्हें देखा | राजा के बताये हुए भिन्न-भिन्न चिह्नों से उसने शीघ्र ही रैक्व को पहचान लिया और उनके चरणों में प्रणाम करके कहाः "ब्रह्मण ! आप किस स्थान पर रहते हैं? आपका पूरा नाम क्या है? आप तो सदा स्वच्छंद विचरने वाले हैं, फिर यहाँ किसलिए ठहरे हैं? इस समय आपका क्या करने का विचार है?"

----------


## ravi chacha

सारथि के ये वचन सुनकर परमानन्द में निमग्न महात्मा रैक्व ने कुछ सोचकर उससे कहाः "यद्यपि हम पूर्णकाम हैं – हमें किसी वस्तु की आवश्यकता नहीं है, तथापि कोई भी हमारी मनोवृत्ति के अनुसार परिचर्या कर सकता है |" रैक्व के हार्दिक अभिप्राय को आदपपूर्वक ग्रहण करके सारथि धीरे-से राजा के पास चल दिया | वहाँ पहुँचकर राजा को प्रणाम करके उसने हाथ जोड़कर सारा समाचार निवदेन किया | उस समय स्वामी के दर्शन से उसके मन में बड़ी प्रसन्नता थी |

----------


## ravi chacha

सारथि के वचन सुनकर राजा के नेत्र आश्चर्य से चकित हो उठे | उनके हृदय में रैक्व का सत्कार करने की श्रद्धा जागृत हुई | उन्होंने दो खच्चरियों से जुती हुई गाड़ी लेकर यात्रा की | साथ ही मोती के हार, अच्छे-अच्छे वस्त्र और एक सहस्र गौएँ भी ले लीं | काश्मीर-मण्डल में महात्मा रैक्व जहाँ रहते थे उस स्थान पर पहुँच कर राजा ने सारी वस्तुएँ उनके आगे निवेदन कर दीं और पृथ्वी पर पड़कर साष्टांग प्रणाम किया | महात्मा रैक्व अत्यन्त भक्ति के साथ चरणों में पड़े हुए राजा जानश्रुति पर कुपित हो उठे और बोलेः "रे शूद्र ! तू दुष्ट राजा है | क्या तू मेरा वृत्तान्त नहीं जानता?

----------


## ravi chacha

यह खच्चरियों से जुती हुई अपनी ऊँची गाड़ी ले जा | ये वस्त्र, ये मोतियों के हार और ये दूध देने वाली गौएँ भी स्वयं ही ले जा |" इस तरह आज्ञा देकर रैक्व ने राजा के मन में भय उत्पन्न कर दिया | तब राजा ने शाप के भय से महात्मा रैक्व के दोनों चरण पकड़ लिए और भक्तिपूर्वक कहाः "ब्रह्मण ! मुझ पर प्रसन्न होइये | भगवन ! आपमें यह अदभत माहात्म्य कैसे आया? प्रसन्न होकर मुझे ठीक-ठीक बताइये |"

----------


## ravi chacha

रैक्व ने कहाः राजन ! मैं प्रतिदिन गीता के छठे अध्याय का जप करता हूँ, इसी से मेरी तेजोराशि देवताओं के लिए भी दुःसह है |
तदनन्तर परम बुद्धिमान राजा जानश्रुति ने यत्नपूर्वक महात्मा रैक्व से गीता के छठे अध्याय का अभ्यास किया | इससे उन्हें मोक्ष की प्राप्ति हुई | रैक्व पूर्ववत् मोक्षदायक गीता के छठे अध्याय का जप जारी रखते हुए भगवान मणिकेश्वर के समीप आनन्दमग्न हो रहने लगे | हंस का रूप धारण करके वरदान देने के लिए आये हुए देवता भी विस्मित होकर स्वेच्छानुसार चले गये | जो मनुष्य सदा इस एक ही अध्याय का जप करता है, वह भी भगवान विष्णु के स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है – इसमें तनिक भी सन्देह नहीं है |

----------


## ravi chacha

छठा अध्यायः आत्मसंयमयोग
पाँचवें अध्याय के आरम्भ में अर्जुन ने भगवान से "कर्मसंन्यास" (सांख्य योग) तथा कर्मयोग इन दोनों में से कौन सा साधन निश्चितरूप से कल्याणकारी है यह जानने की प्रार्थना की | तब भगवान ने दोनों साधनों को कल्याणकारी बताया और फल में दोनों समान हैं फिर भी साधन में सुगमता होने से कर्मसंन्यास की अपेक्षा कर्मयोग की श्रेष्ठता सिद्ध की है | बाद में उन दोनों साधनों का स्वरूप, उनकी विधि और उनका फल अच्छी तरह से समझाया | इसके उपरांत उन दोनों के लिए अति उपयोगी और मुख्य उपाय समझकर संक्षेप में ध्यानयोग का भी वर्णन किया, लेकिन उन दोनों में से कौन-सा साधन करना यह बात अर्जुन स्पष्ट रूप से नहीं समझ पाया और ध्यानयोग का अंगसहित विस्तृत वर्णन करने के लिए छठे अध्याय का आरम्भ करते हैं | प्रथम भक्तियुक्त कर्मयोग में प्रवृत्त करने के लिए भगवान श्रीकृष्ण कर्मयोग की प्रशंसा करते हैं |

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ षष्टोऽध्यायः ।।

श्रीभगवानुवाच
अनाश्रितः कर्मफलं कार्यं कर्म करोति यः।
स संन्यासी च योगी च न निरग्निर्न चाक्रियः।।1।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः जो पुरुष कर्मफल का आश्रय न लेकर करने योग्य कर्म करता है, वह संन्यासी तथा योगी है और केवल अग्नि का त्याग करने वाला संन्यासी नहीं है तथा केवल क्रियाओं का त्याग करने वाला योगी नहीं है |(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

यं संन्यासमिति प्राहुर्योगं तं विद्धि पाण्डव।
न ह्यसंन्यस्तसंकल्  ो योगी भवति कश्चन।।2।।

हे अर्जुन ! जिसको संन्यास ऐसा कहते हैं, उसी को तू योग जान, क्योंकि संकल्पों का त्याग न करने वाला कोई भी पुरुष योगी नहीं होता |(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

आरुरुक्षोर्मुनेर  योगं कर्म कारणमुच्यते।
योगारूढस्य तस्यैव शमः कारणमुच्यते।।3।।

योग में आरूढ़ होने की इच्छावाले मननशील पुरुष के लिए योग की प्राप्ति में निष्कामभाव से कर्म करना ही हेतु कहा जाता है और योगारूढ़ हो जाने पर उस योगारूढ़ पुरुष का जो सर्वसंकल्पों का अभाव है, वही कल्याण में हेतु कहा जाता है |(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदा हि नेन्द्रियार्थेषु न कर्मस्वनुषज्जते।
सर्वसंकल्पसंन्या  ी योगारूढस्तदोच्यत  ।।4।।

जिस काल में न तो इन्द्रियों के भोगों में और न कर्मों में ही आसक्त होता है, उस काल में सर्वसंकल्पों का त्यागी पुरुष योगारूढ़ कहा जाता है |(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

उद्धरेदात्मनात्म  नं नात्मानमवसादयेत्  
आत्मैव ह्यात्मनो बन्धुरात्मैव रिपुरात्मनः।।5।।

अपने द्वारा अपना संसार-समुद्र से उद्धार करें और अपने को अधोगति में न डालें, क्योंकि यह मनुष्य, आप ही तो अपना मित्र है और आप ही अपना शत्रु है |(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

बन्धुरात्मात्मनस  तस्य येनात्मैवात्मना जितः।
अनात्मनस्तु शत्रुत्वे वर्तेतात्मैव शत्रुवत्।।6।।

जिस जीवात्मा द्वारा मन और इन्द्रियों सहित शरीर जीता हुआ है, उस जीवात्मा का तो वह आप ही मित्र है और जिसके द्वारा मन तथा इन्द्रियों सहित शरीर नहीं जीता गया है, उसके लिए वह आप ही शत्रु के सदृश शत्रुता में बरतता है |(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

जितात्मनः प्रशान्तस्य परमात्मा समाहितः।
शीतोष्णसुखदुःखेष   तथा मानापमानयोः।।7।।

सर्दी-गर्मी और सुख-दुःख आदि में तथा मान और अपमान में जिसके अन्तःकरण की वृत्तियाँ भली भाँति शांत हैं, ऐसे स्वाधीन आत्मावाले पुरुष के ज्ञान में सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा, सम्यक् प्रकार से ही स्थित है अर्थात् उसके ज्ञान में परमात्मा के सिवा अन्य कुछ है ही नहीं |(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञानविज्ञानतृप्  ात्मा कूटस्थो विजितेन्द्रियः।
युक्त इत्युच्यते योगी समलोष्टाश्मकांचन  ।।8।।

जिसका अन्तःकरण ज्ञान विज्ञान से तृप्त है, जिसकी स्थिति विकार रहित है, जिसकी इन्द्रियाँ भली भाँति जीती हुई हैं और जिसके लिए मिट्टी, पत्थर और सुवर्ण समान हैं, वह योगी युक्त अर्थात् भगवत्प्राप्त है, ऐसा कहा जाता है |(8)

----------


## ravi chacha

सुहृन्मित्रार्यु  ासीनमध्यस्थद्वेष  यबन्धुषु।
साधुष्वपि च पापेषु समबुद्धिर्विशिष्  ते।।9।।

सुहृद्, मित्र, वैरी उदासीन, मध्यस्थ, द्वेष्य और बन्धुगणों में, धर्मात्माओं में और पापियों में भी समान भाव रखने वाला अत्यन्त श्रेष्ठ है |(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

योगी युञ्जीत सततमात्मानं रहसि स्थितः।
एकाकी यतचित्तात्मा निराशीरपरिग्रहः।  10।।

मन और इन्द्रियों सहित शरीर को वश में रखने वाला, आशारहित और संग्रहरहित योगी अकेला ही एकान्त स्थान में स्थित होकर आत्मा को निरन्तर परमात्मा लगावे |(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

शुचौ देशे प्रतिष्ठाप्य स्थिरमासनमात्मनः  
नात्युच्छ्रितं नातिनीचं चैलाजनिकुशोत्तरम  ।।11।।
तत्रैकाग्रं मनः कृत्वा यतचित्तेन्द्रियक  रियः।
उपविश्यासने युंज्याद्योगमात्  विशुद्धये।।12।।

शुद्ध भूमि में, जिसके ऊपर क्रमशः कुशा, मृगछाला और वस्त्र बिछे हैं, जो न बहुत ऊँचा है न बहुत नीचा, ऐसे अपने आसन को स्थिर स्थापन करके उस आसन पर बैठकर चित्त और इन्द्रियों की क्रियाओं को वश में रखते हुए मन को एकाग्र करके  अन्तःकरण की शुद्धि के लिए योग का अभ्यास करे |(11,12)

----------


## ravi chacha

समं कायशिरोग्रीवं धारयन्नचलं स्थिरः।
संप्रेक्ष्यनासिक  ग्रं स्वं दिशश्चानवलोकयन्।  13।।
प्रशान्तात्मा विगतभीर्ब्रह्मचा  िव्रते स्थितः।
मनः संयम्य मच्चित्तो युक्त आसीत मत्परः।।14।।


काया, सिर और गले को समान एवं अचल धारण करके और स्थिर होकर, अपनी नासिका के अग्रभाग पर दृष्टि जमाकर, अन्य दिशाओं को न देखता हुआ ब्रह्मचारी के व्रत में स्थित, भयरहित तथा भली भाँति शान्त अन्तःकरण वाला सावधान योगी मन को रोककर मुझमें चित्तवाला और मेरे परायण होकर स्थित होवे |(13,14)

----------


## ravi chacha

युंजन्नेवं सदात्मानं योगी नियतमानसः।
शान्तिं निर्वाणपरमां मत्संस्थामधिगच्छ  ि।।15।।

वश में किये हुए मनवाला योगी इस प्रकार आत्मा को निरन्तर मुझ परमेश्वर के स्वरूप में लगाता हुआ मुझमें रहने वाली परमानन्द की पराकाष्ठारूप शान्ति को प्राप्त होता है |(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

नात्याश्नतस्तु योगोऽस्ति न चैकान्तमनश्नतः।
न चाति स्वप्नशीलस्य जाग्रतो नैव चार्जुन।।16।।

हे अर्जुन ! यह योग न तो बहुत खाने वाले का, न बिल्कुल न खाने वाले का, न बहुत शयन करने के स्वभाववाले का और न सदा ही जागने वाले का ही सिद्ध होता है |(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

युक्ताहारविहारस्   युक्तचेष्टस्य कर्मसु।
युक्तस्वप्नावबोध  ्य योगो भवति दुःखहा।।17।।

दुःखों का नाश करने वाला योग तो यथायोग्य आहार-विहार करने वाले का, कर्मों में यथा योग्य चेष्टा करने वाले का और यथायोग्य सोने तथा जागने वाले का ही सिद्ध होता है |(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदा विनियतं चित्तमात्मन्येवा  तिष्ठते।
निःस्पृहः सर्वकामेभ्यो युक्त इत्युच्यते तदा।।18।।

अत्यन्त वश में किया हुआ चित्त जिस काल में परमात्मा में ही भली भाँति स्थित हो जाता है, उस काल में सम्पूर्ण भोगों से स्पृहारहित पुरुष योगयुक्त है, ऐसा कहा जाता है |(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

यथा दीपो निवातस्थो नेङ्गते सोपमा स्मृता।
योगिनो यतचित्तस्य युंजतो योगमात्मनः।।19।।

जिस प्रकार वायुरहित स्थान में स्थित दीपक चलायमान नहीं होता, वैसी ही उपमा परमात्मा के ध्यान में लगे हुए योगी के जीते हुए चित्त की कही गयी है |(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

यत्रोपरमते चित्तं निरुद्धं योगसेवया।
यत्र चैवात्मनात्मानं पश्यन्नात्मनि तुष्यति।।20।।
सुखमात्यन्तिकं यत्तद् बुद्धिग्राह्यमती  ्द्रियम्।
वेत्ति यत्र न चैवायं स्थितश्चलति तत्त्वतः।।21।।
यं लब्धवा चापरं लाभं मन्यते नाधिकं ततः।
यस्मिन् स्थितो न दुःखेन गुरुणापि विचाल्यते।।22।।
तं विद्याद् दुःखसंयोगवियोगं योगसंज्ञितम्।
स निश्चयेन योक्तव्यो योगोऽनिर्विण्णचे  सा।।23।।

----------


## ravi chacha

योग के अभ्यास से निरुद्ध चित्त जिस अवस्था में उपराम हो जाता है और जिस अवस्था में परमात्मा के ध्यान से शुद्ध हुई सूक्ष्म बुद्धि द्वारा परमात्मा को साक्षात् करता हुआ सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा में ही सन्तुष्ट रहता है | इन्द्रियों से अतीत, केवल शुद्ध हुई सूक्ष्म बुद्धि द्वारा ग्रहण करने योग्य जो अनन्त आनन्द है, उसको जिस अवस्था में अनुभव करता है और जिस अवस्था में स्थित यह योगी परमात्मा के स्वरूप से विचलित होता ही नहीं | परमात्मा की प्राप्ति रूप जिस लाभ को प्राप्त होकर उससे अधिक दूसरा कुछ भी लाभ नहीं मानता और परमात्मप्राप्तिर  प जिस अवस्था में स्थित योगी बड़े भारी दुःख से भी चलायमान नहीं होता | जो दुःखरूप संसार के संयोग से रहित है तथा जिसका नाम योग है, उसको जानना चाहिए | वह योग न उकताए हुए अर्थात् धैर्य और उत्साहयुक्त चित्त से निश्चयपूर्वक करना कर्तव्य है |

----------


## ravi chacha

संकल्पप्रभवान्का  ांस्त्यक्तवा सर्वानशेषतः।
मनसैवेन्द्रियग्र  मं विनियम्य समन्ततः।।24।।
शनैः शनैरुपरमेद् बुद्धया धृतिगृहीतया।
आत्मसंस्थं मनः कृत्वा न किंचिदपि चिन्तयेत्।।25।।

संकल्प से उत्पन्न होने वाली सम्पूर्ण कामनाओं को निःशेषरूप से त्यागकर और मन के द्वारा इन्द्रियों के समुदाय को सभी ओर से भलीभाँति रोककर क्रम-क्रम से अभ्यास करता हुआ उपरति को प्राप्त हो तथा धैर्ययुक्त बुद्धि के द्वारा मन को परमात्मा में स्थित करके परमात्मा के सिवा और कुछ भी चिन्तन न करे |(24,25)

----------


## ravi chacha

यतो यतो निश्चरति मनश्चंचलमस्थिरम्  
ततस्ततो नियम्यैतदात्मन्य  व वशं नयेत्।।26।।

यह स्थिर न रहने वाला और चञ्चल मन जिस-जिस शब्दादि विषय के निमित्त से संसार में विचरता है, उस-उस विषय से रोककर यानी हटाकर इसे बार-बार परमात्मा में ही निरुद्ध करे |

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रशान्तमनसं ह्येनं योगिनं सुखमुत्तमम्।
उपैति शान्तरजसं ब्रह्मभूतमकल्मष्  ।।27।।

क्योंकि जिसका मन भली प्रकार शान्त है, जो पाप से रहित है और जिसका रजोगुण शान्त हो गया है, ऐसे इस सच्चिदानन्दघन ब्रह्म के साथ एकीभाव हुए योगी को उत्तम आनन्द प्राप्त होता है |(27)

----------


## ravi chacha

युंजन्नेवं सदात्मानं योगी विगतकल्मषः।
सुखेन ब्रह्मसंस्पर्शमत  यन्तं सुखमश्नुते।।28।।

वह पापरहित योगी इस प्रकार निरन्तर आत्मा को परमात्मा में लगाता हुआ सुखपूर्वक परब्रह्म परमात्मा की प्राप्तिरूप अनन्त आनन्द का अनुभव करता है |(28)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वभूतस्थमात्मा  ं सर्वभूतानि चात्मनि।
ईक्षते योगयुक्तात्मा सर्वत्र समदर्शनः।।29।।

सर्वव्यापी अनन्त चेतन में एकीभाव से स्थितिरूप योग से युक्त आत्मावाला तथा सबमें समभाव से देखने वाला योगी आत्मा को सम्पूर्ण भूतों में स्थित और सम्पूर्ण भूतों को आत्मा में कल्पित देखता है |(29)

----------


## ravi chacha

यो मां पश्यति सर्वत्र सर्वं च मयि पश्यति।
तस्याहं न प्रणश्यामि स च मे न प्रणश्यति।।30।।

जो पुरुष सम्पूर्ण भूतों में सबके आत्मरूप मुझ वासुदेव को ही व्यापक देखता है और सम्पूर्ण भूतों को मुझ वासुदेव के अन्तर्गत देखता है, उसके लिए मैं अदृश्य नहीं होता और वह मेरे लिए अदृश्य नहीं होता |(30)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वभूतस्थितं यो मां भजत्येकत्वमास्थि  ः।
सर्वथा वर्तमानोऽपि स योगी मयि वर्तते।।31।।

जो पुरुष एकीभाव में स्थित होकर सम्पूर्ण भूतों में आत्मरूप से स्थित मुझ सच्चिदानन्दघन वासुदेव को भजता है, वह योगी सब प्रकार से बरतता हुआ भी मुझ में ही बरतता है |(31)

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मौपम्येन सर्वत्र समं पश्यति योऽर्जुन।
सुखं वा यदि वा दुःखं स योगी परमो मतः।।32।।

हे अर्जुन ! जो योगी अपनी भाँति सम्पूर्ण भूतों में सम देखता है और सुख अथवा दुःख को भी सबमें सम देखता है, वह योगी परम श्रेष्ठ माना गया है |(32)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
योऽयं योगस्त्वया प्रोक्तः साम्येन मधुसूदन।
एतस्याहं न पश्यामि चंचलत्वात्स्थिति   स्थिराम्।।33।।

अर्जुन बोलेः हे मधुसूदन ! जो यह योग आपने समभाव से कहा है, मन के चंचल होने से मैं इसकी नित्य स्थिति को नहीं देखता हूँ |(33)

----------


## ravi chacha

चंचलं हि मनः कृष्ण प्रमाथि बलवद् दृढम्।
तस्याहं निग्रहं मन्ये वायोरिव सुदुष्करम्।।34।।

क्योंकि हे श्री कृष्ण ! यह मन बड़ा चंचल, प्रमथन स्वभाव वाला, बड़ा दृढ़ और बलवान है | इसलिए उसका वश में करना मैं वायु को रोकने की भाँति अत्यन्त दुष्कर मानता हूँ |

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
असंशयं महाबाहो मनो दुर्निग्रहं चलम्।
अभ्यासेन तु कौन्तेय वैराग्येण च गृह्यते।।35।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः हे महाबाहो ! निःसंदेह मन चंचल और कठिनता से वश में होने वाला है परन्तु हे कुन्तीपुत्र अर्जुन ! यह अभ्यास और वैराग्य से वश में होता है |(35)

----------


## ravi chacha

असंयतात्मना योगो दुष्प्राप इति मे मतिः।
वश्यात्मना तु यतता शक्योऽवाप्तुमुपा  तः।।36।।

जिसका मन वश में किया हुआ नहीं है, ऐसे पुरुष द्वारा योग दुष्प्राप्य है और वश में किये हुए मनवाले प्रयत्नशील पुरुष द्वारा साधन से उसका प्राप्त होना सहज है – यह मेरा मत है |(36)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
अयतिः श्रद्धयोपेतो योगाच्चलितमानसः।
अप्राप्य योगसंसिद्धिं कां गतिं कृष्ण गच्छति।।37।।

अर्जुन बोलेः हे श्रीकृष्ण ! जो योग में श्रद्धा रखने वाला है, किंतु संयमी नहीं है, इस कारण जिसका मन अन्तकाल में योग से विचलित हो गया है, ऐसा साधक योग की सिद्धि को अर्थात् भगवत्साक्षात्कार को न प्राप्त होकर किस गति को प्राप्त होता है |(37)

----------


## ravi chacha

कच्चिन्नोभयविभ्र  ्टश्छिन्नाभ्रमिव नश्यति।
अप्रतिष्ठो महाबाहो विमूढो ब्रह्मणः पथि।।38।।

हे महाबाहो ! क्या वह भगवत्प्राप्ति के मार्ग में मोहित और आश्रयरहित पुरुष छिन्न-भिन्न बादल की भाँति दोनों ओर से भ्रष्ट होकर नष्ट तो नहीं हो जाता?(38)

----------


## ravi chacha

एतन्मे संशयं कृष्ण छेत्तुमर्हस्यशेष  ः।
त्वदन्यः संशयस्यास्य छेत्ता न ह्युपपद्यते।।39।।

हे श्रीकृष्ण ! मेरे इस संशय को सम्पूर्ण रूप से छेदन करने के लिए आप ही योग्य हैं, क्योंकि आपके सिवा दूसरा इस संशय का छेदन करने वाला मिलना संभव नहीं है |(39)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
पार्थ नैवेह नामुत्र विनाशस्तस्य विद्यते।
न हि कल्याणकृत्कश्चिद   दुर्गतिं तात गच्छति।।40।।

श्रीमान् भगवान बोलेः हे पार्थ ! उस पुरुष का न तो इस लोक में नाश होता है और न परलोक में ही क्योंकि हे प्यारे ! आत्मोद्धार के लिए अर्थात् भगवत्प्राप्ति के लिए कर्म करने वाला कोई भी मनुष्य दुर्गति को प्राप्त नहीं होता |(40)

----------


## ravi chacha

प्राप्य पुण्यकृतां लोकानुषित्वा शाश्वतीः समाः।
शुचीनां श्रीमतां गेहे योगभ्रष्टोऽभिजाय  े।।41।।

योगभ्रष्ट पुरुष पुण्यवानों लोकों को अर्थात् स्वर्गादि उत्तम लोकों को प्राप्त होकर, उनमें बहुत वर्षों तक निवास करके फिर शुद्ध आचरणवाले श्रीमान पुरुषों के घर में जन्म लेता है |(41)

----------


## ravi chacha

अथवा योगिनामेव कुले भवति धीमताम्।
एतद्धि दुर्लभतरं लोके जन्म यदीदृशम्।।42।।

अथवा वैराग्यवान पुरुष उन लोकों में न जाकर ज्ञानवान योगियों के ही कुल में जन्म लेता है | परन्तु इस प्रकार का जो यह जन्म है, सो संसार में निःसंदेह अत्यन्त दुर्लभ है |(42)

----------


## ravi chacha

तत्र तं बुद्धिसंयोगं लभते पौर्वदेहिकम्।
यतते च ततो भूयः संसिद्धौ कुरुनन्दन।।43।।

वहाँ उस पहले शरीर में संग्रह किये हुए बुद्धि-संयोग को अर्थात् रामबुद्धि रूप योग के संस्कारों को अनायास ही प्राप्त हो जाता है और हे कुरुनन्दन ! उसके प्रभाव से वह फिर परमात्मा की प्राप्तिरूप सिद्धि के लिए पहले से भी बढ़कर प्रयत्न करता है |(43)

----------


## ravi chacha

पूर्वाभ्यासेन तेनैव ह्रियते ह्यवशोऽपि सः।
जिज्ञासुरपि योगस्य शब्दब्रह्मातिवर्  ते।।44।।

वह श्रीमानों के घर जन्म लेने वाला योगभ्रष्ट पराधीन हुआ भी उस पहले के अभ्यास से ही निःसंदेह भगवान की ओर आकर्षित किया जाता है तथा समबुद्धिरूप योग का जिज्ञासु भी वेद में कहे हुए सकाम कर्मों के फल को उल्लंघन कर जाता है |(44)

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रयत्नाद्यातमान  ्तु योगी संशुद्धकिल्बिषः।
अनेकजन्मसंसिद्धस  ततो याति परां गतिम्।।45।।

परन्तु प्रयत्नपूर्वक अभ्यास करने वाला योगी तो पिछले अनेक जन्मों के संस्कारबल से इसी जन्म में संसिद्ध होकर सम्पूर्ण पापों से रहित हो फिर तत्काल ही परम गति को प्राप्त हो जाता है |(45)

----------


## ravi chacha

तपस्विभ्योऽधिको योगी ज्ञानिभ्योऽपि मतोऽधिकः।
कर्मिभ्यश्चाधिको योगी तस्माद्योगी भवार्जुन।।46।।

योगी तपस्वियों से श्रेष्ठ है, शास्त्रज्ञानियों से भी श्रेष्ठ माना गया है और सकाम कर्म करने वालों से भी योगी श्रेष्ठ है इससे हे अर्जुन तू योगी हो |(46)

----------


## ravi chacha

योगिनामपि सर्वेषां मद् गतेनान्तरात्मना।
श्रद्धावान्भजते यो मां स मे युक्ततमो मतः।।47।।

सम्पूर्ण योगियों में भी जो श्रद्धावान योगी मुझमें लगे हुए अन्तरात्मा से मुझको निरन्तर भजता है, वह योगी मुझे परम श्रेष्ठ मान्य है |(47)
ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे आत्मसंयमयोगो नाम षष्ठोऽध्यायः | |6 | |
इस प्रकार उपनिषद्, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्ररूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में 'आत्मसंयमयोग नामक छठा अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ |

----------


## ravi chacha

सातवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य
भगवान शिव कहते हैं- "हे पार्वती ! अब मैं सातवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य बतलाता हूँ, जिसे सुनकर कानों में अमृत-राशि भर जाती है।
पाटलिपुत्र नामक एक दुर्गम नगर है जिसका गोपुर (द्वार) बहुत ही ऊँचा है। उस नगर में शंकुकर्ण नामक एक ब्राह्मण रहता था। उसने वैश्य वृत्ति का आश्रय लेकर बहुत धन कमाया किन्तु न तो कभी पितरों का तर्पण किया और न देवताओं का पूजन ही। वह धनोपार्जन में तत्पर होकर राजाओं को ही भोज दिया करता था।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक समय की बात है। उस ब्राह्मण ने अपना चौथा विवाह करने के लिए पुत्रों और बन्धुओं के साथ यात्रा की। मार्ग में आधी रात के समय जब वह सो रहा था, तब एक सर्प ने कहीं से आकर उसकी बाँह में काट लिया। उसके काटते ही ऐसी अवस्था हो गई कि मणि, मंत्र और औषधि आदि से भी उसके शरीर की रक्षा असाध्य जान पड़ी। तत्पश्चात कुछ ही क्षणों में उसके प्राण पखेरु उड़ गये और वह प्रेत बना। फिर बहुत समय के बाद वह प्रेत सर्पयोनि में उत्पन्न हुआ। उसका वित्त धन की वासना में बँधा था। उसने पूर्व वृत्तान्त को स्मरण करके सोचाः

----------


## ravi chacha

मैंने घर के बाहर करोड़ों की संख्या में अपना जो धन गाड़ रखा है उससे इन पुत्रों को वंचित करके स्वयं ही उसकी रक्षा करूँगा।'
साँप की योनि से पीड़ित होकर पिता ने एक दिन स्वप्न में अपने पुत्रों के समक्ष आकर अपना मनोभाव बताया। तब उसके पुत्रों ने सवेरे उठकर बड़े विस्मय के साथ एक-दूसरे से स्वप्न की बातें कही। उनमें से मंझला पुत्र कुदाल हाथ में लिए घर से निकला और जहाँ उसके पिता सर्पयोनि धारण करके रहते थे, उस स्थान पर गया। यद्यपि उसे धन के स्थान का ठीक-ठीक पता नहीं था तो भी

----------


## ravi chacha

उसने चिह्नों से उसका ठीक निश्चय कर लिया और लोभबुद्धि से वहाँ पहुँचकर बाँबी को खोदना आरम्भ किया। तब उस बाँबी से बड़ा भयानक साँप प्रकट हुआ और बोलाः
'ओ मूढ़ ! तू कौन है? किसलिए आया है? यह बिल क्यों खोद रहा है? किसने तुझे भेजा है? ये सारी बातें मेरे सामने बता।'

----------


## ravi chacha

पुत्रः "मैं आपका पुत्र हूँ। मेरा नाम शिव है। मैं रात्रि में देखे हुए स्वप्न से विस्मित होकर यहाँ का सुवर्ण लेने के कौतूहल से आया हूँ।"
पुत्र की यह वाणी सुनकर वह साँप हँसता हुआ उच्च स्वर से इस प्रकार स्पष्ट वचन बोलाः "यदि तू मेरा पुत्र है तो मुझे शीघ्र ही बन्धन से मुक्त कर। मैं अपने पूर्वजन्म के गाड़े हुए धन के ही लिए सर्पयोनि में उत्पन्न हुआ हूँ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

पुत्रः "पिता जी! आपकी मुक्ति कैसे होगी? इसका उपाय मुझे बताईये, क्योंकि मैं इस रात में सब लोगों को छोड़कर आपके पास आया हूँ।"
पिताः "बेटा ! गीता के अमृतमय सप्तम अध्याय को छोड़कर मुझे मुक्त करने में तीर्थ, दान, तप और यज्ञ भी सर्वथा समर्थ नहीं हैं। केवल गीता का सातवाँ अध्याय ही प्राणियों के जरा मृत्यु आदि दुःखों को दूर करने वाला है। पुत्र ! मेरे श्राद्ध के दिन गीता के सप्तम अध्याय का पाठ करने वाले ब्राह्मण को श्रद्धापूर्वक भोजन कराओ। इससे निःसन्देह मेरी मुक्ति हो जायेगी। वत्स ! अपनी शक्ति के अनुसार पूर्ण श्रद्धा के साथ निर्व्यसी और वेदविद्या में प्रवीण अन्य ब्राह्मणों को भी भोजन कराना।"

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्पयोनि में पड़े हुए पिता के ये वचन सुनकर सभी पुत्रों ने उसकी आज्ञानुसार तथा उससे भी अधिक किया। तब शंकुकर्ण ने अपने सर्पशरीर को त्यागकर दिव्य देह धारण किया और सारा धन पुत्रों के अधीन कर दिया। पिता ने करोड़ों की संख्या में जो धन उनमें बाँट दिया था, उससे वे पुत्र बहुत प्रसन्न हुए। उनकी बुद्धि धर्म में लगी हुई थी, इसलिए उन्होंने बावली, कुआँ, पोखरा, यज्ञ तथा देवमंदिर के लिए उस धन का उपयोग किया और अन्नशाला भी बनवायी। तत्पश्चात सातवें अध्याय का सदा जप करते हुए उन्होंने मोक्ष प्राप्त किया।
हे पार्वती ! यह तुम्हें सातवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य बतलाया, जिसके श्रवणमात्र से मानव सब पातकों से मुक्त हो जाता है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

सातवाँ अध्यायःज्ञानविज्  ानयोग
।। अथ सप्तमोऽध्यायः।।
श्री भगवानुवाच
मय्यासक्तमनाः पार्थ योगं युंजन्मदाश्रयः ।
असंशयं समग्रं मां यथा ज्ञास्यसि तच्छृणु ।।1।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः हे पार्थ ! मुझमें अनन्य प्रेम से आसक्त हुए मनवाला और अनन्य भाव से मेरे परायण होकर, योग में लगा हुआ मुझको संपूर्ण विभूति, बल ऐश्वर्यादि गुणों से युक्त सबका आत्मरूप जिस प्रकार संशयरहित जानेगा उसको सुन । (1)

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञानं तेऽहं सविज्ञानमिदं वक्ष्याम्यशेषतः ।
यज्ज्ञात्वा नेह भूयोऽन्यज्ज्ञातव  यमवशिष्यते ।।2।।
मैं तेरे लिए इस विज्ञान सहित तत्त्वज्ञान को संपूर्णता से कहूँगा कि जिसको जानकर संसार में फिर कुछ भी जानने योग्य शेष नहीं रहता है । (2)

----------


## ravi chacha

मनुष्याणां सहस्रेषु कश्चिद्यतति सिद्धये ।
यततामपि सिद्धानां कश्चिन्मां वेत्ति तत्त्वतः ।।3।।

हजारों मनुष्यों में कोई एक मेरी प्राप्ति के लिए यत्न करता है और उन यत्न करने वाले योगियों में भी कोई ही पुरुष मेरे परायण हुआ मुझको तत्त्व से जानता है । (3)

----------


## ravi chacha

भूमिरापोऽनलो वायुः खं मनो बुद्धिरेव च ।
अहंकार इतीयं मे भिन्ना प्रकृतिरष्टधा ।।4।।
अपरेयमितस्त्वन्य  ं प्रकृतिं विद्धि मे पराम् ।
जीवभूतां महाबाहो ययेदं धार्यते जगत् ।।5।।

पृथ्वी, जल, तेज, वायु तथा आकाश और मन, बुद्धि एवं अहंकार... ऐसे यह आठ प्रकार से विभक्त हुई मेरी प्रकृति है । यह (आठ प्रकार के भेदों वाली) तो अपरा है अर्थात मेरी जड़ प्रकृति है और हे महाबाहो ! इससे दूसरी को मेरी जीवरूपा परा अर्थात चेतन प्रकृति जान कि जिससे यह संपूर्ण जगत धारण किया जाता है । (4,5)

----------


## ravi chacha

एतद्योनीनि भूतानि सर्वाणीत्युपधारय ।
अहं कृत्स्नस्य जगतः प्रभवः प्रलयस्तथा ।।6।।
मत्तः परतरं नान्यत्किंचिदस्त   धनंजय ।
मयि सर्वमिदं प्रोतं सूत्रे मणिगणा इव ।।7।।

हे अर्जुन ! तू ऐसा समझ कि संपूर्ण भूत इन दोनों प्रकृतियों(परा-अपरा) से उत्पन्न होने वाले हैं और मैं संपूर्ण जगत की उत्पत्ति तथा प्रलयरूप हूँ अर्थात् संपूर्ण जगत का मूल कारण हूँ । हे धनंजय ! मुझसे भिन्न दूसरा कोई भी परम कारण नहीं है । यह सम्पूर्ण सूत्र में मणियों के सदृश मुझमें गुँथा हुआ है । (6,7)

----------


## ravi chacha

रसोऽहमप्सु कौन्तेय प्रभास्मि शशिसूर्ययोः ।
प्रणवः सर्ववेदेषु शब्दः खे पौरुषं नृषु ।।8।।
पुण्यो गन्धः पृथिव्यां च तेजश्चास्मि विभावसौ ।
जीवनं सर्वेभूतेषु तपश्चास्मि तपस्विषु ।।9।।
हे अर्जुन ! जल में मैं रस हूँ । चंद्रमा और सूर्य में मैं प्रकाश हूँ । संपूर्ण वेदों में प्रणव(ॐ) मैं हूँ । आकाश में शब्द और पुरुषों में पुरुषत्व मैं हूँ । पृथ्वी में पवित्र गंध और अग्नि में मैं तेज हूँ । संपूर्ण भूतों में मैं जीवन हूँ अर्थात् जिससे वे जीते हैं वह तत्त्व मैं हूँ तथा तपस्वियों में तप मैं हूँ । (8,9)

----------


## ravi chacha

बीजं मां सर्वभूतानां विद्धि पार्थ सनातनम् ।
बुद्धिर्बुद्धिमत  मस्मि तेजस्तेजस्विनामह  ् ।।10।।

हे अर्जुन ! तू संपूर्ण भूतों का सनातन बीज यानि कारण मुझे ही जान । मैं बुद्धिमानों की बुद्धि और तेजस्वियों का तेज हूँ । (10)

----------


## ravi chacha

बलं बलवतां चाहं कामरागविवर्जितम् ।
धर्माविरुद्धो भूतेषु कामोऽस्मि भरतर्षभ ।।11।।

हे भरत श्रेष्ठ ! आसक्ति और कामनाओँ से रहित बलवानों का बल अर्थात् सामर्थ्य मैं हूँ और सब भूतों में धर्म के अनुकूल अर्थात् शास्त्र के अनुकूल काम मैं हूँ । (11)

----------


## ravi chacha

ये चैव सात्त्विका भावा राजसास्तामसाश्च ये ।
मत्त एवेति तान्विद्धि न त्वहं तेषु ते मयि ।।12।।

और जो भी सत्त्वगुण से उत्पन्न होने वाले भाव हैं और जो रजोगुण से तथा तमोगुण से उत्पन्न होने वाले भाव हैं, उन सबको तू मेरे से ही होने वाले हैं ऐसा जान । परन्तु वास्तव में उनमें मैं और वे मुझमे नहीं हैं । (12)

----------


## ravi chacha

त्रिभिर्गुणमयैर्  ावैरेभिः सर्वमिदं जगत् ।
मोहितं नाभिजानाति मामेभ्यः परमव्ययम् ।।13।।

गुणों के कार्यरूप (सात्त्विक, राजसिक और तामसिक) इन तीनों प्रकार के भावों से यह सारा संसार मोहित हो रहा है इसलिए इन तीनों गुणों से परे मुझ अविनाशी को वह तत्त्व से नहीं जानता । (13)

----------


## ravi chacha

दैवी ह्येषा गुणमयी मम माया दुरत्यया।
मामेव ये प्रपद्यन्ते मायामेतां तरन्ति ते।।14।।
यह अलौकिक अर्थात् अति अदभुत त्रिगुणमयी मेरी माया बड़ी दुस्तर है परन्तु जो पुरुष केवल मुझको ही निरंतर भजते हैं वे इस माया को उल्लंघन कर जाते हैं अर्थात् संसार से तर जाते हैं । (14)

----------


## ravi chacha

न मां दुष्कृतिनो मूढाः प्रपद्यन्ते नराधमाः ।
माययापहृतज्ञानां आसुरं भावमाश्रिताः ।।15।।

माया के द्वारा हरे हुए ज्ञानवाले और आसुरी स्वभाव को धारण किये हुए तथा मनुष्यों में नीच और दूषित कर्म करनेवाले मूढ़ लोग मुझे नहीं भजते हैं । (15)

----------


## ravi chacha

चतुर्विधा भजन्ते मां जनाः सुकृतिनोऽर्जुन ।
आर्तो जिज्ञासुरर्थाथीं ज्ञानी च भरतर्षभ ।।16।।

हे भरतवंशियो में श्रेष्ठ अर्जुन ! उत्तम कर्मवाले अर्थार्थी, आर्त, जिज्ञासु और ज्ञानी – ऐसे चार प्रकार के भक्तजन मुझे भजते हैं । (16)

----------


## ravi chacha

तेषां ज्ञानी नित्ययुक्त एकभक्तिर्विशिष्य  े ।
प्रियो हि ज्ञानिनोऽत्यर्थम  ं स च मम प्रियः ।।17।।

उनमें भी नित्य मुझमें एकीभाव से स्थित हुआ, अनन्य प्रेम-भक्तिवाला ज्ञानी भक्त अति उत्तम है क्योंकि मुझे तत्त्व से जानने वाले ज्ञानी को मैं अत्यन्त प्रिय हूँ और वह ज्ञानी मुझे अत्यंत प्रिय है । (17)

----------


## ravi chacha

उदाराः सर्व एवैते ज्ञानी त्वातमैव मे मतम् ।
आस्थितः स हि युक्तात्मा मामेवानुत्तमां गतिम् ।।18।।

ये सभी उदार हैं अर्थात् श्रद्धासहित मेरे भजन के लिए समय लगाने वाले होने से उत्तम हैं परन्तु ज्ञानी तो साक्षात् मेरा स्वरूप ही हैं ऐसा मेरा मत है । क्योंकि वह मदगत मन-बुद्धिवाला ज्ञानी भक्त अति उत्तम गतिस्वरूप मुझमें ही अच्छी प्रकार स्थित है । (18)

----------


## ravi chacha

बहूनां जन्मनामन्ते ज्ञानवान्मां प्रपद्यते ।
वासुदेवः सर्वमिति स महात्मा सुदुर्लभः ।।19।।

बहुत जन्मों के अन्त के जन्म में तत्त्वज्ञान को प्राप्त हुआ ज्ञानी सब कुछ वासुदेव ही है- इस प्रकार मुझे भजता है, वह महात्मा अति दुर्लभ है । (19)

----------


## ravi chacha

कामैस्तैस्तैर्हृ  ज्ञानाः प्रपद्यन्तेऽन्यद  वताः ।
तं तं नियममास्थाय प्रकृत्या नियताः स्वया ।।20।।

उन-उन भोगों की कामना द्वारा जिनका ज्ञान हरा जा चुका है वे लोग अपने स्वभाव से प्रेरित होकर उस-उस नियम को धारण करके अन्य देवताओं को भजते हैं अर्थात् पूजते हैं । (20)

----------


## ravi chacha

यो यो यां यां तनुं भक्तः श्रद्धयार्चितुमि  ्छति ।
तस्य तस्याचलां श्रद्धां तामेव विदधाम्यहम् ।।21।।

जो-जो सकाम भक्त जिस-जिस देवता के स्वरूप को श्रद्धा से पूजना चाहता है, उस-उस भक्त की श्रद्धा को मैं उसी देवता के प्रति स्थिर करता हूँ । (21)

----------


## ravi chacha

स तया श्रद्धया युक्तस्तस्याराधन  ीहते ।
लभते च ततः कामान्मयैव विहितान्हि तान् ।।22।।

वह पुरुष उस श्रद्धा से युक्त होकर उस देवता का पूजन करता है और उस देवता से मेरे द्वारा ही विधान किये हुए उन इच्छित भोगों को निःसन्देह प्राप्त करता है। (22)

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्तवत्तु फलं तेषां तद्भवत्यल्पमेधसा  ् ।
देवान्देवयजो यान्ति मद्भक्ता यान्ति मामपि ।।23।।

परन्तु उन अल्प बुद्धिवालों का वह फल नाशवान है तथा वे देवताओं को पूजने वाले देवताओं को प्राप्त होते हैं और मेरे भक्त चाहे जैसे ही भजें, अंत में मुझे ही प्राप्त होते हैं । (23)

----------


## ravi chacha

अव्यक्तं व्यक्तिमापन्नं मन्यन्ते मामबुद्धयः ।
परं भावमजानन्तो ममाव्ययमनुत्तमम् ।।24।।

बुद्धिहीन पुरुष मेरे अनुत्तम, अविनाशी, परम भाव को न जानते हुए, मन-इन्द्रयों से परे मुझ सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा को मनुष्य की भाँति जानकर व्यक्ति के भाव को प्राप्त हुआ मानते हैं । (24)

----------


## ravi chacha

नाहं प्रकाशः सर्वस्य योगमायासमावृतः |
मूढोऽयं नाभिजानाति लोको मामजमव्ययम् ।।25।।
अपनी योगमाया से छिपा हुआ मैं सबके प्रत्यक्ष नहीं होता इसलिए यह अज्ञानी जन समुदाय मुझ जन्मरहित, अविनाशी परमात्मा को तत्त्व से नहीं जानता है अर्थात् मुझको जन्मने-मरनेवाला समझता है । (25)

----------


## ravi chacha

वेदाहं समतीतानि वर्तमानानि चार्जुन |
भविष्याणि च भूतानि मां तु वेद न कश्चन ||26||

हे अर्जुन! पूर्व में व्यतीत हुए और वर्तमान में स्थित तथा आगे होनेवाले सब भूतों को मैं जानता हूँ, परन्तु मुझको कोई भी श्रद्धा-भक्तिरहित पुरुष नहीं जानता | (26)

----------


## ravi chacha

इच्छाद्वेषसमुत्थ  न द्वन्द्वमोहेन भारत ।
सर्वभूतानि संमोहं सर्गे यान्ति परंतप ।।27।।

हे भरतवंशी अर्जुन ! संसार में इच्छा और द्वेष से उत्पन्न हुए सुख-दुःखादि द्वन्द्वरूप मोह से संपूर्ण प्राणी अति अज्ञानता को प्राप्त हो रहे हैं । (27)

----------


## ravi chacha

येषां त्वन्तगतं पापं जनानां पुण्यकर्मणाम् ।
ते द्वन्द्वमोहनिर्म  क्ता भजन्ते मां दृढव्रताः ।।28।।

(निष्काम भाव से) श्रेष्ठ कर्मों का आचरण करने वाला जिन पुरुषों का पाप नष्ट हो गया है, वे राग-द्वेषादिजनित द्वन्द्वरूप मोह से मुक्त और दृढ़ निश्चयवाले पुरुष मुझको भजते हैं । (28)

----------


## ravi chacha

जरामरणमोक्षाय मामाश्रित्य यतन्ति ये ।
ते ब्रह्म तद्विदुः कृत्स्नमध्यात्मं कर्म चाखिलम् ।।29।।

जो मेरे शरण होकर जरा और मरण से छूटने के लिए यत्न करते हैं, वे पुरुष उस ब्रह्म को तथा संपूर्ण अध्यात्म को और संपूर्ण कर्म को जानते हैं । (29)

----------


## ravi chacha

साधिभूताधिदैवं मां साधियज्ञं च ये विदुः ।
प्रयाणकालेऽपि च मां ते विदुर्युक्तचेतसः ।।30।।

जो पुरुष अधिभूत और अधिदैव के सहित तथा अधियज्ञ के सहित (सबका आत्मरूप) मुझे अंतकाल में भी जानते हैं, वे युक्त चित्तवाले पुरुष मुझको ही जानते हैं अर्थात् मुझको ही प्राप्त होते हैं। (30)
ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवदगीतासूपनिषत्  ु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे ज्ञानविज्ञानयोगे नाम सप्तमोऽध्यायः।।7।  
इस प्रकार उपनिषद्, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्रस्वरूप श्रीमद् भगवदगीता में
श्रीकृष्ण तथा अर्जुन के संवाद में 'ज्ञानवियोग नामक' सातवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण।

----------


## ravi chacha

आठवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान शिव कहते हैं – देवि ! अब आठवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य सुनो | उसके सुनने से तुम्हें बड़ी प्रसन्नता होगी | लक्ष्मीजी के पूछने पर भगवान विष्णु ने उन्हें इस प्रकार अष्टम् अध्याय का माहात्म्य बतलाया था |
दक्षिण में आमर्दकपुर नामक एक प्रसिद्ध नगर है | वहाँ भावशर्मा नामक एक ब्राह्मण रहता था, जिसने वेश्या को पत्नी बना कर रखा था | वह मांस खाता था, मदिरा पीता, श्रेष्ठ पुरुषों का धन चुराता, परायी स्त्री से व्यभिचार करता और शिकार खेलने में दिलचस्पी रखता था |

----------


## ravi chacha

वह बड़े भयानक स्वभाव का था और और मन में बड़े-बड़े हौंसले रखता था | एक दिन मदिरा पीने वालों का समाज जुटा था | उसमें भावशर्मा ने भरपेट ताड़ी पी, खूब गले तक उसे चढ़ाया | अतः अजीर्ण से अत्यन्त पीड़ित होकर वह पापात्मा कालवश मर गया और बहुत बड़ा ताड़ का वृक्ष हुआ | उसकी घनी और ठंडी छाया का आश्रय लेकर ब्रह्मराक्षस भाव को प्राप्त हुए कोई पति-पत्नी वहाँ रहा करते थे |

----------


## ravi chacha

उनके पूर्व जन्म की घटना इस प्रकार है | एक कुशीबल नामक ब्राह्मण था, जो वेद-वेदांग के तत्त्वों का ज्ञाता, सम्पूर्ण शास्त्रों के अर्थ का विशेषज्ञ और सदाचारी था | उसकी स्त्री का नाम कुमति था | वह बड़े खोटे विचार की थी | वह ब्राह्मण विद्वान होने पर भी अत्यन्त लोभवश अपनी स्त्री के साथ प्रतिदिन भैंस, कालपुरुष और घोड़े आदि दानों को ग्रहण किया करते था, परन्तु दूसरे ब्राह्मणों को

----------


## ravi chacha

दान में मिली हुई कौड़ी भी नहीं देता था | वे ही दोनों पति-पत्नी कालवश मृत्यु को प्राप्त होकर ब्रह्मराक्षस हुए | वे भूख और प्यास से पीड़ित हो इस पृथ्वी पर घूमते हुए उसी ताड वृक्ष के पास आये और उसके मूल भाग में विश्राम करने लगे | इसके बाद पत्नी ने पति से पूछाः 'नाथ ! हम लोगों का यह महान दुःख कैसे दूर होगा? ब्रह्मराक्षस-योनि से किस प्रकार हम दोनों की मुक्ति होगी? तब उस ब्राह्मण ने कहाः "ब्रह्मविद्या के उपदेश, आध्यात्मतत्व के विचार और कर्मविधि के ज्ञान बिना किस प्रकार संकट से छुटकारा मिल सकता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

यह सुनकर पत्नी ने पूछाः "किं तद् ब्रह्म किमध्यात्मं किं कर्म पुरुषोत्तम" (पुरुषोत्तम ! वह ब्रह्म क्या है? अध्यात्म क्या है और कर्म कौन सा है?) उसकी पत्नी इतना कहते ही जो आश्चर्य की घटना घटित हुई, उसको सुनो | उपर्युक्त वाक्य गीता के आठवें अध्याय का आधा श्लोक था | उसके श्रवण से वह वृक्ष उस समय ताड के रूप को त्यागकर भावशर्मा नामक ब्राह्मण हो गया | तत्काल ज्ञान

----------


## ravi chacha

होने से विशुद्धचित्त होकर वह पाप के चोले से मुक्त हो गया तथा उस आधे श्लोक के ही माहात्म्य से वे पति-पत्नी भी मुक्त हो गये | उनके मुख से दैवात् ही आठवें अध्याय का आधा श्लोक निकल पड़ा था | तदनन्तर आकाश से एक दिव्य विमान आया और वे दोनों पति-पत्नी उस विमान पर आरूढ़ होकर स्वर्गलोक को चले गये | वहाँ का यह सारा वृत्तान्त अत्यन्त आश्चर्यजनक था |

----------


## ravi chacha

उसके बाद उस बुद्धिमान ब्राह्मण भावशर्मा ने आदरपूर्वक उस आधे श्लोक को लिखा और देवदेव जनार्दन की आराधना करने की इच्छा से वह मुक्तिदायिनी काशीपुरी में चला गया | वहाँ उस उदार बुद्धिवाले ब्राह्मण ने भारी तपस्या आरम्भ की | उसी समय क्षीरसागर की कन्या भगवती लक्ष्मी ने हाथ जोड़कर देवताओं के भी देवता जगत्पति जनार्दन से पूछाः "नाथ ! आप सहसा नींद त्याग कर खड़े क्यों हो गये?"

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री भगवान बोलेः देवि ! काशीपुरी में भागीरथी के तट पर बुद्धिमान ब्राह्मण भावशर्मा मेरे भक्तिरस से परिपूर्ण होकर अत्यन्त कठोर तपस्या कर रहा है | वह अपनी इन्द्रियों के वश में करके गीता के आठवें अध्याय के आधे श्लोक का जप करता है | मैं उसकी तपस्या से बहुत संतुष्ट हूँ | बहुत देर से उसकी तपस्या के अनुरूप फल का विचार का रहा था | प्रिये ! इस समय वह फल देने को मैं उत्कण्ठति हूँ |

----------


## ravi chacha

पार्वती जी ने पूछाः भगवन ! श्रीहरि सदा प्रसन्न होने पर भी जिसके लिए चिन्तित हो उठे थे, उस भगवद् भक्त भावशर्मा ने कौन-सा फल प्राप्त किया?
श्री महादेवजी बोलेः देवि ! द्विजश्रेष्ठ भावशर्मा प्रसन्न हुए भगवान विष्णु के प्रसाद को पाकर आत्यन्तिक सुख (मोक्ष) को प्राप्त हुआ तथा उसके अन्य वंशज भी, जो नरक यातना में पड़े थे, उसी के शुद्ध कर्म से भगवद्धाम को प्राप्त हुए | पार्वती ! यह आठवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य थोड़े में ही तुम्हे बताया है | इस पर सदा विचार करना चाहिए |

----------


## ravi chacha

आठवाँ अध्यायः अक्षरब्रह्मयोग
सातवें अध्याय में 1 से 3 श्लोक तक भगवान ने अर्जुन को सत्यस्वरुप का तत्व सुनने के लिए सावधान कर उसे कहने की प्रतिज्ञा की | फिर उसे जानने वालों की प्रशंसा करके 27वें श्लोक तक उस तत्त्व को विभिन्न तरह से समझाकर उसे जानने के कारणों को भी अच्छी तरह से समझाया और आखिर में ब्रह्म, अध्यात्म, कर्म, अधिभूत, अधिदैव और अधियज्ञसहित भगवान के समग्र स्वरूप को जानने वाले भक्तों की महिमा का वर्णन करके वह अध्याय समाप्त किया | लेकिन ब्रह्म, अध्यात्म, कर्म, अधिभूत, अधिदैव और अधियज्ञ इन छः बातों का और मरण काल में भगवान को जानने की बात का रहस्य समझ में नहीं आया, इसलिए अर्जुन पूछते हैं –

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथाष्टमोऽध्यायः ।।

अर्जुन उवाच
किं तद् ब्रह्म किमध्यात्मं किं कर्म पुरुषोत्तम।
अधिभूतं च किं प्रोक्तमधिदैवं किमुच्यते।।1।।

अर्जुन ने कहाः हे पुरुषोत्तम ! वह ब्रह्म क्या है? अध्यात्म क्या है? कर्म क्या है? अधिभूत नाम से क्या कहा गया है और अधिदैव किसको कहते हैं?(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

अधियज्ञ कथं कोऽत्र देहेऽस्मिन्मधुसू  न।
प्रयाणकाले च कथं ज्ञेयोऽसि नियतात्मभिः।।2।।

हे मधुसूदन ! यहाँ अधियज्ञ कौन है? और वह इस शरीर में कैसे हैं? तथा युक्तचित्तवाले पुरुषों द्वारा अन्त समय में आप किस प्रकार जानने में आते हैं? (2)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
अक्षरं ब्रह्म परमं स्वभावोऽध्यातममु  ्यते।
भूतभावोद् भवकरो विसर्गः कर्मसंज्ञितः।।3।।

श्रीमान भगवान ने कहाः परम अक्षर 'ब्रह्म' है, अपना स्वरूप अर्थात् जीवात्मा 'अध्यात्म' नाम से कहा जाता है तथा भूतों के भाव को उत्पन्न करने वाला जो त्याग है, वह 'कर्म' नाम से कहा गया है |(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

अधिभूतं क्षरो भावः पुरुषश्चाधिदैवतम  ।
अधियज्ञोऽहमेवात्   देहे देहभृतां वर।।4।।

उत्पत्ति विनाश धर्मवाले सब पदार्थ अधिभूत हैं, हिरण्यमय पुरुष अधिदैव हैं ओर हे देहधारियों में श्रेष्ठ अर्जुन ! इस शरीर में मैं वासुदेव ही अन्तर्यामी रूप से अधियज्ञ हूँ |(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्तकाले च मामेव स्मरन्मुक्तवा कलेवरम्।
यः प्रयाति सं मद् भावं याति नास्त्यत्र संशयः।।5।।

जो पुरुष अन्तकाल में भी मुझको ही स्मरण करता हुआ शरीर को त्याग कर जाता है, वह मेरे साक्षात् स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है – इसमें कुछ भी संशय नहीं है |(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

यं यं वापि स्मरन्भावं त्यजत्यन्ते कलेवरम्।
तं तमेवैति कौन्तेय सदा तद् भावभावितः।।6।।

हे कुन्तीपुत्र अर्जुन ! यह मनुष्य अन्तकाल में जिस-जिस भी भाव को स्मरण करता हुआ शरीर का त्याग करता है, उस उसको ही प्राप्त होता है, क्योंकि वह सदा उसी भाव से भावित रहा है |(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

तस्मात्सर्वेषु कालेषु मामनुस्मर युध्य च।
मय्यर्पितमनोबुद्  िर्मामेवैष्यस्यस  शयम्।।7।।

इसलिए हे अर्जुन ! तू सब समय में निरन्तर मेरा स्मरण कर और युद्ध भी कर | इस प्रकार मुझमें अर्पण किये हुए मन-बुद्धि से युक्त होकर तू निःसंदेह मुझको ही प्राप्त होगा |(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

अभ्यासयोगयुक्तेन चेतसा नान्यगामिना।
परमं पुरुषं दिव्यं याति पार्थानुचिन्तयन्  ।8।।

हे पार्थ ! यह नियम है कि परमेश्वर के ध्यान के अभ्यासरूप योग से युक्त, दूसरी ओर न जाने वाले चित्त से निरन्तर चिन्तन करता हुआ मनुष्य परम प्रकाशरूप दिव्य पुरुष को अर्थात् परमेश्वर को ही प्राप्त होता है |(8)

----------


## ravi chacha

कविं पुराणमनुशासितार-
मणोरणीयांसमनुस्म  ेद्यः।
सर्वस्य धातारमचिन्तयरूप-
मादित्यवर्णं तमसः परस्तात्।।9।।
प्रयाणकाले मनसाचलेन
भक्तया युक्तो योगबलेन चैव।
भ्रूवोर्मध्ये प्राणमावेश्य सम्यक्
स तं परं पुरुषमुपैति दिव्यम्।।10।।

जो पुरुष सर्वज्ञ, अनादि, सबके नियन्ता, सूक्ष्म से भी अति सूक्ष्म, सबके धारण-पोषण करने वाले, अचिन्तयस्वरूप, सूर्य के सदृश नित्य चेतन प्रकाशरूप और अविद्या से अति परे, शुद्ध सच्चिदानन्दघन परमेश्वर का स्मरण करता है, वह भक्तियुक्त पुरुष अन्तकाल में भी योग बल से भृकुटी के मध्य में प्राण को अच्छी प्रकार स्थापित करके, फिर निश्चल मन से स्मरण करता हुआ उस दिव्यरूप परम पुरुष परमात्मा को ही प्राप्त होता है |(9,10)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदक्षरं वेदविदो वदन्ति
विशन्ति यद्यतयो वीतरागाः।
यदिच्छन्तो ब्रह्मचर्यं चरन्ति
तत्ते पदं संग्रहेण प्रवक्ष्ये।।11।।

वेद के जानने वाले विद्वान जिस सच्चिदानन्दघनरूप परम पद को अविनाशी कहते हैं, आसक्तिरहित संन्यासी महात्माजन जिसमें प्रवेश करते हैं और जिस परम पद को चाहने वाले ब्रह्मचारी लोग ब्रह्मचर्य का आचरण करते हैं, उस परम पद को मैं तेरे लिए संक्षेप में कहूँगा |(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वद्वाराणि संयम्य मनो हृदि निरुध्य च।
मूर्ध्न्याधायात्  नः प्राणमास्थितो योगधारणाम्।।12।।
ओमित्येकाक्षरं ब्रह्म व्याहरन्मामनुस्म  न्।
यः प्रयाति त्यजन्देहं स याति परमां गतिम्।।13।।


सब इन्द्रियों के द्वारों को रोक कर तथा मन को हृदयदेश में स्थिर करके, फिर उस जीते हुए मन के द्वारा प्राण को मस्तक में स्थापित करके, परमात्मसम्बन्धी योगधारणा में स्थित होकर जो पुरुष ॐ इस एक अक्षररूप ब्रह्म को उच्चारण करता हुआ और उसके अर्थस्वरूप मुझ निर्गुण ब्रह्म का चिन्तन करता हुआ शरीर को त्याग कर जाता है, वह पुरुष परम गति को प्राप्त होता है |(12,13)

----------


## ravi chacha

अनन्यचेताः सततं यो मां स्मरति नित्यशः।
तस्याहं सुलभः पार्थ नित्युक्तस्य योगिनः।।14।।

हे अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष मुझमें अनन्यचित्त होकर सदा ही निरन्तर मुझ पुरुषोत्तम को स्मरण करता है, उस नित्य-निरन्तर मुझमें युक्त हुए योगी के लिए मैं सुलभ हूँ, अर्थात् मैं उसे सहज ही प्राप्त हो जाता हूँ |(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

मामुपेत्य पुनर्जन्म दुःखालयमशाश्वतम्  
नाप्नुवन्ति महात्मानः संसिद्धिं परमां गताः।।15।।

परम सिद्धि को प्राप्त महात्माजन मुझको प्राप्त होकर दुःखों के घर तथा क्षणभंगुर पुनर्जन्म को नहीं प्राप्त होते  |(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

आब्रह्मभुवनाल्लो  ाः पुनरावर्तिनोऽर्ज  न।
मामुपेत्य तु कौन्तेय पुनर्जन्म न विद्यते।।16।।

हे अर्जुन ! ब्रह्मलोक सब लोक पुनरावर्ती हैं, परन्तु हे कुन्तीपुत्र ! मुझको प्राप्त होकर पुनर्जन्म नहीं होता, क्योंकि मैं कालातीत हूँ और ये सब ब्रह्मादि के लोक काल के द्वारा सीमित होने से अनित्य हैं |(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

सहस्रयुगपर्यन्तम  र्यद्ब्रह्मणो विदुः।
रात्रिं युगसहस्त्रान्तां तेऽहोरात्रविदो जनाः।।17।।

ब्रह्मा का जो एक दिन है, उसको एक हजार चतुर्युगी तक की अवधिवाला और रात्रि को भी एक हजार चतुर्युगी तक की अवधिवाला जो पुरुष तत्त्व से जानते हैं, वे योगीजन काल के तत्व को जानने वाले हैं(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

अव्यक्ताद्व्यक्त  ः सर्वाः प्रभवन्त्यहरागमे  
रात्र्यागमे प्रलीयन्ते तत्रैवाव्यक्तसंज  ञके।।18।।

सम्पूर्ण चराचर भूतगण ब्रह्मा के दिन के प्रवेशकाल में अव्यक्त से अर्थात् ब्रह्मा के सूक्ष्म शरीर से उत्पन्न होते हैं और ब्रह्मा की रात्रि के प्रवेशकाल में उस अव्यक्त नामक ब्रह्मा के सूक्ष्म शरीर में लीन हो जाते हैं |(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

भूतग्रामः स एवायं भूत्वा भूत्वा प्रलीयते।
रात्र्यागमेऽवशः पार्थ प्रभवत्यहरागमे।।19  ।।

हे पार्थ ! वही यह भूतसमुदाय उत्पन्न हो-होकर प्रकृति के वश में हुआ रात्रि के प्रवेशकाल में लीन होता है और दिन के प्रवेशकाल में फिर उत्पन्न होता है |

----------


## ravi chacha

परस्तस्मात्तु भावोऽव्यक्तोऽव्य  ्तात्सनातनः।
यः स सर्वेषु भूतेषु नश्यत्सु न विनश्यति।।20।।

उस अव्यक्त से भी अति परे दूसरा अर्थात् विलक्षण जो सनातन अव्यक्त भाव है, वह परम दिव्य पुरुष सब भूतों के नष्ट होने पर भी नष्ट नहीं होता |(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

अव्यक्तोऽक्षर इत्युक्तस्तमाहुः परमां गतिम्।
यं प्राप्य न निवर्तन्ते तद्धाम परमं मम।।21।।

जो अव्यक्त 'अक्षर' इस नाम से कहा गया है, उसी अक्षर नामक अव्यक्तभाव को परम गति कहते हैं तथा जिस सनातन अव्यक्तभाव को प्राप्त होकर मनुष्य वापस नहीं आते, वह मेरा परम धाम है |(21)

----------


## ravi chacha

पुरुषः स परः पार्थ भक्तया लभ्यस्तवनन्यया।
यस्यान्तःस्थानि भूतानि येन सर्वमिदं ततम्।।22।।

हे पार्थ ! जिस परमात्मा के अन्तर्गत सर्वभूत हैं और जिस सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा से यह समस्त जगत परिपूर्ण है, वह सनातन अव्यक्त परम पुरुष तो अनन्य भक्ति से ही प्राप्त होने योग्य है |(22)

----------


## ravi chacha

यत्र काले त्वनावृत्तिमावृत  तिं चैव योगिनः
प्रयाता यान्ति तं कालं वक्ष्यामि भरतर्षभ।।23।।

हे अर्जुन ! जिस काल में शरीर त्याग कर गये हुए योगीजन तो वापस न लौटनेवाली गति को और जिस काल में गये हुए वापस लौटनेवाली गति को ही प्राप्त होते हैं, उस काल को अर्थात् दोनों मार्गों को कहूँगा |(23)

----------


## ravi chacha

अग्निर्ज्योतिरहः शुक्लः षण्मासा उत्तरायणम्।
तत्र प्रयाता गच्छन्ति ब्रह्म ब्रह्मविदो जनाः।।24।।

जिस मार्ग में ज्योतिर्मय अग्नि-अभिमानी देवता है, दिन का अभिमानी देवता है, शुक्लपक्ष का अभिमानी देवता है और उत्तरायण के छः महीनों का अभिमानी देवता है, उस मार्ग में मरकर गये हुए ब्रह्मवेत्ता योगीजन उपर्युक्त देवताओं द्वारा क्रम से ले जाये जाकर ब्रह्म को प्राप्त होते हैं |(24)

----------


## ravi chacha

धूमो रात्रिस्तथा कृष्णः षण्मासा दक्षिणायनम्।
तत्र चान्द्रमसं ज्योतिर्योगी प्राप्य निवर्तते।।25।।

जिस मार्ग में धूमाभिमानी देवता है, रात्रि अभिमानी देवता है तथा कृष्णपक्ष का अभिमानी देवता है और दक्षिणायन के छः महीनों का अभिमानी देवता है, उस मार्ग में मरकर गया हुआ सकाम कर्म करनेवाला योगी उपर्युक्त देवताओं द्वारा क्रम से ले जाया हुआ चन्द्रमा की ज्योति को प्राप्त होकर स्वर्ग में अपने शुभ कर्मों का फल भोगकर वापस आता है |(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

शुक्लकृष्णे गती ह्येते जगतः शाश्वते मते।
एकया यात्यनावृत्तिमन्  यावर्तते पुनः।।26।।

क्योंकि जगत के ये दो प्रकार के – शुक्ल और कृष्ण अर्थात् देवयान और पितृयान मार्ग सनातन माने गये हैं | इनमें एक के द्वारा गया हुआ – जिससे वापस नहीं लौटना पड़ता, उस परम गति को प्राप्त होता है और दूसरे के द्वारा गया हुआ फिर वापस आता है अर्थात् जन्म-मृत्यु को प्राप्त होता है |(26)

----------


## ravi chacha

नैते सृती पार्थ जानन्योगी मुह्यति कश्चन।
तस्मात्सर्वेषु कालेषु योगयुक्तो भवार्जुन।।27।।

हे पार्थ ! इस प्रकार इन दोनों मार्गों को तत्त्व से जानकर कोई भी योगी मोहित नहीं होता | इस कारण हे अर्जुन ! तू सब काल में समबुद्धिरूप योग से युक्त हो अर्थात् निरन्तर मेरी प्राप्ति के लिए साधन करने वाला हो |(27)

----------


## ravi chacha

वेदेषु यज्ञेषु तपुःसु चैव
दानेषु यत्पुण्यफलं प्रदिष्टम्।
अत्येति तत्सर्वमिदं विदित्वा
योगी परं स्थानमुपैति चाद्यम्।।28।।

योगी पुरुष इस रहस्य को तत्त्व से जानकर वेदों के पढ़ने में तथा यज्ञ, तप और दानादि के करने में जो पुण्यफल कहा है, उन सबको निःसंदेह उल्लंघन कर जाता है और सनातन परम पद को प्राप्त होता है |(28)
ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे अक्षरब्रह्मयोगो नामाऽष्टमोऽध्याय | |8 | |
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में 'अक्षरब्रह्मयोग' नामक आठवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ |

----------


## ravi chacha

नौवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य
महादेवजी कहते हैं – पार्वती अब मैं आदरपूर्वक नौवें अध्याय के माहात्म्य का वर्णन करुँगा, तुम स्थिर होकर सुनो। नर्मदा के तट पर माहिष्मती नाम की एक नगरी है। वहाँ माधव नाम के एक ब्राह्मण रहते थे, जो वेद-वेदांगों के तत्वज्ञ और समय-समय पर आने वाले अतिथियों के प्रेमी थे। उन्होंने विद्या के द्वारा बहुत धन कमाकर एक महान यज्ञ का अनुष्ठान आरम्भ किया। उस यज्ञ में

----------


## ravi chacha

नौवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य
महादेवजी कहते हैं – पार्वती अब मैं आदरपूर्वक नौवें अध्याय के माहात्म्य का वर्णन करुँगा, तुम स्थिर होकर सुनो। नर्मदा के तट पर माहिष्मती नाम की एक नगरी है। वहाँ माधव नाम के एक ब्राह्मण रहते थे, जो वेद-वेदांगों के तत्वज्ञ और समय-समय पर आने वाले अतिथियों के प्रेमी थे। उन्होंने विद्या के द्वारा बहुत धन कमाकर एक महान यज्ञ का अनुष्ठान आरम्भ किया। उस यज्ञ में

----------


## ravi chacha

बलि देने के लिए एक बकरा मंगाया गया। जब उसके शरीर की पूजा हो गयी, तब सबको आश्चर्य में डालते हुए उस बकरे ने हँसकर उच्च स्वर से कहाः "ब्राह्मण ! इन बहुत से यज्ञों द्वारा क्या लाभ है? इनका फल तो नष्ट हो जाने वाला  तथा ये जन्म, जरा और मृत्यु के भी कारण हैं। यह सब करने पर भी मेरी जो वर्तमान दशा है इसे देख लो।" बकरे के इस अत्यन्त कौतूहलजनक वचन को सुनकर

----------


## ravi chacha

यज्ञमण्डप में रहने वाले सभी लोग बहुत ही विस्मित हुए। तब वे यजमान ब्राह्मण हाथ जोड़ अपलक नेत्रों से देखते हुए बकरे को प्रणाम करके यज्ञ और आदर के साथ पूछने लगे।
ब्राह्मण बोलेः आप किस जाति के थे? आपका स्वभाव और आचरण कैसा था? तथा जिस कर्म से आपको बकरे की योनि प्राप्त हुई? यह सब मुझे बताइये।
बकरा बोलाः ब्राह्मण ! मैं पूर्व जन्म में ब्राह्मणों के अत्यन्त निर्मल कुल में उत्पन्न हुआ था। समस्त यज्ञों का अनुष्ठान करने वाला और वेद-विद्या में प्रवीण था। एक दिन मेरी स्त्री ने भगवती दुर्गा की भक्ति से विनम्र होकर अपने बालक के रोग की शान्ति के लिए बलि देने के निमित्त मुझसे एक बकरा माँगा। तत्पश्चात् जब चण्डिका के मन्दिर में वह बकरा मारा जाने लगा, उस समय उसकी माता ने मुझे शाप दियाः "ओ ब्राह्मणों में नीच, पापी! तू मेरे बच्चे का वध करना चाहता है, इसलिए तू भी बकरे की योनि में जन्म लेगा।" द्विजश्रेष्ठ ! तब कालवश मृत्यु को प्राप्त होकर मैं बकरा

----------


## ravi chacha

हुआ। यद्यपि मैं पशु योनि में पड़ा हूँ, तो भी मुझे अपने पूर्वजन्मों का स्मरण बना हुआ है। ब्रह्मण ! यदि आपको सुनने की उत्कण्ठा हो तो मैं एक और भी आश्चर्य की बात बताता हूँ। कुरुक्षेत्र नामक एक नगर है, जो मोक्ष प्रदान करने वाला है। वहाँ चन्द्रशर्मा नामक एक सूर्यवंशी राजा राज्य करते थे। एक समय जब सूर्यग्रहण लगा था, राजा ने बड़ी श्रद्धा के साथ कालपुरुष का दान करने की तैयारी

----------


## ravi chacha

की। उन्होंने वेद-वेदांगो के पारगामी एक विद्वान ब्राह्मण को बुलवाया और पुरोहित के साथ वे तीर्थ के पावन जल से स्नान करने को चले और दो वस्त्र धारण किये। फिर पवित्र और प्रसन्नचित्त होकर उन्होंने श्वेत चन्दन लगाया और बगल में खड़े हुए पुरोहित का हाथ पकड़कर तत्कालोचित मनुष्यों से घिरे हुए अपने स्थान पर लौट आये। आने पर राजा ने यथोचित्त विधि से भक्तिपूर्वक ब्राह्मण को कालपुरुष का दान किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब कालपुरुष का हृदय चीरकर उसमें से एक पापात्मा चाण्डाल प्रकट हुआ फिर थोड़ी देर के बाद निन्दा भी चाण्डाली का रूप धारण करके कालपुरुष के शरीर से निकली और ब्राह्मण के पास आ गयी। इस प्रकार चाण्डालों की वह जोड़ी आँखें लाल किये निकली और ब्राह्मण के शरीर में हठात प्रवेश करने लगी। ब्राह्मण मन ही मन गीता के नौवें अध्याय का जप करते थे और राजा चुपचाप यह सब कौतुक देखने लगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्राह्मण के अन्तःकरण में भगवान गोविन्द शयन करते थे। वे उन्हीं का ध्यान करने लगे। ब्राह्मण ने जब गीता के नौवें अध्याय का जप करते हुए अपने आश्रयभूत भगवान का ध्यान किया, उस समय गीता के अक्षरों से प्रकट हुए विष्णुदूतों द्वारा पीड़ित होकर वे दोनों चाण्डाल भाग चले। उनका उद्योग निष्फल हो गया। इस प्रकार इस घटना को प्रत्यक्ष देखकर राजा के नेत्र

----------


## ravi chacha

आश्चर्य से चकित हो उठे। उन्होंने ब्राह्मण से पूछाः "विप्रवर ! इस भयंकर आपत्ति को आपने कैसे पार किया? आप किस मन्त्र का जप तथा किस देवता का स्मरण कर रहे थे? वह पुरुष तथा स्त्री कौन थी? वे  दोनों कैसे उपस्थित हुए? फिर वे शान्त कैसे हो गये? यह सब मुझे बताइये।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्राह्मण ने कहाः राजन ! चाण्डाल का रूप धारण करके भयंकर पाप ही प्रकट हुआ था तथा वह स्त्री निन्दा की साक्षात मूर्ति थी। मैं इन दोनों को ऐसा ही समझता हूँ। उस समय मैं गीता के नवें अध्याय के मन्त्रों की माला जपता था। उसी का माहात्म्य है कि सारा संकट दूर हो गया। महीपते ! मैं नित्य ही गीता के नौवें अध्याय का जप करता हूँ। उसी के प्रभाव से प्रतिग्रहजनित आपत्तियों के पार हो सका हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह सुनकर राजा ने उसी ब्राह्मण से गीता के नवम अध्याय का अभ्यास किया, फिर वे दोनों ही परम शान्ति (मोक्ष) को प्राप्त हो गये।
(यह कथा सुनकर ब्राह्मण ने बकरे को बन्धन से मुक्त कर दिया और गीता के नौवें अध्याय के अभ्यास से परम गति को प्राप्त किया।)

----------


## ravi chacha

नौवाँ अध्यायः राजविद्याराजगुह्  योग

----------


## ravi chacha

महादेवजी कहते हैं – पार्वती अब मैं आदरपूर्वक नौवें अध्याय के माहात्म्य का वर्णन करुँगा, तुम स्थिर होकर सुनो। नर्मदा के तट पर माहिष्मती नाम की एक नगरी है। वहाँ माधव नाम के एक ब्राह्मण रहते थे, जो वेद-वेदांगों के तत्वज्ञ और समय-समय पर आने वाले अतिथियों के प्रेमी थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

उन्होंने विद्या के द्वारा बहुत धन कमाकर एक महान यज्ञ का अनुष्ठान आरम्भ किया। उस यज्ञ में बलि देने के लिए एक बकरा मंगाया गया। जब उसके शरीर की पूजा हो गयी, तब सबको आश्चर्य में डालते हुए उस बकरे ने हँसकर उच्च स्वर से कहाः "ब्राह्मण ! इन बहुत से यज्ञों द्वारा क्या

----------


## ravi chacha

लाभ है? इनका फल तो नष्ट हो जाने वाला  तथा ये जन्म, जरा और मृत्यु के भी कारण हैं। यह सब करने पर भी मेरी जो वर्तमान दशा है इसे देख लो।" बकरे के इस अत्यन्त कौतूहलजनक वचन को सुनकर यज्ञमण्डप में रहने वाले सभी लोग बहुत ही विस्मित हुए। तब वे यजमान ब्राह्मण हाथ जोड़ अपलक नेत्रों से देखते हुए बकरे को प्रणाम करके यज्ञ और आदर के साथ पूछने लगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्राह्मण बोलेः आप किस जाति के थे? आपका स्वभाव और आचरण कैसा था? तथा जिस कर्म से आपको बकरे की योनि प्राप्त हुई? यह सब मुझे बताइये।

----------


## ravi chacha

बकरा बोलाः ब्राह्मण ! मैं पूर्व जन्म में ब्राह्मणों के अत्यन्त निर्मल कुल में उत्पन्न हुआ था। समस्त यज्ञों का अनुष्ठान करने वाला और वेद-विद्या में प्रवीण था। एक दिन मेरी स्त्री ने भगवती दुर्गा की भक्ति से विनम्र होकर अपने बालक के रोग की शान्ति के लिए बलि देने के निमित्त

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझसे एक बकरा माँगा। तत्पश्चात् जब चण्डिका के मन्दिर में वह बकरा मारा जाने लगा, उस समय उसकी माता ने मुझे शाप दियाः "ओ ब्राह्मणों में नीच, पापी! तू मेरे बच्चे का वध करना चाहता है, इसलिए तू भी बकरे की योनि में जन्म लेगा।" द्विजश्रेष्ठ ! तब कालवश मृत्यु को प्राप्त होकर मैं

----------


## ravi chacha

बकरा हुआ। यद्यपि मैं पशु योनि में पड़ा हूँ, तो भी मुझे अपने पूर्वजन्मों का स्मरण बना हुआ है। ब्रह्मण ! यदि आपको सुनने की उत्कण्ठा हो तो मैं एक और भी आश्चर्य की बात बताता हूँ। कुरुक्षेत्र नामक एक नगर है, जो मोक्ष प्रदान करने वाला है। वहाँ चन्द्रशर्मा नामक एक सूर्यवंशी राजा राज्य

----------


## ravi chacha

करते थे। एक समय जब सूर्यग्रहण लगा था, राजा ने बड़ी श्रद्धा के साथ कालपुरुष का दान करने की तैयारी की। उन्होंने वेद-वेदांगो के पारगामी एक विद्वान ब्राह्मण को बुलवाया और पुरोहित के साथ वे तीर्थ के पावन जल से स्नान करने को चले और दो वस्त्र धारण किये। फिर पवित्र और प्रसन्नचित्त होकर उन्होंने श्वेत चन्दन लगाया और बगल में खड़े हुए पुरोहित का हाथ पकड़कर तत्कालोचित मनुष्यों से घिरे हुए अपने स्थान पर लौट आये। आने पर राजा ने यथोचित्त विधि से भक्तिपूर्वक ब्राह्मण को कालपुरुष का दान किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब कालपुरुष का हृदय चीरकर उसमें से एक पापात्मा चाण्डाल प्रकट हुआ फिर थोड़ी देर के बाद निन्दा भी चाण्डाली का रूप धारण करके कालपुरुष के शरीर से निकली और ब्राह्मण के पास आ गयी। इस प्रकार चाण्डालों की वह जोड़ी आँखें लाल किये निकली और ब्राह्मण के शरीर में हठात प्रवेश करने लगी। ब्राह्मण मन ही मन गीता के नौवें अध्याय का जप करते थे और राजा चुपचाप यह सब कौतुक देखने लगे। ब्राह्मण के

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्तःकरण में भगवान गोविन्द शयन करते थे। वे उन्हीं का ध्यान करने लगे। ब्राह्मण ने जब गीता के नौवें अध्याय का जप करते हुए अपने आश्रयभूत भगवान का ध्यान किया, उस समय गीता के अक्षरों से प्रकट हुए विष्णुदूतों द्वारा पीड़ित होकर वे दोनों चाण्डाल भाग चले। उनका उद्योग

----------


## ravi chacha

निष्फल हो गया। इस प्रकार इस घटना को प्रत्यक्ष देखकर राजा के नेत्र आश्चर्य से चकित हो उठे। उन्होंने ब्राह्मण से पूछाः "विप्रवर ! इस भयंकर आपत्ति को आपने कैसे पार किया? आप किस मन्त्र का जप तथा किस देवता का स्मरण कर रहे थे? वह पुरुष तथा स्त्री कौन थी? वे  दोनों कैसे उपस्थित हुए? फिर वे शान्त कैसे हो गये? यह सब मुझे बताइये।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्राह्मण ने कहाः राजन ! चाण्डाल का रूप धारण करके भयंकर पाप ही प्रकट हुआ था तथा वह स्त्री निन्दा की साक्षात मूर्ति थी। मैं इन दोनों को ऐसा ही समझता हूँ। उस समय मैं गीता के नवें अध्याय के मन्त्रों की माला जपता था। उसी का माहात्म्य है कि सारा संकट दूर हो गया। महीपते ! मैं नित्य ही गीता के नौवें अध्याय का जप करता हूँ। उसी के प्रभाव से प्रतिग्रहजनित आपत्तियों के पार हो सका हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह सुनकर राजा ने उसी ब्राह्मण से गीता के नवम अध्याय का अभ्यास किया, फिर वे दोनों ही परम शान्ति (मोक्ष) को प्राप्त हो गये।
(यह कथा सुनकर ब्राह्मण ने बकरे को बन्धन से मुक्त कर दिया और गीता के नौवें अध्याय के अभ्यास से परम गति को प्राप्त किया।)

----------


## ravi chacha

नौवाँ अध्यायः राजविद्याराजगुह्  योग

----------


## ravi chacha

सातवें अध्याय के आरम्भ में भगवान ने विज्ञानसहित ज्ञान का वर्णन करने की प्रतिज्ञा की थी। उस अनुसार उस विषय का वर्णन करते हुए आखिर में ब्रह्म, अध्यात्म, कर्म, अधिभूत, अधिदैव और अधियज्ञसहित भगवान को जानने की और अतंकाल में भगवान के चिंतन की बात कही है फिर आठवें अध्याय में विषय को समझने के लिए सात प्रश्न किये। उनमें से छः प्रश्नों के उत्तर तो भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने संक्षिप्त में तीसरे और चौथे

----------


## ravi chacha

श्लोक में दिये, लेकिन सातवें प्रश्न के उत्तर में उन्होंने जिस उपदेश का आरंभ किया उसमें ही आठवाँ अध्याय पूर्ण हुआ। इस तरह सातवें अध्याय में शुरु किये गये विज्ञानसहित ज्ञान का सांगोपांग वर्णन नहीं हो पाने से उस विषय को बराबर समझाने के लिए भगवान इस नौवें अध्याय का आरम्भ करते हैं। सातवें अध्याय में वर्णन किये गये उपदेश से इसका प्रगाढ़ सम्बन्ध बताने के लिए भगवान पहले श्लोक में फिर से वही विज्ञानसहित ज्ञान का वर्णन करने की प्रतिज्ञा करते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ नवमोऽध्यायः ।।
श्रीभगवानुवाच
इदं तु ते गुह्यतमं प्रवक्ष्याम्यनसू  वे।
ज्ञानं विज्ञानसहितं यज्ज्ञात्वा मोक्ष्यसेऽशुभात्  ।1।।
श्रीभगवान बोलेः तुझ दोष दृष्टिरहित भक्त के लिए इस परम गोपनीय विज्ञानसहित ज्ञान को पुनः भली भाँति कहूँगा, जिसको जानकर तू दुःखरूप संसार से मुक्त हो जाएगा।(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

राजविद्या राजगुह्यं पवित्रमिदमुत्तमम  ।
प्रत्यक्षावगमं धर्म्यं सुसुखं कर्तुमव्ययम्।।2।।
यह विज्ञानसहित ज्ञान सब विद्याओं का राजा, सब रहस्यों का राजा, अति पवित्र, अति उत्तम, प्रत्यक्ष फलवाला, धर्मयुक्त साधन करने में बड़ा सुगम और अविनाशी है।(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

अश्रद्दधानाः पुरुषा धर्मस्यास्य परंतप।
अप्राप्य मां निवर्तन्ते मृत्युसंसारवर्त्  नि।।3।।
हे परंतप ! इस उपर्युक्त धर्म में श्रद्धारहित पुरुष मुझको न प्राप्त होकर मृत्युरूप संसारचक्र में भ्रमण करते रहते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

मया ततमिदं सर्वं जगदव्यक्तमूर्तिन  ।
मत्स्थानि सर्वभूतानि न चाहं तेष्ववस्थितः।।4।।
मुझ निराकार परमात्मा से यह सब जगत जल से बर्फ से सदृश परिपूर्ण है और सब भूत मेरे अन्तर्गत संकल्प के आधार स्थित हैं, किन्तु वास्तव में मैं उनमें स्थित नहीं हूँ।(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

न च मत्स्थानि भूतानि पश्य मे योगमैश्वरम्।
भूतभृन्न च भूतस्थो ममात्मा भूतभावनः।।5।।
वे सब भूत मुझमें स्थित नहीं हैं, किन्तु मेरी ईश्वरीय योगशक्ति को देख कि भूतों को धारण-पोषण करने वाला और भूतों को उत्पन्न करने वाला भी मेरा आत्मा वास्तव में भूतों में स्थित नहीं है।(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

यथाकाशस्थितो नित्यं वायुः सर्वत्रगो महान्।
तथा सर्वाणि भूतानि मत्स्थानीत्युपधा  य।।6।।
जैसे आकाश से उत्पन्न सर्वत्र विचरने वाला महान वायु सदा आकाश में ही स्थित है, वैसे ही  मेरे संकल्प द्वारा उत्पन्न होने से सम्पूर्ण भूत मुझमें स्थित हैं, ऐसा जान।(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वभूतानि कौन्तेय प्रकृतिं यान्ति मामिकाम्।
कल्पक्षये पुनस्तानि कल्पादौ विसृजाम्यहम्।।7।।
हे अर्जुन ! कल्पों के अन्त में सब भूत मेरी प्रकृति को प्राप्त होते हैं अर्थात् प्रकृति में लीन होते हैं और कल्पों के आदि में उनको मैं फिर रचता हूँ।(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रकृतिं स्वामवष्टभ्य विसृजामि पुनः पुनः।
भूतग्राममिमं कृत्स्नमवशं प्रकृतेर्वशात्।।
अपनी प्रकृति को अंगीकार करके स्वभाव के बल से परतन्त्र हुए इस सम्पूर्ण भूतसमुदाय को बार-बार उनके कर्मों के अनुसार रचता हूँ।(8)

----------


## ravi chacha

न च मां तानि कर्माणि निबध्नन्ति धनंजय।
उदासीनवदासीनमसक्  ं तेषु कर्मसु।।9।।
हे अर्जुन ! उन कर्मों में आसक्ति रहित और उदासीन के सदृश स्थित मुझ परमात्मा को वे कर्म नहीं बाँधते।(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

मयाध्यक्षेण प्रकृतिः सूयते सचराचरम्।
हेतुनानेन कौन्तेय जगद्विपरिवर्तते।  10।।
हे अर्जुन ! मुझ अधिष्ठाता के सकाश से प्रकृति चराचर सहित सर्व जगत को रचती है और इस हेतु से ही यह संसारचक्र घूम रहा है।(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

अवजानन्ति मां मूढा मानुषीं तनुमाश्रितम्।
परं भावमजानन्तो मम भूतमहेश्वरम्।।11।।
मेरे परम भाव को न जानने वाले मूढ़ लोग मनुष्य का शरीर धारण करने वाले मुझ सम्पूर्ण भूतों के महान ईश्वर को तुच्छ समझते हैं अर्थात् अपनी योगमाया से संसार के उद्धार के लिए मनुष्यरूप में विचरते हुए मुझ परमेश्वर को साधारण मनुष्य मानते हैं।(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

मोघाशा मोघकर्माणो मोघज्ञाना विचेतसः।
राक्षसीमासुरीं चैव प्रकृतिं मोहिनीं श्रिताः।।12।।
वे व्यर्थ आशा, व्यर्थ कर्म और व्यर्थ ज्ञानवाले विक्षिप्तचित्त अज्ञानीजन राक्षसी, आसुरी और मोहिनी प्रकृति को ही धारण किये रहते हैं।(12)

----------


## ravi chacha

मोघाशा मोघकर्माणो मोघज्ञाना विचेतसः।
राक्षसीमासुरीं चैव प्रकृतिं मोहिनीं श्रिताः।।12।।
वे व्यर्थ आशा, व्यर्थ कर्म और व्यर्थ ज्ञानवाले विक्षिप्तचित्त अज्ञानीजन राक्षसी, आसुरी और मोहिनी प्रकृति को ही धारण किये रहते हैं।(12)

----------


## ravi chacha

महात्मानस्तु मां पार्थ दैवीं प्रकृतिमाश्रिताः  
भजन्त्यनन्यमनसो ज्ञात्वा भूतादिमव्ययम्।।13।  ।
परन्तु हे कुन्तीपुत्र ! दैवी प्रकृति के आश्रित महात्माजन मुझको सब भूतों का सनातन कारण और नाशरहित अक्षरस्वरूप जानकर अनन्य मन से युक्त होकर निरन्तर भजते हैं।(13)

----------


## ravi chacha

सततं कीर्तयन्तो मां यतन्तश्च दृढव्रताः।
नमस्यन्तश्च मां भक्तया नित्ययुक्ता उपासते।।14।।
वे दृढ़ निश्चय वाले भक्तजन निरन्तर मेरे नाम और गुणों का कीर्तन करते हुए तथा मेरी प्राप्ति के लिए यत्न करते हुए और मुझको बार-बार प्रणाम करते हुए सदा मेरे ध्यान में युक्त होकर अनन्य प्रेम से मेरी उपासना करते हैं।(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञानयज्ञेन चाप्यन्ये यजन्तो मामुपासते।
एकत्वेन पृथक्तवेन बहुधा विश्वतोमुखम्।।15।।
दूसरे ज्ञानयोगी मुझ निर्गुण-निराकार ब्रह्म का ज्ञानयज्ञ के द्वारा अभिन्नभाव से पूजन करते हुए भी मेरी उपासना करते हैं और दूसरे मनुष्य बहुत प्रकार से स्थित मुझ विराटस्वरूप परमेश्वर की पृथक भाव से उपासना करते हैं।(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

अहं क्रतुरहं यज्ञः स्धाहमहमौषधम्।
मंत्रोऽहमहमेवाज्  महमग्निरहं हुतम्।।16।।
क्रतु मैं हूँ, यज्ञ मैं हूँ, स्वधा मैं हूँ, औषधि मैं हूँ, मंत्र मैं हूँ, घृत मैं हूँ, अग्नि मैं हूँ और हवनरूप क्रिया भी मैं ही हूँ।(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

पिताहमस्य जगतो माता धाता पितामहः।
वेद्यं पवित्रमोंकार ऋक्साम यजुरेव च।।17।।
इस सम्पूर्ण जगत का धाता अर्थात् धारण करने वाला और कर्मों के फल को देने वाला, पिता माता, पितामह, जानने योग्य, पवित्र ओंकार तथा ऋग्वेद, सामवेद और यजुर्वेद भी मैं ही हूँ।(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

गतिर्भर्ता प्रभुः साक्षी निवासः शरणं सुहृत्।
प्रभवः प्रलयः स्थानं निधानं बीजमव्ययम्।।18।।
प्राप्त होने योग्य परम धाम, भरण-पोषण करने वाला, सबका स्वामी, शुभाशुभ का देखने वाला, सब का वासस्थान, शरण लेने योग्य, प्रत्युपकार न चाहकर हित करने वाला, सबकी उत्पत्ति-प्रलय का हेतु, स्थिति का आधार, निधान और अविनाशी कारण भी मैं ही हूँ।(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

तपाम्यहमहं वर्षं निगृह्णाम्युत्सृ  ामि च।
अमृतं चैव मृत्युश्च सदसच्चाहमर्जुन।।19  ।।
मैं ही सूर्यरूप से तपता हूँ, वर्षा का आकर्षण करता हूँ और उसे बरसाता हूँ। हे अर्जुन ! मैं ही अमृत और मृत्यु हूँ और सत् असत् भी मैं ही हूँ।(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

त्रैविद्या मां सोमपाः पूतपापा
यज्ञैरिष्ट्वा स्वर्गतिं प्रार्थयन्ते।
ते पुण्यमासाद्य सुरेन्द्रलोक-
मश्नन्ति दिव्यान्दिवि देवभोगान्।।20।।
तीनों वेदों में विधान किये हुए सकाम कर्मों को करने वाले, सोम रस को पीने वाले, पाप रहित पुरुष मुझको यज्ञों के द्वारा पूजकर स्वर्ग की प्राप्ति चाहते हैं, वे पुरुष अपने पुण्यों के फलरूप स्वर्गलोक को प्राप्त होकर स्वर्ग में दिव्य देवताओं के भोगों को भोगते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

ते तं भुक्तवा स्वर्गलोकं विशालं
क्षीणे पुण्ये मर्त्यलोकं विशन्ति।
एवं त्रयीधर्ममनुप्रप  ्ना
गतागतं कामकामा लभन्ते।।21।।
वे उस विशाल स्वर्गलोक को भोगकर पुण्य क्षीण होने पर मृत्युलोक को प्राप्त होते है। इस प्रकार स्वर्ग के साधनरूप तीनों वेदों में कहे हुए सकाम कर्म का आश्रय लेने वाले और भोगों की कामना वाले पुरुष बार-बार आवागमन को प्राप्त होते हैं, अर्थात् पुण्य के प्रभाव से स्वर्ग में जाते हैं और पुण्य क्षीण होने पर मृत्युलोक में आते हैं।(21)

----------


## ravi chacha

अनन्याश्चिन्तयन्  ो मां ये जनाः पर्युपासते।
तेषां नित्याभियुक्ताना   योगक्षेमं वहाम्यहम्।।22।।
जो अनन्य प्रेम भक्तजन मुझ परमेश्वर को निरन्तर चिन्तन करते हुए निष्काम भाव से भजते हैं, उन नित्य-निरन्तर मेरा चिन्तन करने वाले पुरुषों को योगक्षेम मैं स्वयं प्राप्त कर देता हूँ।(22)

----------


## ravi chacha

येऽप्यन्यदेवता भक्ता यजन्ते श्रद्धयान्विताः।
तेऽपि मामेव कौन्तेय यजन्त्यविधिपूर्व  म्।।23।।
हे अर्जुन यद्यपि श्रद्धा से युक्त जो सकाम भक्त दूसरे देवताओं को पूजते हैं, वे भी मुझको ही पूजते हैं, किन्तु उनका पूजन अविधिपूर्वक अर्थात् अज्ञानपूर्वक है।(23)

----------


## ravi chacha

अहं हि सर्वयज्ञानां भोक्ता च प्रभुरेव च।
न तु मामभिजानन्ति तत्त्वेनातश्चयवन  ति ते।।24।।
क्योंकि सम्पूर्ण यज्ञों का भोक्ता और स्वामी मैं ही हूँ, परन्तु वे मुझ परमेश्वर को तत्त्व से नहीं जानते, इसी से गिरते हैं अर्थात् पुनर्जन्म को प्राप्त होते हैं।(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

यान्ति देवव्रता देवान्पितृन्यान्  ि पितृव्रताः।
भूतानि यान्ति भूतेज्या यान्ति मद्याजिनोऽपि माम्।।25।।
देवताओं को पूजने वाले देवताओं को प्राप्त होते हैं, पितरों को पूजने वाले पितरों को प्राप्त होते हैं, भूतों को पूजने वाले भूतों को प्राप्त होते हैं और मेरा पूजन करने वाले भक्त मुझको प्राप्त होते हैं। इसलिए मेरे भक्तों का पुनर्जन्म नहीं होता।(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

पत्रं पुष्पं फलं तोयं यो मे भक्तया प्रयच्छति।
तदहं भक्त्युपहृतमश्ना  ि प्रयतात्मनः।।26।।
जो कोई भक्त मेरे लिए प्रेम से पत्र, पुष्प, फल, जल आदि अर्पण करता है, उस शुद्धबुद्धि निष्काम प्रेमी भक्त का प्रेमपूर्वक अर्पण किया हुआ वह पत्र-पुष्पादि मैं सगुणरूप से प्रकट होकर प्रीतिसहित खाता हूँ।(26)

----------


## ravi chacha

पत्रं पुष्पं फलं तोयं यो मे भक्तया प्रयच्छति।
तदहं भक्त्युपहृतमश्ना  ि प्रयतात्मनः।।26।।
जो कोई भक्त मेरे लिए प्रेम से पत्र, पुष्प, फल, जल आदि अर्पण करता है, उस शुद्धबुद्धि निष्काम प्रेमी भक्त का प्रेमपूर्वक अर्पण किया हुआ वह पत्र-पुष्पादि मैं सगुणरूप से प्रकट होकर प्रीतिसहित खाता हूँ।(26)

----------


## ravi chacha

यत्करोषि यदश्नासि यज्जुहोषि ददासि यत्।
यत्तपस्यसि कौन्तेय तत्कुरुष्व मदर्पणम्।।27।।
हे अर्जुन ! तू जो कर्म करता है, जो खाता है, जो हवन करता है, जो दान देता है और जो तप करता है वह सब मुझे अर्पण कर।(27)

----------


## ravi chacha

यत्करोषि यदश्नासि यज्जुहोषि ददासि यत्।
यत्तपस्यसि कौन्तेय तत्कुरुष्व मदर्पणम्।।27।।
हे अर्जुन ! तू जो कर्म करता है, जो खाता है, जो हवन करता है, जो दान देता है और जो तप करता है वह सब मुझे अर्पण कर।(27)

----------


## ravi chacha

शुभाशुभफलैरेवं मोक्ष्यसे कर्मबन्धनैः।
संन्यासयोगयुक्ता  ्मा विमुक्तो मामपैष्यसि।।28।।
इस प्रकार जिसमें समस्त कर्म मुझ भगवान के अर्पण होते हैं – ऐसे सन्यासयोग से युक्त चित्तवाला तू शुभाशुभ फलरूप कर्मबन्धन से मुक्त हो जाएगा और उनसे मुक्त होकर मुझको ही प्राप्त होगा(28)

----------


## ravi chacha

समोऽहं सर्वभूतेष न मे द्वेष्योऽस्ति न प्रियः।
ये भजन्ति तु मां भक्त्या मयि ते तेषु चाप्यहम्।।29।।
मैं सब भूतों में समभाव से व्यापक हूँ। न कोई मेरा अप्रिय है ओर न प्रिय है परन्तु जो भक्त मुझको प्रेम से भजते हैं, वे मुझमें हैं और मैं भी उनमें प्रत्यक्ष प्रकट हूँ।(29)

----------


## ravi chacha

अपि चेत्सुदुराचारो भजते मामनन्यभाक्।
साधुरेव स मन्तव्यः सम्यग्व्यवसितो हि सः।।30।।
यदि कोई अतिशय दुराचारी भी अनन्यभाव से मेरा भक्त होकर मुझे भजता है तो वह साधु ही मानने योग्य है, क्योंकि वह यथार्थ निश्चयवाला है अर्थात् उसने भली भाँति निश्चय कर लिया है कि परमेश्वर के भजन के समान अन्य कुछ भी नहीं है।(30)

----------


## ravi chacha

क्षिप्रं भवति धर्मात्मा शश्वच्छान्तिं निगच्छति।
कौन्तेय प्रति जानीहि न मे भक्तः प्रणश्यति।।31।।
वह शीघ्र ही धर्मात्मा हो जाता है और सदा रहने वाली परम शान्ति को प्राप्त होता है। हे अर्जुन ! तू निश्चयपूर्वक सत्य जान कि मेरा भक्त नष्ट नहीं होता।(31)

----------


## ravi chacha

मां हि पार्थ व्यापाश्रित्य येऽपि स्युः पापयोनयः।
स्त्रियो वैश्यास्तथा शूद्रास्तेऽपि यान्ति परां गतिम्।।32।।
हे अर्जुन ! स्त्री, वैश्य, शूद्र तथा पापयोनि-चाण्डालादि जो कोई भी हों, वे भी मेरे शरण होकर परम गति को प्राप्त होते हैं।(32)

----------


## ravi chacha

किं पुनर्ब्राह्मणाः पुण्या भक्ता राजर्षयस्तथा।
अनित्यमसुखं लोकमिमं प्राप्य भजस्व माम्।।33।।
फिर इसमें तो कहना ही क्या है, जो पुण्यशील ब्राह्मण तथा राजर्षि भगवान मेरी शरण होकर परम गति को प्राप्त होते हैं। इसलिए तू सुखरहित और क्षणभंगुर इस मनुष्य शरीर को प्राप्त होकर निरन्तर मेरा ही भजन कर।(33)

----------


## ravi chacha

मन्मना भव मद् भक्तो मद्याजी मां नमस्कुरु।
मामेवैष्यसि युक्त्वैवमात्मान   मत्परायणः।।34।।
मुझमें मनवाला हो, मेरा भक्त बन, मेरा पूजनकरने वाला हो, मुझको प्रणाम कर। इस प्रकार आत्मा को मुझमें नियुक्त करके मेरे परायण होकर तू मुझको ही प्राप्त होगा।(34)

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे राजविद्याराजगुह्   योगो नाम नवमोऽध्यायः।।9।।
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में 'राजविद्याराजगुह्  योग' नामक नौवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ।।9।।

----------


## ravi chacha

दसवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य

भगवान शिव कहते हैं – सुन्दरी ! अब तुम दशम अध्याय के माहात्म्य की परम पावन कथा सुनो, जो स्वर्गरूपी दुर्ग में जाने के लिए सुन्दर सोपान और प्रभाव की चरम सीमा है। काशीपुरी में धीरबुद्धि नाम से विख्यात एक ब्राह्मण था, जो मुझमें प्रिय नन्दी के समान भक्ति रखता था। वह पावन कीर्ति के अर्जन में तत्पर रहने वाला, शान्तचित्त और हिंसा, कठोरता और दुःसाहस से दूर रहने वाला था। जितेन्द्रिय होने के कारण वह

----------


## ravi chacha

निवृत्तिमार्ग में  स्थित रहता था। उसने वेदरूपी समुद्र का पार पा लिया था। वह सम्पूर्ण शास्त्रों के तात्पर्य का ज्ञाता था। उसका चित्त सदा मेरे ध्यान में संलग्न रहता था। वह मन को अन्तरात्मा में लगाकर सदा आत्मतत्त्व का साक्षात्कार किया करता था, अतः जब वह चलने लगता, तब मैं प्रेमवश उसके पीछे दौड़-दौड़कर उसे हाथ का सहारा देता रहता था।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह देख मेरे पार्षद भृंगिरिटि ने पूछाः भगवन ! इस प्रकार भला, किसने आपका दर्शन किया होगा? इस महात्मा ने कौन-सा तप, होम अथवा जप किया है कि स्वयं आप ही पग-पग पर इसे हाथ का सहारा देते रहते हैं?

----------


## ravi chacha

भृंगिरिटि का यह प्रश्न सुनकर मैंने इस प्रकार उत्तर देना आरम्भ किया। एक समय की बात है – कैलास पर्वत के पार्श्वभागम में पुन्नाग वन के भीतर चन्द्रमा की अमृतमयी किरणों से धुली हुई भूमि में एक वेदी का आश्रय लेकर मैं बैठा हुआ था। मेरे बैठने के क्षण भर बाद ही सहसा बड़े जोर की आँधी उठी वहाँ के वृक्षों की शाखाएँ नीचे-ऊपर होकर आपस में टकराने लगीं, कितनी ही टहनियाँ टूट-टूटकर बिखर गयीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

पर्वत की अविचल छाया भी हिलने लगी। इसके बाद वहाँ महान भयंकर शब्द हुआ, जिससे पर्वत की कन्दराएँ प्रतिध्वनित हो उठीं। तदनन्तर आकाश से कोई विशाल पक्षी उतरा, जिसकी कान्ति काले मेघ के समान थी।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह कज्जल की राशि, अन्धकार के समूह अथवा पंख कटे हुए काले पर्वत-सा जान पड़ता था। पैरों से पृथ्वी का सहारा लेकर उस पक्षी ने मुझे प्रणाम किया और एक सुन्दर नवीन कमल मेरे चरणों में रखकर स्पष्ट वाणी में स्तुति करनी आरम्भ की।

----------


## ravi chacha

पक्षी बोलाः देव ! आपकी जय हो। आप चिदानन्दमयी सुधा के सागर तथा जगत के पालक हैं। सदा सदभावना से युक्त और अनासक्ति की लहरों से उल्लसित हैं। आपके वैभव का कहीं अन्त नहीं है। आपकी जय हो। अद्वैतवासना से परिपूर्ण बुद्धि के द्वारा आप त्रिविध मलों से रहित हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप जितेन्द्रिय भक्तों को अधीन अविद्यामय उपाधि से रहित, नित्यमुक्त, निराकार, निरामय, असीम, अहंकारशून्य, आवरणरहित और निर्गुण हैं। आपके भयंकर ललाटरूपी महासर्प की विषज्वाला से आपने कामदेव को भस्म किया। आपकी जय हो। आप प्रत्यक्ष आदि प्रमाणों से दूर होते हुए भी प्रामाण्यस्वरूप हैं। आपको बार-बार नमस्कार है।

----------


## ravi chacha

चैतन्य के स्वामी तथा त्रिभुवनरूपधारी आपको प्रणाम है। मैं श्रेष्ठ योगियों द्वारा चुम्बित आपके उन चरण-कमलों की वन्दना करता हूँ, जो अपार भव-पाप के समुद्र से पार उतरने में अदभुत शक्तिशाली हैं। महादेव ! साक्षात बृहस्पति भी आपकी स्तुति करने की धृष्टता नहीं कर सकते। सहस्र मुखोंवाले नागराज शेष में भी इतना चातुर्य नहीं है कि वे आपके गुणों का वर्णन कर सकें, फिर मेरे जैसे छोटी बुद्धिवाले पक्षी की तो बिसात ही क्या है?

----------


## ravi chacha

उस पक्षी के द्वारा किये हुए इस स्तोत्र को सुनकर मैंने उससे पूछाः "विहंगम ! तुम कौन हो और कहाँ से आये हो? तुम्हारी आकृति तो हंस जैसी है, मगर रंग कौए का मिला है। तुम जिस प्रयोजन को लेकर यहाँ आये हो, उसे बताओ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

पक्षी बोलाः देवेश ! मुझे ब्रह्मा जी का हंस जानिये। धूर्जटे ! जिस कर्म से मेरे शरीर में इस समय कालिमा आ गयी है, उसे सुनिये। प्रभो ! यद्यपि आप सर्वज्ञ हैं, अतः आप से कोई भी बात छिपी नहीं है तथापि यदि आप पूछते हैं तो बतलाता हूँ। सौराष्ट्र (सूरत) नगर के पास एक सुन्दर सरोवर है,

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसमें कमल लहलहाते रहते हैं। उसी में से बालचन्द्रमा के टुकड़े जैसे श्वेत मृणालों के ग्रास लेकर मैं तीव्र गति से आकाश में उड़ रहा था। उड़ते-उड़ते सहसा वहाँ से पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ा। जब होश में आया और अपने गिरने का कोई कारण न देख सका तो मन ही मन सोचने लगाः 'अहो !

----------


## ravi chacha

यह मुझ पर क्या आ पड़ा? आज मेरा पतन कैसे हो गया?' पके हुए कपूर के समान मेरे श्वेत शरीर में यह कालिमा कैसे आ गयी? इस प्रकार विस्मित होकर मैं अभी विचार ही कर रहा था कि उस पोखरे के कमलों में से मुझे ऐसी वाणी सुनाई दीः 'हंस ! उठो, मैं तुम्हारे गिरने और काले होने का कारण बताती हूँ।' तब मैं उठकर सरोवर के बीच गया और वहाँ पाँच कमलों से युक्त एक सुन्दर कमलिनी को देखा। उसको प्रणाम करके मैंने प्रदक्षिणा की और अपने पतन का कारण पूछा।

----------


## ravi chacha

कमलिनी बोलीः कलहंस ! तुम आकाशमार्ग से मुझे लाँघकर गये हो, उसी पातक के परिणामवश तुम्हें पृथ्वी पर गिरना पड़ा है तथा उसी के कारण तुम्हारे शरीर में कालिमा दिखाई देती है। तुम्हें गिरा देख मेरे हृदय में दया भर आयी और जब मैं इस मध्यम कमल के द्वारा बोलने लगी हूँ,

----------


## ravi chacha

उस समय मेरे मुख से निकली हुई सुगन्ध को सूँघकर साठ हजार भँवरे स्वर्गलोक को प्राप्त हो गये हैं। पक्षिराज ! जिस कारण मुझमें इतना वैभव – ऐसा प्रभाव आया है, उसे बतलाती हूँ, सुनो। इस जन्म से पहले तीसरे जन्म में मैं इस पृथ्वी पर एक ब्राह्मण की कन्या के रूप में उत्पन्न हुई थी।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस समय मेरा नाम सरोजवदना था। मैं गुरुजनों की सेवा करती हुई सदा एकमात्र पतिव्रत के पालन में तत्पर रहती थी। एक दिन की बात है, मैं एक मैना को पढ़ा रही थी। इससे पतिसेवा में कुछ विलम्ब हो गया। इससे पतिदेवता कुपित हो गये और उन्होंने शाप दियाः 'पापिनी ! तू मैना हो जा।'

----------


## ravi chacha

मरने के बाद यद्यपि मैं मैना ही हुई, तथापि पातिव्रत्य के प्रसाद से मुनियों के ही घर में मुझे आश्रय मिला। किसी मुनिकन्या ने मेरा पालन-पोषण किया। मैं जिनके घर में थी, वे ब्राह्मण प्रतिदिन विभूति योग के नाम से प्रसिद्ध गीता के दसवें अध्याय का पाठ करते थे और मैं उस पापहारी अध्याय को सुना करती थी। विहंगम ! काल आने पर मैं मैना का शरीर छोड़ कर दशम अध्याय के माहात्म्य से स्वर्ग लोक में अप्सरा हुई। मेरा नाम पद्मावती हुआ और मैं पद्मा की प्यारी सखी हो गयी।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक दिन मैं विमान से आकाश में विचर रही थी। उस समय सुन्दर कमलों से सुशोभित इस रमणीय सरोवर पर मेरी दृष्टि पड़ी और इसमें उतर कर ज्यों हीं मैंने जलक्रीड़ा आरम्भ की, त्यों ही दुर्वासा मुनि आ धमके। उन्होंने वस्त्रहीन अवस्था में मुझे देख लिया। उनके भय से मैंने स्वयं ही कमलिनी का रूप धारण कर लिया। मेरे दोनों पैर दो कमल हुए।

----------


## ravi chacha

दोनों हाथ भी दो कमल हो गये और शेष अंगों के साथ मेरा मुख भी कमल का हो गया। इस प्रकार मैं पाँच कमलों से युक्त हुई। मुनिवर दुर्वासा ने मुझे देखा उनके नेत्र क्रोधाग्नि से जल रहे थे। वे बोलेः 'पापिनी ! तू इसी रूप में सौ वर्षों तक पड़ी रह।' यह शाप देकर वे क्षणभर में अन्तर्धान हो गये कमलिनी होने पर भी विभूतियोगाध्याय के माहात्म्य से मेरी वाणी लुप्त नहीं हुई है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझे लाँघने मात्र के अपराध से तुम पृथ्वी पर गिरे हो। पक्षीराज ! यहाँ खड़े हुए तुम्हारे सामने ही आज मेरे शाप की निवृत्ति हो रही है, क्योंकि आज सौ वर्ष पूरे हो गये। मेरे द्वारा गाये जाते हुए, उस उत्तम अध्याय को तुम भी सुन लो। उसके श्रवणमात्र से तुम भी आज मुक्त हो जाओगे।
यह कहकर पद्मिनी ने स्पष्ट तथा सुन्दर वाणी में दसवें अध्याय का पाठ किया और वह मुक्त हो गयी। उसे सुनने के बाद उसी के दिये हुए इस कमल को लाकर मैंने आपको अर्पण किया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतनी कथा सुनाकर उस पक्षी ने अपना शरीर त्याग दिया। यह एक अदभुत-सी घटना हुई। वही पक्षी अब दसवें अध्याय के प्रभाव से ब्राह्मण कुल में उत्पन्न हुआ है। जन्म से ही अभ्यास होने के कारण शैशवावस्था से ही इसके मुख से सदा गीता के दसवें अध्याय का उच्चारण हुआ करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दसवें अध्याय के अर्थ-चिन्तन का यह परिणाम हुआ है कि यह सब भूतों में स्थित शंख-चक्रधारी भगवान विष्णु का सदा ही दर्शन करता रहता है। इसकी स्नेहपूर्ण दृष्टि जब कभी किसी देहधारी क शरीर पर पड़ जाती है, तब वह चाहे शराबी और ब्रह्महत्यारा ही क्यों न हो, मुक्त हो जाता है तथा

----------


## ravi chacha

पूर्वजन्म में अभ्यास किये हुए दसवें अध्याय के माहात्म्य से इसको दुर्लभ तत्त्वज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ तथा इसने जीवन्मुक्ति भी पा ली है। अतः जब यह रास्ता चलने लगता है तो मैं इसे हाथ का सहारा दिये रहता हूँ। भृंगिरिटी ! यह सब दसवें अध्याय की ही महामहिमा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

पार्वती ! इस प्रकार मैंने भृंगिरिटि के सामने जो पापनाशक कथा कही थी, वही तुमसे भी कही है। नर हो या नारी, अथवा कोई भी क्यों न हो, इस दसवें अध्याय के श्रवण मात्र से उसे सब आश्रमों के पालन का फल प्राप्त होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दसवाँ अध्यायः विभूतियोग
सात से लेकर नौवें अध्याय तक विज्ञानसहित ज्ञान का जो वर्णन किया है वह बहुत गंभीर होने से फिर से उस विषय को स्पष्टरूप से समझाने के लिए इस अध्याय का अब आरम्भ करते हैं। यहाँ पर पहले श्लोक में भगवान पूर्वोक्त विषय का फिर से वर्णन करने की प्रतिज्ञा करते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ दशमोऽध्यायः ।।

श्रीभगवानुवाच
भूय एव महाबाहो श्रृणु मे परमं वचः।
यत्तेऽहं प्रीयमाणाय वक्ष्यामि हितकाम्यया।।1।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः हे महाबाहो ! फिर भी मेरे परम रहस्य और प्रभावयुक्त वचन को सुन, जिसे मैं तुझ अतिशय प्रेम रखनेवाले के लिए हित की इच्छा से कहूँगा।(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

न मे विदुः सुरगणाः प्रभवं न महर्षयः।
अहमादिर्हि देवानां महर्षीणां च सर्वशः।।2।।

मेरी उत्पत्ति को अर्थात् लीला से प्रकट होने को न देवता लोग जानते हैं और न महर्षिजन ही जानते हैं, क्योंकि मैं सब प्रकार से देवताओं का और महर्षियों का भी आदिकरण हूँ।(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

यो मामजमनादिं च वेत्ति लोकमहेश्वरम्।
असंमूढः स मर्त्येषु सर्वपापैः प्रमुच्यते।।3।।

जो मुझको अजन्मा अर्थात् वास्तव में जन्मरहित, अनादि और लोकों का महान ईश्वर, तत्त्व से जानता है, वह मनुष्यों में ज्ञानवान पुरुष सम्पूर्ण पापों से मुक्त हो जाता है।(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

बुद्धिर्ज्ञानमसम  मोहः क्षमा सत्यं दमः शमः।
सुखं दुःखं भवोऽभावो भयं चाभयमेव च।।4।।
अहिंसा समता तुष्टिस्तपो दानं यशोऽयशः।
भवन्ति भावा भूतानां मत्त एव पृथग्विधाः।।5।।

निश्चय करने की शक्ति, यथार्थ ज्ञान, असम्मूढता, क्षमा, सत्य, इन्द्रियों का वश में करना, मन का निग्रह तथा सुख-दुःख, उत्पत्ति-प्रलय और भय-अभय तथा अहिंसा, समता, संतोष, तप, दान, कीर्ति और अपकीर्ति – ऐसे ये प्राणियों के नाना प्रकार के भाव मुझसे ही होते हैं।(4,5)

----------


## ravi chacha

महर्षयः सप्त पूर्वे चत्वारो मनवस्तथा।
मद् भावा मानसा जाता येषां लोक इमाः प्रजाः।।6।।

सात महर्षिजन, चार उनसे भी पूर्व में होने वाले सनकादि तथा स्वायम्भुव आदि चौदह मनु – ये मुझमें भाव वाले सब के सब मेरे संकल्प से उत्पन्न हुए हैं, जिनकी संसार में यह सम्पूर्ण प्रजा है।(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

महर्षयः सप्त पूर्वे चत्वारो मनवस्तथा।
मद् भावा मानसा जाता येषां लोक इमाः प्रजाः।।6।।

सात महर्षिजन, चार उनसे भी पूर्व में होने वाले सनकादि तथा स्वायम्भुव आदि चौदह मनु – ये मुझमें भाव वाले सब के सब मेरे संकल्प से उत्पन्न हुए हैं, जिनकी संसार में यह सम्पूर्ण प्रजा है।(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

एतां विभूतिं योगं च मम यो वेत्ति तत्त्वतः।
सोऽविकम्पेन योगेन युज्यते नात्र संशयः।।7।।

जो पुरुष मेरी इस परमैश्वर्यरूप विभूति को और योगशक्ति को तत्त्व से जानता है, वह निश्चल भक्तियोग से युक्त हो जाता है – इसमें कुछ भी संशय नहीं है।(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

अहं सर्वस्य प्रभवो मत्तः सर्वं प्रवर्तते।
इति मत्वा भजन्ते मां बुधा भावसमन्विताः।।8।।

मैं वासुदेव ही सम्पूर्ण जगत की उत्पत्ति का कारण हूँ और मुझसे ही सब जगत चेष्टा करता है, इस प्रकार समझकर श्रद्धा और भक्ति से युक्त बुद्धिमान भक्तजन मुझ परमेश्वर को ही निरन्तर भजते हैं।(8)

----------


## ravi chacha

मच्चित्ता मद् गतप्राणा बोधयन्तः परस्परम्।
कथयन्तश्च मां नित्यं तुष्यन्ति च रमन्ति च ।।9।।

निरन्तर मुझ में मन लगाने वाले और मुझमे ही प्राणों को अर्पण करने वाले भक्तजन मेरी भक्ति की चर्चा के द्वारा आपस में मेरे प्रभाव को जानते हुए तथा गुण और प्रभावसहित मेरा कथन करते हुए ही निरन्तर सन्तुष्ट होते हैं, और मुझ वासुदेव मे ही निरन्तर रमण करते हैं।(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

तेषां सततयुक्तानां भजतां – प्रीतीपूर्वकम्।
ददामि बुद्धियोगं तं येन मामुपयान्ति ते।।10।।

उन निरन्तर मेरे ध्यान आदि में लगे हुए और प्रेमपूर्वक भजने वाले भक्तों को मैं वह तत्त्वज्ञानरूप योग देता हूँ, जिससे वे मुझको ही प्राप्त होते हैं।(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

तेषां सततयुक्तानां भजतां – प्रीतीपूर्वकम्।
ददामि बुद्धियोगं तं येन मामुपयान्ति ते।।10।।

उन निरन्तर मेरे ध्यान आदि में लगे हुए और प्रेमपूर्वक भजने वाले भक्तों को मैं वह तत्त्वज्ञानरूप योग देता हूँ, जिससे वे मुझको ही प्राप्त होते हैं।(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

तेषामेवानुकम्पार  थमहमज्ञानजं तमः।
नाशयाम्यात्मभावस  थो ज्ञानदीपेन भास्वता।।11।।

हे अर्जुन ! उनके ऊपर अनुग्रह करने के लिए उनके अन्तःकरण में स्थित हुआ मैं स्वयं ही उनके अज्ञान जनित अन्धकार को प्रकाशमय तत्त्वज्ञानरूप दीपक के द्वारा नष्ट कर देता हूँ।(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
परं ब्रह्म परं धाम पवित्रं परमं भवान्।
पुरुषं शाश्वतं दिव्यमादिदेवमजं विभुम्।।12।।
आहुस्त्वामृषयः सर्वे देवर्षिर्नारदस्त  ा।
असितो देवलो व्यासः स्वयं चैव ब्रवीषि मे।।13।।

अर्जुन बोलेः आप परम ब्रह्म, परम धाम और परम पवित्र हैं, क्योंकि आपको सब ऋषिगण सनातन, दिव्य पुरुष और देवों का भी आदिदेव, अजन्मा और सर्वव्यापी कहते हैं। वैसे ही देवर्षि नारद तथा असित और देवल ऋषि तथा महर्षि व्यास भी कहते हैं और आप भी मेरे प्रति कहते हैं।(12,13)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वमेतदृतं मन्ये यन्मां वदसि केशव।
न हि ते भगवन्व्यक्तिं विदुर्देवा न दानवाः।।14।।

हे केशव ! जो कुछ भी मेरे प्रति आप कहते हैं, इस सबको मैं सत्य मानता हूँ। हे भगवान ! आपके लीलामय स्वरूप को न तो दानव जानते हैं और न देवता ही।(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वयमेवात्मनात्म  नं वेत्थ त्वं पुरुषोत्तम।
भूतभावन भूतेश देवदेव जगत्पते।।15।।

हे भूतों को उत्पन्न करने वाले ! हे भूतों के ईश्वर ! हे देवों के देव ! हे जगत के स्वामी! हे पुरुषोत्तम ! आप स्वयं ही अपने-से-अपने को जानते हैं।(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

वक्तुमर्हस्यशेषे   दिव्या ह्यात्मविभूतयः।
याभिर्विभूतिभिर्  ोकानिमांस्त्वं व्याप्य तिष्ठसि।।16।।

इसलिए आप ही उन अपनी दिव्य विभूतियों को सम्पूर्णता से कहने में समर्थ हैं, जिन विभूतियों के द्वारा आप इन सब लोकों को व्याप्त करके स्थित हैं।(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

कथं विद्यामहं योगिंस्त्वां सदा परिचिन्तयन्।
केषु केषु च भावेषु चिन्त्योऽसि भगवन्मया।।17।।

हे योगेश्वर ! मैं किस प्रकार निरन्तर चिन्तन करता हुआ आपको जानूँ और हे भगवन ! आप किन-किन भावों से  मेरे द्वारा चिन्तन करने योग्य हैं?(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

विस्तेणात्मनो योगं विभूतिं च जनार्दन।
भूयः कथय तृप्तिर्हि श्रृण्वतो नास्ति मेऽमृतम्।।18।।

हे जनार्दन ! अपनी योगशक्ति को और विभूति को फिर भी विस्तारपूवर्क कहिए, क्योंकि आपके अमृतमय वचनों को सुनते हुए मेरी तृप्ति नहीं होती अर्थात् सुनने की उत्कण्ठा बनी ही रहती है।(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
हन्त ते कथयिष्यामि दिव्या ह्यात्मविभूतयः।
प्राधान्यतः कुरुश्रेष्ठ नास्त्यन्तो विस्तरस्य मे।।19।।
श्री भगवान बोलेः हे कुरुश्रेष्ठ ! अब मैं जो मेरी विभूतियाँ हैं, उनको तेरे लिए प्रधानता से कहूँगा, क्योंकि मेरे विस्तार का अन्त नहीं है।(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

अहमात्मा गुडाकेश सर्वभूताशयस्थितः  
अहमादिश्च मध्यं च भूतानामन्त एव च।।20।।

हे अर्जुन ! मैं सब भूतों के हृदय में स्थित सबका आत्मा हूँ तथा सम्पूर्ण भूतों का आदि, मध्य और अन्त भी मैं ही हूँ।(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

आदित्यानामहं विष्णुर्ज्योतिषा   रविरंशुमान्।
मरीचिर्मरुतामस्म   नक्षत्राणामहं शशी।।21।।

मैं अदिति के बारह पुत्रों में विष्णु और ज्योतियों में किरणों वाला सूर्य हूँ तथा उनचास वायुदेवताओं का तेज और नक्षत्रों का अधिपति चन्द्रमा हूँ।(21)

----------


## ravi chacha

रुद्राणां शंकरश्चास्मि वित्तेशो यक्षरक्षसाम्।
वसूनां पावकश्चास्मि मेरूः शिखरिणामहम्।।23।।

मैं एकादश रूद्रों में शंकर हूँ और यक्ष तथा राक्षसों में धन का स्वामी कुबेर हूँ। मैं आठ वसुओं में अग्नि हूँ और शिखरवाले पर्वतों में सुमेरू पर्वत हूँ।(23)

----------


## ravi chacha

पुरोधसां च मुख्यं मां विद्धि पार्थ बृहस्पतिम्।
सेनानीनामहं स्कन्दः सरसामस्मि सागरः।।24।।

पुरोहितों में मुखिया बृहस्पति मुझको जान। हे पार्थ ! मैं सेनापतियों में स्कन्द और जलाशयों में समुद्र हूँ।(24)

----------


## ravi chacha

महर्षीणां भृगुरहं गिरामस्म्येकमक्ष  म्।
यज्ञानां जपयज्ञोऽस्मि स्थावराणां हिमालयः।।25।।

मैं महर्षियों में भृगु और शब्दों में एक अक्षर अर्थात् ओंकार हूँ। सब प्रकार के यज्ञों में जपयज्ञ और स्थिर रहने वालों में हिमालय पर्वत हूँ।(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

अश्वत्थः सर्ववृक्षाणां देवर्षीणां च नारदः।
गन्धर्वाणां चित्ररथः सिद्धानां कपिलो मुनिः।।26।।

मैं सब वृक्षों में पीपल का वृक्ष, देवर्षियों में नारद मुनि, गन्धर्वों में चित्ररथ और सिद्धों में कपिल मुनि हूँ।(26)

----------


## ravi chacha

उच्चैःश्रवसमश्वा  ां विद्धि माममृतोद् भवम्।
ऐरावतं गजेन्द्राणां नराणां च नराधिपम्।।27।।

घोड़ों में अमृत के साथ उत्पन्न होने वाला उच्चैःश्रवा नामक घोड़ा, श्रेष्ठ हाथियों में ऐरावत नामक हाथी और मनुष्यों में राजा मुझको जान।(27)

----------


## ravi chacha

आयुधानामहं वज्रं धेनूनामस्मि कामधुक्।
प्रजनश्चास्मि कन्दर्पः सर्पाणास्मि वासुकिः।।28।।

मैं शस्त्रों में वज्र और गौओं में कामधेनु हूँ। शास्त्रोक्त रीति से सन्तान की उत्पत्ति का हेतु कामदेव हूँ और सर्पों में सर्पराज वासुकि हूँ।(28)

----------


## ravi chacha

अनन्तश्चास्मि नागानां वरुणो यादसामहम्।
पितृणामर्यमा चास्मि यमः संयमतामहम्।।29।।

मैं नागों में शेषनाग और जलचरों का अधिपति वरुण देवता हूँ और पिंजरों में अर्यमा नामक पितर तथा शासन करने वालों में यमराज मैं हूँ।(29)

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लादश्चास्मि दैत्यानां कालः कलयतामहम्।
मृगाणां च मृगेन्द्रोऽहं वैनतेयश्च पक्षिणाम्।।30।।
मैं दैत्यों में प्रह्लाद और गणना करने वालों का समय हूँ तथा पशुओं में मृगराज सिंह और पक्षियों में मैं गरुड़ हूँ।(30)

----------


## ravi chacha

पवनः पवतामस्मि रामः शस्त्रभृतामहम्।
झषाणां मकरश्चास्मि स्रोतसामस्मि जाह्णवी।।31।।
मैं पवित्र करने वालों में वायु और शस्त्रधारियों में श्रीराम हूँ तथा मछलियों में मगर हूँ और नदियों में श्रीभागीरथी गंगाजी हूँ।(31)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्गाणामादिरन्तश  च मध्यं चैवाहमर्जुन।
अध्यात्मविद्या विद्यानां वादः प्रवदतामहम्।।32।।

हे अर्जुन ! सृष्टियों का आदि और अन्त तथा मध्य भी मैं ही हूँ। मैं विद्याओं में अध्यात्मविद्या अर्थात् ब्रह्मविद्या और परस्पर विवाद करने वालों का तत्त्व-निर्णय के लिए किया जाने वाला वाद हूँ।(32)

----------


## ravi chacha

अक्षराणामकारोऽस्  ि द्वन्द्वः सामासिकस्य च।
अहमेवाक्षयः कालो धाताहं विश्वतोमुखः।।33।।

मैं अक्षरों में अकार हूँ और समासों में द्वन्द्व नामक समास हूँ। अक्षयकाल अर्थात् काल का भी महाकाल तथा सब ओर मुखवाला, विराटस्वरूप, सबका धारण-पोषण करने वाला भी मैं ही हूँ।(33)

----------


## ravi chacha

मृत्युः सर्वहरश्चाहमुद् भवश्च भविष्यताम्।
कीर्तिः श्रीर्वाक्च नारीणां स्मृतिर्मेधा धृतिः क्षमा।।34।।

मैं सबका नाश करने वाला मृत्यु और उत्पन्न होने वालों का उत्पत्ति हेतु हूँ तथा स्त्रियों में कीर्ति, श्री, वाक्, स्मृति, मेधा, धृति और क्षमा हूँ।(34)

----------


## ravi chacha

बृहत्साम तथा साम्नां गायत्री छन्दसामहम्।
मासानां मार्गशीर्षोऽहमृत  नां कुसुमाकरः।।35।।

तथा गायन करने योग्य श्रुतियों में मैं बृहत्साम और छन्दों में गायत्री छन्द हूँ तथा महीनों में मार्गशीर्ष और ऋतुओं में वसन्त मैं हूँ।(36)

----------


## ravi chacha

द्यूतं छलयतामस्मि तेजस्तेजस्विनामह  ्।
जयोऽस्मि व्यवसायोऽस्मि सत्त्वं सत्त्ववतामहम्।।36।  ।

मैं छल करने वालों में जुआ और प्रभावशाली पुरुषों का प्रभाव हूँ। मैं जीतने वालों का विजय हूँ, निश्चय करने वालों का निश्चय और सात्त्विक पुरुषों का सात्त्विक भाव हूँ।(36)

----------


## ravi chacha

वृष्णीनां वासुदेवोऽस्मि पाण्डवानां धनंजयः।
मुनीनामप्यहं व्यासः कवीनामुशना कविः।।37।।

वृष्णिवंशियों में वासुदेव अर्थात् मैं स्वयं तेरा सखा, पाण्डवों में धनंजय अर्थात् तू, मुनियों में वेदव्यास और कवियों में शुक्राचार्य कवि भी मैं ही हूँ।(37)

----------


## ravi chacha

वृष्णीनां वासुदेवोऽस्मि पाण्डवानां धनंजयः।
मुनीनामप्यहं व्यासः कवीनामुशना कविः।।37।।

वृष्णिवंशियों में वासुदेव अर्थात् मैं स्वयं तेरा सखा, पाण्डवों में धनंजय अर्थात् तू, मुनियों में वेदव्यास और कवियों में शुक्राचार्य कवि भी मैं ही हूँ।(37)

----------


## ravi chacha

दण्डो दमयतामस्मि नीतिरस्मि जिगीषताम्।
मौनं चैवास्मि गुह्यानां ज्ञानं ज्ञानवतामहम्।।38।।

मैं दमन करने वालों का दण्ड अर्थात् दमन करने की शक्ति हूँ, जीतने की इच्छावालों की नीति हूँ, गुप्त रखने योग्य भावों का रक्षक मौन हूँ और ज्ञानवानों का तत्त्वज्ञान मैं ही हूँ।(38)

----------


## ravi chacha

यच्चापि सर्वभूतानां बीजं तदहमर्जुन।
न तदस्ति विना यत्स्यान्मया भूतं चराचरम्।।39।।

और हे अर्जुन ! जो सब भूतों की उत्पत्ति का कारण है, वह भी मैं ही हूँ, क्योंकि ऐसा चर और अचर कोई भी भूत नहीं है, जो मुझसे रहित हो।(39)

----------


## ravi chacha

नान्तोऽस्ति मम दिव्यानां विभूतीनां परंतप।
एष तूद्देशतः प्रोक्तो विभूतेर्विस्तरो मया।।40।।

हे परंतप ! मेरी दिव्य विभूतियों का अन्त नहीं है, मैंने अपनी विभूतियों का यह विस्तार तो तेरे लिए एकदेश से अर्थात् संक्षेप से कहा है।(40)

----------


## ravi chacha

यद्यद्विभूतिमत्स  ्त्वं श्रीमदूर्जितमेव वा।
तत्तदेवावगच्छ त्वं मम तेजोंऽशसम्भवम्।।41  ।।

जो-जो भी विभूतियुक्त अर्थात् ऐश्वर्ययुक्त, कान्तियुक्त और शक्तियुक्त वस्तु है, उस उसको तू मेरे तेज के अंश की ही अभिव्यक्ति जान(41)

----------


## ravi chacha

अथवा बहुनैतेन किं ज्ञातेन तवार्जुन।
विष्टभ्याहमिदं कृत्स्नमेकांशेन स्थितो जगत्।।42।।

अथवा हे अर्जुन ! इस बहुत जानने से तेरा क्या प्रयोजन है? मैं इस सम्पूर्ण जगत को अपनी योगशक्ति के एक अंशमात्र से धारण करके स्थित हूँ।(42)

----------


## ravi chacha

अथवा बहुनैतेन किं ज्ञातेन तवार्जुन।
विष्टभ्याहमिदं कृत्स्नमेकांशेन स्थितो जगत्।।42।।

अथवा हे अर्जुन ! इस बहुत जानने से तेरा क्या प्रयोजन है? मैं इस सम्पूर्ण जगत को अपनी योगशक्ति के एक अंशमात्र से धारण करके स्थित हूँ।(42)

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे विभूतियोगो नाम दशमोऽध्यायः।।10।।
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में 'विभूतियोग' नामक दसवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ग्यारहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य
श्री महादेवजी कहते हैं – प्रिये ! गीता के वर्णन से सम्बन्ध रखने वाली कथा और विश्वरूप अध्याय के पावन माहात्म्य को श्रवण करो। विशाल नेत्रों वाली पार्वती ! इस अध्याय के माहात्म्य का पूरा-पूरा वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। इसके सम्बन्ध में सहस्रों कथाएँ हैं। उनमें से एक यहाँ कही

----------


## ravi chacha

जाती है। प्रणीता नदी के तट पर मेघंकर नाम से विख्यात एक बहुत बड़ा नगर है। उसके प्राकार (चारदीवारी) और गोपुर (द्वार) बहुत ऊँचे हैं। वहाँ बड़ी-बड़ी विश्रामशालाएँ हैं, जिनमें सोने के खम्भे शोभा दे रहे हैं। उस नगर में श्रीमान, सुखी, शान्त, सदाचारी तथा जितेन्द्रिय मनुष्यों का निवास है। वहाँ हाथ में शारंग नामक धनुष धारण करने वाले जगदीश्वर भगवान विष्णु विराजमान हैं। वे परब्रह्म के साकार स्वरूप हैं, संसार के नेत्रों को जीवन प्रदान

----------


## ravi chacha

करने वाले हैं। उनका गौरवपूर्ण श्रीविग्रह भगवती लक्ष्मी के नेत्र-कमलों द्वारा पूजित होता है। भगवान की वह झाँकी वामन-अवतार की है। मेघ के समान उनका श्यामवर्ण तथा कोमल आकृति है। वक्षस्थल पर श्रीवत्स का चिह्न शोभा पाता है। वे कमल और वनमाला  से सुशोभित हैं। अनेक प्रकार

----------


## ravi chacha

के आभूषणों से सुशोभित हो भगवान वामन रत्नयुक्त समुद्र के सदृश जान पड़ते हैं। पीताम्बर से उनके श्याम विग्रह की कान्ति ऐसी प्रतीत होती है, मानो चमकती हुई बिजली से घिरा हुआ स्निग्ध मेघ शोभा पा रहा हो। उन भगवान वामन का दर्शन करके जीव जन्म और संसार के बन्धन से मुक्त हो जाता है। उस नगर में मेखला नामक महान तीर्थ है,

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसमें स्नान करके मनुष्य शाश्वत वैकुण्ठधाम को प्राप्त होता है। वहाँ जगत के स्वामी करुणासागर भगवान नृसिंह का दर्शन करने से मनुष्य के सात जन्मों के किये हुए घोर पाप से छुटकारा पा जाता है। जो मनुष्य मेखला में गणेशजी का दर्शन करता है, वह सदा दुस्तर विघ्नों से पार हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसी मेघंकर नगर में कोई श्रेष्ठ ब्राह्मण थे, जो ब्रह्मचर्यपरायण, ममता और अहंकार से रहित, वेद शास्त्रों में प्रवीण, जितेन्द्रिय तथा भगवान वासुदेव के शरणागत थे। उनका नाम सुनन्द था। प्रिये ! वे शारंग धनुष धारण करने वाले भगवान के पास गीता के ग्यारहवें अध्याय-विश्वरूपदर्शनयोग

----------


## ravi chacha

का पाठ किया करते थे। उस अध्याय के प्रभाव से उन्हें ब्रह्मज्ञान की प्राप्ति हो गयी थी। परमानन्द-संदोह से पूर्ण उत्तम ज्ञानमयी समाधी के द्वारा इन्द्रियों के अन्तर्मुख हो जाने के कारण वे निश्चल स्थिति को प्राप्त हो गये थे और सदा जीवन्मुक्त योगी की स्थिति में रहते थे। एक समय जब बृहस्पति सिंह राशि पर स्थित थे, महायोगी सुनन्द ने गोदावरी तीर्थ की यात्रा आरम्भ की। वे क्रमशः विरजतीर्थ, तारातीर्थ, कपिलासंगम, अष्टतीर्थ,

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवान शिव कहते हैं – सुन्दरी ! अब तुम दशम अध्याय के माहात्म्य की परम पावन कथा सुनो, जो स्वर्गरूपी दुर्ग में जाने के लिए सुन्दर सोपान और प्रभाव की चरम सीमा है। काशीपुरी में धीरबुद्धि नाम से विख्यात एक ब्राह्मण था, जो मुझमें प्रिय नन्दी के समान भक्ति रखता था। वह पावन कीर्ति के अर्जन में तत्पर रहने वाला, शान्तचित्त और हिंसा, कठोरता और दुःसाहस से दूर रहने वाला था। जितेन्द्रिय होने के कारण वह निवृत्तिमार्ग में  स्थित रहता था। उसने वेदरूपी समुद्र का पार पा लिया था। वह सम्पूर्ण शास्त्रों के तात्पर्य का ज्ञाता था। उसका चित्त सदा मेरे ध्यान में संलग्न रहता था। वह मन को अन्तरात्मा में लगाकर सदा आत्मतत्त्व का साक्षात्कार किया करता था, अतः जब वह चलने लगता, तब मैं प्रेमवश उसके पीछे दौड़-दौड़कर उसे हाथ का सहारा देता रहता था।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह देख मेरे पार्षद भृंगिरिटि ने पूछाः भगवन ! इस प्रकार भला, किसने आपका दर्शन किया होगा? इस महात्मा ने कौन-सा तप, होम अथवा जप किया है कि स्वयं आप ही पग-पग पर इसे हाथ का सहारा देते रहते हैं?
भृंगिरिटि का यह प्रश्न सुनकर मैंने इस प्रकार उत्तर देना आरम्भ किया। एक समय की बात है – कैलास पर्वत के पार्श्वभागम में पुन्नाग वन के भीतर चन्द्रमा की अमृतमयी किरणों से धुली हुई भूमि में एक वेदी का आश्रय लेकर मैं बैठा हुआ था। मेरे बैठने के क्षण भर बाद ही सहसा बड़े जोर की आँधी उठी वहाँ के वृक्षों की शाखाएँ नीचे-ऊपर होकर आपस में टकराने लगीं, कितनी ही टहनियाँ

----------


## ravi chacha

यह देख मेरे पार्षद भृंगिरिटि ने पूछाः भगवन ! इस प्रकार भला, किसने आपका दर्शन किया होगा? इस महात्मा ने कौन-सा तप, होम अथवा जप किया है कि स्वयं आप ही पग-पग पर इसे हाथ का सहारा देते रहते हैं?
भृंगिरिटि का यह प्रश्न सुनकर मैंने इस प्रकार उत्तर देना आरम्भ किया। एक समय की बात है – कैलास पर्वत के पार्श्वभागम में पुन्नाग वन के भीतर चन्द्रमा की अमृतमयी किरणों से धुली हुई भूमि में एक वेदी का आश्रय लेकर मैं बैठा हुआ था। मेरे बैठने के क्षण भर बाद ही सहसा बड़े जोर की आँधी उठी वहाँ के वृक्षों की शाखाएँ नीचे-ऊपर होकर आपस में टकराने लगीं, कितनी ही टहनियाँ

----------


## ravi chacha

टूट-टूटकर बिखर गयीं। पर्वत की अविचल छाया भी हिलने लगी। इसके बाद वहाँ महान भयंकर शब्द हुआ, जिससे पर्वत की कन्दराएँ प्रतिध्वनित हो उठीं। तदनन्तर आकाश से कोई विशाल पक्षी उतरा, जिसकी कान्ति काले मेघ के समान थी। वह कज्जल की राशि, अन्धकार के समूह अथवा पंख कटे हुए काले पर्वत-सा जान पड़ता था। पैरों से पृथ्वी का सहारा लेकर उस पक्षी ने मुझे प्रणाम किया और एक सुन्दर नवीन कमल मेरे चरणों में रखकर स्पष्ट वाणी में स्तुति करनी आरम्भ की।

----------


## ravi chacha

पक्षी बोलाः देव ! आपकी जय हो। आप चिदानन्दमयी सुधा के सागर तथा जगत के पालक हैं। सदा सदभावना से युक्त और अनासक्ति की लहरों से उल्लसित हैं। आपके वैभव का कहीं अन्त नहीं है। आपकी जय हो। अद्वैतवासना से परिपूर्ण बुद्धि के द्वारा आप त्रिविध मलों से रहित हैं। आप जितेन्द्रिय भक्तों को अधीन अविद्यामय उपाधि से रहित, नित्यमुक्त, निराकार, निरामय, असीम, अहंकारशून्य, आवरणरहित और निर्गुण हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपके भयंकर ललाटरूपी महासर्प की विषज्वाला से आपने कामदेव को भस्म किया। आपकी जय हो। आप प्रत्यक्ष आदि प्रमाणों से दूर होते हुए भी प्रामाण्यस्वरूप हैं। आपको बार-बार नमस्कार है। चैतन्य के स्वामी तथा त्रिभुवनरूपधारी आपको प्रणाम है। मैं श्रेष्ठ योगियों द्वारा चुम्बित आपके उन चरण-कमलों की वन्दना करता हूँ, जो अपार भव-पाप के समुद्र से पार उतरने में अदभुत शक्तिशाली हैं। महादेव ! साक्षात बृहस्पति भी आपकी स्तुति करने की धृष्टता नहीं कर सकते। सहस्र मुखोंवाले नागराज शेष में भी इतना चातुर्य नहीं है कि वे आपके गुणों का वर्णन कर सकें, फिर मेरे जैसे छोटी बुद्धिवाले पक्षी की तो बिसात ही क्या है?

----------


## ravi chacha

उस पक्षी के द्वारा किये हुए इस स्तोत्र को सुनकर मैंने उससे पूछाः "विहंगम ! तुम कौन हो और कहाँ से आये हो? तुम्हारी आकृति तो हंस जैसी है, मगर रंग कौए का मिला है। तुम जिस प्रयोजन को लेकर यहाँ आये हो, उसे बताओ।"

----------


## ravi chacha

पक्षी बोलाः देवेश ! मुझे ब्रह्मा जी का हंस जानिये। धूर्जटे ! जिस कर्म से मेरे शरीर में इस समय कालिमा आ गयी है, उसे सुनिये। प्रभो ! यद्यपि आप सर्वज्ञ हैं, अतः आप से कोई भी बात छिपी नहीं है तथापि यदि आप पूछते हैं तो बतलाता हूँ। सौराष्ट्र (सूरत) नगर के पास एक सुन्दर सरोवर है, जिसमें कमल लहलहाते रहते हैं। उसी में से बालचन्द्रमा के टुकड़े जैसे श्वेत मृणालों के ग्रास लेकर मैं तीव्र गति से आकाश में उड़ रहा था। उड़ते-उड़ते सहसा वहाँ से पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ा। जब होश में आया और अपने गिरने का कोई कारण न देख सका तो मन ही मन सोचने लगाः 'अहो ! यह मुझ पर क्या आ पड़ा? आज मेरा पतन कैसे हो गया?'

----------


## ravi chacha

पके हुए कपूर के समान मेरे श्वेत शरीर में यह कालिमा कैसे आ गयी? इस प्रकार विस्मित होकर मैं अभी विचार ही कर रहा था कि उस पोखरे के कमलों में से मुझे ऐसी वाणी सुनाई दीः 'हंस ! उठो, मैं तुम्हारे गिरने और काले होने का कारण बताती हूँ।' तब मैं उठकर सरोवर के बीच गया और वहाँ पाँच कमलों से युक्त एक सुन्दर कमलिनी को देखा। उसको प्रणाम करके मैंने प्रदक्षिणा की और अपने पतन का कारण पूछा।

----------


## ravi chacha

कमलिनी बोलीः कलहंस ! तुम आकाशमार्ग से मुझे लाँघकर गये हो, उसी पातक के परिणामवश तुम्हें पृथ्वी पर गिरना पड़ा है तथा उसी के कारण तुम्हारे शरीर में कालिमा दिखाई देती है। तुम्हें गिरा देख मेरे हृदय में दया भर आयी और जब मैं इस मध्यम कमल के द्वारा बोलने लगी हूँ, उस समय मेरे मुख से निकली हुई सुगन्ध को सूँघकर साठ हजार भँवरे स्वर्गलोक को प्राप्त हो गये हैं। पक्षिराज ! जिस कारण मुझमें इतना वैभव – ऐसा प्रभाव आया है, उसे बतलाती हूँ,

----------


## ravi chacha

सुनो। इस जन्म से पहले तीसरे जन्म में मैं इस पृथ्वी पर एक ब्राह्मण की कन्या के रूप में उत्पन्न हुई थी। उस समय मेरा नाम सरोजवदना था। मैं गुरुजनों की सेवा करती हुई सदा एकमात्र पतिव्रत के पालन में तत्पर रहती थी। एक दिन की बात है, मैं एक मैना को पढ़ा रही थी। इससे पतिसेवा में कुछ विलम्ब हो गया। इससे पतिदेवता कुपित हो गये और उन्होंने शाप दियाः 'पापिनी ! तू मैना हो जा।' मरने के बाद यद्यपि मैं मैना ही हुई, तथापि पातिव्रत्य के प्रसाद से मुनियों के ही घर में मुझे आश्रय मिला।

----------


## ravi chacha

किसी मुनिकन्या ने मेरा पालन-पोषण किया। मैं जिनके घर में थी, वे ब्राह्मण प्रतिदिन विभूति योग के नाम से प्रसिद्ध गीता के दसवें अध्याय का पाठ करते थे और मैं उस पापहारी अध्याय को सुना करती थी। विहंगम ! काल आने पर मैं मैना का शरीर छोड़ कर दशम अध्याय के माहात्म्य से स्वर्ग लोक में अप्सरा हुई। मेरा नाम पद्मावती हुआ और मैं पद्मा की प्यारी सखी हो गयी।
एक दिन मैं विमान से आकाश में विचर रही थी। उस समय सुन्दर कमलों से सुशोभित इस रमणीय सरोवर पर मेरी दृष्टि पड़ी और इसमें उतर कर ज्यों हीं मैंने जलक्रीड़ा आरम्भ की, त्यों ही दुर्वासा मुनि आ धमके। उन्होंने वस्त्रहीन अवस्था में मुझे देख लिया। उनके भय से मैंने स्वयं ही कमलिनी का रूप धारण कर लिया। मेरे दोनों पैर दो कमल हुए। दोनों हाथ भी दो कमल हो गये और शेष अंगों के साथ मेरा मुख भी कमल का हो गया। इस प्रकार मैं पाँच कमलों से युक्त हुई। मुनिवर दुर्वासा ने मुझे देखा उनके नेत्र क्रोधाग्नि से जल रहे थे। वे बोलेः 'पापिनी ! तू इसी रूप में सौ वर्षों तक पड़ी रह।' यह शाप देकर वे क्षणभर में अन्तर्धान हो गये कमलिनी होने पर भी विभूतियोगाध्याय के माहात्म्य से मेरी वाणी लुप्त नहीं हुई है। मुझे लाँघने मात्र के अपराध से तुम पृथ्वी पर गिरे हो। पक्षीराज ! यहाँ खड़े हुए तुम्हारे सामने ही आज मेरे शाप की निवृत्ति हो रही है, क्योंकि आज सौ वर्ष पूरे हो गये। मेरे द्वारा गाये जाते हुए, उस उत्तम अध्याय को तुम भी सुन लो। उसके श्रवणमात्र से तुम भी आज मुक्त हो जाओगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह कहकर पद्मिनी ने स्पष्ट तथा सुन्दर वाणी में दसवें अध्याय का पाठ किया और वह मुक्त हो गयी। उसे सुनने के बाद उसी के दिये हुए इस कमल को लाकर मैंने आपको अर्पण किया है।
इतनी कथा सुनाकर उस पक्षी ने अपना शरीर त्याग दिया। यह एक अदभुत-सी घटना हुई। वही पक्षी अब दसवें अध्याय के प्रभाव से ब्राह्मण कुल में उत्पन्न हुआ है। जन्म से ही अभ्यास होने के कारण शैशवावस्था से ही इसके मुख से सदा गीता के दसवें अध्याय का उच्चारण हुआ करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दसवें अध्याय के अर्थ-चिन्तन का यह परिणाम हुआ है कि यह सब भूतों में स्थित शंख-चक्रधारी भगवान विष्णु का सदा ही दर्शन करता रहता है। इसकी स्नेहपूर्ण दृष्टि जब कभी किसी देहधारी क शरीर पर पड़ जाती है, तब वह चाहे शराबी और ब्रह्महत्यारा ही क्यों न हो, मुक्त हो जाता है तथा पूर्वजन्म में अभ्यास किये हुए दसवें अध्याय के माहात्म्य से इसको दुर्लभ तत्त्वज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ तथा इसने जीवन्मुक्ति भी पा ली है। अतः जब यह रास्ता चलने लगता है तो मैं इसे हाथ का सहारा दिये रहता हूँ। भृंगिरिटी ! यह सब दसवें अध्याय की ही महामहिमा है।
पार्वती ! इस प्रकार मैंने भृंगिरिटि के सामने जो पापनाशक कथा कही थी, वही तुमसे भी कही है। नर हो या नारी, अथवा कोई भी क्यों न हो, इस दसवें अध्याय के श्रवण मात्र से उसे सब आश्रमों के पालन का फल प्राप्त होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दसवाँ अध्यायः विभूतियोग
सात से लेकर नौवें अध्याय तक विज्ञानसहित ज्ञान का जो वर्णन किया है वह बहुत गंभीर होने से फिर से उस विषय को स्पष्टरूप से समझाने के लिए इस अध्याय का अब आरम्भ करते हैं। यहाँ पर पहले श्लोक में भगवान पूर्वोक्त विषय का फिर से वर्णन करने की प्रतिज्ञा करते हैं-
।। अथ दशमोऽध्यायः ।।

श्रीभगवानुवाच
भूय एव महाबाहो श्रृणु मे परमं वचः।
यत्तेऽहं प्रीयमाणाय वक्ष्यामि हितकाम्यया।।1।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः हे महाबाहो ! फिर भी मेरे परम रहस्य और प्रभावयुक्त वचन को सुन, जिसे मैं तुझ अतिशय प्रेम रखनेवाले के लिए हित की इच्छा से कहूँगा।(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

न मे विदुः सुरगणाः प्रभवं न महर्षयः।
अहमादिर्हि देवानां महर्षीणां च सर्वशः।।2।।

मेरी उत्पत्ति को अर्थात् लीला से प्रकट होने को न देवता लोग जानते हैं और न महर्षिजन ही जानते हैं, क्योंकि मैं सब प्रकार से देवताओं का और महर्षियों का भी आदिकरण हूँ।(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

यो मामजमनादिं च वेत्ति लोकमहेश्वरम्।
असंमूढः स मर्त्येषु सर्वपापैः प्रमुच्यते।।3।।

जो मुझको अजन्मा अर्थात् वास्तव में जन्मरहित, अनादि और लोकों का महान ईश्वर, तत्त्व से जानता है, वह मनुष्यों में ज्ञानवान पुरुष सम्पूर्ण पापों से मुक्त हो जाता है।(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

बुद्धिर्ज्ञानमसम  मोहः क्षमा सत्यं दमः शमः।
सुखं दुःखं भवोऽभावो भयं चाभयमेव च।।4।।
अहिंसा समता तुष्टिस्तपो दानं यशोऽयशः।
भवन्ति भावा भूतानां मत्त एव पृथग्विधाः।।5।।

निश्चय करने की शक्ति, यथार्थ ज्ञान, असम्मूढता, क्षमा, सत्य, इन्द्रियों का वश में करना, मन का निग्रह तथा सुख-दुःख, उत्पत्ति-प्रलय और भय-अभय तथा अहिंसा, समता, संतोष, तप, दान, कीर्ति और अपकीर्ति – ऐसे ये प्राणियों के नाना प्रकार के भाव मुझसे ही होते हैं।(4,5)

----------


## ravi chacha

महर्षयः सप्त पूर्वे चत्वारो मनवस्तथा।
मद् भावा मानसा जाता येषां लोक इमाः प्रजाः।।6।।

सात महर्षिजन, चार उनसे भी पूर्व में होने वाले सनकादि तथा स्वायम्भुव आदि चौदह मनु – ये मुझमें भाव वाले सब के सब मेरे संकल्प से उत्पन्न हुए हैं, जिनकी संसार में यह सम्पूर्ण प्रजा है।(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

महर्षयः सप्त पूर्वे चत्वारो मनवस्तथा।
मद् भावा मानसा जाता येषां लोक इमाः प्रजाः।।6।।

सात महर्षिजन, चार उनसे भी पूर्व में होने वाले सनकादि तथा स्वायम्भुव आदि चौदह मनु – ये मुझमें भाव वाले सब के सब मेरे संकल्प से उत्पन्न हुए हैं, जिनकी संसार में यह सम्पूर्ण प्रजा है।(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

एतां विभूतिं योगं च मम यो वेत्ति तत्त्वतः।
सोऽविकम्पेन योगेन युज्यते नात्र संशयः।।7।।

जो पुरुष मेरी इस परमैश्वर्यरूप विभूति को और योगशक्ति को तत्त्व से जानता है, वह निश्चल भक्तियोग से युक्त हो जाता है – इसमें कुछ भी संशय नहीं है।(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

अहं सर्वस्य प्रभवो मत्तः सर्वं प्रवर्तते।
इति मत्वा भजन्ते मां बुधा भावसमन्विताः।।8।।

मैं वासुदेव ही सम्पूर्ण जगत की उत्पत्ति का कारण हूँ और मुझसे ही सब जगत चेष्टा करता है, इस प्रकार समझकर श्रद्धा और भक्ति से युक्त बुद्धिमान भक्तजन मुझ परमेश्वर को ही निरन्तर भजते हैं।(8)

----------


## ravi chacha

मच्चित्ता मद् गतप्राणा बोधयन्तः परस्परम्।
कथयन्तश्च मां नित्यं तुष्यन्ति च रमन्ति च ।।9।।

निरन्तर मुझ में मन लगाने वाले और मुझमे ही प्राणों को अर्पण करने वाले भक्तजन मेरी भक्ति की चर्चा के द्वारा आपस में मेरे प्रभाव को जानते हुए तथा गुण और प्रभावसहित मेरा कथन करते हुए ही निरन्तर सन्तुष्ट होते हैं, और मुझ वासुदेव मे ही निरन्तर रमण करते हैं।(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

तेषां सततयुक्तानां भजतां – प्रीतीपूर्वकम्।
ददामि बुद्धियोगं तं येन मामुपयान्ति ते।।10।।

उन निरन्तर मेरे ध्यान आदि में लगे हुए और प्रेमपूर्वक भजने वाले भक्तों को मैं वह तत्त्वज्ञानरूप योग देता हूँ, जिससे वे मुझको ही प्राप्त होते हैं।(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

तेषामेवानुकम्पार  थमहमज्ञानजं तमः।
नाशयाम्यात्मभावस  थो ज्ञानदीपेन भास्वता।।11।।

हे अर्जुन ! उनके ऊपर अनुग्रह करने के लिए उनके अन्तःकरण में स्थित हुआ मैं स्वयं ही उनके अज्ञान जनित अन्धकार को प्रकाशमय तत्त्वज्ञानरूप दीपक के द्वारा नष्ट कर देता हूँ।(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
परं ब्रह्म परं धाम पवित्रं परमं भवान्।
पुरुषं शाश्वतं दिव्यमादिदेवमजं विभुम्।।12।।
आहुस्त्वामृषयः सर्वे देवर्षिर्नारदस्त  ा।
असितो देवलो व्यासः स्वयं चैव ब्रवीषि मे।।13।।

अर्जुन बोलेः आप परम ब्रह्म, परम धाम और परम पवित्र हैं, क्योंकि आपको सब ऋषिगण सनातन, दिव्य पुरुष और देवों का भी आदिदेव, अजन्मा और सर्वव्यापी कहते हैं। वैसे ही देवर्षि नारद तथा असित और देवल ऋषि तथा महर्षि व्यास भी कहते हैं और आप भी मेरे प्रति कहते हैं।(12,13)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वमेतदृतं मन्ये यन्मां वदसि केशव।
न हि ते भगवन्व्यक्तिं विदुर्देवा न दानवाः।।14।।

हे केशव ! जो कुछ भी मेरे प्रति आप कहते हैं, इस सबको मैं सत्य मानता हूँ। हे भगवान ! आपके लीलामय स्वरूप को न तो दानव जानते हैं और न देवता ही।(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वयमेवात्मनात्म  नं वेत्थ त्वं पुरुषोत्तम।
भूतभावन भूतेश देवदेव जगत्पते।।15।।

हे भूतों को उत्पन्न करने वाले ! हे भूतों के ईश्वर ! हे देवों के देव ! हे जगत के स्वामी! हे पुरुषोत्तम ! आप स्वयं ही अपने-से-अपने को जानते हैं।(15)

----------


## rajhans007

*श्रीमद् भगवदगीताकाहृदय में सदा स्मरण रहे*

----------


## ravi chacha

वक्तुमर्हस्यशेषे   दिव्या ह्यात्मविभूतयः।
याभिर्विभूतिभिर्  ोकानिमांस्त्वं व्याप्य तिष्ठसि।।16।।

इसलिए आप ही उन अपनी दिव्य विभूतियों को सम्पूर्णता से कहने में समर्थ हैं, जिन विभूतियों के द्वारा आप इन सब लोकों को व्याप्त करके स्थित हैं।(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

कथं विद्यामहं योगिंस्त्वां सदा परिचिन्तयन्।
केषु केषु च भावेषु चिन्त्योऽसि भगवन्मया।।17।।

हे योगेश्वर ! मैं किस प्रकार निरन्तर चिन्तन करता हुआ आपको जानूँ और हे भगवन ! आप किन-किन भावों से  मेरे द्वारा चिन्तन करने योग्य हैं?(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

विस्तेणात्मनो योगं विभूतिं च जनार्दन।
भूयः कथय तृप्तिर्हि श्रृण्वतो नास्ति मेऽमृतम्।।18।।

हे जनार्दन ! अपनी योगशक्ति को और विभूति को फिर भी विस्तारपूवर्क कहिए, क्योंकि आपके अमृतमय वचनों को सुनते हुए मेरी तृप्ति नहीं होती अर्थात् सुनने की उत्कण्ठा बनी ही रहती है।(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
हन्त ते कथयिष्यामि दिव्या ह्यात्मविभूतयः।
प्राधान्यतः कुरुश्रेष्ठ नास्त्यन्तो विस्तरस्य मे।।19।।
श्री भगवान बोलेः हे कुरुश्रेष्ठ ! अब मैं जो मेरी विभूतियाँ हैं, उनको तेरे लिए प्रधानता से कहूँगा, क्योंकि मेरे विस्तार का अन्त नहीं है।(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

अहमात्मा गुडाकेश सर्वभूताशयस्थितः  
अहमादिश्च मध्यं च भूतानामन्त एव च।।20।।

हे अर्जुन ! मैं सब भूतों के हृदय में स्थित सबका आत्मा हूँ तथा सम्पूर्ण भूतों का आदि, मध्य और अन्त भी मैं ही हूँ।(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

आदित्यानामहं विष्णुर्ज्योतिषा   रविरंशुमान्।
मरीचिर्मरुतामस्म   नक्षत्राणामहं शशी।।21।।

मैं अदिति के बारह पुत्रों में विष्णु और ज्योतियों में किरणों वाला सूर्य हूँ तथा उनचास वायुदेवताओं का तेज और नक्षत्रों का अधिपति चन्द्रमा हूँ।(21)

----------


## ravi chacha

वेदानां सामवेदोऽस्मि देवानामस्मि वासवः।
इन्द्रियाणां मनश्चास्मि भूतानामस्मि चेतना।।22।।

मैं वेदों में सामवेद हूँ, देवों में इन्द्र हूँ, इन्द्रियों में मन हूँ और भूतप्राणियों की चेतना अर्थात् जीवन-शक्ति हूँ।(22)

----------


## ravi chacha

रुद्राणां शंकरश्चास्मि वित्तेशो यक्षरक्षसाम्।
वसूनां पावकश्चास्मि मेरूः शिखरिणामहम्।।23।।

मैं एकादश रूद्रों में शंकर हूँ और यक्ष तथा राक्षसों में धन का स्वामी कुबेर हूँ। मैं आठ वसुओं में अग्नि हूँ और शिखरवाले पर्वतों में सुमेरू पर्वत हूँ।(23)

----------


## ravi chacha

महर्षीणां भृगुरहं गिरामस्म्येकमक्ष  म्।
यज्ञानां जपयज्ञोऽस्मि स्थावराणां हिमालयः।।25।।

मैं महर्षियों में भृगु और शब्दों में एक अक्षर अर्थात् ओंकार हूँ। सब प्रकार के यज्ञों में जपयज्ञ और स्थिर रहने वालों में हिमालय पर्वत हूँ।(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

महर्षीणां भृगुरहं गिरामस्म्येकमक्ष  म्।
यज्ञानां जपयज्ञोऽस्मि स्थावराणां हिमालयः।।25।।

मैं महर्षियों में भृगु और शब्दों में एक अक्षर अर्थात् ओंकार हूँ। सब प्रकार के यज्ञों में जपयज्ञ और स्थिर रहने वालों में हिमालय पर्वत हूँ।(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

अश्वत्थः सर्ववृक्षाणां देवर्षीणां च नारदः।
गन्धर्वाणां चित्ररथः सिद्धानां कपिलो मुनिः।।26।।

मैं सब वृक्षों में पीपल का वृक्ष, देवर्षियों में नारद मुनि, गन्धर्वों में चित्ररथ और सिद्धों में कपिल मुनि हूँ।(26)

----------


## ravi chacha

महर्षीणां भृगुरहं गिरामस्म्येकमक्ष  म्।
यज्ञानां जपयज्ञोऽस्मि स्थावराणां हिमालयः।।25।।

मैं महर्षियों में भृगु और शब्दों में एक अक्षर अर्थात् ओंकार हूँ। सब प्रकार के यज्ञों में जपयज्ञ और स्थिर रहने वालों में हिमालय पर्वत हूँ।(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

उच्चैःश्रवसमश्वा  ां विद्धि माममृतोद् भवम्।
ऐरावतं गजेन्द्राणां नराणां च नराधिपम्।।27।।

घोड़ों में अमृत के साथ उत्पन्न होने वाला उच्चैःश्रवा नामक घोड़ा, श्रेष्ठ हाथियों में ऐरावत नामक हाथी और मनुष्यों में राजा मुझको जान।(27)

----------


## ravi chacha

आयुधानामहं वज्रं धेनूनामस्मि कामधुक्।
प्रजनश्चास्मि कन्दर्पः सर्पाणास्मि वासुकिः।।28।।

मैं शस्त्रों में वज्र और गौओं में कामधेनु हूँ। शास्त्रोक्त रीति से सन्तान की उत्पत्ति का हेतु कामदेव हूँ और सर्पों में सर्पराज वासुकि हूँ।(28)

----------


## ravi chacha

अनन्तश्चास्मि नागानां वरुणो यादसामहम्।
पितृणामर्यमा चास्मि यमः संयमतामहम्।।29।।

मैं नागों में शेषनाग और जलचरों का अधिपति वरुण देवता हूँ और पिंजरों में अर्यमा नामक पितर तथा शासन करने वालों में यमराज मैं हूँ।(29)

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रह्लादश्चास्मि दैत्यानां कालः कलयतामहम्।
मृगाणां च मृगेन्द्रोऽहं वैनतेयश्च पक्षिणाम्।।30।।
मैं दैत्यों में प्रह्लाद और गणना करने वालों का समय हूँ तथा पशुओं में मृगराज सिंह और पक्षियों में मैं गरुड़ हूँ।(30)

----------


## ravi chacha

पवनः पवतामस्मि रामः शस्त्रभृतामहम्।
झषाणां मकरश्चास्मि स्रोतसामस्मि जाह्णवी।।31।।
मैं पवित्र करने वालों में वायु और शस्त्रधारियों में श्रीराम हूँ तथा मछलियों में मगर हूँ और नदियों में श्रीभागीरथी गंगाजी हूँ।(31)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्गाणामादिरन्तश  च मध्यं चैवाहमर्जुन।
अध्यात्मविद्या विद्यानां वादः प्रवदतामहम्।।32।।

हे अर्जुन ! सृष्टियों का आदि और अन्त तथा मध्य भी मैं ही हूँ। मैं विद्याओं में अध्यात्मविद्या अर्थात् ब्रह्मविद्या और परस्पर विवाद करने वालों का तत्त्व-निर्णय के लिए किया जाने वाला वाद हूँ।(32)

----------


## ravi chacha

अक्षराणामकारोऽस्  ि द्वन्द्वः सामासिकस्य च।
अहमेवाक्षयः कालो धाताहं विश्वतोमुखः।।33।।

मैं अक्षरों में अकार हूँ और समासों में द्वन्द्व नामक समास हूँ। अक्षयकाल अर्थात् काल का भी महाकाल तथा सब ओर मुखवाला, विराटस्वरूप, सबका धारण-पोषण करने वाला भी मैं ही हूँ।(33)

----------


## ravi chacha

मृत्युः सर्वहरश्चाहमुद् भवश्च भविष्यताम्।
कीर्तिः श्रीर्वाक्च नारीणां स्मृतिर्मेधा धृतिः क्षमा।।34।।

मैं सबका नाश करने वाला मृत्यु और उत्पन्न होने वालों का उत्पत्ति हेतु हूँ तथा स्त्रियों में कीर्ति, श्री, वाक्, स्मृति, मेधा, धृति और क्षमा हूँ।(34)

----------


## ravi chacha

बृहत्साम तथा साम्नां गायत्री छन्दसामहम्।
मासानां मार्गशीर्षोऽहमृत  नां कुसुमाकरः।।35।।

तथा गायन करने योग्य श्रुतियों में मैं बृहत्साम और छन्दों में गायत्री छन्द हूँ तथा महीनों में मार्गशीर्ष और ऋतुओं में वसन्त मैं हूँ।(36)

----------


## ravi chacha

द्यूतं छलयतामस्मि तेजस्तेजस्विनामह  ्।
जयोऽस्मि व्यवसायोऽस्मि सत्त्वं सत्त्ववतामहम्।।36।  ।

मैं छल करने वालों में जुआ और प्रभावशाली पुरुषों का प्रभाव हूँ। मैं जीतने वालों का विजय हूँ, निश्चय करने वालों का निश्चय और सात्त्विक पुरुषों का सात्त्विक भाव हूँ।(36)

----------


## ravi chacha

वृष्णीनां वासुदेवोऽस्मि पाण्डवानां धनंजयः।
मुनीनामप्यहं व्यासः कवीनामुशना कविः।।37।।

वृष्णिवंशियों में वासुदेव अर्थात् मैं स्वयं तेरा सखा, पाण्डवों में धनंजय अर्थात् तू, मुनियों में वेदव्यास और कवियों में शुक्राचार्य कवि भी मैं ही हूँ।(37)

----------


## ravi chacha

दण्डो दमयतामस्मि नीतिरस्मि जिगीषताम्।
मौनं चैवास्मि गुह्यानां ज्ञानं ज्ञानवतामहम्।।38।।

मैं दमन करने वालों का दण्ड अर्थात् दमन करने की शक्ति हूँ, जीतने की इच्छावालों की नीति हूँ, गुप्त रखने योग्य भावों का रक्षक मौन हूँ और ज्ञानवानों का तत्त्वज्ञान मैं ही हूँ।(38

----------


## ravi chacha

यच्चापि सर्वभूतानां बीजं तदहमर्जुन।
न तदस्ति विना यत्स्यान्मया भूतं चराचरम्।।39।।

और हे अर्जुन ! जो सब भूतों की उत्पत्ति का कारण है, वह भी मैं ही हूँ, क्योंकि ऐसा चर और अचर कोई भी भूत नहीं है, जो मुझसे रहित हो।(39)

----------


## ravi chacha

नान्तोऽस्ति मम दिव्यानां विभूतीनां परंतप।
एष तूद्देशतः प्रोक्तो विभूतेर्विस्तरो मया।।40।।

हे परंतप ! मेरी दिव्य विभूतियों का अन्त नहीं है, मैंने अपनी विभूतियों का यह विस्तार तो तेरे लिए एकदेश से अर्थात् संक्षेप से कहा है।(40)

----------


## ravi chacha

यद्यद्विभूतिमत्स  ्त्वं श्रीमदूर्जितमेव वा।
तत्तदेवावगच्छ त्वं मम तेजोंऽशसम्भवम्।।41  ।।

जो-जो भी विभूतियुक्त अर्थात् ऐश्वर्ययुक्त, कान्तियुक्त और शक्तियुक्त वस्तु है, उस उसको तू मेरे तेज के अंश की ही अभिव्यक्ति जान(41)

----------


## ravi chacha

अथवा बहुनैतेन किं ज्ञातेन तवार्जुन।
विष्टभ्याहमिदं कृत्स्नमेकांशेन स्थितो जगत्।।42।।

अथवा हे अर्जुन ! इस बहुत जानने से तेरा क्या प्रयोजन है? मैं इस सम्पूर्ण जगत को अपनी योगशक्ति के एक अंशमात्र से धारण करके स्थित हूँ।(42)
ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे विभूतियोगो नाम दशमोऽध्यायः।।10।।
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में 'विभूतियोग' नामक दसवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ग्यारहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य

श्री महादेवजी कहते हैं – प्रिये ! गीता के वर्णन से सम्बन्ध रखने वाली कथा और विश्वरूप अध्याय के पावन माहात्म्य को श्रवण करो। विशाल नेत्रों वाली पार्वती ! इस अध्याय के माहात्म्य का पूरा-पूरा वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। इसके सम्बन्ध में सहस्रों कथाएँ हैं। उनमें से एक यहाँ कही जाती है। प्रणीता नदी के तट पर मेघंकर नाम से विख्यात एक बहुत बड़ा नगर है। उसके प्राकार

----------


## ravi chacha

(चारदीवारी) और गोपुर (द्वार) बहुत ऊँचे हैं। वहाँ बड़ी-बड़ी विश्रामशालाएँ हैं, जिनमें सोने के खम्भे शोभा दे रहे हैं। उस नगर में श्रीमान, सुखी, शान्त, सदाचारी तथा जितेन्द्रिय मनुष्यों का निवास है। वहाँ हाथ में शारंग नामक धनुष धारण करने वाले जगदीश्वर भगवान विष्णु विराजमान हैं। वे परब्रह्म के साकार स्वरूप हैं, संसार के नेत्रों को जीवन प्रदान करने वाले हैं। उनका गौरवपूर्ण श्रीविग्रह भगवती लक्ष्मी के नेत्र-कमलों द्वारा पूजित होता है। भगवान की वह झाँकी वामन-अवतार की है। मेघ के समान उनका श्यामवर्ण तथा कोमल आकृति है। वक्षस्थल पर श्रीवत्स का चिह्न शोभा पाता है। वे कमल

----------


## ravi chacha

और वनमाला  से सुशोभित हैं। अनेक प्रकार के आभूषणों से सुशोभित हो भगवान वामन रत्नयुक्त समुद्र के सदृश जान पड़ते हैं। पीताम्बर से उनके श्याम विग्रह की कान्ति ऐसी प्रतीत होती है, मानो चमकती हुई बिजली से घिरा हुआ स्निग्ध मेघ शोभा पा रहा हो। उन भगवान वामन का दर्शन करके जीव जन्म और संसार के बन्धन से मुक्त हो जाता है। उस नगर में मेखला नामक महान तीर्थ है, जिसमें स्नान करके मनुष्य शाश्वत वैकुण्ठधाम को प्राप्त होता है। वहाँ जगत के स्वामी करुणासागर भगवान नृसिंह का दर्शन करने से मनुष्य के सात जन्मों के किये हुए घोर पाप से छुटकारा पा जाता है। जो मनुष्य मेखला में गणेशजी का दर्शन करता है, वह सदा दुस्तर विघ्नों से पार हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसी मेघंकर नगर में कोई श्रेष्ठ ब्राह्मण थे, जो ब्रह्मचर्यपरायण, ममता और अहंकार से रहित, वेद शास्त्रों में प्रवीण, जितेन्द्रिय तथा भगवान वासुदेव के शरणागत थे। उनका नाम सुनन्द था। प्रिये ! वे शारंग धनुष धारण करने वाले भगवान के पास गीता के ग्यारहवें अध्याय-विश्वरूपदर्शनयोग का पाठ किया करते थे। उस अध्याय के प्रभाव से उन्हें ब्रह्मज्ञान की प्राप्ति हो गयी थी। परमानन्द-संदोह से पूर्ण उत्तम ज्ञानमयी समाधी के द्वारा इन्द्रियों के अन्तर्मुख हो जाने के कारण वे निश्चल स्थिति को प्राप्त हो गये थे

----------


## ravi chacha

और सदा जीवन्मुक्त योगी की स्थिति में रहते थे। एक समय जब बृहस्पति सिंह राशि पर स्थित थे, महायोगी सुनन्द ने गोदावरी तीर्थ की यात्रा आरम्भ की। वे क्रमशः विरजतीर्थ, तारातीर्थ, कपिलासंगम, अष्टतीर्थ, कपिलाद्वार, नृसिंहवन, अम्बिकापुरी तथा करस्थानपुर आदि क्षेत्रों में स्नान और दर्शन करते हुए विवादमण्डप नामक नगर में आये। वहाँ उन्होंने प्रत्येक घर में जाकर अपने ठहरने के लिए स्थान माँगा, परन्तु कहीं भी उन्हें स्थान नहीं मिला। अन्त में गाँव के मुखिया

----------


## ravi chacha

उन्हें बहुत बड़ी धर्मशाला दिखा दी। ब्राह्मण ने साथियों सहित उसके भीतर जाकर रात में निवास किया। सबेरा होने पर उन्होंने अपने को तो धर्मशाला के बाहर पाया, किंतु उनके और साथी नहीं दिखाई दिये। वे उन्हें खोजने के लिए चले, इतने में ही ग्रामपाल (मुखिये) से उनकी भेंट हो गयी। ग्रामपाल ने कहाः "मुनिश्रेष्ठ ! तुम सब प्रकार से दीर्घायु जान पड़ते हो। सौभाग्यशाली तथा पुण्यवान पुरुषों में तुम सबसे पवित्र हो। तुम्हारे भीतर कोई लोकोत्तर प्रभाव विद्यमान है। तुम्हारे साथी कहाँ गये? कैसे इस भवन से बाहर हुए? इसका पता लगाओ। मैं तुम्हारे सामने इतना ही कहता हूँ कि तुम्हारे जैसा तपस्वी मुझे दूसरा कोई दिखाई नहीं देता। विप्रवर ! तुम्हें किस महामन्त्र का ज्ञान है? किस विद्या का आश्रय लेते हो तथा किस देवता की दया से तुम्हे अलौकिक शक्ति प्राप्त हो गयी हैं? भगवन ! कृपा करके इस गाँव में रहो। मैं तुम्हारी सब प्रकार से सेवा-सुश्रूषा करूँगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह कहकर ग्रामपाल ने मुनीश्वर सुनन्द को अपने गाँव में ठहरा लिया। वह दिन रात बड़ी भक्ति से उसकी सेवा टहल करने लगा। जब सात-आठ दिन बीत गये, तब एक दिन प्रातःकाल आकर वह बहुत दुःखी हो महात्मा के सामने रोने लगा और बोलाः "हाय ! आज रात में राक्षस ने मुझ भाग्यहीन को बेटे को चबा लिया है। मेरा पुत्र बड़ा ही गुणवान और भक्तिमान था।" ग्रामपाल के इस प्रकार कहने पर योगी सुनन्द ने पूछाः "कहाँ है वह राक्षस? और किस प्रकार उसने तुम्हारे पुत्र का भक्षण किया है?"

----------


## ravi chacha

ग्रामपाल बोलाः ब्रह्मण ! इस नगर में एक बड़ा भयंकर नरभक्षी राक्षस रहता है। वह प्रतिदिन आकर इस नगर में मनुष्यों को खा लिया करता था। तब एक दिन समस्त नगरवासियों ने मिलकर उससे प्रार्थना कीः "राक्षस ! तुम हम सब लोगों की रक्षा करो। हम तुम्हारे लिए भोजन की व्यवस्था किये देते हैं। यहाँ बाहर के जो पथिक रात में आकर नींद लेंगे, उनको खा जाना।" इस प्रकार नागरिक मनुष्यों ने गाँव के (मुझ) मुखिया द्वारा इस धर्मशाला में भेजे हुए पथिकों को ही राक्षस का आहार निश्चित किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने प्राणों की रक्षा करने के लिए उन्हें ऐसा करना पड़ा। आप भी अन्य राहगीरों के साथ इस घर में आकर सोये थे, किंतु राक्षस ने उन सब को तो खा लिया, केवल तुम्हें छोड़ दिया है। द्विजोतम ! तुममें ऐसा क्या प्रभाव है, इस बात को तुम्हीं जानते हो। इस समय मेरे पुत्र का एक मित्र आया था, किंतु मैं उसे पहचान न सका। वह मेरे पुत्र को बहुत ही प्रिय था, किंतु अन्य राहगीरों के साथ उसे भी मैंने उसी धर्मशाला में भेज दिया। मेरे पुत्र ने जब सुना कि मेरा मित्र भी उसमें प्रवेश कर गया है, तब वह उसे वहाँ से ले आने के लिए गया, परन्तु राक्षस ने उसे भी खा लिया। आज सवेरे मैंने बहुत दुःखी होकर उस पिशाच से पूछाः "ओ दुष्टात्मन् ! तूने रात में मेरे पुत्र को भी खा लिया। तेरे पेट में पड़ा हुआ मेरा पुत्र जिससे जीवित हो सके, ऐसा कोई उपाय यदि हो तो बता।"

----------


## ravi chacha

राक्षस ने कहाः ग्रामपाल ! धर्मशाला के भीतर घुसे हुए तुम्हारे पुत्र को न जानने के कारण मैंने भक्षण किया है। अन्य पथिकों के साथ तुम्हारा पुत्र भी  अनजाने में ही मेरा ग्रास बन गया है। वह मेरे उदर में जिस प्रकार जीवित और रक्षित रह सकता है, वह उपाय स्वयं विधाता ने ही कर दिया है। जो ब्राह्मण सदा गीता के  ग्यारहवें अध्याय का पाठ करता हो, उसके प्रभाव से मेरी मुक्ति होगी और मरे हुओं को पुनः जीवन प्राप्त होगा। यहाँ कोई ब्राह्मण रहते हैं, जिनको मैंने एक दिन धर्मशाला से बाहर कर दिया था। वे निरन्तर गीता के ग्यारहवें अध्याय का जप किया करते हैं। इस अध्याय के मंत्र से सात बार अभिमन्त्रित करके यदि वे मेरे ऊपर जल का छींटा दें तो निःसंदेह मेरा शाप से उद्धार हो जाएगा। इस प्रकार उस राक्षस का संदेश पाकर मैं तुम्हारे निकट आया हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ग्रामपाल बोलाः ब्रह्मण ! पहले इस गाँव में कोई किसान ब्राह्मण रहता था। एक दिन वह अगहनी के खेत की क्यारियों की रक्षा करने में लगा था। वहाँ से थोड़ी ही दूर पर एक बहुत बड़ा गिद्ध किसी राही को मार कर खा रहा था। उसी समय एक तपस्वी कहीं से आ निकले, जो उस राही को लिए दूर से ही दया दिखाते आ रहे थे। गिद्ध उस राही को खाकर आकाश में उड़ गया। तब उस तपस्वी ने उस किसान से कहाः "ओ दुष्ट हलवाहे ! तुझे धिक्कार है !

----------


## ravi chacha

तू बड़ा ही कठोर और निर्दयी है। दूसरे की रक्षा से मुँह मोड़कर केवल पेट पालने के धंधे में लगा है। तेरा जीवन नष्टप्राय है। अरे ! शक्ति होते हुए भी जो चोर, दाढ़वाले जीव, सर्प, शत्रु, अग्नि, विष, जल, गीध, राक्षस, भूत तथा बेताल आदि के द्वारा घायल हुए मनुष्यों की उपेक्षा करता है, वह उनके वध का फल पाता है। जो शक्तिशाली होकर भी चोर आदि के चंगुल में फँसे हुए ब्राह्मण को छुड़ाने की चेष्टा नहीं करता, वह घोर नरक में पड़ता है

----------


## ravi chacha

और पुनः भेड़िये की योनि में जन्म लेता है। जो वन में मारे जाते हुए तथा गिद्ध और व्याघ्र की दृष्टि में पड़े हुए जीव की रक्षा के लिए 'छोड़ो....छोड़ो...' की पुकार करता है, वह परम गति को प्राप्त होता है। जो मनुष्य गौओं की रक्षा के लिए व्याघ्र, भील तथा दुष्ट राजाओं के हाथ से मारे जाते हैं, वे भगवान विष्णु के परम पद को प्राप्त होते हैं जो योगियों के लिए भी दुर्लभ है। सहस्र अश्वमेध और सौ वाजपेय यज्ञ मिलकर शरणागत-रक्षा की सोलहवीं कला के बराबर भी नहीं हो सकते। दीन तथा भयभीत जीव की उपेक्षा करने से पुण्यवान पुरुष भी समय आने पर कुम्भीपाक नामक नरक में पकाया जाता है। तूने दुष्ट गिद्ध के द्वारा खाये जाते हुए राही को देखकर उसे बचाने में समर्थ होते हुए भी जो उसकी रक्षा नहीं की, इससे तू निर्दयी जान पड़ता है, अतः तू राक्षस हो जा।

----------


## ravi chacha

हलवाहा बोलाः महात्मन् ! मैं यहाँ उपस्थित अवश्य था, किंतु मेरे नेत्र बहुत देर से खेत की रक्षा में लगे थे, अतः पास होने पर भी गिद्ध के द्वारा मारे जाते हुए इस मनुष्य को मैं नहीं जान सका। अतः मुझ दीन पर आपको अनुग्रह करना चाहिए।
तपस्वी ब्राह्मण ने कहाः जो प्रतिदिन गीता के ग्यारहवें अध्याय का जप करता है, उस मनुष्य के द्वारा अभिमन्त्रित जल जब तुम्हारे मस्तक पर पड़ेगा, उस समय तुम्हे शाप से छुटकारा मिल जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह कहकर तपस्वी ब्राह्मण चले गये और वह हलवाहा राक्षस हो गया। अतः द्विजश्रेष्ठ ! तुम चलो और ग्यारहवें अध्याय  से तीर्थ के जल को अभिमन्त्रित करो फिल अपने ही हाथ से उस राक्षस के मस्तक पर उसे छिड़क दो।
ग्रामपाल की यह सारी प्रार्थना सुनकर ब्राह्मण के हृदय में करुणा भर आयी। वे 'बहुत अच्छा' कहकर उसके साथ राक्षस के निकट गये। वे ब्राह्मण योगी थे। उन्होंने विश्वरूपदर्शन नामक ग्यारहवें अध्याय से जल अभिमन्त्रित करके उस राक्षस के मस्तक पर डाला। गीता के ग्यारहवें अध्याय के प्रभाव से वह शाप से मुक्त हो गया। उसने राक्षस-देह का परित्याग करके चतुर्भुजरूप धारण कर लिया

----------


## ravi chacha

तथा उसने जिन सहस्रों प्राणियों का भक्षण किया था, वे भी शंख, चक्र और गदा धारण किये हुए चतुर्भुजरूप हो गये। तत्पश्चात् वे सभी विमान पर आरूढ़ हुए। इतने में ही ग्रामपाल ने राक्षस से कहाः "निशाचर ! मेरा पुत्र कौन है? उसे दिखाओ।" उसके यों कहने पर दिव्य बुद्धिवाले राक्षस ने कहाः 'ये जो तमाल के समान श्याम, चार भुजाधारी, माणिक्यमय मुकुट से सुशोभित तथा दिव्य मणियों के बने हुए कुण्डलों से अलंकृत हैं, हार पहनने के कारण जिनके कन्धे मनोहर प्रतीत होते हैं, जो सोने के भुजबंदों से विभूषित, कमल के समान नेत्रवाले, स्निग्धरूप तथा हाथ में कमल लिए हुए हैं और दिव्य विमान पर बैठकर देवत्व के प्राप्त हो चुके हैं, इन्हीं को अपना पुत्र समझो।' यह सुनकर ग्रामपाल ने उसी रूप में अपने पुत्र को देखा और उसे अपने घर ले जाना चाहा। यह देख उसका पुत्र हँस पड़ा और इस प्रकार कहने लगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

पुत्र बोलाः ग्रामपाल ! कई बार तुम भी मेरे पुत्र हो चुके हो। पहले मैं तुम्हारा पुत्र था, किंतु अब देवता हो गया हूँ। इन ब्राह्मण देवता के प्रसाद से वैकुण्ठधाम को जाऊँगा। देखो, यह निशाचर भी चतुर्भुजरूप को प्राप्त हो गया। ग्यारहवें अध्याय के माहात्म्य से यह सब लोगों के साथ श्रीविष्णुधाम को जा रहा है। अतः तुम भी इन ब्राह्मणदेव से गीता के ग्यारहवें अध्याय का अध्ययन करो और निरन्तर उसका जप करते रहो। इसमें सन्देह नहीं कि तुम्हारी भी ऐसी ही उत्तम गति होगी। तात ! मनुष्यों के लिए साधु पुरुषों का संग सर्वथा दुर्लभ है। वह भी इस समय तुम्हें प्राप्त है। अतः अपना अभीष्ट सिद्ध करो। धन, भोग, दान, यज्ञ, तपस्या और पूर्वकर्मों से क्या लेना है? विश्वरूपाध्याय के पाठ से ही परम कल्याण की प्राप्त हो जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

पूर्णानन्दसंदोहस  वरूप श्रीकृष्ण नामक ब्रह्म के मुख से कुरुक्षेत्र में अपने मित्र अर्जुन के प्रति जो अमृतमय उपदेश निकला था, वही श्रीविष्णु का परम तात्त्विक रूप है। तुम उसी का चिन्तन करो। वह मोक्ष के लिए प्रसिद्ध रसायन। संसार-भय से डरे हुए मनुष्यों की आधि-व्याधि का विनाशक तथा अनेक जन्म के दुःखों का नाश करने वाला है। मैं उसके सिवा दूसरे किसी साधन को ऐसा नहीं देखता, अतः उसी का अभ्यास करो।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री महादेव कहते हैं – यह कहकर वह सबके साथ श्रीविष्णु के परम धाम को चला गया। तब ग्रामपाल ने ब्राह्मण के मुख से उस अध्याय को पढ़ा फिर वे दोनों ही उसके माहात्म्य से विष्णुधाम को चले गये। पार्वती ! इस प्रकार तुम्हें ग्यारहवें अध्याय की माहात्म्य की कथा सुनायी है। इसके श्रवणमात्र से महान पातकों का नाश हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ग्यारहवाँ अध्यायः विश्वरूपदर्शनयोग

दसवें अध्याय के सातवें श्लोक तक भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने अपनी विभूति, योगशक्ति तथा उसे जानने के माहात्म्य का संक्षेप में वर्णन किया है। फिर ग्यारहवें श्लोक तक भक्तियोग तथा उसका फल बताया। इस विषय पर श्लोक 12 से 18 तक अर्जुन ने भगवान की स्तुति करके दिव्य विभूतियों का तथा योगशक्ति का विस्तृत वर्णन करने के लिए प्रार्थना की है, इसलिए भगवान श्री कृष्ण का विस्तृत वर्णन करने के लिए प्रार्थना की है, इसलिए भगवान श्री कृष्ण ने 40वें श्लोक तक अपनी विभूतियों का वर्णन समाप्त करके आखिर में योगशक्ति का प्रभाव बताया और समस्त ब्रह्मांड को अपने एक अंश से धारण किया हुआ बताकर अध्याय समाप्त किया। यह सुनकर अर्जुन के मन में उस महान स्वरूप को प्रत्यक्ष देखने की इच्छा हुई। इस ग्यारहवें अध्याय के आरम्भ में पहले चार श्लोक में भगवान की तथा उनके उपदेश की बहुत प्रशंसा करते हुए अर्जुन अपने को विश्वरूप का दर्शन कराने के लिए भगवान श्रीकृष्ण से प्रार्थना करते हैं –

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथैकादशोऽध्यायः ।।
अर्जुन उवाच
मदनुग्रहाय परमं गुह्यमध्यात्मसंज  ञितम्।
यत्त्वयोक्तं वचस्तेन मोहोऽयं विगतो मम।।1।।
अर्जुन बोलेः मुझ पर अनुग्रह करने के लिए आपने जो परम गोपनीय अध्यात्मविषयक वचन अर्थात् उपदेश कहा, उससे मेरा यह अज्ञान नष्ट हो गया है।(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

भवाप्ययौ हि भूतानां श्रुतौ विस्तरशो मया।
त्वत्तः कमलपत्राक्ष माहात्म्यमपि चाव्ययम्।।2।।
क्योंकि हे कमलनेत्र ! मैंने आपसे भूतों की उत्पत्ति और प्रलय विस्तारपूर्वक सुने हैं तथा आपकी अविनाशी महिमा भी सुनी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

एवमेतद्यथात्थ त्वमात्मानं परमेश्वर।
द्रष्टुमिच्छामि ते रूपमैश्वरं पुरुषोत्तम।।3।।
हे परमेश्वर ! आप अपने को जैसा कहते हैं, यह ठीक ऐसा ही है परन्तु हे पुरुषोत्तम ! आपके ज्ञान, ऐश्वर्य, शक्ति, बल, वीर्य और तेज से युक्त ऐश्वर्यमय-रूप को मैं प्रत्यक्ष देखना चाहता हूँ।(3

----------


## ravi chacha

मन्यसे यदि तच्छक्यं मया द्रष्टुमिति प्रभो।
योगेश्वर ततो मे त्वं दर्शयात्मानमव्यय  ्।।4।।
हे प्रभो ! यदि मेरे द्वारा आपका वह रूप देखा जाना शक्य है – ऐसा आप मानते हैं, तो हे योगेश्वर ! उस अविनाशी स्वरूप का मुझे दर्शन कराइये।(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
पश्य मे पार्थ रूपाणि शतशोऽथ सहस्रशः।
नानाविधानि दिव्यानि नानावर्णाकृतीनि च।।5।।
श्री भगवान बोलेः हे पार्थ ! अब तू मेरे सैंकड़ों-हजारों नाना प्रकार के और नाना वर्ण तथा नाना आकृति वाले अलौकिक रूपों को देख।(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

पश्यदित्यान्वसून   रुद्रानश्विनौ मरुतस्तथा।
बहून्यदृष्टपूर्व  णि पश्याश्चर्याणि भारत।।6।।
हे भरतवंशी अर्जुन ! तू मुझमें आदित्यों को अर्थात् अदिति के द्वादश पुत्रों को, आठ वसुओं को, एकादश रुद्रों को, दोनों अश्विनीकुमारों को और उनचास मरुदगणों को देख तथा और भी बहुत से पहले न देखे हुए आश्चर्यमय रूपों को देख।(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

इहैकस्थं जगत्कृत्स्नं पश्याद्य सचराचरम्।
मम देहे गुडाकेश यच्चान्यद्द्रष्ट  मिच्छसि।।7।।
हे अर्जुन ! अब इस मेरे शरीर में एक जगह स्थित चराचरसहित सम्पूर्ण जगत को देख तथा और भी जो कुछ देखना चाहता है सो देख।(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

न तु मां शक्यसे द्रष्टुमनेनैव स्वचक्षुषा।
दिव्यं ददामि ते चक्षुः पश्य मे योगमैश्वरम्।।8।।
परन्तु मुझको तू इन अपने प्राकृत नेत्रों द्वारा देखने में निःसंदेह समर्थ नहीं है। इसी से मैं तुझे दिव्य अर्थात् अलौकिक चक्षु देता हूँ। इससे तू मेरी ईश्वरीय योगशक्ति को देख।(8)

----------


## ravi chacha

संजय उवाच
एवमुक्त्वा ततो राजन्महायोगेश्वर   हरिः।
दर्शयामास पार्थाय परमं रूपमैश्वरम्।।9।।
अनेकवक्त्रनयनमने  ाद्भुतदर्शनम्।
अनेकदिव्याभरणं दिव्यानेकोद्यताय  धम्।।10।।
दिव्यमाल्याम्बरध  ं दिव्यगन्धानुलेपन  ्।
सर्वाश्चर्यमयं देवमनन्तं विश्वतोमुखम्।।11।।
संजय बोलेः हे राजन ! महायोगेश्वर और सब पापों के नाश करने वाले भगवान ने इस प्रकार कहकर उसके पश्चात् अर्जुन को परम ऐश्वर्ययुक्त दिव्य स्वरूप दिखलाया। अनेक मुख और नेत्रों से युक्त, अनेक अदभुत दर्शनोंवाले, बहुत से दिव्य भूषणों से युक्त और बहुत से दिव्य शस्त्रों को हाथों में उठाये हुए, दिव्य माला और वस्त्रों को धारण किये हुए और दिव्य गन्ध का सारे शरीर में लेप किये हुए, सब प्रकार के आश्चर्यों से युक्त, सीमारहित और सब ओर मुख किये हुए विराटस्वरूप परमदेव परमेश्वर को अर्जुन ने देखा। (9,10,11)

----------


## ravi chacha

दिवि सूर्यसहस्रस्य भवेद्युगपदुत्थित  ।
यदि भाः सदृशी सा स्याद् भासस्तस्य महात्मनः।।12।।
आकाश में हजार सूर्यों के एक साथ उदय होने से उत्पन्न जो प्रकाश हो, वह भी उस विश्वरूप परमात्मा के प्रकाश के सदृश कदाचित् ही हो।(12)
तत्रैकस्थं जगत्कृत्स्नं प्रविभक्तमनेकधा।
अपशयद्देवदेवस्य शरीरे पाण्डवस्तदा।।13।।
पाण्डुपुत्र अर्जुन ने उस समय अनेक प्रकार से विभक्त अर्थात् पृथक-पृथक, सम्पूर्ण जगत को देवों के देव श्रीकृष्ण भगवान के उस शरीर में एक जगह स्थित देखा।(13)

----------


## ravi chacha

ततः स विस्मयाविष्टो हृष्टरोमा धनंजयः।
प्रणम्य शिरसा देवं कृतांजलिरभाषत।।14।  ।
उसके अनन्तर वे आश्चर्य से चकित और पुलकित शरीर अर्जुन प्रकाशमय विश्वरूप परमात्मा को श्रद्धा-भक्तिसहित सिर से प्रणाम करके हाथ जोड़कर बोलेः।(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
पश्यामि देवांस्तव देव देहे
सर्वास्तथा भूतविशेषसंघान्।
ब्रह्माणमीशं कमलासनस्थ-
मृषींश्च सर्वानुरगांश्च दिव्यान्।।15।।
अर्जुन बोलेः हे देव ! मैं आपके शरीर में सम्पूर्ण देवों को तथा अनेक भूतों के समुदायों को कमल के आसन पर विराजित ब्रह्मा को, महादेव को और सम्पूर्ण ऋषियो को तथा दिव्य सर्पों को देखता हूँ।(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

अनेकबाहूदरवक्त्र  ेत्रं
पश्यामि त्वां सर्वतोऽनन्तरूपम्  
नान्तं न मध्यं न पुनस्तवादिं
पश्यामि विश्वेश्वर विश्वरूप।।16।।
हे सम्पूर्ण विश्व के स्वामिन् ! आपको अनेक भुजा, पेट, मुख और नेत्रों से युक्त तथा सब ओर से अनन्त रूपों वाला देखता हूँ। हे विश्वरूप ! मैं आपके न तो अन्त को देखता हूँ, न मध्य को और न आदि को ही।(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

किरीटिनं गदिनं चक्रिणं च
तेजोराशिं सर्वतो दीप्तिमन्तम्।
पश्यामि त्वां दुर्निरीक्ष्यं समन्ता-
द्दीप्तानलार्कद्  ुतिमप्रमेयम्।।17।  
आपको मैं मुकुटयुक्त, गदायुक्त और चक्रयुक्त तथा सब ओर से प्रकाशमान तेज के पुंज, प्रज्वलित अग्नि और सूर्य के सदृश ज्योतियुक्त, कठिनता से देखे जाने योग्य और सब ओर से अप्रमेयस्वरूप देखता हूँ।(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

त्वमक्षरं परमं वेदितव्यं
त्वमस्य विश्वस्य परं निधानम्।
त्वमव्ययः शाश्वतधर्मगोप्ता
सनातनस्त्वं पुरुषो मतो मे।।18।।
आप ही जानने योग्य परम अक्षर अर्थात् परब्रह्म परमात्मा हैं, आप ही इस जगत के परम आश्रय हैं, आप ही अनादि धर्म के रक्षक हैं और आप ही अविनाशी सनातन पुरुष हैं। ऐसा मेरा मत है।(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

अनादिमध्यान्तमनन  तवीर्य-
मनन्तबाहुं शशिसूर्यनेत्रम्।
पश्यामि त्वां दीप्तहुताशवक्त्र  
स्वतेजसा विश्वमिदं तपन्तम्।।19।।
आपको आदि, अन्त और मध्य से रहित, अनन्त सामर्थ्य से युक्त, अनन्त भुजावाले, चन्द्र-सूर्यरूप नेत्रोंवाले, प्रज्जवलित अग्निरूप मुखवाले और अपने तेज से इस जगत को संतप्त करते हुए देखता हूँ।(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

द्यावापृथिव्योरि  मन्तरं हि
व्याप्तं त्वयैकेन दिशश्च सर्वाः।
दृष्ट्वादभुतं रूपमुग्रं तवेदं
लोकत्रयं प्रव्यथितं महात्मन्।।20।।
हे महात्मन् ! यह स्वर्ग और पृथ्वी के बीच का सम्पूर्ण आकाश तथा सब दिशाएँ एक आपसे ही परिपूर्ण हैं तथा आपके इस अलौकिक और भयंकर रूप को देखकर तीनों लोक अति व्यथा को प्राप्त हो रहे हैं।(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

अमी हि त्वां सुरसंघा विशन्ति
केचिद् भीताः प्रांजलयो गृणन्ति।
स्वस्तीत्युक्त्व   महर्षिसिद्धसंघाः
स्तुवन्ति त्वां स्तुतिभीः पुष्कलाभिः।।
वे ही देवताओं के समूह आपमें प्रवेश करते है और कुछ भयभीत होकर हाथ जोड़े आपके नाम और गुणों का उच्चारण करते हैं तथा महर्षि और सिद्धों के समुदाय 'कल्याण हो' ऐसा कहकर उत्तम स्तोत्रों द्वारा आपकी स्तुति करते हैं।(21)

----------


## ravi chacha

रूद्रादित्या वसवो ये च साध्या
विश्वेऽश्विनौ मरुतश्चोष्मपाश्च  
गन्धर्वयक्षासुरस  द्धसंघा
वीक्षन्ते त्वां विस्मिताश्चैव सर्वे।।22।।
जो ग्यारह रुद्र और बारह आदित्य तथा आठ वसु, साध्यगण, विश्वेदेव, अश्विनीकुमार तथा मरुदगण और पितरों का समुदाय तथा गन्धर्व, यक्ष, राक्षस और सिद्धों के समुदाय हैं – वे सब ही विस्मित होकर आपको देखते हैं।(22)

----------


## ravi chacha

रूद्रादित्या वसवो ये च साध्या
विश्वेऽश्विनौ मरुतश्चोष्मपाश्च  
गन्धर्वयक्षासुरस  द्धसंघा
वीक्षन्ते त्वां विस्मिताश्चैव सर्वे।।22।।
जो ग्यारह रुद्र और बारह आदित्य तथा आठ वसु, साध्यगण, विश्वेदेव, अश्विनीकुमार तथा मरुदगण और पितरों का समुदाय तथा गन्धर्व, यक्ष, राक्षस और सिद्धों के समुदाय हैं – वे सब ही विस्मित होकर आपको देखते हैं।(22)

----------


## ravi chacha

नभःस्पृशं दीप्तमनेकवर्ण
व्यात्ताननं दीप्तविशालनेत्रम  ।
दृष्ट्वा हि त्वां प्रव्यथितान्तरात  मा
धृतिं न विन्दामि शमं च विष्णो।।24।।
क्योंकि हे विष्णो ! आकाश को स्पर्श करने वाले, देदीप्यमान, अनेक वर्णों  युक्त तथा फैलाये हुए मुख और प्रकाशमान विशाल नेत्रों से युक्त आपको देखकर भयभीत अन्तःकरणवाला मैं धीरज और शान्ति नहीं पाता हूँ।(24)

----------


## ravi chacha

दंष्ट्राकरालानि च ते मुखानि
दृष्ट्वैव कालानलसन्निभानि।
दिशो न जाने न लभे च शर्म
प्रसीद देवेश जगन्निवास।।25।।
दाढ़ों के कारण विकराल और प्रलयकाल की अग्नि के समान प्रज्वलित आपके मुखों को देखकर मैं दिशाओं को नहीं जानता हूँ और सुख भी नहीं पाता हूँ। इसलिए हे देवेश ! हे जगन्निवास ! आप प्रसन्न हों।(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

अमी च त्वां धृतराष्ट्रस्य पुत्राः
सर्वे सहैवावनिपालसंघैः  
भीष्मो द्रोणः सूतपुत्रस्तथासौ
सहास्मदीयैरपि योधमुख्यैः।।26।।
वक्त्राणि ते त्वरमाणा विशन्ति
दंष्ट्राकरालानि भयानकानि
केचिद्विलग्ना दशनान्तरेषु
संदृश्यन्ते चूर्णितैरुत्तमाङ  गैः।।27।।
वे सभी धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्र राजाओं के समुदायसहित आपमें प्रवेश कर रहे हैं और भीष्म पितामह, द्रोणाचार्य तथा वह कर्ण और हमारे पक्ष के भी प्रधान योद्धाओं सहित सब के सब आपके दाढ़ों के कारण विकराल भयानक मुखों में बड़े वेग से दौड़ते हुए प्रवेश कर रहे हैं और कई एक चूर्ण हुए सिरों सहित आपके दाँतों के बीच में लगे हुए दिख रहे हैं।(26,27)

----------


## ravi chacha

यथा नदीनां बहवोऽम्बुवेगाः
समुद्रमेवाभिमुखा द्रवन्ति।
तथा तवामी नरलोकवीरा
विशन्ति वक्त्राण्यभिविज्  लन्ति।।28।।
जैसे नदियों के बहुत- से जल के प्रवाह स्वाभाविक ही समुद्र के सम्मुख दौड़ते हैं अर्थात् समुद्र में प्रवेश करते हैं, वैसे ही वे नरलोक के वीर भी आपके प्रज्वलित मुखों में प्रवेश कर रहे हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

यथा प्रदीप्तं ज्वलनं पतङ्गा
विशन्ति नाशाय समृद्धवेगाः।
तथैव नाशाय विशन्ति लोका-
स्तवापि वक्त्राणि समृद्धवेगाः।।29।।
जैसे पतंग मोहवश नष्ट होने के लिए प्रज्वलित अग्नि में अति वेग से दौड़ते हुए प्रवेश करते हैं, वैसे ही ये सब लोग भी अपने नाश के लिए आपके मुखों में अति वेग से दौड़ते हुए प्रवेश कर रहे हैं। (29)

----------


## ravi chacha

लेलिह्यसे ग्रसमानः समन्ता-
ल्लोकान्समग्रान्  दनैर्ज्वलद्भिः।
तेजोभिरापूर्य जगत्समग्रं
भासस्तवोग्राः प्रतपन्ति विष्णो।।30।।
आप उन सम्पूर्ण लोकों को प्रज्जवलित मुखों द्वारा ग्रास करते हुए सब ओर से बार-बार चाट रहे हैं। हे विष्णो ! आपका उग्र प्रकाश सम्पूर्ण जगत को तेज के द्वारा परिपूर्ण करके तपा रहा है।(

----------


## ravi chacha

आख्याहि मे को भवानुग्ररूपो
नमोऽस्तु ते देववर प्रसीद।
विज्ञातुमिच्छामि भवन्तमाद्यं
न हि प्रजानामि तव प्रवृत्तिम्।।31।।
मुझे बतलाइये कि आप उग्र रूप वाले कौन हैं? हे  देवों में श्रेष्ठ ! आपको नमस्कार हो। आप प्रसन्न होइये। हे आदिपुरुष ! आपको मैं विशेषरूप से जानना चाहता हूँ, क्योंकि मैं आपकी प्रवृत्ति को नहीं जानता।(31)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
कालोऽस्मि लोकक्षयकृत्प्रवृ  ्धो
लोकान्समाहर्तुमि   प्रवृत्तः।
ऋतेऽपि त्वां न भविष्यन्ति सर्वे
येऽवस्थिताः प्रत्यनीकेषु योधाः।।32।।
श्री भगवान बोलेः मैं लोकों का नाश करने वाला बढ़ा हुआ महाकाल हूँ। इस समय लोकों को नष्ट करने के लिए प्रवृत्त हुआ हूँ। इसलिए जो प्रतिपक्षियों की सेना में स्थित योद्धा लोग है वे सब तेरे बिना भी नहीं रहेंगे अर्थात् तेरे युद्ध न करने पर भी इन सब का नाश हो जाएगा।(32)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
कालोऽस्मि लोकक्षयकृत्प्रवृ  ्धो
लोकान्समाहर्तुमि   प्रवृत्तः।
ऋतेऽपि त्वां न भविष्यन्ति सर्वे
येऽवस्थिताः प्रत्यनीकेषु योधाः।।32।।
श्री भगवान बोलेः मैं लोकों का नाश करने वाला बढ़ा हुआ महाकाल हूँ। इस समय लोकों को नष्ट करने के लिए प्रवृत्त हुआ हूँ। इसलिए जो प्रतिपक्षियों की सेना में स्थित योद्धा लोग है वे सब तेरे बिना भी नहीं रहेंगे अर्थात् तेरे युद्ध न करने पर भी इन सब का नाश हो जाएगा।(32)

----------


## ravi chacha

तस्मात्त्वमुत्ति  ्ठ यशो लभस्व
जित्वा शत्रून् भुंक्ष्व राज्यं समृद्धम्।
मयैवैते निहताः पूर्वमेव
निमित्तमात्रं भव सव्यसाचिन्।।33।।
अतएव तू उठ। यश प्राप्त कर और शत्रुओं को जीतकर धन-धान्य से सम्पन्न राज्य को भोग। ये सब शूरवीर पहले ही से मेरे ही द्वारा मारे हुए हैं। हे सव्यसाचिन! तू तो केवल निमित्तमात्र बन जा।(33)

----------


## ravi chacha

द्रोणं च भीष्मं च जयद्रथं च
कर्णं तथान्यानपि योधवीरान्।
मया हतांस्त्वं जहि मा व्यथिष्ठा
युध्यस्व जेतासि रणे सपत् नान्।।34।।
द्रोणाचार्य और भीष्म पितामह तथा जयद्रथ और कर्ण तथा और भी बहुत-से मेरे द्वारा मारे हुए शूरवीर योद्धाओं को तू मार। भय मत कर। निःसन्देह तू युद्ध में वैरियों को जीतेगा। इसलिए युद्ध कर।(34)

----------


## ravi chacha

संजय उवाच
एतच्छ्रुत्वा वचनं केशवस्य
कृताजलिर्वेपमानः किरीटी।
नमस्कृत्वा भूय एवाह कृष्णं
सगद् गदं  भीतभीतः प्रणम्य।।35।।
संजय बोलेः केशव भगवान के इस वचन को सुनकर मुकुटधारी अर्जुन हाथ जोड़कर काँपता हुआ नमस्कार करके, फिर भी अत्यन्त भयभीत होकर प्रणाम करके भगवान श्रीकृष्ण के प्रति गदगद वाणी से बोलेः।(35)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
स्थाने हृषिकेश तव प्रकीर्त्या
जगत्प्रहृष्यत्यन  रज्यते च।
रक्षांसि भीतानि दिशो द्रवन्ति
सर्वे नमस्यन्ति च सिद्धसंघाः।।36।।
अर्जुन बोलेः हे अन्तर्यामिन् ! यह योग्य ही है कि आपके नाम, गुण और प्रभाव के कीर्तन से जगत अति हर्षित हो रहा है और अनुराग को भी प्राप्त हो रहा है तथा भयभीत राक्षस लोग दिशाओं में भाग रहे हैं और सब सिद्धगणों के समुदाय नमस्कार कर रहे हैं।(36)

----------


## ravi chacha

कस्माच्च ते न नमेरन्महात्मन्
गरीयसे ब्रह्मणोऽप्यादिक  ्त्रे।
अनन्त देवेश जगन्निवास
त्वमक्षरं सदसत्तत्परं यत्।।37।।
हे महात्मन् ! ब्रह्मा के भी आदिकर्ता और सबसे बड़े आपके लिए वे कैसे नमस्कार न करें, क्योंकि हे अनन्त ! हे देवेश ! हे जगन्निवास ! जो संत्, असत्, और उनसे परे अक्षर अर्थात् सच्चिदानन्दघन ब्रह्म हैं, वह आप ही हैं।(37)

----------


## ravi chacha

त्वमादिदेवः पुरुषः पुराण-
स्त्वमस्य विश्वस्य परं निधानम्।
वेत्तासि वेद्यं परं च धाम
त्वया ततं विश्वमनन्तरुप।।38।  ।
आप आदिदेव और सनातन पुरुष हैं। आप इस जगत के परम आश्रय और जानने वाले तथा जानने योग्य और परम धाम हैं। हे अनन्तरूप ! आपसे यह सब जगत व्याप्त अर्थात् परिपूर्ण है।(38)

----------


## ravi chacha

वायुर्यमोऽग्निर्  रुणः शशांकः
प्रजापतिस्त्वं प्रपितामहश्च।
नमो नमस्तेऽस्तु सहस्रकृत्वः
पुनश्च भूयोऽपि नमो नमस्ते।।39।।
आप वायु, यमराज, अग्नि, वरुण, चन्द्रमा, प्रजा के स्वामी ब्रह्मा और ब्रह्मा के भी पिता हैं। आपके लिए हजारों बार नमस्कार ! नमस्कार हो ! आपके लिए फिर भी बार-बार नमस्कार ! नमस्कार !

----------


## ravi chacha

नमः पुरस्तादथ पृष्ठतस्ते
नमोऽस्तुं ते सर्वत एव सर्व।
अनन्तवीर्यामितवि  ्रमस्त्वं
सर्व समाप्नोषि ततोऽसि सर्वः।।40।।
हे अनन्त सामर्थ्य वाले ! आपके लिए आगे से और पीछे से भी नमस्कार ! हे सर्वात्मन्! आपके लिए सब ओर से नमस्कार हो क्योंकि अनन्त पराक्रमशाली आप समस्त संसार को व्याप्त किये हुए हैं, इससे आप ही सर्वरूप हैं।(40)

----------


## ravi chacha

सखेति मत्वा प्रसभं यदुक्तं
हे कृष्ण हे यादव हे सखेति।
अजानता महिमानं तवेदं
मया प्रमादात्प्रणयेन वापि।।41।।
यच्चावहासार्थमसत  कृतोऽसि
विहारशय्यासनभोजन  षु।
एकोऽथवाप्यच्युत तत्समक्षं
तत्क्षामये त्वामहमप्रमेयम्।  42।।
आपके इस प्रभाव को न जानते हुए, आप मेरे सखा हैं, ऐसा मानकर प्रेम से अथवा प्रमाद से भी मैंने 'हे कृष्ण !', 'हे यादव !', 'हे सखे !', इस प्रकार जो कुछ बिना सोचे समझे हठात् कहा है और हे अच्युत ! आप जो मेरे द्वारा विनोद के लिए विहार, शय्या, आसन और भोजनादि में अकेले अथवा उन सखाओं के सामने भी अपमानित किये गये हैं – वह सब अपराध अप्रमेयस्वरूप अर्थात् अचिन्त्य प्रभाववाले आपसे मैं क्षमा करवाता हूँ।(41,42)

----------


## ravi chacha

पितासि लोकस्य चराचरस्य
त्वमस्य पूज्यश्च गुरुर्गरीयान्।
न त्वत्समोऽस्त्यभ्  धिकः कुतोऽन्यो
लोकत्रयेऽप्यप्रत  मप्रभाव।।43।।
आप इस चराचर जगत के पिता और सबसे बड़े गुरु तथा अति पूजनीय हैं। हे अनुपम प्रभाव वाले ! तीनों लोकों में आपके समान भी दूसरा कोई नहीं है, फिर अधिक तो कैसे हो सकता है।(43)

----------


## ravi chacha

तस्मात्प्रणम्य प्रणिधाय कायं
प्रसादये त्वामहमीशमीड्यम्  
पितेव पुत्रस्य सखेव सख्युः
प्रियः प्रियायार्हसि देव सोढुम्।।44।।
अतएव हे प्रभो ! मैं शरीर को भलीभाँति चरणों में निवेदित कर, प्रणाम करके, स्तुति करने योग्य आप ईश्वर को प्रसन्न होने के लिए प्रार्थना करता हूँ। हे देव ! पिता जैसे पुत्र के, सखा जैसे सखा के और पति जैसे प्रियतमा पत्नी के अपराध सहन करते हैं – वैसे ही आप भी मेरे अपराध सहन करने योग्य हैं।(44)

----------


## ravi chacha

अदृष्टपूर्वं हृषितोऽस्मि दृष्ट्वा
भयेन च प्रव्यथितं मनो मे।
तदेव मे दर्शय देवरूपं
प्रसीद देवेश जगन्निवास।।45।।
मैं पहले न देखे हुए आपके इस आश्चर्मय रूप को देखकर हर्षित हो रहा हूँ और मेरा मन भय से अति व्याकुल भी हो रहा है, इसलिए आप उस अपने चतुर्भुज विष्णुरूप को ही मुझे दिखलाइये ! हे देवेश ! हे जगन्निवास ! प्रसन्न होइये।(45)

----------


## ravi chacha

किरीटिनं गदिनं चक्रहस्त-
मिच्छामि त्वां द्रष्टुमहं तथैव।
तेनैव रूपेण चतुर्भुजेन
सहस्रबाहो भव विश्वमूर्ते।।46।।
मैं वैसे ही आपको मुकुट धारण किये हुए तथा गदा और चक्र हाथ में लिए हुए देखना चाहता हूँ, इसलिए हे विश्वस्वरूप ! हे सहस्रबाहो ! आप उसी चतुर्भुजरूप से प्रकट होइये।(46)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
मया प्रसन्नेन तवार्जुनेदं
रूपं परं दर्शितमात्मयोगात  ।
तेजोमयं विश्वमनन्तमाद्यं
यन्मे त्वदन्येन न दृष्टपूर्वम्।।47।।
श्रीभगवान बोलेः हे अर्जुन ! अनुग्रहपूर्वक मैंने अपनी योगशक्ति के प्रभाव से यह मेरा परम तेजोमय, सबका आदि और सीमारहित विराट रूप तुझको दिखलाया है, जिसे तेरे अतिरिक्त दूसरे किसी ने नहीं देखा था।(47)

----------


## ravi chacha

न वेदयज्ञाध्ययनैर्   दानै-
र्न च क्रियाभिर्न तपोभिरुग्रैः।
एवंरूपः शक्य अहं नृलोके
द्रष्टुं त्वदन्येन कुरुप्रवीर।।48।।
हे अर्जुन ! मनुष्यलोक में इस प्रकार विश्वरूपवाला मैं न वेद और यज्ञों के अध्ययन से, न दान से, न क्रियाओं से और न उग्र तपों से ही तेरे अतिरक्त दूसरे के द्वारा देखा जा सकता हूँ।(48)

----------


## ravi chacha

मा ते व्यथा मा च विमूढभावो
दृष्ट्वा रूपं घोरमीदृङममेदम्।
व्यपेतभीः प्रीतमनाः पुनस्त्वं
तदेव मे रूपमिदं प्रपश्य।।49।।
मेरे इस प्रकार के इस विकराल रूप को देखकर तुझको व्याकुलता नहीं होनी चाहिए और मूढ़भाव भी नहीं होना चाहिए। तू भयरहित और प्रीतियुक्त मनवाला होकर उसी मेरे शंख-चक्र-गदा-पद्मयुक्त चतुर्भुज रूप को फिर देख।(49)

----------


## ravi chacha

संजय उवाच
इत्यर्जुनं वासुदेवस्तथोक्त्  ा
स्वकं रूपं दर्शयामास भूयः।
आश्वासयामास च भीतमेनं
भूत्वा पुनः सौम्यवपुर्महात्म  ।।50।।
संजय बोलेः वासुदेव भगवान ने अर्जुन के प्रति इस प्रकार कहकर फिर वैसे ही अपने चतुर्भुज रूप को दिखलाया और फिर महात्मा श्रीकृष्ण ने सौम्यमूर्ति होकर इस भयभीत अर्जुन को धीरज बंधाया।(50)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
दृष्ट्वेदं मानुषं रूपं सौम्यं जनार्दन।
इदानीमस्मि संवृत्तः सचेताः प्रकृतिं गतः।।51।।
अर्जुन बोलेः हे जनार्दन ! आपके इस अति शान्त मनुष्यरूप को देखकर अब मैं स्थिरचित्त हो गया हूँ और अपनी स्वाभाविक स्थिति को प्राप्त हो गया हूँ।(51)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
सुदुर्दर्शमिदं रूपं दृष्टवानसि यन्मम।
देवा अप्यस्य रूपस्य नित्यं दर्शनकांक्षिणः।।52  ।।
श्री भगवान बोलेः मेरा जो चतुर्भुज रूप तुमने देखा है, यह सुदुर्दर्श है अर्थात् इसके दर्शन बड़े ही दुर्लभ हैं। देवता भी सदा इस रूप के दर्शन की आकांक्षा करते रहते हैं।(52)

----------


## ravi chacha

नाहं वेदैर्न तपसा न दानेन न चेज्यया।
शक्य एवंविधो द्रष्टुं दृष्टवानसि मां यथा।।53।।
जिस प्रकार तुमने मुझे देखा है – इस प्रकार चतुर्भुजरूपवाला मैं न तो वेदों से, न तप से, न दान से, और न यज्ञ से ही देखा जा सकता हूँ।(53)

----------


## ravi chacha

भक्तया त्वनन्यया शक्य अहमेवंविधोऽर्जुन  
ज्ञातुं द्रष्टुं च तत्त्वेन प्रवेष्टुं च परंतप।।54।।
परन्तु हे परंतप अर्जुन ! अनन्य भक्ति के द्वारा इस प्रकार चतुर्भुजरूपवाला मैं प्रत्यक्ष देखने के लिए तत्त्व से जानने के लिए तथा प्रवेश करने के लिए अर्थात् एकीभाव से प्राप्त होने के लिए भी शक्य हूँ।(54)

----------


## ravi chacha

मत्कर्मकृन्मत्पर  ो मद्भक्त: संगवर्जितः।
निर्वैरः सर्वभूतेषु यः स मामेति पाण्डव।।55।।
हे अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष केवल मेरे ही लिए सम्पूर्ण कर्तव्यकर्मों को करने वाला है, मेरे परायण है, मेरा भक्त है, आसक्तिरहित है और सम्पूर्ण भूतप्राणियों में वैरभाव से रहित है, वह अनन्य भक्तियुक्त पुरुष मुझको ही प्राप्त होता है।(55)
ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे विश्वरूपदर्शनयोग   नाम एकादशोऽध्यायः ।।11।।
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में विश्वरूपदर्शनयोग नामक ग्यारहवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बारहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीमहादेवजी कहते हैं – पार्वती ! दक्षिण दिशा में कोल्हापुर नामक एक नगर है, जो सब प्रकार के सुखों का आधार, सिद्ध-महात्माओं का निवास स्थान तथा सिद्धि प्राप्ति का क्षेत्र है। वह पराशक्ति भगवती लक्ष्मी की प्रधान पीठ है। सम्पूर्ण देवता उसका सेवन करते हैं। वह पुराणप्रसिद्ध तीर्थ भोग और मोक्ष प्रदान करने वाला है। वहाँ करोड़ो तीर्थ और शिवलिंग हैं। रुद्रगया भी वहाँ है। वह विशाल नगर लोगों में बहुत विख्यात है। एक दिन कोई युवक पुरुष नगर में आया। वह कहीं का राजकुमार था। उसके शरीर का रंग गोरा, नेत्र सुन्दर, ग्रीवा शंख के समान, कंधे मोटे, छाती चौड़ी तथा भुजाएँ बड़ी-बड़ी थीं। नगर में प्रवेश करके सब ओर महलों की शोभा निहारता हुआ वह देवेश्वरी महालक्ष्मी के दर्शनार्थ उत्कण्ठित हो मणिकण्ठ तीर्थ में गया और वहाँ स्नान करके उसने पितरों का तर्पण किया। फिर महामाया महालक्ष्मीजी को प्रणाम करके भक्तिपूर्वक स्तवन करना आरम्भ किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजकुमार बोलाः जिसके हृदय में असीम दया भरी हुई है, जो समस्त कामनाओं को देती तथा अपने कटाक्षमात्र से सारे जगत की रचना, पालन और संहार करती है, उस जगन्माता महालक्ष्मी की जय हो। जिस शक्ति के सहारे उसी के आदेश के अनुसार परमेष्ठी ब्रह्मा सृष्टि रचते हैं, भगवान अच्युत जगत का पालन करते हैं तथा भगवान रुद्र अखिल विश्व का संहार करते हैं, उस सृष्टि, पालन और संहार की शक्ति से सम्पन्न भगवती पराशक्ति का मैं भजन करता हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कमले ! योगीजन तुम्हारे चरणकमलों का चिन्तन करते रहते हैं। कमलालये ! तुम अपनी स्वाभाविक सत्ता से ही हमारे समस्त इन्द्रियगोचर विषयों को जानती हो। तुम्हीं कल्पनाओं के समूह को तथा उसका संकल्प करने वाले मन को उत्पन्न करती हो। इच्छाशक्ति, ज्ञानशक्ति और क्रियाशक्ति – ये सब तुम्हारे ही रूप हैं। तुम परासंचित (परमज्ञान) रूपिणी हो। तुम्हारा स्वरूप निष्काम, निर्मल, नित्य, निराकार, निरंजन, अन्तरहित, आतंकशून्य, आलम्बहीन तथा निरामय है। देवि !

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम्हारी महिमा का वर्णन करने में कौन समर्थ हो सकता है? जो षट्चक्रों का भेदन करके अन्तःकरण के बारह स्थानों में विहार करती हैं, अनाहत, ध्वनि, बिन्दु, नाद और कला ये जिसके स्वरूप हैं, उस माता महालक्ष्मी को मैं प्रणाम करता हूँ। माता ! तुम अपने मुखरूपी पूर्णचन्द्रमा से प्रकट होने वाली अमृतराशि को बहाया करती हो। तुम्हीं परा, पश्यन्ती, मध्यमा और वैखरी नामक वाणी हो। मैं तुम्हें नमस्कार करता हूँ। देवी! तुम जगत की रक्षा के लिए अनेक रूप धारण किया करती हो। अम्बिके ! तुम्हीं ब्राह्मी, वैष्णवी, तथा माहेश्वरी शक्ति हो। वाराही, महालक्ष्मी, नारसिंही, ऐन्द्री, कौमारी, चण्डिका, जगत को पवित्र करने वाली लक्ष्मी, जगन्माता सावित्री, चन्द्रकला तथा रोहिणी भी तुम्हीं हो। परमेश्वरी ! तुम भक्तों का मनोरथ पूर्ण करने के लिए कल्पलता के समान हो। मुझ पर प्रसन्न हो जाओ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसके इस प्रकार स्तुति करने पर भगवती महालक्ष्मी अपना साक्षात् स्वरूप धारण करके बोलीं - 'राजकुमार ! मैं तुमसे प्रसन्न हूँ। तुम कोई उत्तम वर माँगो।'

----------


## ravi chacha

राजपुत्र बोलाः माँ ! मेरे पिता राजा बृहद्रथ अश्वमेध नामक महान यज्ञ का अनुष्ठान कर रहे थे। वे दैवयोग से रोगग्रस्त होकर स्वर्गवासी हो गये। इसी बीच में यूप में बँधे हुए मेरे यज्ञसम्बन्धी घोड़े को, जो समूची पृथ्वी की परिक्रमा करके लौटा था, किसी ने रात्रि में बँधन काट कर कहीं अन्यत्र पहुँचा दिया। उसकी खोज में मैंने कुछ लोगों को भेजा था, किन्तु वे कहीं भी उसका पता न पाकर जब खाली हाथ लौट आये हैं, तब मैं ऋत्विजों से आज्ञा लेकर तुम्हारी शरण में आया हूँ। देवी ! यदि तुम मुझ पर प्रसन्न हो तो मेरे यज्ञ का घोड़ा मुझे मिल जाये, जिससे यज्ञ पूर्ण हो सके। तभी मैं अपने पिता जी का ऋण उतार सकूँगा। शरणागतों पर दया करने वाली जगज्जननी लक्ष्मी ! जिससे मेरा यज्ञ पूर्ण हो, वह उपाय करो।

----------


## ravi chacha

भगवती लक्ष्मी ने कहाः राजकुमार ! मेरे मन्दिर के दरवाजे पर एक ब्राह्मण रहते हैं, जो लोगों में सिद्धसमाधि के नाम से विख्यात हैं। वे मेरी आज्ञा से तुम्हारा सब काम पूरा कर देंगे।
महालक्ष्मी के इस प्रकार कहने पर राजकुमार उस स्थान पर आये, जहाँ सिद्धसमाधि रहते थे। उनके चरणों में प्रणाम करके राजकुमार चुपचाप हाथ जोड़ कर खड़े हो गये। तब ब्राह्मण ने कहाः 'तुम्हें माता जी ने यहाँ भेजा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अच्छा, देखो। अब मैं तुम्हारा सारा अभीष्ट कार्य सिद्ध करता हूँ।' यों कहकर मन्त्रवेत्ता ब्राह्मण ने सब देवताओं को वही खींचा। राजकुमार ने देखा, उस समय सब देवता हाथ जोड़े थर-थर काँपते हुए वहाँ उपस्थित हो गये। तब उन श्रेष्ठ ब्राह्मण ने समस्त देवताओं से कहाः 'देवगण ! इस राजकुमार का अश्व, जो यज्ञ के लिए निश्चित हो चुका था, रात में देवराज इन्द्र ने चुराकर अन्यत्र पहुँचा दिया है। उसे शीघ्र ले आओ।'

----------


## ravi chacha

तब देवताओं ने मुनि के कहने से यज्ञ का घोड़ा लाकर दे दिया। इसके बाद उन्होंने उन्हे जाने की आज्ञा दी। देवताओं का आकर्षण देखकर तथा खोये हुए अश्व को पाकर राजकुमार ने मुनि के चरणों में प्रणाम करके कहाः 'महर्षे ! आपका यह सामर्थ्य आश्चर्यजनक है। आप ही ऐसा कार्य कर सकते हैं, दूसरा कोई नहीं। ब्रह्मन् ! मेरी प्रार्थना सुनिये, मेरे पिता राजा बृहद्रथ अश्वमेध यज्ञ का अनुष्ठान आरम्भ करके दैवयोग से मृत्यु को प्राप्त हो गये हैं। अभी तक उनका शरीर तपाये हुए तेल में सुखाकर मैंने रख छोड़ा है। आप उन्हें पुनः जीवित कर दीजिए।'

----------


## ravi chacha

यह सुनकर महामुनि ब्राह्मण ने किंचित मुस्कराकर कहाः 'चलो, वहाँ यज्ञमण्डप में तुम्हारे पिता मौजूद हैं, चलें।' तब सिद्धसमाधि ने राजकुमार के साथ वहाँ जाकर जल अभिमन्त्रित किया और उसे शव के मस्तक पर रखा। उसके रखते ही राजा सचेत होकर उठ बैठे फिर उन्होंने ब्राह्मण को देखकर पूछाः 'धर्मस्वरूप ! आप कौन हैं?' तब राजकुमार ने महाराज से पहले का सारा हाल कह सुनाया। राजा ने अपने को पुनः जीवनदान देने वाले ब्राह्मण को नमस्कार करके पूछाः ''ब्राह्मण ! किस पुण्य से आपको यह अलौकिक शक्ति प्राप्त हुई है?"

----------


## ravi chacha

उनके यों कहने पर ब्राह्मण ने मधुर वाणी में कहाः 'राजन ! मैं प्रतिदिन आलस्यरहित होकर गीता के बारहवें अध्याय का जप करता हूँ। उसी से मुझे यह शक्ति मिली है, जिससे तुम्हें जीवन प्राप्त हुआ है।' यह सुनकर ब्राह्मणों सहित राजा ने उन महर्षि से उन से गीता के बारहवें अध्याय का अध्ययन किया। उसके माहात्म्य से उन सबकी सदगती  हो गयी। दूसरे-दूसरे जीव भी उसके पाठ से परम मोक्ष को प्राप्त हो चुके हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

बारहवाँ अध्यायः भक्तियोग
दूसरे अध्याय से लेकर यहाँ तक भगवान ने प्रत्येक स्थान पर सगुण साकार परमेश्वर की उपासना की प्रशंसा की। सातवें अध्याय से ग्यारहवें अध्याय तक खास सगुण साकार परमात्मा की उपासना का महत्त्व बताया है। उसके साथ पाँचवें अध्याय में 17 से 26 श्लोक तक, छठवें अध्याय में 24 से 29 श्लोक तक, आठवें अध्याय में 11 से 13 श्लोक तक इसके अलावा और कई जगहों पर निर्गुण निराकार की उपासना का महत्त्व बताया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अंत में ग्यारहवें अध्याय के आखिरी श्लोक में सगुण-साकार भगवान की अनन्य भक्ति का फल भगवत्प्राप्ति बताकर 'मत्कर्मकृत्' से शुरु हुए उस आखिरी श्लोक में सगुण-साकार स्वरूप भगवान के भक्त की महत्ता जोर देकर समझाई है। इस विषय पर अर्जुन के मन में ऐसी पैदा हुई कि निर्गुण-निराकार ब्रह्म की तथा सगुण-साकार भगवान की उपासना करने वाले दोनों उपासकों में उत्तम कौन? यह जानने के लिए अर्जुन पूछता हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ द्वादशोऽध्यायः ।।

अर्जुन उवाच
एवं सततयुक्ता ये भक्तास्त्वां पर्युपासते।
ये चाप्यक्षरमव्यक्त   तेषां के योगवित्तमाः।।1।।
अर्जुन बोलेः जो अनन्य प्रेमी भक्तजन पूर्वोक्त प्रकार निरन्तर आपके भजन ध्यान में लगे रहकर आप सगुणरूप परमेश्वर को और दूसरे जो केवल अविनाशी सच्चिदानन्दघन निराकार ब्रह्म को ही अति श्रेष्ठ भाव से भजते हैं – उन दोनों प्रकार के उपासकों में अति उत्तम योगवेत्ता कौन हैं?

----------


## ravi chacha

ये त्वक्षरमनिर्देश्  मव्यक्तं पर्युपासते।
सर्वत्रगमचिन्त्य   च कूटस्थमचलं ध्रुवम्।।3।।
संनियम्येन्द्रिग  रामं सर्वत्र समबुद्धयः
ते प्राप्नुवन्ति मामेव सर्वभूतहिते रताः।।4।।
क्लेशोऽधिकतरस्ते  ामव्यक्तासक्तचेत  ाम्।
अव्यक्ता हि गतिर्दुःखं देहवद्भिरवाप्यते  ।5।।

परन्तु जो पुरुष इन्द्रियों के समुदाय को भली प्रकार वश में करके मन बुद्धि से परे सर्वव्यापी, अकथीनयस्वरूप और सदा एकरस रहने वाले, नित्य, अचल, निराकार, अविनाशी, सच्चिदानन्दघन ब्रह्म को निरन्तर एकीभाव से ध्यान करते हुए भजते हैं, वे सम्पूर्ण भूतों के हित में रत और सब में समान भाववाले योगी मुझको ही प्राप्त होते हैं। उन सच्चिदानन्दघन निराकार ब्रह्म में आसक्त चित्तवाले पुरुषों के साधन में परिश्रम विशेष है, क्योंकि देहाभिमानियों के द्वारा अव्यक्त-विषयक गति दुःखपूर्वक प्राप्त की जाति है।(3,4,5)

----------


## ravi chacha

ये तु सर्वाणि कर्माणि मयि संन्यस्य मत्पराः।
अनन्येनैव योगेन मां ध्यायन्त उपासते।।6।।
तेषामहं समुद्धर्ता मृत्युसंसारसागरा  ्।
भवामि नचिरात्पार्थ मय्यावेशितचेतसाम  ।।7।।

परन्तु  जो मेरे परायण रहने वाले भक्तजन सम्पूर्ण कर्मों को मुझे अर्पण करके मुझ सगुणरूप परमेश्वर को ही अनन्य भक्तियोग से निरन्तर चिन्तन करते हुए भजते हैं। हे अर्जुन ! उन मुझमें चित्त लगाने वाले प्रेमी भक्तों का मैं शीघ्र ही मृत्युरूप संसार-समुद्र से उद्धार करने वाला होता हूँ।(6,7)

----------


## ravi chacha

मय्येव मन आधत्स्व मयि बुद्धिं निवेशय।
निवसिष्यसि मय्येव अत ऊर्ध्वं न संशयः।।8।।

मुझमें मन को लगा और मुझमें ही बुद्धि को लगा। इसके उपरान्त तू मुझमें निवास करेगा, इसमें कुछ भी संशय नहीं है। (8)

----------


## ravi chacha

अथ चित्तं समाधातुं शक्नोषि मयि स्थिरम्।
अभ्यासयोगेन ततो मामिच्छाप्तुं धनंजय।।9।।

यदि तू मन को मुझमें अचल स्थापन करने के लिए समर्थ नहीं है तो हे अर्जुन ! अभ्यासरूप योग के द्वारा मुझको प्राप्त होने के लिए इच्छा कर।(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

अभ्यासेऽप्यसमर्थ  ऽसि मत्कर्मपरमो भव।
मदर्थमपि कर्माणि कुर्वन्सिद्धिमवा  ्स्यसि।।10।।

यदि तू उपर्युक्त अभ्यास में भी असमर्थ है तो केवल मेरे लिए कर्म करने के ही परायण हो जा। इस प्रकार मेरे निमित्त कर्मों को करता हुआ भी मेरी प्राप्तिरूप सिद्धि को ही प्राप्त होगा।(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

अथैतदप्यशक्तोऽसि कर्तुं मद्योगमाश्रितः।
सर्वकर्मफलत्यागं ततः कुरु यतात्मवान्।।11।।

यदि मेरी प्राप्ति रूप योग के आश्रित होकर उपर्युक्त साधन को करने में भी तू असमर्थ है तो मन बुद्धि आदि पर विजय प्राप्त करने वाला होकर सब कर्मों के फल का त्याग कर।(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रेयो हि ज्ञानमभ्यासाज्ज्  ानाद्ध्यानं विशिष्यते।
ध्यानात्कर्मफलत्  ागस्त्यागाच्छान्  िरनन्तरम्।।12।।

मर्म को न जानकर किये हुए अभ्यास से ज्ञान श्रेष्ठ है। ज्ञान से मुझ परमेश्वर के स्वरूप का ध्यान श्रेष्ठ है और ध्यान से भी सब कर्मों के फल का त्याग श्रेष्ठ है क्योंकि त्याग से तत्काल ही परम शान्ति होती है।(12)

----------


## ravi chacha

अद्वेष्टा सर्वभूतानां मैत्रः करुण एव च।
निर्ममो निरहंकारः समदुःखसुखः क्षमी।।13।।
संतुष्टः सततं योगी यतात्मा दृढनिश्चयः।
मय्यर्पितमनोबुद्  िर्यो मद् भक्तः स मे प्रियः।।14।।

जो पुरुष सब भूतों में द्वेषभाव से रहित, स्वार्थरहित, सबका प्रेमी और हेतुरहित दयालु है तथा ममता से रहित, अहंकार से रहित, सुख-दुःखों की प्राप्ति में सम और क्षमावान है अर्थात् अपराध करने वाले को भी अभय देने वाला है, तथा जो योगी निरन्तर सन्तुष्ट है, मन इन्द्रियों सहित शरीर को वश में किये हुए हैं और मुझमें दृढ़ निश्चयवाला है – वह मुझमें अर्पण किये हुए मन -बुद्धिवाला मेरा भक्त मुझको प्रिय है।(13,14)

----------


## ravi chacha

यस्मान्नोद्विजते लोको लोकान्नोद्विजते च यः।
हर्षामर्षभयोद्वे  ैर्मुक्तो यः स च मे प्रियः।।15।।

जिससे कोई भी जीव उद्वेग को प्राप्त नहीं होता और जो स्वयं भी किसी जीव से उद्वेग को प्राप्त नहीं होता तथा जो हर्ष, अमर्ष, भय और उद्वेगादि से रहित है – वह भक्त मुझको प्रिय है। (15)

----------


## ravi chacha

अनपेक्षः शुचिर्दक्ष उदासीनो गतव्यथः।
सर्वारम्भपरित्या  ी यो मदभक्तः स मे प्रियः।।16।।

जो पुरुष आकांक्षा से रहित, बाहर-भीतर से शुद्ध, चतुर, पक्षपात से रहित और दुःखों से छूटा हुआ है – वह सब आरम्भों का त्यागी मेरा भक्त मुझको प्रिय है।(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

यो न हृष्यति न द्वेष्टि न शोचति न कांक्षति।
शुभाशुभपरित्यागी भक्तिमान्यः स मे प्रियः।।17।।

जो न कभी हर्षित होता है, न द्वेष करता है, न शोक करता है, न कामना करता है तथा जो शुभ और अशुभ सम्पूर्ण कर्मों का त्यागी है – वह भक्तियुक्त पुरुष मुझको प्रिय है।(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

समः शत्रौ च मित्रे च तथा मानापमानयोः।
शीतोष्णसुखदुःखेष   समः सङ्गविवर्जितः।।18।  ।
तुल्यनिन्दास्तुत  र्मौनी संतुष्टो येन केनचित्।
अनिकेतः स्थिरमतिर्भक्तिम  न्मे प्रियो नरः।।19।।

जो शत्रु-मित्र में और मान-अपमान में सम है तथा सर्दी, गर्मी और सुख-दुःखादि द्वन्द्वों में सम है और आसक्ति से रहित है। जो निन्दा-स्तुति को समान समझने वाला, मननशील और जिस किसी प्रकार से भी शरीर का निर्वाह होने में सदा ही सन्तुष्ट है और रहने के स्थान में ममता और आसक्ति से रहित है – वह स्थिरबुद्धि भक्तिमान पुरुष मुझको प्रिय है।(18,19)

----------


## ravi chacha

ये तु धर्म्यामृतमिदं यथोक्तं पर्युपासते।
श्रद्दधाना मत्परमा भक्तास्तेऽतीव मे प्रियाः।।20।।

परन्तु जो श्रद्धायुक्त पुरुष मेरे परायण होकर इस ऊपर कहे हुए धर्ममय अमृत को निष्काम प्रेमभाव से सेवन करते हैं, वे भक्त मुझको अतिशय प्रिय हैं।(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे भक्तियोगो नाम द्वादशोऽध्यायः ।।12।।
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में भक्तियोग नामक बारहवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे भक्तियोगो नाम द्वादशोऽध्यायः ।।12।।
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में भक्तियोग नामक बारहवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य
श्रीमहादेवजी कहते हैं – पार्वती ! अब तेरहवें अध्याय की अगाध महिमा का वर्णन सुनो। उसको सुनने से तुम बहुत प्रसन्न हो जाओगी। दक्षिण दिशा में तुंगभद्रा नाम की एक बहुत बड़ी नदी है। उसके किनारे हरिहरपुर नामक रमणीय नगर बसा हुआ है। वहाँ हरिहर नाम से साक्षात् भगवान शिवजी विराजमान हैं, जिनके दर्शनमात्र से परम कल्याण की प्राप्ति होती है। हरिहरपुर में हरिदीक्षित नामक एक श्रोत्रिय ब्राह्मण रहते थे, जो तपस्या और स्वाध्याय में संलग्न तथा वेदों के पारगामी विद्वान थे। उनकी एक स्त्री थी,

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसे लोग दुराचार कहकर पुकारते थे। इस नाम के अनुसार ही उसके कर्म भी थे। वह सदा पति को कुवाच्य कहती थी। उसने कभी भी उनके साथ शयन नहीं किया। पति से सम्बन्ध रखने वाले जितने लोग घर पर आते, उन सबको डाँट बताती और स्वयं कामोन्मत्त होकर निरन्तर व्यभिचारियों के साथ रमण किया करती थी। एक दिन नगर को इधर-उधर आते-जाते हुए पुरवासियों से भरा देख उसने निर्जन तथा दुर्गम वन में अपने लिए संकेत स्थान बना लिया। एक समय रात में किसी कामी को न पाकर वह घर के किवाड़ खोल नगर से बाहर संकेत-स्थान पर चली गयी।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस समय उसका चित्त काम से मोहित हो रहा था। वह एक-एक कुंज में तथा प्रत्येक वृक्ष के नीचे जा-जाकर किसी प्रियतम की खोज करने लगी, किन्तु उन सभी स्थानों पर उसका परिश्रम व्यर्थ गया। उसे प्रियतम का दर्शन नहीं हुआ। तब उस वन में नाना प्रकार की बातें कहकर विलाप करने लगी। चारों दिशाओं में घूम-घूमकर वियोगजनित विलाप करती हुई उस स्त्री की आवाज सुनकर कोई सोया हुआ बाघ जाग उठा और उछलकर उस स्थान पर पहुँचा, जहाँ वह रो रही थी। उधर वह भी उसे आते देख किसी प्रेमी आशंका से उसके सामने खड़ी होने के लिए ओट से बाहर निकल आयी।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस समय व्याघ्र ने आकर उसे नखरूपी बाणों के प्रहार से पृथ्वी पर गिरा दिया। इस अवस्था में भी वह कठोर वाणी में चिल्लाती हुई पूछ बैठीः 'अरे बाघ ! तू किसलिए मुझे मारने को यहाँ आया है? पहले इन सारी बातों को बता दे, फिर मुझे मारना।'
उसकी यह बात सुनकर प्रचण्ड पराक्रमी व्याघ्र क्षणभर के लिए उसे अपना ग्रास बनाने से रुक गया और हँसता हुआ-सा बोलाः 'दक्षिण देश में मलापहा नामक एक नदी है। उसके तट पर मुनिपर्णा नगरी बसी हुई है। वहाँ पँचलिंग नाम से प्रसिद्ध साक्षात् भगवान शंकर निवास करते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसी नगरी में मैं ब्राह्मण कुमार होकर रहता था। नदी के किनारे अकेला बैठा रहता और जो यज्ञ के अधिकारी नहीं हैं, उन लोगों से भी यज्ञ कराकर उनका अन्न खाया करता था। इतना ही नहीं, धन के लोभ से मैं सदा अपने वेदपाठ के फल को बेचा करता था। मेरा लोभ यहाँ तक बढ़ गया था कि अन्य भिक्षुओं को गालियाँ देकर हटा देता और स्वयं दूसरो को नहीं देने योग्य धन भी बिना दिये ही हमेशा ले लिया करता था। ऋण लेने के बहाने मैं सब

----------


## ravi chacha

लोगों को छला करता था। तदनन्तर कुछ काल व्यतीत होने पर मैं बूढ़ा हो गया। मेरे बाल सफेद हो गये, आँखों से सूझता न था और मुँह के सारे दाँत गिर गये। इतने पर भी मेरी दान लेने की आदत नहीं छूटी। पर्व आने पर प्रतिग्रह के लोभ से मैं हाथ में कुश लिए तीर्थ के समीप चला जाया करता था।

----------


## ravi chacha

तत्पश्चात् जब मेरे सारे अंग शिथिल हो गये, तब एक बार मैं कुछ धूर्त ब्राह्मणों के घर पर माँगने-खाने के लिए गया। उसी समय मेरे पैर में कुत्ते ने काट दिया। तब मैं मूर्च्छित होकर क्षणभर में पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ा। मेरे प्राण निकल गये। उसके बाद मैं इसी व्याघ्रयोनि में उत्पन्न हुआ। तब से इस दुर्गम वन में रहता हूँ तथा अपने पूर्व पापों को याद करके कभी धर्मिष्ठ महात्मा, यति, साधु पुरुष तथा सती स्त्रियों को नहीं खाता। पापी-दुराचारी तथा कुलटा स्त्रियों को  ही मैं अपना भक्ष्य बनाता हूँ। अतः कुलटा होने के कारण तू अवश्य ही मेरा ग्रास बनेगी।'

----------


## ravi chacha

यह कहकर वह अपने कठोर नखों से उसके शरीर के टुकड़े-टुकड़े कर के खा गया। इसके बाद यमराज के दूत उस पापिनी को संयमनीपुरी में ले गये। यहाँ यमराज की आज्ञा से उन्होंने अनेकों बार उसे विष्ठा, मूत्र और रक्त से भरे हुए भयानक कुण्डों में गिराया। करोड़ों कल्पों तक उसमें रखने के बाद उसे वहाँ से ले जाकर सौ मन्वन्तरों तक रौरव नरक में रखा।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर चारों ओर मुँह करके दीन भाव से रोती हुई उस पापिनी को वहाँ से खींचकर दहनानन नामक नरक में गिराया। उस समय उसके केश खुले हुए थे और शरीर भयानक दिखाई देता था। इस प्रकार घोर नरकयातना भोग चुकने पर वह महापापिनी इस लोक में आकर चाण्डाल योनि में उत्पन्न हुई।

----------


## ravi chacha

चाण्डाल के घर में भी प्रतिदिन बढ़ती हुई वह पूर्वजन्म के अभ्यास से पूर्ववत् पापों में प्रवृत्त रही फिर उसे कोढ़ और राजयक्ष्मा का रोग हो गया। नेत्रों में पीड़ा होने लगी फिर कुछ काल के पश्चात् वह पुनः अपने निवासस्थान (हरिहरपुर) को गयी, जहाँ भगवान शिव के अन्तःपुर की स्वामिनी जम्भकादेवी विराजमान हैं। वहाँ उसने वासुदेव नामक एक पवित्र ब्राह्मण का दर्शन किया, जो निरन्तर गीता के तेरहवें अध्याय का पाठ करता रहता था। उसके मुख से गीता का पाठ सुनते ही वह चाण्डाल शरीर से मुक्त हो गयी और दिव्य देह धारण करके स्वर्गलोक में चली गयी।

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरहवाँ अध्यायः क्षेत्रक्षत्रज्ञ  िभागयोग

----------


## ravi chacha

बारहवें अध्याय के प्रारम्भ में अर्जुन ने सगुण और निर्गुण के उपासकों की श्रेष्ठता के विषय में प्रश्न किया था। उसका उत्तर देते हुए भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने दूसरे श्लोक में संक्षिप्त में सगुण उपासकों की श्रेष्ठता बतायी और 3 से 5 श्लोक तक निर्गुण उपासना का स्वरूप उसका फल तथा उसकी क्लिष्टता बतायी है। उसके बाद 6 से 20 श्लोक तक सगुण उपासना का महत्त्व, फल, प्रकार और भगवद् भक्तों के लक्षणों का वर्णन करके अध्याय समाप्त किया, परन्तु निर्गुण का तत्त्व, महिमा और उसकी प्राप्ति के साधन विस्तारपूर्वक नहीं समझाये थे, इसलिए निर्गुण (निराकार) का तत्त्व अर्थात् ज्ञानयोग का विषय ठीक से समझने के लिए इस तेरहवें अध्याय का आरम्भ करते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ त्रयोदशोऽध्यायः ।।

श्रीभगवानुवाच
इदं शरीरं कौन्तेय क्षेत्रमित्यभिधी  ते।
एतद्यो वेत्ति तं प्राहुः क्षेत्रज्ञ इति तद्विदः।।1।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः हे अर्जुन ! यह शरीर 'क्षेत्र' इस नाम से कहा जाता है और इसको जो जानता है, उसको 'क्षेत्रज्ञ' इस नाम से उनके तत्त्व को जानने वाले ज्ञानीजन कहते हैं।(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

क्षेत्रज्ञं चापि मां विद्धि सर्वक्षेत्रेषु भारत।
क्षेत्रक्षेत्रज्  ोर्ज्ञानं यत्तज्ज्ञानं मतं मम।।2।।

हे अर्जुन ! तू सब क्षेत्रों में क्षेत्रज्ञ अर्थात् जीवात्मा भी मुझे ही जान और क्षेत्र-क्षेत्रज्ञ को अर्थात् विकारसहित प्रकति का और पुरुष का जो तत्त्व से जानना है, वह ज्ञान है – ऐसा मेरा मत है।(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

तत्क्षेत्रं यच्च याद्वक्च यद्विकारि यतश्च यत्।
स च यो यत्प्रभावश्च तत्समासेन मे श्रृणु।।3।।

वह क्षेत्र जो और जैसा है तथा जिन विकारों वाला है और जिस कारण से जो हुआ है तथा क्षेत्रज्ञ भी जो और जिस प्रभाववाला है – वह सब संक्षेप में मुझसे सुन।(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

ऋषिभिर्बहुधा गीतं छन्दोभिर्विविधैः पृथक्।
ब्रह्मसूत्रपदैश्  ैव हेतुमद्भिर्विनिश  चितैः।।4।।

यह क्षेत्र और क्षेत्रज्ञ का तत्त्व ऋषियों द्वारा बहुत प्रकार से कहा गया है और विविध वेदमंत्रों द्वारा भी विभागपूर्वक कहा गया है तथा भली भाँति निश्चय किए हुए युक्तियुक्त ब्रह्मसूत्र के पदों द्वारा भी कहा गया है।(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

महाभूतान्यहंकारो बुद्धिरव्यक्तमेव च।
इन्द्रियाणि दशैकं च पंच चेन्द्रियगोचराः।  5।।
इच्छा द्वेषः सुखं दुःखं संघातश्चेतना धृतिः।
एतत्क्षेत्रं समासेन सविकारमुदाहृतम्।  6।।

पाँच महाभूत, अहंकार, बुद्धि और मूल प्रकृति भी तथा दस इन्द्रियाँ, एक मन और पाँच इन्द्रियों के विषय अर्थात् शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस और गन्ध तथा इच्छा, द्वेष, सुख-दुःख, स्थूल देह का पिण्ड, चेतना और धृति – इस प्रकार विकारों के सहित यह क्षेत्र संक्षेप से कहा गया।(5,6)

----------


## ravi chacha

अमानित्वदम्भित्व  हिंसा क्षान्तिरार्जवम्  
आचार्योपासनं शौचं स्थैर्यमात्मविनि  ्रहः।।7।।
इन्द्रियार्थेषु वैराग्यमनहंकार एव च।
जन्ममृत्युजराव्य  धिदुःखदोषानुदर्श  म्।।8।।
असक्तिरनभिष्वंगः पुत्रदारगृहादिषु  
नित्यं च समचित्तत्वमिष्टा  िष्टोपपत्तिषु।।9।  ।
मयि चानन्ययोगेन भक्तिरव्यभिचारिण  ।
विविक्तदेशसेवित्  मरतिर्जनसंसदि।।10  ।
अध्यात्मज्ञाननित  यत्वं तत्त्वज्ञानार्थद  ्शनम्।
एतज्ज्ञानमिति प्रोक्तमज्ञानं यदतोऽन्यथा।।11।।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रेष्ठता के ज्ञान का अभिमान का अभाव, दम्भाचरण का अभाव, किसी प्राणी को किसी प्रकार भी न सताना, क्षमाभाव, मन-वाणी आदि की सरलता, श्रद्धा-भक्तिसहित गुरु की सेवा, बाहर-भीतर की शुद्धि, अन्तःकरण की स्थिरता और मन-इन्द्रियोंसहित शरीर का निग्रह। इस लोक और परलोक सम्पूर्ण भोगों में आसक्ति का अभाव और अहंकार का भी अभाव, जन्म, मृत्यु, जरा और रोग आदि में दुःख और दोषों का बार-बार विचार करना।

----------


## ravi chacha

पुत्र, स्त्री, घर और धन आदि में आसक्ति का अभाव, ममता का न होना तथा प्रिय और अप्रिय की प्राप्ति में सदा ही चित्त का सम रहना। मुझ परमेश्वर में अनन्य योग के द्वारा अव्यभिचारिणी भक्ति तथा एकान्त और शुद्ध देश में रहने का स्वभाव और विषयासक्त मनुष्यों के समुदाय में प्रेम का न होना। अध्यात्मज्ञान में नित्य स्थिति और तत्त्वज्ञान के अर्थरूप परमात्मा को ही देखना – यह सब ज्ञान है और जो इससे विपरीत है, वह अज्ञान है – ऐसा कहा है।(7,8,9,10,11)

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञेयं यत्तत्प्रवक्ष्या  ि यज्ज्ञात्वामृतमश  नुते।
अनादिमत्परं ब्रह्म न सत्तन्नासदुच्यते  ।12।।

जो जानने योग्य हैं तथा जिसको जानकर मनुष्य परमानन्द को प्राप्त होता है, उसको भलीभाँति कहूँगा। वह अनादि वाला परब्रह्म न सत् ही कहा जाता है, न असत् ही।(12)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वतः पाणिपादं तत्सर्वतोऽक्षिशि  ोमुखम्।
सर्वतः श्रुतिमल्लोके सर्वमावृत्य तिष्ठति।।13।।

वह सब ओर हाथ पैर वाला, सब और नेत्र, सिर ओर मुख वाला तथा सब ओर कान वाला है क्योंकि वह संसार में सबको व्याप्त करके स्थित है।(13)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वेन्द्रियगुणा  ासं सर्वेन्द्रियविवर  जितम्।
असक्तं सर्वभृच्चैव निर्गुणं गुणभोक्तृ च।।14।।

वह सम्पूर्ण इन्द्रियों के विषयों को जानने वाला है, परन्तु वास्तव में सब इन्द्रियों से रहित है तथा आसक्ति रहित होने पर भी सबका धारण-पोषण करने वाला और निर्गुण होने पर भी गुणों को भोगने वाला है।(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

बहिरन्तश्च भूतानामचरं चरमेव च।
सूक्ष्मत्वात्तदव  ज्ञेयं दूरस्थं चान्तिके च तत्।।15।।

वह चराचर सब भूतों के बाहर भीतर परिपूर्ण है और चर-अचर भी वही है और वह सूक्ष्म होने से अविज्ञेय है तथा अति समीप में और दूर में भी वही स्थित है।(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

अविभक्तं च भूतेषु विभक्तमिव च स्थितम्।
भूतभर्तृ च तज्ज्ञेयं ग्रसिष्णु प्रभविष्णु च।।16।।

वह परमात्मा विभागरहित एक रूप से आकाश के सदृश परिपूर्ण होने पर भी चराचर सम्पूर्ण भूतों में विभक्त-सा स्थित प्रतीत होता है तथा वह जानने योग्य परमात्मा के विष्णुरूप से भूतों को धारण-पोषण करने वाला और रुद्ररूप से संहार करने वाला तथा ब्रह्मारूप से सबको उत्पन्न करने वाला है।(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्योतिषामपि तज्ज्योतिस्तमसः परमुच्यते।
ज्ञानं ज्ञेयं ज्ञानगम्यं हृदि सर्वस्य विष्ठितम्।।17।।

वह परब्रह्म ज्योतियों का भी ज्योति और माया से अत्यन्त परे कहा जाता है। वह परमात्मा बोधस्वरूप, जानने के योग्य तथा तत्त्वज्ञान से प्राप्त करने योग्य है और सबके हृदय मे विशेषरूप से स्थित है।(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

इति क्षेत्रं तथा ज्ञानं ज्ञेयं चोक्तं समासतः।
मद्भक्त एतद्विज्ञाय मद्भावायोपपद्यते  ।18।।

इस प्रकार क्षेत्र तथा ज्ञान और जानने योग्य परमात्मा का स्वरूप संक्षेप से कहा गया। मेरा भक्त इसको तत्त्व से जानकर मेरे स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है।(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रकृतिं पुरुषं चैव विद्धयनादी उभावपि।
विकारांश्च गुणांश्चैव विद्धि प्रकृतिसम्भवान्।  19।।

प्रकृति और पुरुष – इन दोनों को ही तू अनादि जान और राग-द्वेषादि विकारों को तथा त्रिगुणात्मक सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों को भी प्रकृति से ही उत्पन्न जान।(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

कार्यकरणकर्तृत्व   हेतुः प्रकृतिरूच्यते।
पुरुषः सुखदुःखानां भोक्तृत्वे हेतुरुच्यते।।20।।

कार्य और करण को उत्पन्न करने में हेतु प्रकृति कही जाती है और जीवात्मा सुख-दुःखों के भोक्तापन में अर्थात् भोगने में हेतु कहा जाता है।(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

पुरुषः प्रकृतिस्थो हि भुंक्ते प्रकृतिजान्गुणान  ।
कारणं गुणसंगोऽस्य सदसद्योनिजन्मसु।  21।।

प्रकृति में स्थित ही पुरुष प्रकृति से उत्पन्न त्रिगुणात्मक पदार्थों को भोगता है और इन गुणों का संग ही इस जीवात्मा का अच्छी बुरी योनियों में जन्म लेने का कारण है।(21)

----------


## ravi chacha

उपद्रष्टानुमन्ता च भर्ता भोक्ता महेश्वरः।
परमात्मेति चाप्युक्तो देहेऽस्मिन्पुरुष   परः।।22।।

इस देह में स्थित वह आत्मा वास्तव में परमात्मा ही है। वही साक्षी होने से उपद्रष्टा और यथार्थ सम्मति देने वाला होने से अनुमन्ता, सबका धारण-पोषण करने वाला होने से भर्ता, जीवरूप से भोक्ता, ब्रह्मा आदि का भी स्वामी होने से महेश्वर और शुद्ध सच्चिदानन्दघन होने से परमात्मा-ऐसा कहा गया है।(22)

----------


## ravi chacha

य एवं वेत्ति पुरुषं प्रकृतिं च गुणैः सह।
सर्वथा वर्तमानोऽपि न स भूयोऽभिजायते।।23।।

इस प्रकार पुरुष को और गुणों के सहित प्रकृति को जो मनुष्य तत्त्व से जानता है, वह सब प्रकार से कर्तव्यकर्म करता हुआ भी फिर नहीं जन्मता।(23)

----------


## ravi chacha

ध्यानेनात्मनि पश्यन्ति केचिदात्मानमात्म  ा।
अन्ये सांख्येन योगेन कर्मयोगेन चापरे।।24।।

उस परमात्मा को कितने ही मनुष्य तो शुद्ध हुई सूक्ष्म बुद्धि से ध्यान के द्वारा हृदय में देखते हैं। अन्य कितने ही ज्ञानयोग के द्वारा और दूसरे कितने ही कर्मयोग के द्वारा देखते हैं अर्थात् प्राप्त करते हैं।(24)

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्ये त्वेवमजानन्तः श्रुत्वान्येभ्य उपासते।
तेऽपि चातितरन्त्येव मृत्युं श्रुतिपरायणाः।।25।  ।

परन्तु इनसे दूसरे अर्थात् जो मन्द बुद्धि वाले पुरुष हैं, वे इस प्रकार न जानते हुए दूसरों से अर्थात् तत्त्व के जानने वाले पुरुषों से सुनकर ही तदनुसार उपासना करते हैं और वे श्रवणपरायण पुरुष भी मृत्युरूप संसार सागर को निःसंदेह तर जाते हैं।(25)

----------


## ravi chacha

यावत्संजायते किंचित्सत्त्वं स्थावरजंगमम्।
क्षेत्रक्षेत्रज्  संयोगात्तद्विद्ध   भरतर्षभ।।26।।

हे अर्जुन ! यावन्मात्र जितने भी स्थावर-जंगम प्राणी उत्पन्न होते हैं, उन सबको तू क्षेत्र और क्षेत्रज्ञ के संयोग से ही उत्पन्न जान।(26)

----------


## ravi chacha

समं सर्वेषु भूतेषु तिष्ठन्तं परमेश्वरम्।
विनश्यत्स्वविनश्  न्तं पश्यति स पश्यति।।27।।

जो पुरुष नष्ट होते हुए सब चराचर भूतों में परमेश्वर को नाशरहित और समभाव से स्थित देखता है, वही यथार्थ देखता है।(27)

----------


## ravi chacha

समं पश्यन्हि सर्वत्र समवस्थितमीश्वरम्  
न हिनस्त्यात्मनात्  ानं ततो याति परां गतिम्।।28।।

क्योंकि जो पुरुष सबमें समभाव से स्थित परमेश्वर को समान देखता हुआ अपने द्वारा अपने को नष्ट नहीं करता, इससे वह परम गति को प्राप्त होता है।(28)

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रकृत्यैव च कर्माणि क्रियमाणानि सर्वशः।
यः पश्यति तथात्मानमकर्तारं स पश्यति।।29।।

और जो पुरुष सम्पूर्ण कर्मों को सब प्रकार से प्रकृति के द्वारा ही किये जाते हुए देखता है और आत्मा को अकर्ता देखता है, वही यथार्थ देखता है।(29)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदा भूतपृथग्भावमेकस्  मनुपश्यति।
तत एव च विस्तारं ब्रह्म सम्पद्यते तदा।।30।।

जिस क्षण यह पुरुष भूतों  पृथक-पृथक भाव को एक परमात्मा में ही स्थित तथा उस परमात्मा से ही सम्पूर्ण भूतों का विस्तार देखता है, उसी क्षण वह सच्चिदानन्दघन ब्रह्म को प्राप्त हो जाता है।(30)

----------


## ravi chacha

अनादित्वान्निर्ग  णत्वात्परमात्माय  व्ययः।
शरीरस्थोऽपि कौन्तेय न करोति न लिप्यते।।31।।

हे अर्जुन ! अनादि होने से और निर्गुण होने से यह अविनाशी परमात्मा शरीर में स्थित होने पर भी वास्तव में न तो कुछ करता है और न लिप्त ही होता है।(31)

----------


## ravi chacha

यथा सर्वगतं सौक्ष्म्यादाकाशं नोपलिप्यते।
सर्वत्रावस्थितो देहे तथात्मा नोपलिप्यते।।32।।

जिस प्रकार सर्वत्र व्याप्त आकाश सूक्ष्म होने के कारण लिप्त नहीं होता, वैसे ही देह में सर्वत्र स्थित आत्मा निर्गुण होने के कारण देह के गुणों से लिप्त नहीं होता।(32)

----------


## ravi chacha

यथा प्रकाशयत्येकः कृत्स्नं लोकमिमं रविः।
क्षेत्रं क्षेत्री तथा कृत्स्नं प्रकाशयति भारत।।33।।

हे अर्जुन ! जिस प्रकार एक ही सूर्य इस सम्पूर्ण ब्रह्माण्ड को प्रकाशित करता है, उसी प्रकार एक ही आत्मा सम्पूर्ण क्षेत्र को प्रकाशित करता है।(33)

----------


## ravi chacha

क्षेत्रक्षेत्रज्  योरेवमन्तरं ज्ञानचक्षुषा।
भूतप्रकृतिमोक्षं च ये विदुर्यान्ति ते परम्।।34।।

इस प्रकार क्षेत्र और क्षेत्रज्ञ के भेद को तथा कार्यसहित प्रकृति से मुक्त होने का जो पुरुष ज्ञान-नेत्रों द्वारा तत्त्व से जानते हैं, वे महात्माजन परब्रह्म परमात्मा को प्राप्त होते हैं।(34)

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे क्षेत्रक्षेत्रज्  विभागयोगो नाम त्रयोदशोऽध्यायः ।।13।।
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में क्षेत्रक्षेत्रज्  विभागयोग नामक तेरहवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चौदहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीमहादेवजी कहते हैं – पार्वती ! अब मैं भव-बन्धन से छुटकारा पाने के साधनभूत चौदहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य बतलाता हूँ, तुम ध्यान देकर सुनो। सिंहल द्वीप में विक्रम बैताल नामक एक राजा थे, जो सिंह के समान पराक्रमी और कलाओं के भण्डार थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक दिन वे शिकार खेलने के लिए उत्सुक होकर राजकुमारों सहित दो कुतियों को साथ लिए वन में गये। वहाँ पहुँचने पर उन्होंने तीव्र गति से भागते हुए खरगोश के पीछे अपनी कुतिया छोड़ दी। उस समय सब प्राणियों के देखते-देखते खरगोश इस प्रकार भागने लगा मानो कहीं उड़ गया है। दौड़ते-दौड़ते बहुत थक जाने के कारण वह एक बड़ी खंदक (गहरे गड्डे) में गिर पड़ा। गिरने पर भी कुतिया के हाथ नहीं आया और उस स्थान पर जा पहुँचा,

----------


## ravi chacha

जहाँ का वातावरण बहुत ही शान्त था। वहाँ हरिण निर्भय होकर सब ओर वृक्षों की छाया में बैठे रहते थे। बंदर भी अपने आप टूट कर गिरे हुए नारियल के फलों और पके हुए आमों से पूर्ण तृप्त रहते थे। वहाँ सिंह हाथी के बच्चों के साथ खेलते और साँप निडर होकर मोर की पाँखों में घुस जाते थे। उस स्थान पर एक आश्रम के भीतर वत्स नामक मुनि रहते थे,

----------


## ravi chacha

जो जितेन्द्रिय और शान्त-भाव से निरन्तर गीता के चौदहवें अध्याय का पाठ किया करते थे। आश्रम के पास ही वत्समुनि के किसी शिष्य ने अपना पैर धोया था, (ये भी चौदहवें अध्याय का पाठ करने वाले थे।) उसके जल से वहाँ की मिट्टी गीली हो गयी थी। खरगोश का जीवन कुछ शेष था।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह हाँफता हुआ आकर उसी कीचड़ में गिर पड़ा। उसके स्पर्शमात्र से ही खरगोश दिव्य विमान पर बैठकर स्वर्गलोक को चला गया फिर कुतिया भी उसका पीछा करती हुई आयी। वहाँ उसके शरीर में भी कीचड़ के कुछ छींटे लग गये फिर भूख-प्यास की पीड़ा से रहित हो कुतिया का रूप त्यागकर उसने दिव्यांगना का रमणीय रूप धारण कर लिया तथा गन्धर्वों से सुशोभित दिव्य विमान पर आरूढ़ हो वह भी स्वर्गलोक को चली गयी। यह देखकर मुनि के मेधावी शिष्य स्वकन्धर हँसने लगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

उन दोनों के पूर्वजन्म के वैर का कारण सोचकर उन्हें बड़ा विस्मय हुआ था। उस समय राजा के नेत्र भी आश्चर्य से चकित हो उठे। उन्होंने बड़ी भक्ति के साथ प्रणाम करके पूछाः
'विप्रवर ! नीच योनि में पड़े हुए दोनों प्राणी – कुतिया और खरगोश ज्ञानहीन होते हुए भी जो स्वर्ग में चले गये – इसका क्या कारण है? इसकी कथा सुनाइये।'

----------


## ravi chacha

शिष्य ने कहाः भूपाल ! इस वन में वत्स नामक ब्राह्मण रहते हैं। वे बड़े जितेन्द्रिय महात्मा हैं। गीता के चौदहवें अध्याय का सदा जप किया करते हैं। मैं उन्हीं का शिष्य हूँ, मैंने भी ब्रह्मविद्या में विशेषज्ञता प्राप्त की है। गुरुजी की ही भाँति मैं भी चौदहवें अध्याय का प्रतिदिन जप करता हूँ। मेरे पैर धोने के जल में लोटने के कारण यह खरगोश कुतिया के साथ स्वर्गलोक को प्राप्त हुआ है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब मैं अपने हँसने का कारण बताता हूँ।
महाराष्ट्र में प्रत्युदक नामक महान नगर है। वहाँ केशव नामक एक ब्राह्मण रहता था, जो कपटी मनुष्यों में अग्रगण्य था। उसकी स्त्री का नाम विलोभना था। वह स्वछन्द विहार करने वाली थी। इससे क्रोध में आकर जन्मभर के वैर को याद करके ब्राह्मण ने अपनी स्त्री का वध कर डाला और उसी पाप से उसको खरगोश की योनि में जन्म मिला। ब्राह्मणी भी अपने पाप के कारण कुतिया हुई।
श्रीमहादेवजी कहते हैं – यह सारी कथा सुनकर श्रद्धालु राजा ने गीता के चौदहवें अध्याय का पाठ आरम्भ कर दिया। उससे उन्हें परमगति की प्राप्ति हुई।

----------


## ravi chacha

चौदहवाँ अध्यायः गुणत्रयविभागयोग
तेरहवें अध्याय में 'क्षेत्र' और 'क्षेत्रज्ञ' के लक्षण बताकर उन दोनों के ज्ञान को ही ज्ञान कहा और क्षेत्र का स्वरूप, स्वभाव विकार तथा उसके तत्त्वों की उत्पत्ति का क्रम आदि बताया। 19वें श्लोक से प्रकृति-पुरुष के प्रकरण का आरंभ करके तीनों गुणों की प्रकृति से होने वाले कहे तथा 21वीं श्लोक में यह बात भी बतायी कि पुरुष का फिर-फिर से अच्छी या अधम योनियों में जन्म पाने का कारण गुणों का संग ही है। अब उस सत्त्व, रज और तम इन तीनों गुणों के संग से किस योनि में जन्म होता है, गुणों से छूटने का उपाय कौन सा है, गुणों से छूटे हुए पुरुष का लक्षण तथा आचरण कैसा होता है.... इन सब बातों को जानने की स्वाभाविक ही इच्छा होती है। इसलिए उस विषय को स्पष्ट करने के लिए चौदहवें अध्याय का आरम्भ करते हैं।
तेरहवें अध्याय में वर्णन किये गये ज्ञान को ज्यादा स्पष्टतापूर्वक समझाने के लिए भगवान श्रीकृष्ण चौदहवें अध्याय के पहले दो श्लोक में ज्ञान का महत्व बताकर फिर से उसका वर्णन करते हैं –

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ चतुर्दशोऽध्यायः ।।

श्रीभगवानुवाच
परं भूयः प्रवक्ष्यामि ज्ञानानां ज्ञानमुत्तमम्।
यज्ज्ञात्वा मुनयः सर्वे परां सिद्धिमितो गताः।।1।।

श्री भगवान बोलेः ज्ञानों में भी अति उत्तम उस परम ज्ञान को मैं फिर कहूँगा, जिसको जानकर सब मुनिजन इस संसार से मुक्त होकर परम सिद्धि को प्राप्त हो गये हैं।(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

इदं ज्ञानमुपाश्रित्य मम साधर्म्यमागताः।
सर्गेऽपि नोपजायन्ते प्रलये न व्यथन्ति च।।2।।

इस ज्ञान को आश्रय करके अर्थात् धारण करके मेरे स्वरूप को प्राप्त हुए पुरुष सृष्टि के आदि में पुनः उत्पन्न नहीं होते और प्रलयकाल में भी व्याकुल नहीं होते।(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

मम योनिर्महद्ब्रह्म तस्मिन्गर्भं दधाम्यहम्।
संभवः सर्वभूतानां ततो भवति भारत।।3।।

हे अर्जुन ! मेरी महत्-ब्रह्मरूप मूल प्रकृति सम्पूर्ण भूतों की योनि है अर्थात् गर्भाधान का स्थान है और मैं उस योनि में चेतन समुदायरूप को स्थापन करता हूँ। उस जड़-चेतन के संयोग से सब भूतों की उत्पत्ति होती है।(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वयोनिषु कौन्तेय मूर्तयः सम्भवन्ति याः।
तासां ब्रह्म महद्योनिरहं बीजप्रदः पिता।।4।।

हे अर्जुन ! नाना प्रकार की सब योनियों में जितनी मूर्तियाँ अर्थात् शरीरधारी प्राणी उत्पन्न होते हैं, प्रकृति तो उन सबकी गर्भ धारण करने वाली माता है और मैं बीज का स्थापन करने वाला पिता हूँ।(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्त्वं रजस्तम इति गुणाः प्रकृतिसंभवाः।
निबध्नन्ति महाबाहो देहे देहिनमव्ययम्।।5।।

हे अर्जुन ! सत्त्वगुण, रजोगुण और तमोगुण – ये प्रकृति से उत्पन्न तीनों गुण अविनाशी जीवात्मा को शरीर में बाँधते हैं।(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

तत्र सत्त्वं निर्मलत्वात्प्रक  शकमनामयम्।
सुखसंगेन बध्नाति ज्ञानसंगेन चानघ।।6।।

हे निष्पाप ! उन तीनों गुणों में सत्त्वगुण तो निर्मल होने के कारण प्रकाश करने वाला और विकार रहित है, वह सुख के सम्बन्ध से और ज्ञान के सम्बन्ध से अर्थात् अभिमान से बाँधता है।(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

रजो रागात्मकं विद्धि तृष्णासंगसमुद्भव  ्।
तन्निबध्नाति कौन्तेय कर्मसंगेन देहिनम्।।7।।
तमस्त्वज्ञानजं विद्धि मोहनं सर्वदेहिनाम्।
प्रमादालस्यनिद्र  भिस्तन्निबध्नाति भारत।।8।।

हे अर्जुन ! रागरूप रजोगुण को कामना और आसक्ति से उत्पन्न जान। वह इस जीवात्मा को कर्मों के और उनके फल के सम्बन्ध से बाँधता है। सब देहाभिमानियों को मोहित करने वाले तमोगुण को तो अज्ञान से उत्पन्न जान। वह इस जीवात्मा को प्रमाद, आलस्य और निद्रा के द्वारा बाँधता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्त्वं सुखे संजयति रजः कर्मणि भारत।
ज्ञानमावृत्य तु तमः प्रमादे संजयत्युत।।9।।

हे अर्जुन ! सत्त्व गुण सुख में लगाता है और रजोगुण कर्म में तथा तमोगुण तो ज्ञान को ढककर प्रमाद में लगाता है।(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

रजस्तमस्चाभिभूय सत्त्वं भवति भारत।
रजः सत्त्वं तमश्चैव तमः सत्त्वं रजस्तथा।।10।।

हे अर्जुन ! रजोगुण और तमोगुण को दबाकर सत्त्वगुण, सत्त्वगुण और तमोगुण को दबाकर रजोगुण, वैसे ही सत्त्वगुण और रजोगुण को दबाकर तमोगुण होता है अर्थात् बढ़ता है।(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वद्वारेषु देहेऽस्मिन्प्रका   उपजायते।
ज्ञानं यदा तदा विद्याद्विवृद्धं सत्त्वमित्युत।।11।  ।

जिस समय इस देह में तथा अन्तःकरण और इन्द्रियों में चेतनता और विवेकशक्ति उत्पन्न होती है, उस समय ऐसा जानना चाहिए  सत्त्वगुण बढ़ा है।(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

लोभः प्रवृत्तिरारम्भः कर्मणामशमः स्पृहा।
रजस्येतानि जायन्ते विवृद्धे भरतर्षभ।।12।।

हे अर्जुन ! रजोगुण के बढ़ने पर लोभ, प्रवृत्ति, स्वार्थबुद्धि से कर्मों का सकामभाव से आरम्भ, अशान्ति और विषयभोगों की लालसा – ये सब उत्पन्न होते हैं।(12)

----------


## ravi chacha

अप्रकाशोऽप्रवृत्  िश्च प्रमादो मोह एव च।
तमस्येतानि जायन्ते विवृद्धे कुरुनन्दन।।13।।

हे अर्जुन ! तमोगुण के बढ़ने पर अन्तःकरण व इन्द्रियों में अप्रकाश, कर्तव्य-कर्मों में अप्रवृत्ति और प्रमाद अर्थात् वयर्थ चेष्टा और निद्रादि अन्तःकरण की मोहिनी वृत्तियाँ – ये सभी उत्पन्न होते हैं।(13)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदा सत्वे प्रवृद्धे तु प्रलयं याति देहभृत्।
तदोत्तमविदां लोकानमलान्प्रतिप  ्यते।।14।।

जब यह मनुष्य सत्त्वगुण की वृद्धि में मृत्यु को प्राप्त होता है, तब तो उत्तम कर्म करने वालों के निर्मल दिव्य स्वर्गादि लोकों को प्राप्त होता है।(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

रजसि प्रलयं गत्वा कर्मसंगिषु जायते।
तथा प्रलीनस्तमसि मूढयोनिषु जायते।।15।।

रजोगुण के बढ़ने पर मृत्यु को प्राप्त होकर कर्मों की आसक्ति वाले मनुष्यों में उत्पन्न होता है, तथा तमोगुण के बढ़ने पर मरा हुआ मनुष्य कीट, पशु आदि मूढ योनियों में उत्पन्न होता है।(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

कर्मणः सुकृतस्याहुः सात्त्विकं निर्मलं फलम्।
रजसस्तु फलं दुःखमज्ञानं तमसः फलम्।।16।।

श्रेष्ठ कर्म का तो सात्त्विक अर्थात् सुख, ज्ञान और वैराग्यादि निर्मल फल कहा है। राजस कर्म का फल दुःख तथा तामस कर्म का फल अज्ञान कहा है।(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्त्वात्संजायते ज्ञानं रजसो लोभ एव च।
प्रमामोहौ तमसो भवतोऽज्ञानमेव च।।17।।

सत्त्वगुण से ज्ञान उत्पन्न होता है और रजोगुण से निःसंदेह लोभ तथा तमोगुण से प्रमाद और मोह उत्पन्न होते हैं और अज्ञान भी होता है।(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

ऊर्ध्वं गच्छन्ति सत्त्वस्था मध्ये तिष्ठन्ति राजसाः।
जघन्यगुणवृत्तिस्  ा अधो गच्छन्ति तामसाः।।18।।

सत्त्वगुण में स्थित पुरुष स्वर्गादि उच्च लोकों को जाते हैं, रजोगुण में स्थित राजस पुरुष मध्य में अर्थात् मनुष्यलोक में ही रहते हैं और तमोगुण के कार्यरूप निद्रा, प्रमाद और आलस्यादि में स्थित तामस पुरुष अधोगति को अर्थात् कीट, पशु आदि नीच योनियों को तथा नरकों को प्राप्त होते हैं।(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

नान्यं गुणेभ्यः कर्तारं यदा द्रष्टानुपश्यति।
गुणेभ्यश्च परं वेत्ति मद्भावं सोऽधिगच्छति।।19।।

जिस समय द्रष्टा तीनो गुणों के अतिरिक्त अन्य किसी को कर्ता नहीं देखता और तीनों गुणों से अत्यन्त परे सच्चिदानन्दघनस्व  ूप मुझ परमात्मा को तत्त्व से जानता है, उस समय वह मेरे स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है।(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

गुणानेतानतीत्य त्रीन्देही देहसमुद्भवान्।
जन्ममृत्युजरादुः  ैर्विमुक्तोऽमृतम  ्नुते।।20।।

यह शरीर की उत्पत्ति के कारणरूप इन तीनों गुणों को उल्लंघन करके जन्म, मृत्यु, वृद्धावस्था और सब प्रकार के दुःखों से मुक्त हुआ परमानन्द को प्राप्त होता है।(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच
कैर्लिगैस्त्रीन्  ुणानेतानतीतो भवति प्रभो।
किमाचारः कथं चैतांस्त्रीन्गुण  नतिवर्तते।।21।।

अर्जुन बोलेः इन तीनों गुणों से अतीत पुरुष किन-किन लक्षणों से युक्त होता है और किस प्रकार के आचरणों वाला होता है तथा हे प्रभो ! मनुष्य किस उपाय से इन तीनों गुणों से अतीत होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
प्रकाशं च प्रवृत्तिं च मोहमेव च पाण्डव।
न द्वेष्टि संप्रवृत्तानि न निवृत्तानि कांक्षति।।22।।
उदासीनवदासीनो गुणैर्यो न विचाल्यते।
गुणा वर्तन्त इत्ये योऽवतिष्ठति नेंगते।।23।।
समदुःखसुखः स्वस्थः समलोष्टाश्मकांचन  ।
तुल्यप्रियाप्रिय   धीरस्तुल्यनिन्दा  ्मसंस्तुति:।24।।
मानापमानयोस्तुल्  स्तुल्यो मित्रारिपक्षयोः।
सर्वारम्भपरित्या  ी गुणातीतः स उच्यते।।25।।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री भगवान बोलेः हे अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष सत्त्वगुण के कार्यरूप प्रकाश को और रजोगुण के कार्यरूप प्रवृत्ति को तथा तमोगुण के कार्यरूप मोह को भी न तो प्रवृत्त होने पर उनसे द्वेष करता है और न निवृत्त होने पर उनकी आकांक्षा करता है। जो साक्षी के सदृश स्थित हुआ गुणों के द्वारा विचलित नहीं किया जा सकता और गुण ही गुणों में बरतते हैं – ऐसा समझता हुआ जो सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा में एकीभाव से स्थित रहता है और उस स्थिति से कभी विचलित नहीं होता। जो निरन्तर आत्मभाव में स्थित, दुःख-सुख को समान समझनेवाला, मिट्टी, पत्थर और स्वर्ण में समान भाववाला, ज्ञानी, प्रिय तथा अप्रिय को एक-सा मानने वाला और अपनी निन्दा स्तुति में भी समान भाववाला है। जो मान और अपमान में सम है, मित्र और वैरी के पक्ष में भी सम है तथा सम्पूर्ण आरम्भों में कर्तापन के अभिमान से रहित है, वह पुरुष गुणातीत कहा जाता है।(22,23,24,25)

----------


## ravi chacha

मां च योऽव्यभिचारेण भक्तियोगने सेवते।
स गुणान्समतीत्यैता  ्ब्रह्मभूयाय कल्पते।।26।।

और जो पुरुष अव्यभिचारी भक्तियोग के द्वारा मुझको निरन्तर भजता है, वह भी इन तीनों गुणों को भली भाँति लाँघकर सच्चिदानन्दघन ब्रह्म को प्राप्त होने के लिए योग्य बन जाता है।(26)

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मणो हि प्रतिष्ठाहममृतस्  ाव्ययस्य च।
शाश्वतस्य च धर्मस्य सुखस्यैकान्तिकस्   च।।27।।

क्योंकि उस अविनाशी परब्रह्म का और अमृत का तथा नित्यधर्म का और अखण्ड एकरस आनन्द का आश्रय मैं हूँ।(27)

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे गुणत्रयविभागयोगो नाम चतुर्दशोऽध्यायः ।।14।।
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में गुणत्रयविभागयोग नामक चौदहवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पंद्रहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीमहादेवजी कहते हैं – पार्वती ! अब गीता के पंद्रहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य सुनो। गौड़ देश में कृपाण नामक एक राजा थे, जिनकी तलवार की धार से युद्ध में देवता भी परास्त हो जाते थे। उनका बुद्धिमान सेनापति शस्त्र और शास्त्र की कलाओं का भण्डार था। उसका नाम था सरभमेरुण्ड। उसकी भुजाओं में प्रचण्ड बल था। एक समय उस पापी ने राजकुमारों सहित महाराज का वध करके स्वयं ही राज्य करने का विचार किया। इस निश्चय के कुछ ही दिनों बाद वह हैजे का शिकार होकर मर गया। थोड़े समय में वह पापात्मा अपने पूर्वकर्म के कारण सिन्धु देश में एक तेजस्वी घोड़ा हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसका पेट सटा हुआ था। घोड़े के लक्षणों का ठीक-ठाक ज्ञान रखने वाले किसी वैश्य पुत्र ने बहुत सा मूल्य देकर उस अश्व को खरीद लिया और यत्न के साथ उसे राजधानी तक ले आया। वैश्यकुमार वह अश्व राजा को देने को लाया था। यद्यपि राजा उस वैश्यकुमार से परिचित थे, तथापि द्वारपाल ने जाकर उसके आगमन की सूचना दी। राजा ने पूछाः किसलिए आये हो? तब उसने स्पष्ट शब्दों में उत्तर दियाः 'देव ! सिन्धु देश में एक उत्तम लक्षणों से सम्पन्न अश्व था, जिसे तीनों लोकों का एक रत्न समझकर मैंने बहुत सा मूल्य देकर खरीद लिया है।' राजा ने आज्ञा दीः 'उस अश्व को यहाँ ले आओ।'

----------


## ravi chacha

वास्तव में वह घोड़ा गुणों में उच्चैःश्रवा के समान था। सुन्दर रूप का तो मानो घर ही था। शुभ लक्षणों का समुद्र जान पड़ता था। वैश्य घोड़ा ले आया और राजा ने उसे देखा। अश्व का लक्षण जानने वाले अमात्यों ने इसकी बड़ी प्रशंसा की। सुनकर राजा अपार आनन्द में निमग्न हो गये और उन्होंने वैश्य को मुँहमाँगा सुवर्ण देकर तुरन्त ही उस अश्व को खरीद लिया।

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ दिनों के बाद एक समय राजा शिकार खेलने के लिए उत्सुक हो उसी घोड़े पर चढ़कर वन में गये। वहाँ मृगों के पीछे उन्होंने अपना घोड़ा बढ़ाया। पीछे-पीछे सब ओर से दौड़कर आते हुए समस्त सैनिकों का साथ छूट गया। वे हिरनों द्वारा आकृष्ट होकर बहुत दूर निकल गये। प्यास ने उन्हें व्याकुल कर दिया। तब वे घोड़े से उतरकर जल की खोज करने लगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

घोड़े को तो उन्होंने वृक्ष के तने के साथ बाँध दिया और स्वयं एक चट्टान पर चढ़ने लगे। कुछ दूर जाने पर उन्होंने देखा कि एक पत्ते का टुकड़ा हवा से उड़कर शिलाखण्ड पर गिरा है। उसमें गीता के पंद्रहवें अध्याय का आधा श्लोक लिखा हुआ था। राजा उसे पढ़ने लगे। उनके मुख से गीता के अक्षर सुनकर घोड़ा तुरन्त गिर पड़ा और अश्व शरीर को छोड़कर तुरंत ही दिव्य विमान पर बैठकर वह स्वर्गलोक को चला गया। तत्पश्चात् राजा ने पहाड़ पर चढ़कर एक उत्तम आश्रम देखा, जहाँ नागकेशर, केले, आम और नारियल के वृक्ष लहरा रहे थे। आश्रम के भीतर एक ब्राह्मण बैठे हुए थे, जो संसार की वासनाओं से मुक्त थे। राजा ने उन्हे प्रणाम करके बड़े भक्ति के साथ पूछाः 'ब्रह्मन् ! मेरा अश्व अभी-अभी स्वर्ग को चला गया है, उसमें क्या कारण है?

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा की बात सुनकर त्रिकालदर्शी, मंत्रवेत्ता और महापुरुषों में श्रेष्ठ विष्णुशर्मा नामक ब्राह्मण ने कहाः 'राजन ! पूर्वकाल में तुम्हारे यहाँ जो सरभमेरुण्ड नामक सेनापति था, वह तुम्हें पुत्रों सहित मारकर स्वयं राज्य हड़प लेने को तैयार था। इसी बीच में हैजे का शिकार होकर वह मृत्यु को प्राप्त हो गया। उसके बाद वह उसी पाप से घोड़ा हुआ था। यहाँ कहीं गीता के पंद्रहवें अध्याय का आधा श्लोक लिखा मिल गया था, उसे ही तुम बाँचने लगे। उसी को तुम्हारे मुख से सुनकर वह अश्व स्वर्ग को प्राप्त हुआ है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

तदनन्तर राजा के पार्श्ववर्ती सैनिक उन्हें ढूँढते हुए वहाँ आ पहुँचे। उन सबके साथ ब्राह्मण को प्रणाम करके राजा प्रसन्नतापूर्वक वहाँ से चले और गीता के पंद्रहवें अध्याय के श्लोकाक्षरों से अंकित उसी पत्र को बाँच-बाँचकर प्रसन्न होने लगे। उनके नेत्र हर्ष से खिल उठे थे। घर आकर उन्होंने मन्त्रवेत्ता मन्त्रियों के साथ अपने पुत्र सिंहबल को राज्य सिंहासन पर अभिषिक्त किया और स्वयं पंद्रहवें अध्याय के जप से विशुद्धचित्त होकर मोक्ष प्राप्त कर लिया।

----------


## ravi chacha

पंद्रहवाँ अध्यायः पुरुषोत्तमयोग

----------


## ravi chacha

चौदहवें अध्याय में श्लोक 5 से 19 तक तीनों गुणों का स्वरूप, उनके कार्य उनका बंधनस्वरूप और बंधे हुए मनुष्य की उत्तम, मध्यम आदि गतियों का विस्तारपूर्वक वर्णन किया। श्लोक 19 तथा 20 में उन गुणों से रहित होकर भगवद् भाव को पाने का उपाय और फल बताया। फिर अर्जुन के पूछने से 22वें श्लोक से लेकर 25वें श्लोक तक गुणातीत पुरुष के लक्षणों और आचरण का वर्णन किया। 26वें श्लोक में सगुण परमेश्वर को अनन्य भक्तियोग तथा गुणातीत होकर ब्रह्मप्राप्ति का पात्र बनने का सरल उपाय बताया।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब वह भक्तियोगरूप अनन्य प्रेम उत्पन्न करने के उद्देश्य से सगुण परमेश्वर के गुण, प्रभाव और स्वरूप का तथा गुणातीत होने में मुख्य साधन वैराग्य और भगवद् शरण का वर्णन करने के लिए पंद्रहवाँ अध्याय शुरु करते हैं। इसमें प्रथम संसार से वैराग्य पैदा करने हेतु भगवान तीन श्लोक द्वारा वृक्ष के रूप में संसार का वर्णन करके वैराग्यरूप शस्त्र द्वारा काट डालने को कहते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ पंचदशोऽध्यायः ।।
श्रीभगवानुवाच
ऊर्ध्वमूलमधःशाखम  ्वत्थं प्राहुरव्ययम्।
छन्दांसि यस्य पर्णानि यस्तं वेद स वेदवित्।।1।।
श्री भगवान बोलेः आदिपुरुष परमेश्वररूप मूलवाले और ब्रह्मारूप मुख्य शाखावाले जिस संसाररूप पीपल के वृक्ष को अविनाशी कहते हैं, तथा वेद जिसके पत्ते कहे गये हैं – उस संसाररूप वृक्ष को जो पुरुष मूलसहित तत्त्व से जानता है, वह वेद के तात्पर्य को जानने वाला है।(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

अधश्चोर्ध्वं प्रसृतास्तस्य शाखा
गुणप्रवृद्धा विषयप्रवालाः।
अधश्च मूलान्यनुसंततानि
कर्मानुबन्धीनि मनुष्यलोके।।2।।
उस संसार वृक्ष की तीनों गुणोंरूप जल के द्वारा बढ़ी हुई और विषय-भोगरूप कोंपलोंवाली देव, मनुष्य और तिर्यक् आदि योनिरूप शाखाएँ नीचे और ऊपर सर्वत्र फैली हुई हैं तथा मनुष्यलोक में कर्मों के अनुसार बाँधनेवाली अहंता-ममता और वासनारूप जड़ें भी नीचे और ऊपर सभी लोकों में व्याप्त हो रही हैं।(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

न रूपमस्येह तथोपलभ्यते
नान्तो न चादिर्न च सम्प्रतिष्ठा।
अश्वत्थमेनं सुविरुढमूल-
मसङ्गशस्त्रेण दृढेन छित्वा।।3।।
ततः पदं तत्परिमार्गितव्य  
यस्मिन्गता न निवर्तन्ति भूयः।
तमेव चाद्यं पुरुषं प्रपद्ये
यतः प्रवृत्तिः प्रसूता पुराणी।।4।।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस संसार वृक्ष का स्वरूप जैसा कहा है वैसा यहाँ विचारकाल में नहीं पाया जाता, क्योंकि न तो इसका आदि है और न अन्त है तथा न इसकी अच्छी प्रकार से स्थिति ही है। इसलिए इस अहंता-ममता और वासनारूप अति दृढ़ मूलों वाले संसाररूप पीपल के वृक्ष को वैराग्यरुप शस्त्र द्वारा काटकर। उसके पश्चात् उस परम पदरूप परमेश्वर को भली भाँति खोजना चाहिए, जिसमें गये हुए पुरुष फिर लौटकर संसार में नहीं आते और जिस परमेश्वर से इस पुरातन संसार-वृक्ष की प्रवृत्ति विस्तार को प्राप्त हुई है, उसी आदिपुरुष नारायण के मैं शरण हूँ – इस प्रकार दृढ़ निश्चय करके उस परमेश्वर का मनन और निदिध्यासन करना चाहिए।(3,4)

----------


## ravi chacha

निर्मानमोहा जितसङ्गदोषा
अध्यात्मनित्या विनिवृत्तकामाः।
द्वन्द्वैर्विमुक  ताः सुखदुःखसंज्ञै-
र्गच्छन्त्यमूढाः पदमव्ययं तत्।।5।।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसका मान और मोह नष्ट हो गया है, जिन्होंने आसक्तिरूप दोष को जीत लिया है, जिनकी परमात्मा के स्वरुप में नित्य स्थिति है और जिनकी कामनाएँ पूर्णरूप से नष्ट हो गयी हैं- वे सुख-दुःख नामक द्वन्द्वों से विमुक्त ज्ञानीजन उस अविनाशी परम पद को प्राप्त होते हैं।(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

न तद् भासयते सूर्यो न शशांको न पावकः।
यद्गत्वा न निवर्तन्ते तद्धाम परमं मम।।6।।
जिस परम पद को प्राप्त होकर मनुष्य लौटकर संसार में नहीं आते, उस स्वयं प्रकाश परम पद को न सूर्य प्रकाशित कर सकता है, न चन्द्रमा और अग्नि ही। वही मेरा परम धाम है।(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

ममैवांशो जीवलोके जीवभूतः सनातनः।
मनःषष्ठानीन्द्रि  ाणि प्रकृतिस्थानि कर्षति।।7।।
शरीरं यदवाप्नोति यच्चाप्युतक्रामत  श्वरः।
गृहीत्वैतानि संयाति वायुर्गन्धानिवाश  ात्।।8।।
श्रोत्रं चक्षुः स्पर्शनं च रसनं घ्राणमेव च।
अधिष्ठाय मनश्चायं विषयानुपसेवते।।9।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस देह में यह सनातन जीवात्मा मेरा अंश है और वही इस प्रकृति में स्थित मन और पाँचों इन्द्रियों को आकर्षित करता है।(7)
वायु गन्ध के स्थान से गन्ध को जैसे ग्रहण करके ले जाता है, वैसे ही देहादि का स्वामी जीवात्मा भी जिस शरीर का त्याग करता है, उससे इस मन सहित इन्द्रियों को ग्रहण करके फिर जिस शरीर को प्राप्त होता है- उसमें जाता है।(8)
यह जीवात्मा श्रोत्र, चक्षु और त्वचा को तथा रसना, घ्राण और मन को आश्रय करके- अर्थात् इन सबके सहारे से ही विषयों का सेवन करता है।(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

उत्क्रामन्तं स्थितं वापि भुंजानं वा गुणान्वितम्।
विमूढा नानुपश्यन्ति ज्ञानचक्षुषः।।10।।
शरीर को छोड़कर जाते हुए को अथवा शरीर में स्थित हुए को अथवा विषयों को भोगते हुए को इस प्रकार तीनों गुणों से युक्त हुए को भी अज्ञानीजन नहीं जानते, केवल ज्ञानरूप नेत्रोंवाले विवेकशील ज्ञानी ही तत्त्व से जानते हैं।(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

यतन्तो योगिनश्चैनं पश्यन्त्यात्मन्य  स्थितम्।
यतन्तोऽप्यकृतात्  ानो नैनं पश्यन्त्यचेतसः।।11  ।।
यत्न करने वाले योगीजन भी अपने हृदय में स्थित इस आत्मा को तत्त्व से जानते हैं किन्तु जिन्होंने अपने अन्तःकरण को शुद्ध नहीं किया है, ऐसे अज्ञानीजन तो यत्न करते रहने पर भी इस आत्मा को नहीं जानते।(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदादित्यगतं तेजो जगद्भासयतेऽखिलम्  
यच्चन्द्रमसि यच्चाग्नौ तत्तेजो विद्धि मामकम्।।12।।
सूर्य में स्थित जो तेज सम्पूर्ण जगत को प्रकाशित करता है तथा जो तेज चन्द्रमा में है और जो अग्नि में है- उसको तू मेरा ही तेज जान।(12

----------


## ravi chacha

गामाविश्य च भूतानि धारयाम्यहमोजसा।
पुष्णामि चौषधीः सर्वाः सोमो भूत्वा रसात्मकः।।13।।
और मैं ही पृथ्वी में प्रवेश करके अपनी शक्ति से सब भूतों को धारण करता हूँ और रसस्वरूप अर्थात् अमृतमय चन्द्रमा होकर सम्पूर्ण औषधियों को अर्थात् वनस्पतियों को पुष्ट करता हूँ।(13)

----------


## ravi chacha

अहं वैश्वानरो भूत्वा प्राणिना देहमाश्रितः।
प्राणापानसमायुक्  ः पचाम्यन्नं चतुर्विधम्।।14।।
मैं ही सब प्राणियों के शरीर में स्थिर रहने वाला प्राण और अपान से संयुक्त वैश्वानर अग्निरूप होकर चार प्रकार के अन्न को पचाता हूँ।(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वस्य चाहं हृदि संनिविष्टो
मत्तः स्मृतिर्ज्ञानमपो  नं च।
वेदैश्च सर्वैरहमेव वेद्यो
वेदान्तकृद्वेदवि  ेव चाहम्।।15।।
मैं ही सब प्राणियों के हृदय में अन्तर्यामी रूप से स्थित हूँ तथा मुझसे ही स्मृति, ज्ञान और अपोहन होता है और सब वेदों द्वारा मैं ही जानने के योग्य हूँ तथा वेदान्त का कर्ता और वेदों को जानने वाला भी मैं ही हूँ।(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

द्वाविमौ पुरुषौ लोके क्षरश्चाक्षर एव च।
क्षरः सर्वाणि भूतानि कूटस्थोऽक्षर उच्यते।।16।।
इस संसार में नाशवान और अविनाशी भी ये दो प्रकार के पुरुष हैं। इनमें सम्पूर्ण भूतप्राणियों के शरीर तो नाशवान और जीवात्मा अविनाशी कहा जाता है।(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

उत्तमः पुरुषस्त्वन्यः परमात्मेत्युदाहृ  ः।
यो लोकत्रयमाविश्य बिभर्त्यव्यय ईश्वरः।।17।।
इन दोनों से उत्तम पुरुष तो अन्य ही है, जो तीनों लोकों में प्रवेश करके सबका धारण-पोषण करता है तथा अविनाशी परमेश्वर और परमात्मा- इस प्रकार कहा गया है।(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

यस्मात्क्षरमतीतो  हमक्षरादपि चोत्तमः।
अतोऽस्मि लोके वेदे च प्रथितः पुरुषोत्तमः।।18।।
क्योंकि मैं नाशवान जड़वर्ग क्षेत्र से सर्वथा अतीत हूँ और अविनाशी जीवात्मा से भी उत्तम हूँ, इसलिए लोक में और वेद में भी पुरुषोत्तम नाम से प्रसिद्ध हूँ।(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

यो मामेवमसंमूढो जानाति पुरुषोत्तम्।
स सर्वविद्भजति मां सर्वभावेन भारत।।19।।
भारत ! जो ज्ञानी पुरुष मुझको इस प्रकार तत्त्व से पुरुषोत्तम जानता है, वह सर्वज्ञ पुरुष सब प्रकार से निरन्तर मुझ वासुदेव परमेश्वर को ही भजता है।(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

इति गुह्यतमं शास्त्रमिदमुक्तं मयानघ।
एतद् बुद्ध्वा बुद्धिमान्स्यात्  ृतकृत्यश्च भारत।।20।।
हे निष्पाप अर्जुन ! इस प्रकार यह अति रहस्ययुक्त गोपनीय शास्त्र मेरे द्वारा कहा गया, इसको तत्त्व से जानकर मनुष्य ज्ञानवान और कृतार्थ हो जाता है।(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे पुरुषोत्तमयोगो नाम पंचदशोऽध्यायः ।।15।।
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में पुरुषोत्तमयोग नामक पंद्रहवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सोलहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीमहादेवजी कहते हैं- पार्वती ! अब मैं गीता के सोलहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य बताऊँगा, सुनो। गुजरात में सौराष्ट्र नामक एक नगर है। वहाँ खड्गबाहु नाम के राजा राज्य करते थे, जो दूसरे इन्द्र के समान प्रतापी थे। उनका एक हाथी था, जो मद बहाया करता था और सदा मद से उन्मत्त रहता था। उस हाथी का नाम अरिमर्दन था।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक दिन रात में वह हठात साँकलों और लोहे के खम्भों को तोड़-फोड़कर बाहर निकला। हाथीवान उसके दोनों ओर अंकुश लेकर डरा रहे थे, किन्तु क्रोधवश उन सबकी अवहेलना करके उसने अपने रहने के स्थान- हथिसार को गिरा दिया। उस पर चारों ओर से भालों की मार पड़ रही थी

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर भी हाथीवान ही डरे हुए थे, हाथी को तनिक भी भय नहीं होता था। इस कौतूहलपूर्ण घटना को सुनकर राजा स्वयं हाथी को मनाने की कला में निपुण राजकुमारों के साथ वहाँ आये। आकर उन्होंने उस बलवान दँतैले हाथी को देखा। नगर के निवासी अन्य काम धंधों की चिन्ता छोड़ अपने बालकों को भय से बचाते हुए बहुत दूर खड़े होकर उस महाभयंकर गजराज को देखते रहे। इसी समय कोई ब्राह्मण तालाब से नहाकर उसी मार्ग से लौटे।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे गीता के सोलहवें अध्याय के 'अभयम्' आदि कुछ श्लोकों का जप कर रहे थे। पुरवासियों और पीलवानों (महावतों) ने बहुत मना किया, किन्तु किसी की न मानी। उन्हें हाथी से भय नहीं था, इसलिए वे चिन्तित नहीं हुए। उधर हाथी अपनी चिंघाड़ से चारों दिशाओं को व्याप्त करता हुआ लोगों को कुचल रहा था। वे ब्राह्मण उसके बहते हुए मद को हाथ से छूकर कुशलपूर्वक (निर्भयता से) निकल गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे वहाँ राजा तथा देखने वाले पुरवासियों के मन मे इतना विस्मय हुआ कि उसका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता। राजा के कमलनेत्र चकित हो उठे थे। उन्होंने ब्राह्मण को बुला सवारी से उतरकर उन्हें प्रणाम किया और पूछाः 'ब्राह्मण ! आज आपने यह महान अलौकिक कार्य किया है, क्योंकि इस काल के समान भयंकर गजराज के सामने से आप सकुशल लौट आये हैं। प्रभो ! आप किस देवता का पूजन तथा किस मन्त्र का जप करते हैं? बताइये, आपने कौन-सी सिद्धि प्राप्त की है?

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्राह्मण ने कहाः राजन ! मैं प्रतिदिन गीता के सोलहवें अध्याय के कुछ श्लोकों का जप किया करता हूँ, इसी से सारी सिद्धियाँ प्राप्त हुई हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीमहादेवजी कहते हैं- तब हाथी का कौतूहल देखने की इच्छा छोड़कर राजा ब्राह्मण देवता को साथ ले अपने महल में आये। वहाँ शुभ मुहूर्त देखकर एक लाख स्वर्णमुद्राओं की दक्षिणा दे उन्होंने ब्राह्मण को संतुष्ट किया और उनसे गीता-मंत्र की दीक्षा ली। गीता के सोलहवें अध्याय के 'अभयम्' आदि कुछ श्लोकों का अभ्यास कर लेने के बाद उनके मन में हाथी को छोड़कर उसके कौतुक देखने की इच्छा जागृत हुई,

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर तो एक दिन सैनिकों के साथ बाहर निकलकर राजा ने हाथीवानों से उसी मत्त गजराज का बन्धन खुलवाया। वे निर्भय हो गये। राज्य का सुख-विलास के प्रति आदर का भाव नहीं रहा। वे अपना जीवन तृणवत् समझकर हाथी के सामने चले गये। साहसी मनुष्यों में अग्रगण्य राजा खड्गबाहु मन्त्र पर विश्वास करके हाथी के

----------


## ravi chacha

समीप गये और मद की अनवरत धारा बहाते हुए उसके गण्डस्थल को हाथ से छूकर सकुशल लौट आये। काल के मुख से धार्मिक और खल के मुख से साधु पुरुष की भाँति राजा उस गजराज के मुख से बचकर निकल आये। नगर में आने पर उन्होंने अपने राजकुमार को राज्य पर अभिषिक्त कर दिया तथा स्वयं गीता के सोलहवें अध्याय का पाठ करके परम गति प्राप्त की

----------


## ravi chacha

सोलहवाँ अध्यायः दैवासुरसंपद्विभा  योग

----------


## ravi chacha

7 वें अध्याय के 15वें श्लोक में तथा 9वें अध्याय के 11वें तथा 12 वें श्लोक में भगवान ने कहा हैः 'आसुरी तथा राक्षसी प्रकृति धारण करने वाले मूढ़ लोग मेरा भजन नहीं करते हैं लेकिन मेरा तिरस्कार करते हैं।' और नौवें अध्याय के 13वें और 14वें श्लोक में कहाः 'दैवी प्रकृतिवाले महात्मा पुरुष मुझे सर्वभूतों का आदि और अविनाशी समझकर अनन्य प्रेमसहित सब प्रकार से हमेशा मेरा भजन करते हैं', लेकिन दूसरे प्रसंग चालू होने के कारण

----------


## ravi chacha

वहाँ दैवी और आसुरी प्रकृति के लक्षण वर्णन नहीं किये हैं। फिर पंद्रहवें अध्याय के 19 वें श्लोक में भगवान ने कहाः 'जो ज्ञानी महात्मा मुझ पुरुषोत्तम को जानते हैं वह सर्व प्रकार से मेरा भजन करते हैं।' इस विषय पर स्वाभाविक रीति से ही दैवी प्रकृतिवाले ज्ञानी पुरुष के तथा आसुरी प्रकृतिवाले अज्ञानी मनुष्य के लक्षण कौन-कौन से हैं यह जानने के इच्छा होती है। इसलिए भगवान अब दोनों के लक्षण और स्वभाव का विस्तारपूर्वक वर्णन करने के लिए यह सोलहवाँ अध्याय आरम्भ करते हैं। इसमें पहले तीन श्लोकों द्वारा दैवी संपत्तिवाले सात्त्विक पुरुष के स्वाभाविक लक्षणों का विस्तारपूर्वक वर्णन करते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ षोडशोऽध्यायः ।।
श्रीभगवानुवाच
अभयं सत्त्वसंशुद्धिर्  ्ञानयोगव्यवस्थित  ः।
दानं दमश्च यज्ञश्च स्वाध्यायस्तप आर्जवम्।।1।।
अहिंसा सत्यम्क्रोधस्त्य  गः शान्तिरपैशुनम्।
दया भूतेष्वलोलुप्तवं मार्दवं ह्णीरचापलम्।।2।।
तेजः क्षमा धृतिः शौचमद्रोहो नातिमानिता।
भवन्ति सम्पदं दैवीमभिजातस्य भारत।।3।।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्री भगवान बोलेः भय का सर्वथा अभाव, अन्तःकरण की पूर्ण निर्मलता, तत्त्वज्ञान के लिए ध्यानयोग में निरन्तर दृढ़ स्थिति और सात्त्विक दान, इन्द्रियों का दमन, भगवान, देवता और गुरुजनों की पूजा तथा अग्निहोत्र आदि उत्तम कर्मों का आचरण और वेद-शास्त्रों का पठन-पाठन तथा भगवान के नाम और गुणों का कीर्तन, स्वधर्मपालन के लिए कष्टसहन और  शरीर तथा इन्द्रियों के सहित अन्तःकरण की सरलता। मन,

----------


## ravi chacha

वाणी और शरीर में किसी प्रकार भी किसी को कष्ट न देना, यथार्थ और प्रिय भाषण, अपना अपकार करने वाले पर भी क्रोध का न होना, कर्मों में कर्तापन के अभिमान का त्याग, अन्तःकरण की उपरति अर्थात् चित्त की चंचलता का अभाव, किसी की निन्दा न करना, सब भूत प्राणियों में हेतुरहित दया,

----------


## ravi chacha

इन्द्रियों का विषयों के साथ संयोग होने पर भी उनमें आसक्ति का न होना, कोमलता, लोक और शास्त्र से विरूद्ध आचरण में लज्जा और व्यर्थ चेष्टाओं का अभाव। तेज, क्षमा, धैर्य, बाहर की शुद्धि तथा किसी में भी शत्रुभाव का न होना और अपने में पूज्यता के अभिमान का अभाव – ये सब तो हे अर्जुन ! दैवी सम्पदा को लेकर उत्पन्न हुए पुरुष के लक्षण हैं(1,2,3)

----------


## ravi chacha

दम्भो दर्पोऽभिमानश्च क्रोधः पारुष्यमेव च।
अज्ञानं चाभिजातस्य पार्थ सम्पदमासुरीम्।।4।  
हे पार्थ ! दम्भ, घमण्ड और अभिमान तथा क्रोध, कठोरता और अज्ञान भी- ये सब आसुरी सम्पदा को लेकर उत्पन्न हुए पुरुष के लक्षण हैं।(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

दैवी सम्पद्विमोक्षाय निबन्धायसुरी मता।
मा शुचः सम्पदं दैवीमभिजातोऽसि पाण्डव।।5।।
दैवी-सम्पदा मुक्ति के लिए और आसुरी सम्पदा बाँधने के लिए मानी गयी है। इसलिए हे अर्जुन ! तू शोक मत कर, क्योंकि तू दैवी सम्पदा को लेकर उत्पन्न हुआ है।(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

द्वौ भूतसर्गो लोकेऽस्मिन्दैव आसुर एव च।
दैवो विस्तरशः प्रोक्त आसुरं पार्थ मे श्रृणु।।6।।
हे अर्जुन ! इस लोक में भूतों की सृष्टि यानी मनुष्यसमुदाय दो ही प्रकार का हैः एक तो दैवी प्रकृति वाला और दूसरा आसुरी प्रकृति वाला। उनमें से दैवी प्रकृतिवाला तो विस्तारपूर्वक कहा गया, अब तू आसुरी प्रकृतिवाले मनुष्य-समुदाय को भी विस्तारपूर्वक मुझसे सुन(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रवृत्तिं च निवृत्तिं च जना न विदुरासुराः।
न शौचं नापि चाचारो न सत्यं तेषु विद्यते।।7।।
आसुर स्वभाव वाले मनुष्य प्रवृत्ति और निवृत्ति- इन दोनों को ही नहीं जानते। इसलिए उनमें न तो बाहर-भीतर की शुद्धि है, न श्रेष्ठ आचरण है और न सत्यभाषण ही है।(7)

----------


## ravi chacha

असत्यमप्रतिष्ठं ते जगदाहुरनीश्वरम्।
अपरस्परसम्भूतं किमन्यत्कामहैतुक  ्।।8।।
वे आसुरी प्रकृतिवाले मनुष्य कहा करते हैं कि जगत आश्रयरहित, सर्वथा असत्य और बिना ईश्वर के, अपने-आप केवल स्त्री पुरुष के संयोग से उत्पन्न है, अतएव केवल काम ही इसका कारण है। इसके सिवा और क्या है?(8)

----------


## ravi chacha

एतां दृष्टिमवष्टभ्य नष्टात्मानोऽल्पब  द्धयः।
प्रभवन्त्युग्रकर  माणः क्षयाय जगतोऽहिताः।।9।।
इस मिथ्या ज्ञान को अवलम्बन करके जिनका स्वभाव नष्ट हो गया है तथा जिनकी बुद्धि मन्द है, वे सबका अपकार करने वाले क्रूरकर्मी मनुष्य केवल जगत के नाश के लिए ही समर्थ होते हैं।(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

काममाश्रित्य दुष्पूरं दम्भमानमदान्विता  ।
मोहाद् गृहीत्वासद्ग्राह  न्प्रवर्तन्तेऽशु  िव्रताः।।10।।
वे दम्भ, मान और मद से युक्त मनुष्य किसी प्रकार भी पूर्ण न होने वाली कामनाओं का आश्रय लेकर, अज्ञान से मिथ्या सिद्धान्तों को ग्रहण करके और भ्रष्ट आचरणों को धारण करके संसार में विचरते हैं।(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

चिन्तामपरिमेयां च प्रलयान्तामुपाश्  िताः।
कामोपभोगपरमा एतावदिति निश्चिताः।11।।
आशापाशशतैर्बद्धा   कामक्रोधपरायणाः।
ईहन्ते कामभोगार्थमन्याय  नार्थसंचयान्।।12।  
तथा वे मृत्यु पर्यन्त रहने वाली असंख्य चिन्ताओं का आश्रय लेने वाले, विषयभोगों के भोगने में तत्पर रहने वाले और 'इतना ही सुख है' इस प्रकार मानने वाले होते हैं। वे आशा की सैंकड़ों फाँसियों में बँधे हुए मनुष्य काम-क्रोध के परायण होकर विषय भोगों के लिए अन्यायपूर्वक धनादि पदार्थों का संग्रह करने की चेष्टा करते हैं।(11,12)

----------


## ravi chacha

इदमद्य मया लब्धमिमं प्राप्स्ये मनोरथम्।
इदमस्तीदमपि मे भविष्यति पुनर्धनम्।।13।।
असौ मया हतः शत्रुर्हनिष्ये चापरानापि।
ईश्वरोऽहमहं भोगी सिद्धोऽहं बलनान्सुखी।।14।।
आढयोऽभिजनवानस्मि कोऽन्योस्ति सदृशो मया।
यक्ष्ये दास्यामि मोदिष्य इत्यज्ञानविमोहित  ः।।15।।
अनेकचित्तविभ्रान  ता मोहजालसमावृता:।
प्रसक्ताः कामभोगेषु पतन्ति नरकेऽशुचौ।।16।।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे सोचा करते हैं कि मैंने आज यह प्राप्त कर लिया है और अब इस मनोरथ को प्राप्त कर लूँगा। मेरे पास यह इतना धन है और फिर भी यह हो जायेगा। वह शत्रु मेरे द्वारा मारा गया और उन दूसरे शत्रुओं को भी मैं मार डालूँगा। मैं ईश्वर हूँ, ऐश्वर्य को भोगने वाला हूँ। मैं सब सिद्धियों से युक्त हूँ और बलवान तथा सुखी हूँ। मैं बड़ा धनी और बड़े कुटुम्बवाला हूँ। मेरे समान दूसरा कौन है? मैं यज्ञ करूँगा, दान दूँगा और आमोद-प्रमोद करूँगा। इस प्रकार अज्ञान से मोहित रहने वाले तथा अनेक प्रकार से भ्रमित चित्तवाले मोहरूप जाल से समावृत और विषयभोगों में अत्यन्त आसक्त आसुर लोग महान अपवित्र नरक में गिरते हैं।(13,14,15,16)

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मसंभाविताः स्तब्धा धनमान मदान्विताः
यजन्ते नामयज्ञैस्ते दम्भेनाविधिपूर्व  म्।।17।।
वे अपने-आपको ही श्रेष्ठ मानने वाले घमण्डी पुरुष धन और मान के मद से युक्त होकर केवल नाममात्र के यज्ञों द्वारा पाखण्ड से शास्त्रविधिरहित यजन करते हैं।(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

तानहं द्विषतः क्रूरान्संसारेषु नराधमान्।
क्षिपाम्यजस्रमशु  ानासुरीष्वेव योनिषु।।19।।
उन द्वेष करने वाले पापाचारी और क्रूरकर्मी नराधमों को मैं संसार में बार-बार आसुरी योनियों में डालता हूँ।(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

आसुरीं योनिमापन्ना मूढा जन्मनि जन्मनि।
मामप्राप्यैव कौन्तेय ततो यान्त्यधमां गतिम्।।20।।
हे अर्जुन ! वे मूढ़ मुझको न प्राप्त होकर ही जन्म-जन्म में आसुरी योनि को प्राप्त होते हैं, फिर उससे भी अति नीच गति को प्राप्त होते हैं अर्थात् घोर नरकों में पड़ते हैं।(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

त्रिविधं नरकस्येदं द्वारं नाशनमात्मनः।
कामः क्रोधस्तथा लोभस्तस्मादेतत्त  रयं त्यजेत्।।21।।
काम, क्रोध तथा लोभ- ये तीन प्रकार के नरक के द्वार आत्मा का नाश करने वाले अर्थात् उसको अधोगति में ले जाने वाले हैं। अतएव इन तीनों को त्याग देना चाहिए।(21)

----------


## ravi chacha

एतैर्विमुक्तः कौन्तेय तमोद्वारैस्त्रिभ  र्नरः।
आचरत्यात्मनः श्रेयस्ततो याति परां गतिम्।।22।।
हे अर्जुन ! इन तीनों नरक के द्वारों से मुक्त पुरुष अपने कल्याण का आचरण करता है, इससे वह परम गति को जाता है अर्थात् मुझको प्राप्त हो जाता है।(22)

----------


## sushilnkt

आप ने तो धन्य कर दिया गुरु देव ...........

----------


## ravi chacha

यः शास्त्रविधिमुत्स  ज्य वर्तते कामकारतः।
न स सिद्धिमवाप्नोति न सुखं न परां गतिम्।।23।।
 जो पुरुष शास्त्रविधि को त्यागकर अपनी इच्छा से मनमाना आचरण करता है, वह न सिद्धि को प्राप्त होता है, न परम गति को और न सुख को ही।(23)

----------


## ravi chacha

तस्माचछास्त्रं प्रमाणं ते कार्याकार्य व्यवस्थितौ ।
ज्ञात्वा शास्त्र विधानोक्तं कर्म कर्तुमि हार्हसि ।।24।।
इससे तेरे लिए इस कर्तव्य और अकर्तव्य की व्यवस्था में शास्त्र ही प्रमाण है। ऐसा जानकर तू शास्त्रविधि से नियत कर्म ही करने योग्य है।(24)

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद् भगवद् गीतासूपनिषत्सु ब्रह्मविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे
श्रीकृष्णार्जुनस  वादे दैवासुरसंपद्विभा  योगो नाम षोडषोऽध्यायः ।।16।।
इस प्रकार उपनिषद, ब्रह्मविद्या तथा योगशास्त्र रूप श्रीमद् भगवद् गीता के
श्रीकृष्ण-अर्जुन संवाद में दैवासुरसंपद्विभा  योग नामक सोलहवाँ अध्याय संपूर्ण हुआ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्रहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीमहादेवजी कहते हैं- पार्वती ! सोलहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य बतलाया गया। अब सत्रहवें अध्याय की अनन्त महिमा श्रवण करो। राजा खड्गबाहू के पुत्र का दुःशासन नाम का एक नौकर था। वह बहुत खोटी बुद्धि का मनुष्य था। एक बार वह माण्डलीक राजकुमारों के साथ बहुत धन  बाजी लगाकर हाथी पर चढ़ा और कुछ ही कदम आगे जाने पर लोगों के मना करने पर भी वह मूढ हाथी के प्रति जोर-जोर से कठोर शब्द करने लगा। उसकी आवाज सुनकर हाथी क्रोध से अंधा हो गया और दुःशासन पैर फिसल जाने के कारण पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ा। दुःशासन को गिरकर कुछ-कुछ उच्छवास लेते देख काल के समान निरंकुश हाथी ने क्रोध से भरकर उसे ऊपर फेंक दिया। ऊपर से गिरते ही उसके प्राण निकल गये। इस प्रकार कालवश मृत्यु को प्राप्त  होने के बाद उसे हाथी की योनि मिली और सिंहलद्वीप के महाराज के यहाँ उसने अपना बहुत समय व्यतीत किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

सिंहलद्वीप के राजा की महाराज खड्गबाहु से बड़ी मैत्री थी, अतः उन्होंने जल के मार्ग से उस हाथी को मित्र की प्रसन्नता के लिए भेज दिया। एक दिन राजा ने श्लोक की सम्सयापूर्ति से संतुष्ट होकर किसी कवि को पुरस्काररूप में वह हाथी दे दिया और उन्होंने सौ स्वर्णमुद्राएँ लेकर मालवनरेश के हाथ बेच दिया। कुछ काल व्यतीत होने पर वह हाथी यत्नपूर्वक पालित होने पर भी असाध्य ज्वर से ग्रस्त होकर मरणासन्न हो गया। हाथीवानों ने जब उसे ऐसी शोचनीय अवस्था में देखा तो राजा के पास जाकर हाथी के हित के लिए शीघ्र ही सारा हाल कह सुनायाः "महाराज ! आपका हाथी अस्वस्थ जान पड़ता है। उसका खाना, पीना और सोना सब छूट गाया है। हमारी समझ में नहीं आता इसका क्या कारण है।"

----------


## ravi chacha

हाथीवानों का बताया हुआ समाचार सुनकर राजा ने हाथी के रोग को पहचान वाले चिकित्साकुशल मंत्रियों के साथ उस स्थान पर पदार्पण किया, जहाँ हाथी ज्वरग्रस्त होकर पड़ा था। राजा को देखते ही उसने ज्वरजनित वेदना को भूलकर संसार को आश्चर्य में डालने वाली वाणी में कहाः 'सम्पूर्ण शास्त्रों के ज्ञाता, राजनीति के समुद्र, शत्रु-समुदाय को परास्त करने वाले तथा भगवान विष्णु के चरणों में अनुराग रखनेवाले महाराज ! इन औषधियों से क्या लेना है? वैद्यों से भी कुछ लाभ होने वाला नहीं है, दान ओर जप स भी क्या सिद्ध होगा? आप कृपा करके गीता के सत्रहवें अध्याय का पाठ करने वाले किसी ब्राह्मण को बुलवाइये।'
हाथी के कथनानुसार राजा ने सब कुछ वैसा ही किया। तदनन्तर गीता-पाठ करने वाले ब्राह्मण ने जब उत्तम जल को अभिमंत्रित करके उसके ऊपर डाला, तब दुःशासन गजयोनि का परित्याग करके मुक्त हो गया। राजा ने दुःशासन को दिव्य विमान पर आरूढ तथा इन्द्र के समान तेजस्वी देखकर पूछाः 'पूर्वजन्म में तुम्हारी क्या जाति थी? क्या स्वरूप था? कैसे आचरण थे? और किस कर्म से तुम यहाँ हाथी होकर आये थे? ये सारी बातें मुझे बताओ।'
 राजा के इस प्रकार पूछने पर संकट से छूटे हुए दुःशासन ने विमान पर बैठे-ही-बैठे स्थिरता के साथ अपना पूर्वजन्म का उपर्युक्त समाचार यथावत कह सुनाया। तत्पश्चात् नरश्रेष्ठ मालवनरेश ने भी गीता के सत्रहवें अध्याय  पाठ करने लगे। इससे थोड़े ही समय में उनकी मुक्ति हो गयी।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्रहवाँ अध्यायः श्रद्धात्रय विभागयोग

----------


## ravi chacha

सोलहवें अध्याय के आरम्भ में भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने निष्काम भाव से आचरण करते हुए शास्त्रीय गुण तथा आचरण का वर्णन दैवी संपत्ति के रूप में किया। बाद में शास्त्र विरुद्ध आसुरी संपत्ति का वर्णन किया। उसके बाद आसुरी स्वभाववाले लोगों के पतन की बात कही और कहा कि काम, क्रोध और लोभ ही आसुरी संपत्ति के मुख्य अवगुण हैं और वे तीनों नरक के द्वार हैं। उनका त्याग करके आत्मकल्याण के लिए जो साधन करता है वह परम गति को पाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसके बाद कहा कि शास्त्रविधि का त्याग करके इच्छा और बुद्धि को अच्छा लगे ऐसा करने वाले को अपने उन कर्मों का फल नहीं मिलता है। सिद्धि की इच्छा रखकर किये गये कर्म से सिद्धि नहीं मिलती है। इसलिए करने योग्य अथवा न करने योग्य कर्मों की व्यवस्था दर्शानेवाले शास्त्रों के विधान के अनुसार ही तुझे निष्काम कर्म करने चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस उपदेश से अर्जुन के मन में शंका हुई कि जो लोग शास्त्रविधि छोड़कर इच्छानुसार कर्म करते हैं, उनके कर्म निष्फल हों वह तो ठीक है लेकिन ऐसे लोग भी हैं जो शास्त्रविधि न जानने से तथा दूसरे कारणों से शास्त्रविधि छोड़ते हैं, फिर भी यज्ञपूजादि शुभ कर्म तो श्रद्धापूर्वक करते हैं, उनकी क्या स्थिति होती है? यह जानने की इच्छा से अर्जुन भगवान से पूछते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ सप्तदशोऽध्यायः ।।
अर्जुन उवाच
ये शास्त्रविधिमुत्स  ज्य यजन्ते श्रद्धयान्विताः।
तेषां निष्ठा तु का कृष्ण सत्त्वमाहो रजस्तमः।।1।।
अर्जुन बोलेः हे कृष्ण ! जो शास्त्रविधि छोड़कर (केवल) श्रद्धायुक्त होकर पूजा करते हैं, उनकी स्थिति कैसी होती है? सात्त्विक, राजसी या तामसी?(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीभगवानुवाच
त्रिविधा भवति श्रद्धा देहिनां सा स्वभावजा।
सात्त्विकी राजसी चैव तामसी चेति तां श्रृणु।।2।।
श्री भगवान बोलेः मनुष्यों की वह शास्त्रीय संस्कारों से रहित केवल स्वभाव से उत्पन्न श्रद्धा सात्त्विकी और राजसी तथा तामसी – ऐसे तीनों प्रकार की ही होती है। उसको तू मुझसे सुन।

----------


## ravi chacha

यजन्ते सात्त्विका देवान्यक्षरक्षां  ि राजसाः।
प्रेतान्भूतगणांश  चान्ये यजन्ते तामसा जनाः।।4।।
सात्त्विक पुरुष देवों को पूजते हैं, राजस पुरुष यक्ष और राक्षसों को तथा अन्य जो तामस मनुष्य हैं वे प्रेत और भूतगणों को पूजते हैं।(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

अशास्त्रविहितं घोरं तप्यन्ते ये तपो जनाः।
दम्भाहंकारसंयुक्  ाः कामरागबलान्विताः  ।5।।
कर्षयन्तः शरीरस्थं भूतग्राममचेतसः।
मां चैवान्तःशरीरस्थं तान्विद्धयासुरनि  ्चयान्।।6।।
जो मनुष्य शास्त्रविधि से रहित केवल मनःकल्पित घोर तप को तपते हैं तथा दम्भ और अहंकार से युक्त तथा कामना, आसक्ति और बल के अभिमान से भी युक्त हैं। जो शरीररूप से स्थित भूतसमुदाय को और अन्तःकरण में स्थित मुझ परमात्मा को भी कृश करने वाले हैं, उन अज्ञानियों को तू आसुर-स्वभाव वाले जान।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्रीमहादेवजी कहते हैं – पार्वती ! अब मैं भव-बन्धन से छुटकारा पाने के साधनभूत चौदहवें अध्याय का माहात्म्य बतलाता हूँ, तुम ध्यान देकर सुनो। सिंहल द्वीप में विक्रम बैताल नामक एक राजा थे, जो सिंह के समान पराक्रमी और कलाओं के भण्डार थे। एक दिन वे शिकार खेलने के लिए उत्सुक होकर राजकुमारों सहित दो कुतियों को साथ लिए वन में गये। वहाँ पहुँचने पर उन्होंने तीव्र गति से भागते हुए खरगोश के पीछे अपनी कुतिया छोड़ दी। उस समय सब प्राणियों के देखते-देखते खरगोश इस प्रकार भागने लगा मानो कहीं उड़ गया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दौड़ते-दौड़ते बहुत थक जाने के कारण वह एक बड़ी खंदक (गहरे गड्डे) में गिर पड़ा। गिरने पर भी कुतिया के हाथ नहीं आया और उस स्थान पर जा पहुँचा, जहाँ का वातावरण बहुत ही शान्त था। वहाँ हरिण निर्भय होकर सब ओर वृक्षों की छाया में बैठे रहते थे। बंदर भी अपने आप टूट कर गिरे हुए नारियल के फलों और पके हुए आमों से पूर्ण तृप्त रहते थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

वहाँ सिंह हाथी के बच्चों के साथ खेलते और साँप निडर होकर मोर की पाँखों में घुस जाते थे। उस स्थान पर एक आश्रम के भीतर वत्स नामक मुनि रहते थे, जो जितेन्द्रिय और शान्त-भाव से निरन्तर गीता के चौदहवें अध्याय का पाठ किया करते थे। आश्रम के पास ही वत्समुनि के किसी शिष्य ने अपना पैर धोया था, (ये भी चौदहवें अध्याय का पाठ करने वाले थे।) उसके जल से वहाँ की मिट्टी गीली हो गयी थी। खरगोश का

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवन कुछ शेष था। वह हाँफता हुआ आकर उसी कीचड़ में गिर पड़ा। उसके स्पर्शमात्र से ही खरगोश दिव्य विमान पर बैठकर स्वर्गलोक को चला गया फिर कुतिया भी उसका पीछा करती हुई आयी। वहाँ उसके शरीर में भी कीचड़ के कुछ छींटे लग गये फिर भूख-प्यास की पीड़ा से रहित हो कुतिया का रूप त्यागकर उसने दिव्यांगना का रमणीय रूप धारण कर लिया तथा गन्धर्वों से सुशोभित दिव्य विमान पर आरूढ़ हो वह भी स्वर्गलोक को चली गयी। यह देखकर मुनि के मेधावी शिष्य स्वकन्धर हँसने लगे। उन दोनों के पूर्वजन्म के वैर का कारण सोचकर उन्हें बड़ा विस्मय हुआ था। उस समय राजा के नेत्र भी आश्चर्य से चकित हो उठे। उन्होंने बड़ी भक्ति के साथ प्रणाम करके पूछाः
'विप्रवर ! नीच योनि में पड़े हुए दोनों प्राणी – कुतिया और खरगोश ज्ञानहीन होते हुए भी जो स्वर्ग में चले गये – इसका क्या कारण है? इसकी कथा सुनाइये।'

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरहवें अध्याय में 'क्षेत्र' और 'क्षेत्रज्ञ' के लक्षण बताकर उन दोनों के ज्ञान को ही ज्ञान कहा और क्षेत्र का स्वरूप, स्वभाव विकार तथा उसके तत्त्वों की उत्पत्ति का क्रम आदि बताया। 19वें श्लोक से प्रकृति-पुरुष के प्रकरण का आरंभ करके तीनों गुणों की प्रकृति से होने वाले कहे तथा 21वीं श्लोक में यह बात भी बतायी कि पुरुष का फिर-फिर से अच्छी या अधम योनियों में जन्म पाने का कारण गुणों का संग ही है। अब उस सत्त्व, रज और तम इन तीनों गुणों के संग से किस योनि में जन्म होता है, गुणों से छूटने का उपाय कौन सा है, गुणों से छूटे हुए पुरुष का लक्षण तथा आचरण कैसा होता है.... इन सब बातों को जानने की स्वाभाविक ही इच्छा होती है। इसलिए उस विषय को स्पष्ट करने के लिए चौदहवें अध्याय का आरम्भ करते हैं।

तेरहवें अध्याय में वर्णन किये गये ज्ञान को ज्यादा स्पष्टतापूर्वक समझाने के लिए भगवान श्रीकृष्ण चौदहवें अध्याय के पहले दो श्लोक में ज्ञान का महत्व बताकर फिर से उसका वर्णन करते हैं –

----------


## ravi chacha

।। अथ चतुर्दशोऽध्यायः ।।



श्रीभगवानुवाच

परं भूयः प्रवक्ष्यामि ज्ञानानां ज्ञानमुत्तमम्।

यज्ज्ञात्वा मुनयः सर्वे परां सिद्धिमितो गताः।।1।।



श्री भगवान बोलेः ज्ञानों में भी अति उत्तम उस परम ज्ञान को मैं फिर कहूँगा, जिसको जानकर सब मुनिजन इस संसार से मुक्त होकर परम सिद्धि को प्राप्त हो गये हैं।(1)

----------


## ravi chacha

इदं ज्ञानमुपाश्रित्य मम साधर्म्यमागताः।

सर्गेऽपि नोपजायन्ते प्रलये न व्यथन्ति च।।2।।



इस ज्ञान को आश्रय करके अर्थात् धारण करके मेरे स्वरूप को प्राप्त हुए पुरुष सृष्टि के आदि में पुनः उत्पन्न नहीं होते और प्रलयकाल में भी व्याकुल नहीं होते।(2)

----------


## ravi chacha

मम योनिर्महद्ब्रह्म तस्मिन्गर्भं दधाम्यहम्।

संभवः सर्वभूतानां ततो भवति भारत।।3।।



हे अर्जुन ! मेरी महत्-ब्रह्मरूप मूल प्रकृति सम्पूर्ण भूतों की योनि है अर्थात् गर्भाधान का स्थान है और मैं उस योनि में चेतन समुदायरूप को स्थापन करता हूँ। उस जड़-चेतन के संयोग से सब भूतों की उत्पत्ति होती है।(3)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वयोनिषु कौन्तेय मूर्तयः सम्भवन्ति याः।

तासां ब्रह्म महद्योनिरहं बीजप्रदः पिता।।4।।



हे अर्जुन ! नाना प्रकार की सब योनियों में जितनी मूर्तियाँ अर्थात् शरीरधारी प्राणी उत्पन्न होते हैं, प्रकृति तो उन सबकी गर्भ धारण करने वाली माता है और मैं बीज का स्थापन करने वाला पिता हूँ।(4)

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्त्वं रजस्तम इति गुणाः प्रकृतिसंभवाः।

निबध्नन्ति महाबाहो देहे देहिनमव्ययम्।।5।।



हे अर्जुन ! सत्त्वगुण, रजोगुण और तमोगुण – ये प्रकृति से उत्पन्न तीनों गुण अविनाशी जीवात्मा को शरीर में बाँधते हैं।(5)

----------


## ravi chacha

तत्र सत्त्वं निर्मलत्वात्प्रक  शकमनामयम्।

सुखसंगेन बध्नाति ज्ञानसंगेन चानघ।।6।।



हे निष्पाप ! उन तीनों गुणों में सत्त्वगुण तो निर्मल होने के कारण प्रकाश करने वाला और विकार रहित है, वह सुख के सम्बन्ध से और ज्ञान के सम्बन्ध से अर्थात् अभिमान से बाँधता है।(6)

----------


## ravi chacha

रजो रागात्मकं विद्धि तृष्णासंगसमुद्भव  ्।

तन्निबध्नाति कौन्तेय कर्मसंगेन देहिनम्।।7।।

तमस्त्वज्ञानजं विद्धि मोहनं सर्वदेहिनाम्।

प्रमादालस्यनिद्र  भिस्तन्निबध्नाति भारत।।8।।



हे अर्जुन ! रागरूप रजोगुण को कामना और आसक्ति से उत्पन्न जान। वह इस जीवात्मा को कर्मों के और उनके फल के सम्बन्ध से बाँधता है। सब देहाभिमानियों को मोहित करने वाले तमोगुण को तो अज्ञान से उत्पन्न जान। वह इस जीवात्मा को प्रमाद, आलस्य और निद्रा के द्वारा बाँधता है।(7,8)

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्त्वं सुखे संजयति रजः कर्मणि भारत।

ज्ञानमावृत्य तु तमः प्रमादे संजयत्युत।।9।।



हे अर्जुन ! सत्त्व गुण सुख में लगाता है और रजोगुण कर्म में तथा तमोगुण तो ज्ञान को ढककर प्रमाद में लगाता है।(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

रजो रागात्मकं विद्धि तृष्णासंगसमुद्भव  ्।

तन्निबध्नाति कौन्तेय कर्मसंगेन देहिनम्।।7।।

तमस्त्वज्ञानजं विद्धि मोहनं सर्वदेहिनाम्।

प्रमादालस्यनिद्र  भिस्तन्निबध्नाति भारत।।8।।



हे अर्जुन ! रागरूप रजोगुण को कामना और आसक्ति से उत्पन्न जान। वह इस जीवात्मा को कर्मों के और उनके फल के सम्बन्ध से बाँधता है। सब देहाभिमानियों को मोहित करने वाले तमोगुण को तो अज्ञान से उत्पन्न जान। वह इस जीवात्मा को प्रमाद, आलस्य और निद्रा के द्वारा बाँधता है।(7,8)

----------


## ravi chacha

रजो रागात्मकं विद्धि तृष्णासंगसमुद्भव  ्।

तन्निबध्नाति कौन्तेय कर्मसंगेन देहिनम्।।7।।

तमस्त्वज्ञानजं विद्धि मोहनं सर्वदेहिनाम्।

प्रमादालस्यनिद्र  भिस्तन्निबध्नाति भारत।।8।।



हे अर्जुन ! रागरूप रजोगुण को कामना और आसक्ति से उत्पन्न जान। वह इस जीवात्मा को कर्मों के और उनके फल के सम्बन्ध से बाँधता है। सब देहाभिमानियों को मोहित करने वाले तमोगुण को तो अज्ञान से उत्पन्न जान। वह इस जीवात्मा को प्रमाद, आलस्य और निद्रा के द्वारा बाँधता है।(7,8)

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्त्वं सुखे संजयति रजः कर्मणि भारत।

ज्ञानमावृत्य तु तमः प्रमादे संजयत्युत।।9।।



हे अर्जुन ! सत्त्व गुण सुख में लगाता है और रजोगुण कर्म में तथा तमोगुण तो ज्ञान को ढककर प्रमाद में लगाता है।(9)

----------


## ravi chacha

रजस्तमस्चाभिभूय सत्त्वं भवति भारत।

रजः सत्त्वं तमश्चैव तमः सत्त्वं रजस्तथा।।10।।



हे अर्जुन ! रजोगुण और तमोगुण को दबाकर सत्त्वगुण, सत्त्वगुण और तमोगुण को दबाकर रजोगुण, वैसे ही सत्त्वगुण और रजोगुण को दबाकर तमोगुण होता है अर्थात् बढ़ता है।(10)

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वद्वारेषु देहेऽस्मिन्प्रका   उपजायते।

ज्ञानं यदा तदा विद्याद्विवृद्धं सत्त्वमित्युत।।11।  ।



जिस समय इस देह में तथा अन्तःकरण और इन्द्रियों में चेतनता और विवेकशक्ति उत्पन्न होती है, उस समय ऐसा जानना चाहिए  सत्त्वगुण बढ़ा है।(11)

----------


## ravi chacha

लोभः प्रवृत्तिरारम्भः कर्मणामशमः स्पृहा।

रजस्येतानि जायन्ते विवृद्धे भरतर्षभ।।12।।



हे अर्जुन ! रजोगुण के बढ़ने पर लोभ, प्रवृत्ति, स्वार्थबुद्धि से कर्मों का सकामभाव से आरम्भ, अशान्ति और विषयभोगों की लालसा – ये सब उत्पन्न होते हैं।(12)

----------


## ravi chacha

अप्रकाशोऽप्रवृत्  िश्च प्रमादो मोह एव च।

तमस्येतानि जायन्ते विवृद्धे कुरुनन्दन।।13।।



हे अर्जुन ! तमोगुण के बढ़ने पर अन्तःकरण व इन्द्रियों में अप्रकाश, कर्तव्य-कर्मों में अप्रवृत्ति और प्रमाद अर्थात् वयर्थ चेष्टा और निद्रादि अन्तःकरण की मोहिनी वृत्तियाँ – ये सभी उत्पन्न होते हैं।(13)

----------


## ravi chacha

अप्रकाशोऽप्रवृत्  िश्च प्रमादो मोह एव च।

तमस्येतानि जायन्ते विवृद्धे कुरुनन्दन।।13।।



हे अर्जुन ! तमोगुण के बढ़ने पर अन्तःकरण व इन्द्रियों में अप्रकाश, कर्तव्य-कर्मों में अप्रवृत्ति और प्रमाद अर्थात् वयर्थ चेष्टा और निद्रादि अन्तःकरण की मोहिनी वृत्तियाँ – ये सभी उत्पन्न होते हैं।(13)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदा सत्वे प्रवृद्धे तु प्रलयं याति देहभृत्।

तदोत्तमविदां लोकानमलान्प्रतिप  ्यते।।14।।



जब यह मनुष्य सत्त्वगुण की वृद्धि में मृत्यु को प्राप्त होता है, तब तो उत्तम कर्म करने वालों के निर्मल दिव्य स्वर्गादि लोकों को प्राप्त होता है।(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

यदा सत्वे प्रवृद्धे तु प्रलयं याति देहभृत्।

तदोत्तमविदां लोकानमलान्प्रतिप  ्यते।।14।।



जब यह मनुष्य सत्त्वगुण की वृद्धि में मृत्यु को प्राप्त होता है, तब तो उत्तम कर्म करने वालों के निर्मल दिव्य स्वर्गादि लोकों को प्राप्त होता है।(14)

----------


## ravi chacha

रजसि प्रलयं गत्वा कर्मसंगिषु जायते।

तथा प्रलीनस्तमसि मूढयोनिषु जायते।।15।।



रजोगुण के बढ़ने पर मृत्यु को प्राप्त होकर कर्मों की आसक्ति वाले मनुष्यों में उत्पन्न होता है, तथा तमोगुण के बढ़ने पर मरा हुआ मनुष्य कीट, पशु आदि मूढ योनियों में उत्पन्न होता है।(15)

----------


## ravi chacha

कर्मणः सुकृतस्याहुः सात्त्विकं निर्मलं फलम्।

रजसस्तु फलं दुःखमज्ञानं तमसः फलम्।।16।।



श्रेष्ठ कर्म का तो सात्त्विक अर्थात् सुख, ज्ञान और वैराग्यादि निर्मल फल कहा है। राजस कर्म का फल दुःख तथा तामस कर्म का फल अज्ञान कहा है।(16)

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्त्वात्संजायते ज्ञानं रजसो लोभ एव च।

प्रमामोहौ तमसो भवतोऽज्ञानमेव च।।17।।



सत्त्वगुण से ज्ञान उत्पन्न होता है और रजोगुण से निःसंदेह लोभ तथा तमोगुण से प्रमाद और मोह उत्पन्न होते हैं और अज्ञान भी होता है।(17)

----------


## ravi chacha

ऊर्ध्वं गच्छन्ति सत्त्वस्था मध्ये तिष्ठन्ति राजसाः।

जघन्यगुणवृत्तिस्  ा अधो गच्छन्ति तामसाः।।18।।



सत्त्वगुण में स्थित पुरुष स्वर्गादि उच्च लोकों को जाते हैं, रजोगुण में स्थित राजस पुरुष मध्य में अर्थात् मनुष्यलोक में ही रहते हैं और तमोगुण के कार्यरूप निद्रा, प्रमाद और आलस्यादि में स्थित तामस पुरुष अधोगति को अर्थात् कीट, पशु आदि नीच योनियों को तथा नरकों को प्राप्त होते हैं।(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

ऊर्ध्वं गच्छन्ति सत्त्वस्था मध्ये तिष्ठन्ति राजसाः।

जघन्यगुणवृत्तिस्  ा अधो गच्छन्ति तामसाः।।18।।



सत्त्वगुण में स्थित पुरुष स्वर्गादि उच्च लोकों को जाते हैं, रजोगुण में स्थित राजस पुरुष मध्य में अर्थात् मनुष्यलोक में ही रहते हैं और तमोगुण के कार्यरूप निद्रा, प्रमाद और आलस्यादि में स्थित तामस पुरुष अधोगति को अर्थात् कीट, पशु आदि नीच योनियों को तथा नरकों को प्राप्त होते हैं।(18)

----------


## ravi chacha

नान्यं गुणेभ्यः कर्तारं यदा द्रष्टानुपश्यति।

गुणेभ्यश्च परं वेत्ति मद्भावं सोऽधिगच्छति।।19।।



जिस समय द्रष्टा तीनो गुणों के अतिरिक्त अन्य किसी को कर्ता नहीं देखता और तीनों गुणों से अत्यन्त परे सच्चिदानन्दघनस्व  ूप मुझ परमात्मा को तत्त्व से जानता है, उस समय वह मेरे स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है।(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

नान्यं गुणेभ्यः कर्तारं यदा द्रष्टानुपश्यति।

गुणेभ्यश्च परं वेत्ति मद्भावं सोऽधिगच्छति।।19।।



जिस समय द्रष्टा तीनो गुणों के अतिरिक्त अन्य किसी को कर्ता नहीं देखता और तीनों गुणों से अत्यन्त परे सच्चिदानन्दघनस्व  ूप मुझ परमात्मा को तत्त्व से जानता है, उस समय वह मेरे स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है।(19)

----------


## ravi chacha

गुणानेतानतीत्य त्रीन्देही देहसमुद्भवान्।

जन्ममृत्युजरादुः  ैर्विमुक्तोऽमृतम  ्नुते।।20।।



यह शरीर की उत्पत्ति के कारणरूप इन तीनों गुणों को उल्लंघन करके जन्म, मृत्यु, वृद्धावस्था और सब प्रकार के दुःखों से मुक्त हुआ परमानन्द को प्राप्त होता है।(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

गुणानेतानतीत्य त्रीन्देही देहसमुद्भवान्।

जन्ममृत्युजरादुः  ैर्विमुक्तोऽमृतम  ्नुते।।20।।



यह शरीर की उत्पत्ति के कारणरूप इन तीनों गुणों को उल्लंघन करके जन्म, मृत्यु, वृद्धावस्था और सब प्रकार के दुःखों से मुक्त हुआ परमानन्द को प्राप्त होता है।(20)

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्जुन उवाच

कैर्लिगैस्त्रीन्  ुणानेतानतीतो भवति प्रभो।

किमाचारः कथं चैतांस्त्रीन्गुण  नतिवर्तते।।21।।



अर्जुन बोलेः इन तीनों गुणों से अतीत पुरुष किन-किन लक्षणों से युक्त होता है और किस प्रकार के आचरणों वाला होता है तथा हे प्रभो ! मनुष्य किस उपाय से इन तीनों गुणों से अतीत होता है।

----------


## BP Mishra

अति सुंदर प्रस्तुति मित्र

----------


## hindi9

श्रीमद भगवत् गीता इस संसार की सबसे महत्वपूर्ण धर्म पुस्तक है. इस से बढ़कर कोई धर्म पुस्तक इस संसार में हो नही सकती. ये १००% शुद्ध विशुद्ध ज्ञान है. जो श्री क्ऱ्ष्ण द्वारा दिया गया. ये संसार के सभी धर्म ग्रंथो का सार है. इसे पढ़ने और ठीक से समझने के बाद कुछ समझना और पढ़ना बाकी नही रहता.

----------

